# knitting tea party 16 may '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 16 May 14

A sunny and fairly decent morning  small breeze  52° - and quite nice if you are out of the wind. Now  all of a sudden the sky has started to cloud over and some dark clouds are moving in  bobby did say that you should take a bumgershoot wth you today  so maybe we are in for some rain.

Heidi is at katties  she cleans house for her every two weeks and today is taking her to get some flowers and then will help her plant them. Kattie is in her 90s but you would never know it  she acts like she is thirty years younger  sews and takes good care of herself. I like her a lot.

Spring always brings salads to mind  maybe because we are putting in our gardens and thinking of summer foods so we dont need to turn on the stove or oven. I have a couple here that I think you will enjoy.

Quick Indian Cabbage Salad

Notes: For a different flavor, substitute mustard seed, coconut, or sesame oil in place of the olive oil. To crush peanuts, pound gently in a mortar and pestle or crush by pressing under a skillet.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil (see note above)
1 teaspoon whole black mustard seeds
1 Serrano chilli slit lengthwise
5 to 6 curry leaves (optional)
1/2 small head cabbage, finely chopped or grated on the large hole of a box grater

Procedures

Heat oil in a non-stick skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Step back and add the mustard seeds. Let them splutter. Add the Serrano chilli and stir until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add curry leaves (if using) and allow them to sputter, about 30 seconds. Transfer infused oil to a small bowl to cool.

Mix grated cabbage, carrot, peanuts, lime juice, sugar, and grated coconut flesh in a large bowl. Add the cooled oil to the mixture and toss. Season to taste with salt. Serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/04/quick-indian-cabbage-slaw-recipe.html?ref=daily-title

Sauteed Mushroom Salad Recipe

Quick Info:

Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 82, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 133mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
1 small onion(s), halved and sliced 
1 pounds mushrooms, cremini, quartered 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme, fresh, chopped, or 1/2 tsp dried 
3 tablespoon sherry, dry 
2 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
8 cup(s) lettuce, arugula, or any bitter greens such as frisee, or baby dandelion greens 
2 tablespoon cheese, Parmesan, grated

Preparation

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion and cook until softened, about 3 minutes.

Add mushrooms and cook, stirring, until they release their juices, 10 to 12 minutes.

Add garlic and thyme and stir until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add sherry and cook until mostly evaporated, about 3 minutes.

Stir in the remaining 1 tablespoon oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper and continue cooking for 1 minute more. Pour over greens in a large bowl and toss to coat. Sprinkle with Parmesan.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sauteed-mushroom-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyaging_20140408

Raw Root Vegetable

Suggested tweaks: To make this recipe Kosher for Passover, substitute olive oil for the toasted sesame oil and Passover soy sauce for the soy sauce. For even more color, try adding some slices of chioggia (candy stripe) beets and/or watermelon radishes to the mix. You can also swap around different nuts if you're not a fan or hazelnuts or pistachios.

Serves 6-8

Ingredients
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil (use extra-virgin olive oil for Passover)
1 tablespoon soy sauce (use Passover soy sauce for Passover)
2 teaspoons honey
Grated zest and juice of 1 lime
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger or 1 pinch of ground
1 carrot, peeled
1 fennel bulb, trimmed
3 radishes, trimmed
1 medium golden beet, peeled
1 medium red beet, peeled
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped hazelnuts
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped pistachios
Freshly ground black pepper

Procedures
Prepare the dressing: Whisk together the oils, soy sauce, honey, lime zest and juice, and ginger in a large bowl.

Transfer 2 tablespoons of the dressing to a small bowl and set both bowls aside.

Thinly slice the carrot, fennel, radishes, and golden beet on a mandoline. Transfer to the large bowl and toss with the dressing.

Thinly slice the red beet on the mandoline and toss with the dressing in the small bowl.

Arrange the red beet slices on a platter or divide them among plates.

Top with the remaining vegetables. Sprinkle with the chopped nuts and pepper to taste and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/04/raw-root-vegetable-salad-from-joy-of-kosher.html?ref=daily-title
Reprinted with permission from Joy of Kosher: Fast, Fresh Family Recipes by Jamie Geller. Copyright 2013. Published by William Morrow, an imprint of Harper Collins Publishers. All rights reserved. Available wherever books are sold.

Quinoa Diablo Stuffed Tomatoes

Ingredients:

1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 Medium Red Onion, Diced
1/8 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Light Agave Nectar
2 Cups Vegetable Stock or Water
1 Cup Dry Quinoa
1 Medium Red Beet, Peeled and Diced
1/3 Cup Sundried Tomatoes, Julienned
2 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tablespoon Smoked Paprika
1/2 - 1 Teaspoon Chili Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes
1 15-Ounce Can Black Beans, Rinsed and Drained
2 Medium Roasted Red Peppers (1 12-Ounce Jar,) Diced
Handful Fresh Basil, Chiffonaded

To Assemble (Optional):
4 - 6 Large Beefsteak Tomatoes
1/4 - 1/2 Cup Shredded Vegan Cheese

directions:

First, caramelize onions by heating up the oil in a medium saucepan along with the chopped onion. Sprinkle with salt and drizzle with agave. Keep the heat on medium-low, and stir periodically, until the onions become golden brown and aromatic. Be patient; this could take as long as 30 - 40 minutes, but adds the rich, flavorful backbone to the whole dish.

Meanwhile, heat the stock or water in a separate medium or large saucepan over medium heat. When boiling, add in the quinoa, red beet, dried tomatoes, vinegar, and spices. Turn down the heat to a simmer, cover, and cook for 15 minutes, or until all of the water has been absorbed. Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the beans and roasted peppers.

When the onions are properly caramelized, mix them into the quinoa as well. Sprinkle with basil and add more salt to taste, if necessary. You could stop here and serve immediately while still hot, or...

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and line a rimmed baking sheet with foil.

Use a sharp paring knife to remove the core from each tomato, and then dig out the watery seeds and guts with a grapefruit spoon.

Turn the hollowed-out tomatoes upside down over a wire rack while you work on the rest, allowing any remaining liquid to drain out.
Place the empty tomatoes on your prepared baking sheet, evenly spaced, and fill them to the top with the quinoa mixture. Pack it in lightly so that it there are no voids inside and all of the tomatoes bake evenly.

Sprinkle your vegan cheese of choice over the tops, and bake for about 20 minutes, until the tomatoes are fork-tender, the skins are splitting, and the cheese has melted.

Top with additional fresh basil and enjoy!

Serves 4 - 6 as main; 8 - 12 as side

Ran across this the other day - a good idea to live by.

I don't have time to hate the people that hate me because i'm too busy loving the people that love me.

a funny happening - gary and the boys spend A LOT of time playing ball here at the house. gary pitches and the boys hit. they have bases they run around - however if both boys are on base and there is no one to bat - gary will throw the ball high in the air to catch giving the boys time to move around the bases and finally get home. sometimes too slowly and gary tags them out. lol

the other day the children were home from school - tj - aydens age and in his room at school - was here and they were out side playing ball - Ayden took gary's place and the other two batted - which was fine for a while - but then Ayden wanted to bat but no one wanted to pitch. i'm not too sure how it was resolved but I thought it was pretty cute.

we all like to eat - but when you are at work a heavy lunch is really not wise - talk about feeling sleepy and sluggish as your heavy lunch digests. but here are a few recipes that I think would be filling but not heavy.

Easy Cream of Mushroom Soup

leave a little on the not-so-smooth side to have a little texture in the soup, especially mushroom soup. blend as much or as little as youd like.

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

1/4 cup salted butter
1 1/2 cups diced onion
1 cup diced carrot
2 cloves garlic, minced
16 oz. button mushrooms, sliced
16 oz. cremini mushrooms, sliced
6 cups chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1/2 teaspoon thyme
salt & pepper, to taste
1 cup half & half

Directions:

Preheat large pot over medium heat.

Melt butter, then sauté onion, carrot and garlic for 5 minutes.

Stir in mushrooms, salt and pepper and sauté another 5 minutes.

Pour in chicken stock, spices and salt and pepper to taste.

Bring to boil, then reduce to simmer. Cook 15 minutes.

Puree to desired texture, then stir in half & half. Taste, adjust seasonings, then serve.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/easy-cream-of-mushroom-soup/

www.BitterSweet.com

i'm not sure about this next recipe - should I have included it in with the salads?

Warm Yellow Wax Beans in Bacon Vinaigrette

SERVINGS: 6 to 8

This clever wax bean dish is a cross between a salad and a side dish: it's served warm but loaded with the bright, fresh flavors of tomatoes and basil.

Ingredients

2 pounds yellow wax beans, trimmed 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 ounces thickly sliced bacon, cut into lardons (1 cup) 
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar 
10 ounces cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 small shallot, very finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, very finely chopped 
1/3 cup chopped basil 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper

Directions
Cook the beans in a large pot of salted boiling water until crisp-tender, about 5 minutes. Drain the beans and cool them under cold running water. Drain well and pat dry; transfer the beans to a large bowl.

In a large skillet, heat the olive oil. Add the bacon and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until golden, 7 to 8 minutes. Remove the skillet from the heat and stir in the vinegar, tomatoes, shallot, garlic and basil. Scrape the bacon vinaigrette over the beans, season with salt and pepper and toss to evenly coat. Serve warm.

Make Ahead The cooked beans can be refrigerated for 2 days. Bring to room temperature before using.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/warm-yellow-wax-beans-in-bacon-vinaigrette?xid=DAILY041014

Shredded-Tofu Stir-Fry

Contributed by Heidi Swanson

This snappy little stir-fry comes together in a flash. You get freshness from the flash-cooked pea shoots, substance from tofu and crunch from pepitas and sesame seeds. It's an easy crowd-pleaser.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon honey 
1 small serrano chile, seeded and minced 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon crème fraîche, buttermilk or sour cream 
Salt 
1/2 cup raw pepitas (pumpkin seeds) 
4 ounces pea shoots (2 cups) 
8 ounces extra-firm tofu, drained well and shredded on the large holes of a box grater 
2 tablespoons black sesame seeds

Directions

In a small bowl, whisk the vinegar with the honey, serrano and 3 tablespoons of the olive oil; whisk in the crème fraîche and season with salt.

In a large skillet, toast the pepitas over moderate heat, stirring, until golden, about 5 minutes.

Transfer the pepitas to a small bowl.

In the skillet, heat the remaining 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Add the pea shoots and stir-fry over high heat just until wilted, about 30 seconds; transfer to a plate.

Add the tofu and two-thirds each of the pepitas, sesame seeds and dressing to the skillet.

Stir-fry over moderate heat until the tofu is warmed through.

Season with salt and transfer to a platter.

Top with the pea shoots and the remaining pepitas, sesame seeds and dressing and serve.

Make Ahead The dressing can be refrigerated overnight.

Suggested Pairing: Citrusy Grüner Veltliner.

www.foodandwine.com

SPRING SPELT

Serves 4.

Economical, Healthy, Main Dishes, Vegetarian

Ingredients

2 cups spelt, cooked 
1 bunch thin asparagus 
2 medium squash or zucchini 
4 large eggs, poached 
Ground coriander 
Ground black pepper 
Kosher salt 
White vinegar (for poaching) 
Good olive oil

The Veg
I wanted to use some nice spring veggies for this dish so I went with thin asparagus and squash I kept the veggies simple for this version and sauteed them very lightly in some olive oil over medium-high heat. The key for cooking veggies like this is you want to cook them until they are a bright color, but still have some bite to them.

The Poached Egg
This dish was made for an egg on top. It totally makes the dish and it would be a bit bland without it. If poaching isnt your thing, you could quickly fry an egg and slide that on top as well.

I wanted to add some spice to this dish, but also wanted to keep it simple. I found that these two spices went well with the spelt and veggies. A small pinch of both red pepper flakes and ground coriander is all you need.

When youre ready to eat, pile the spelt on a few plates and add the veggies.

Top each with an egg and drizzle on some good olive oil.

Season each plate and youre ready to chow down!

http://www.macheesmo.com/2014/04/spring-spelt/

I know the following recipe is no doubt a side dish but i thought it sounded so good and I do love potatoes.

Skillet Roasted Lemon Pepper Potatoes

Ingredients
2 sweet potatoes (about 20 oz. total)
1 large russet potato (about 12 oz.)
3 medium red potatoes (about 10oz. total)
1 lemon, juiced
3 tbsp. oil
2 tsp. kosher salt
1/2 to 3/4 tsp. black pepper
¾ tsp. garlic powder

Instructions
Preheat oven to 400°.

Cut potatoes into 1/8 inch circles.

Place them in a bowl with lemon juice, oil, salt, black pepper and garlic powder.

Toss to coat all potato slices.

Place slices in a large cast iron pan. Start from the outside and stack slices in a circle around the outside. Then fill in the middle.

Bake for approximately 40 minutes or until potatoes are fork tender.

Yield: 6 servings
Calories per serving: 224
Fat per serving: 7 grams/Carbs 37 grams/Fiber 5 grams/Protein 4 gra

was is carol who was talking about having lamb kebabs last week sometime - or who was it. anyhow - here is a good take on the idea.

Yogurt-Marinated Lamb Kebabs

4 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds lamb, boneless leg well-trimmed, cut into 2-inch cubes
salt to taste
peppercorns, black freshly ground, to taste
1/2 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain or low-fat
2 clove(s) garlic minced
2 medium pepper(s), green, bell cut into 1-inch squares
1 medium onion(s) cut into wedges
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin plus extra for grill
skewer(s), wooden (soak in water for 30 minutes)

Instructions

Place lamb in a mixing bowl. Season generously with salt and pepper, add yogurt and garlic, and toss to combine. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and marinate at room temperature for 15 minutes.

While lamb is marinating, heat grill or grill pan to medium-high. Place bell peppers and onion in a mixing bowl, toss with oil, and season with salt and pepper.

Thread vegetables onto skewers.

Brush grill with oil and grill vegetables until browned, turning occasionally, about 15 minutes.

Place lamb on skewers and grill 4 minutes per side for medium-rare or 5 minutes per side for medium.

Serve lamb with vegetables.

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-yogurtmarinated-lamb-kebabs-phase-1/14979/F?xid=nl_TheSouthBeachDietTMNewsletter_20140402

I thought this sounded good - i'll wait for a report from some of you who try it before I try it. it sounds really good - I am just not sure about that much onion - although I do like lots of onions with my liver.

Sweet Vidalia Onion and Bacon Packets

"Naturally mild and sweet, the Vidalias in these packets bake up tender and flavorful. The original recipe comes from Trisha Yearwood, which calls for cooking these on the grill. I baked mine in the oven. Plus, I added some fresh minced garlic and beef bouillon, as suggested by reader comments on Food Network. I wouldnt change a thing. And I hope you enjoy this wonderful dish I brought back from Georgia, too!"

Yield: 4 to 8 servings

Ingredients:

4 large sweet Vidalia onions
8 strips bacon
4 tsp. butter
4 medium garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp. beef bouillon
kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper

Preparation:

Preheat oven to 350°.

Peel the onions.

Then clean up the root ends, leaving them intact.

Slice off a thin piece of the top ends and then, with a paring knife, core out a bit from each of the tops.

Wrap two slices of bacon around each onion's middle, securing the bacon with 2 to 3 toothpicks.

Then add a teaspoon of butter, one freshly minced garlic clove, and 1/4 teaspoon of the beef bouillon in each core.

Season with salt and pepper.

Place each onion on a square of heavy duty aluminum foil and bring the edges together at the top, taking care to not let the toothpicks poke through the foil.

Leave a small opening at the top of the foil packet for steam to escape.

Place packets on a pan with sides and bake for at least one hour, until onion is tender when pierced with the tip of a knife, and the juices accumulated in the packets are bubbling a bit.

The onions should be very fragrant and the garlic should be softened. If you are using huge Vidalias, it may require baking for up to 30 to 45 minutes longer to achieve absolute tenderness.

Adapted from Trisha Yearwood's Uncle Wilson's Grilled Onions.

www.afarmgirldabbles.com

muffins and scones - you can never have too many recipes.

Raisin Carrot Muffins Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 146, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 167mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 24g, Cholesterol: 14mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Starch: 1, Other Carb: 0.5, Fat: 0.5

Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

boiling water 
2/3 cup(s) raisins, golden 
1 1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1/3 cup(s) wheat germ, toasted 
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground, plus additional to sprinkle on muffin tops 
1 egg(s), beaten 
1 1/4 cup(s) buttermilk 
1/3 cup(s) sugar, brown (packed) 
1/4 cup(s) oil, cooking 
1 cup(s) carrot(s), shredded

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F. Lightly grease sixteen 2 1/2-inch muffin cups or line with paper bake cups. In a small bowl, pour enough boiling water over raisins or currants to cover; set aside.

In a medium bowl, combine all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, wheat germ, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and the 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon. Make a well in the center of flour mixture.

In a small bowl, combine egg, buttermilk, brown sugar, and oil. Add the egg mixture all at once to flour mixture. Stir just until moistened (batter should be lumpy). Drain raisins or currants. Gently fold raisins or currants and carrot into batter.

Spoon batter into the prepared muffin cups, filling each cup about two-thirds full. Sprinkle with additional cinnamon. Bake for 18 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. Cool in muffin cups on a wire rack for 5 minutes. Remove from muffin cups. Serve warm.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/raisincarrot-muffins.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthChildrensHealth_20140408

Honey Corn Muffins

12 muffins

Ingredients

8 tablespoons (4 ounces) unsalted butter, very soft
1/4 cup (1 3/4 ounces) granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
1/2 cup honey
1 cup milk
1 1/4 cups cornmeal
1 cup (5 ounces) all purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder

Honey Butter:
12 tablespoons (6 ounces) unsalted butter, softened
2 tablespoons honey

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat to 350°F.

Lightly grease a 12-cup muffin pan.

Whisk butter, sugar, and salt in large bowl until light and creamy. Whisk in eggs until combined. Whisk in honey and milk.

Add cornmeal, flour, and baking powder to the bowl, then whisk until combined.

Pour batter into muffin cups and bake until golden and set, about 20 minutes.

Let muffins cool in pan for 10 minutes, then remove from pan to cool on wire rack

To make the honey butter, stir softened butter and honey until combined. Serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/04/honey-corn-muffins.html?ref=daily-title

Citrus Rosemary Scones Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 174, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 155mg, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 28g, Cholesterol: 29mg, Protein: 4g

Ingredients

cooking spray 
2 3/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/3 cup(s) sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 tablespoon orange peel 
2 teaspoon rosemary, fresh 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup(s) butter 
2/3 cup(s) milk, fat-free 
1 egg(s), beaten 
1 egg white(s), beaten 
orange marmalade, reduced-sugar 
2 teaspoon milk, fat-free

Preparation
Preheat oven to 425°F.

Lightly coat a baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together flour, sugar, baking powder, orange or lemon peel, rosemary, and salt.

Using a pastry blender, cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

Make a well in the center of flour mixture.

In a small bowl, stir together the 2/3 cup milk, the egg, and egg white.

Add milk mixture all at once to flour mixture. Using a fork, stir just until moistened.

Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface.

Quickly knead dough by folding and pressing gently 10 to 12 times or just until dough is smooth.

Pat gently into a 9-inch circle, about 1/2-inch thick. Cut the dough with a 2 1/2-inch round cutter, rerolling scraps. (Or, cut into 12 wedges.)

Transfer scones to prepared baking sheet. Brush tops with the 2 teaspoons milk.

Bake for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Serve warm. If desired, serve with orange marmalade.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/citrus-rosemary-scones.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140408

you need something to put on your muffins and scones beside slathering on the butter - so . . . . . . . . . .

Sweet Green Curry Jam

1 Pound Shallots
1 Pound Hot Long Green Peppers
1.5 Ounces (About 3 Inches) Peeled Fresh Ginger
4 Large Cloves Garlic
1/2 Cup Sliced Fresh Lemongrass
4 ****** Lime Leaves
1 Tablespoon Salt
3 Teaspoons Ground Coriander
1 1/2 Teaspoons Ground Cumin
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1/2 Cup Lime Juice
1/2 Cup Lemon Juice
1 Tablespoon Sesame Oil
4 Cups Granulated Sugar
3/4 Teaspoon Spirulina Powder (Optional, for Color)
1* (3-Ounce) Pouch Liquid Pectin (*2 Pouches for a firmer, more spreadable jam)

Roughly chop the shallots and toss them into your food processor or blender. A high-speed blender would be best for achieving the smoothest consistency, but a coarser blend can be quite delicious, too.

Stem the peppers, remove the seeds, and chop them into smaller pieces before adding them into the machine as well.

Follow that with the ginger, garlic, lemongrass, and ****** lime leaves.

Pulse the machine a number of times to break down the vegetables into a coarse paste.

Pause to introduce the salt and dry spices along with the lemon and lime juice, and then thoroughly puree, until the mixture is as smooth as desired.

If you're using a smaller food processor, plan to process the mixture in two batches, blending everything together in a larger vessel at the end.

Have your jam jars out on the counter and ready to go. You'll want enough containers to hold approximately 8 cups of jam total.

Begin heating the sesame oil in a large pot over medium heat. When it begins to shimmer, pour in the green curry puree, stirring constantly but gently.

Add in the sugar and spirulina (if using), and allow the mixture to come to a full boil.

All the while, be sure to continuously run your spatula along the sides and bottom of the pan to prevent anything from burning.

When the curry has reached a rapid bubble, pour in the liquid pectin and continue to cook for a full 10 minutes. It should significantly thicken in this time.

Pour the hot, liquid jam into your prepared jars and quickly seal them or otherwise process for longer term storage - meaning you can pressure can these and keep them on the shelf.

Let cool completely before refrigerating.(if you don't seal them)

Makes 7 - 8 Cups

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pmPkTknS9F-0Rp-SWVwwRm0qmB1B0Fem1InPKHySunk/pub

you can use this jam recipe on muffins or on the brioche toast - your choice. oops - I goofed on this one - guess you need to already have the lingonberry jam - huh - who da' thunk - but if you have it you can still use it on your scones and muffins. well - at least you have a new hors d'oeuvre recipe so all is not lost.

Seared Foie Gras and Lingonberry Jam on Brioche Toast

Makes 60 hors d'oeuvres

Ingredients

3 large brioche or challah loaves, crusts removed
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 cup plus 3 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 cups lingonberry jam or spread
1 pound fresh foie gras or cleaned chicken livers (see Cooks' notes)

Preparation

Cut brioche into 3/4-inch-thick slices, then into 60 (1 1/2-inch) cubes.

Heat 1 tablespoon butter with 2 tablespoons oil in a 12-inch nonstick skillet over moderate heat until foam subsides.

Cook brioche cubes, 12 at a time, until golden brown on top and bottom, about 3 minutes total.

Transfer brioche as cooked to a rack to cool and sprinkle with salt to taste. Between batches, carefully wipe skillet clean with paper towels and add more butter and oil.

Stir pepper and juice into jam. Chill jam, covered, until ready to use.

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Cut foie gras into 1- by 1/2-inch pieces and season with salt and pepper.

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch nonstick skillet over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking.

Reduce heat to moderate and cook foie gras, about 20 pieces at a time, until golden brown on both sides, about 1 1/2 minutes total. Transfer foie gras as cooked to a shallow baking pan with a spatula and arrange in 1 layer. Between batches, carefully wipe skillet clean.

Reheat foie gras as needed in middle of oven 2 minutes, or until just hot, before assembling hors d'oeuvres.

Just before serving, top toasts with lingonberry jam, then foie gras.

Cooks' notes:

Lingonberry jam topping may be made 2 days ahead and chilled, covered.

Toasts may be made 1 day ahead and cooled completely before being stored in an airtight container at room temperature. If toasts get soft, recrisp them on a baking sheet in middle of a 400°F oven.

If using chicken livers, separate lobes and pat dry. Season with salt and pepper. Cook the livers, whole, until cooked through, about 4 minutes total. Cut the livers into pieces after they are cooked.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipesmenus/gourmet/recipes
Calories184 - Carbohydrates21 g - Fat10 g - Protein4 g - Saturated Fat3 g - odium184 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat1 g - Fiber1 g - Monounsaturated Fat5 g - Cholesterol30 mg

I was going to print this out for you but there were so many pictures and you really need to see the pictures so do check this out - think I will go out and have the boys help me pick some dandelion blooms.

http://twigandtoadstool.blogspot.com/2014/05/dandelion-massage-oil.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TwigAndToadstool+%28Twig+and+Toadstool%29

I haven't posted any breakfast recipes for a while so thought I would share these.

Cottage Cheese and Egg Breakfast Muffins Recipe with Ham and Cheddar

Ingredients:

2/3 cup cottage cheese (I used low-fat cottage cheese)
1/4 cup grated parmesan
1/4 cup white whole wheat flour
2/3 cup almond meal (I used Bob's Red Mill almond meal)
1 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
4 eggs, beaten
3 T water
1/4 cup finely diced ham (could use turkey ham)
1/2 cup sharp cheddar (I used low-fat sharp cheddar)
2 T sliced green onions

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 400 F.

In mixing bowl, combine cottage cheese, parmesan, white whole wheat flour, almond meal, baking powder, salt, eggs, and water. Mix until well combined, then gently stir in ham, sharp cheddar, and green onions.

Spray silicone muffin cups with non-stick spray or olive oil, or use foil muffin cups. (I would spray those too.)

Divide batter between six muffin cups.

Bake muffins 25-30 minutes or until lightly browned on top and set. (If you're going to be microwaving, I would bake about 25 minutes, for eating immediately I would use closer to 30 minutes.)

on a personal note - I think the above muffins would be much better done in the oven.

CORN AND CHIVE PANCAKES WITH BACON AND EGGS

Serves: 4

Ingredients

Pancakes

1 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 large egg
1 cup milk
¼ cup chives, chopped
½ cup cheddar cheese, shredded
½ cup frozen corn
pinch of salt
a bit of olive oil or cooking spray

Toppings

4 eggs
1 ripe avocado
1 lime
8 slices bacon, fried and cut in small pieces
2 med tomatoes, cut in smaller pieces
1 lime
salt and pepper

Instructions

Whisk the flour, baking powder, salt, egg and milk in a bowl until smooth.

Add chopped chives, corn and shredded cheese to batter and gently stir until well combined.

Roughly chop the tomatoes and the peeled and pitted avocado. Place tomatoes and avocado in a small bowl and drizzle with juice from ½ a lime and toss. Season with a bit of salt and pepper.

Drizzle about a tsp of olive oil into a small frying pan over medium heat and add a ladleful of batter and spread it out to the edges of the pan. Flip when golden and remove to a plate once done. Repeat until you finish the batter.

Fry the eggs according to your preference.

To serve, place a pancake onto a plate. Top with an egg, some avocado and tomato mixture and bacon.

http://www.jocooks.com/

BIGGEST LOSER PANCAKES

Serves: 3

Ingredients

6 egg whites
1 cup rolled oats, dry
1 cup cottage cheese
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla

Instructions

Add all ingredients to a blender and blend until smooth.

Heat a large non-stick skillet and spray with non-stick cooking spray, or use a non stick pan. For each pancake pour ¼ cup of the batter, I made 3 pancakes at a time in my large skillet. Flip when they start to bubble and cook until golden brown.

Repeat with remaining batter.

Serve with some powdered sugar and some fresh berries.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 3 pancakes Calories: 220 Fat: 3.3 g Carbohydrates: 25.3 g Fiber: 3.2 g Protein: 21.2 g

http://www.jocooks.com/healthy-eating/biggest-loser-pancakes/

tis the season . . . . . . . .

Strawberry Rhubarb Shortcake GF

Author: Kelly Bejelly @ A Girl Worth Saving

Serves: 6

Ingredients

10 large strawberries, 12 oz, hulled and sliced
1 large stalk of rhubarb, 6 oz, cut into ½ inch thick slices
3 Tablespoons Coconut Sugar 
½ teaspoon vanilla 
¼ cup water

Shortcake

2½ cups Almond Flour
2 Tablespoon Coconut Flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda
3 Tablespoons Maple Syrup
¼ cup palm shortening 
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup unsweetened applesauce
Whipped Coconut Cream or Heavy Whipping Cream - whipped and chilled.

Instructions
Set a large pot over medium heat and add the strawberries, rhubarb, coconut sugar, vanilla and water.

Mix with a spoon and bring to a boil.

Reduce the heat to medium low and cook for 10 -15 minutes until most of the fruit has broken down.

Remove from the stove and set aside to cool.

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl combine the dry ingredients and mix with a spoon until you have a soft cookie dough-like mixture.

Wet your hands and shape into 3" wide biscuits and place on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

Place in your oven to cook for 20 -23 minutes.

Let cool completely.

To assemble, slice the shortcakes in half. On the bottom half spoon ¼ cup of stewed strawberry rhubarb and ¼ up

Whipped Coconut Cream. Top with top half of the shortcake.

Enjoy!

Recipe by Paleo Recipes, Gluten-free Recipes and Grain-free Recipes at http://www.agirlworthsaving.net/2014/05/paleo-strawberry-rhubarb-shortcake.html

and I could let this go without at least one recipe using lemons. I know lemons are not orange but using yellow makes the title unreadable ihmo.

Lemon Custards with Lemon Verbena

Serves 6

(POTS DE CREME AU CITRON ET A LA VERVEINE)
Often used to make herb tea and liqueurs in Provence, the fragrant herb lemon verbena gives a nice lift to these rich, silky lemon custards. Look for fresh lemon verbena at farmers' markets and nurseries; dried lemon verbena can be found at specialty foods stores.

Ingredients

1 cup water
14 2- to 2 1/2-inch-long fresh or dried lemon verbena leaves (optional)
10 2 x 1/2-inch strips lemon peel (yellow part only)
6 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 cups whipping cream
6 large egg yolks
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

Preparation
Preheat oven to 325°F.

Combine first 3 ingredients in medium saucepan. Boil until mixture is reduced to 1/2 cup, about 4 minutes.

Add sugar; simmer until mixture is reduced to 1/3 cup, about 3 minutes.

Stir in cream. Whisk yolks to blend in medium bowl.

Gradually whisk in hot cream mixture.

Whisk in lemon juice.

Strain custard through sieve into 4-cup measuring cup.

Divide among six 2-cup ramekins or soufflé dishes.

Cover ramekins with foil.

Place ramekins in 13 x 9 x 2-inch metal baking pan.

Add enough hot water to pan to come halfway up sides of ramekins.

Bake custards until just set, about 45 minutes.

Remove pan from oven; let custards cool in water in pan.

Transfer ramekins to refrigerator.

Chill at least 4 hours or overnight. Serve chilled.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Lemon-Custards-with-Lemon-Verbena-101609

and last but not least . . . . .

Walnut Feta Yogurt Dip Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 68, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 140mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 5g, Cholesterol: 8mg, Protein: 4g

Exchanges: Dairy: 0.5, Fat: 0.5

Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1/3 cup(s) nuts, walnuts 
2 tablespoon tomato(es), sun-dried, snipped (not oil packed) 
2 teaspoon oregano, fresh, or 1 teaspoon dried 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black 
nuts, walnuts, halves

Preparation

For yogurt cheese, line a yogurt strainer, sieve, or small colander with 3 layers of 100%-cotton cheesecloth or a clean paper coffee filter. Suspend lined strainer over a bowl. Spoon yogurt into strainer. Cover with plastic wrap. Chill for at least 24 hours or up to 48 hours. Remove from refrigerator. Discard liquid in bowl.

Transfer yogurt cheese to a medium bowl.

Stir in feta cheese, the chopped walnuts or pine nuts, dried tomatoes, oregano or marjoram, salt, and pepper. 
Cover and chill for at least 1 hour or up 24 hours.

If desired, garnish with walnut half. Serve with assorted vegetable dippers.

Makes 2 cups

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/walnutfeta-yogurt-dip.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140409

by hook or by crook my opening is done - but not easily I can tell you. I am actually doing the opening on knitting paradise - posting under "make a new topic". it was the only way I could get it to work - my word documents that I had built up just didn't want to work very well - maybe 40 recipes was too many at one time - think? lol

sam


----------



## Charlotte80

Good afternoon Sam, Just got home from work, and here is the tea party. You gave us a lot of good sounding recipes as usual. I've just been thinking that this is salad weather. 84o here, I heard it was supposed to get up to 100o today. There is a nice breeze blowing which helps and our nights are nearly always cool, not hot and muggy like in the Midwest where I grew up and spent my young adult years. I have been making a Cowl with a hood for my GD, hope to finish it this weekend. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sam.
Do you know that quinoa is now said to be certified k-l-p?


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, I hope your computer woes with Word are settled soon. 

We're having tuna tonight in some form, since that's the only meat I have in the house at the moment. I think I'll make him a sandwich with bacon and avocado on top of the tuna salad. Not sure whether I'll eat that or not, as tuna doesn't like my stomach sometimes.

Hope all are on the way to a good weekend.


----------



## 81brighteyes

My, you surely were the early bird this week. I was all set to read Knitting Paradise and there popped before my weary eyes: Tea Party!!! What a nice surprise. I love fresh herbs, but where I live, it gets too hot to grow them and so I usually have to use the stuff in cans and jars. The fresh ones in plastic containers cost an arm and a leg and usually have more than can be used in just one recipe. Sounds as if one of the kiddos is going to have to learn to pitch if they want to keep playing together. How typical of young boys. Gary must be a wonderful Father the way he gives so much of his spare time to have fun with the boys. I think that Heidi must be pretty special, too, for the way she helps the 90 year old lady. What a treat for her to be taken by Heidi to buy flowers. You have a good family, Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.

Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


----------



## machriste

Man, even with computer problems, you do a bang up job every week, Sam! It must be getting to be dinner time here (I have a small pork roast in the oven each recipe made me hungrier and hungrier!!! I love cornbread with chili and think the cornmeal/honey muffins sound even better!

Can't believe it's the end of another week. Jack had a pulmonary function test today, and Monday he sees his ophthalmologist. There seems to be no end to the after affects of the chemo. His vision is noticeably worse and he's been having trouble with insomnia. For Jack who has always slept so easily, this is troublesome. From a little research I did online, it looks like it could be a problem for up to 75% of chemo patients. 

Sunday i will have the rest of my Mother's Day treats--one daughter and i are going to the Shepherd's Festival. We did this last year and vowed to make it an annual event. We've not signed up for any classes (there are a lot of them,) but so enjoyed all the venders and the animals--sheep, llamas and alpacas. Last year, part of the "gift" was a pattern and some hand-dyed yarn for a shawl. Haven't started it yet, but someday... Happy new tea party to all.


----------



## martina

Thanks for another great start Sam, inspite of your computer problems. The recipes are making me feel hungry enough to cook tomorrow's dinner now,even though I have already eaten. However as it is lamb chop casserole cooked slowly I will have to wait as 3 a.m isn't a good time to wait up cooking!


----------



## pammie1234

I did catch up on last week's and now ready to start the new KTP!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam.
> Do you know that quinoa is now said to be certified k-l-p?


I have to figure out what K-l-p is....So many abbreviations nd so little knowledge of them, but I will say it has greatly increased since finding Knitting Paradise. ;-) I'm sure I should know it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.
> 
> Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


Oh no. I'm sure it is headed this direction. Is this a record late snow?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, sure some great recipes in that opening. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love hearing about the family.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam.
> Do you know that quinoa is now said to be certified k-l-p?


Can someone translate k-l-p for me?


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Man, even with computer problems, you do a bang up job every week, Sam! It must be getting to be dinner time here (I have a small pork roast in the oven each recipe made me hungrier and hungrier!!! I love cornbread with chili and think the cornmeal/honey muffins sound even better!
> 
> Can't believe it's the end of another week. Jack had a pulmonary function test today, and Monday he sees his ophthalmologist. There seems to be no end to the after affects of the chemo. His vision is noticeably worse and he's been having trouble with insomnia. For Jack who has always slept so easily, this is troublesome. From a little research I did online, it looks like it could be a problem for up to 75% of chemo patients.
> 
> Sunday i will have the rest of my Mother's Day treats--one daughter and i are going to the Shepherd's Festival. We did this last year and vowed to make it an annual event. We've not signed up for any classes (there are a lot of them,) but so enjoyed all the venders and the animals--sheep, llamas and alpacas. Last year, part of the "gift" was a pattern and some hand-dyed yarn for a shawl. Haven't started it yet, but someday... Happy new tea party to all.


Sorry Jack is having to deal with the after-effects of chemo. I know it isn't easy and insomnia is no fun after being a good sleeper for so many years. Have fun at the festival.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam I love that link you gave to epicurious and the kale chips sound great too. That cabbage salad too. Mmmmmm. I will explore them better when I'm not so tired.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks once again, Sam, for a great opening and a bunch of great recipes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam.
> Do you know that quinoa is now said to be certified k-l-p?


Welcome to the Tea party. I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you come back often. We're here all week long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.
> 
> Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


Hope you're feeling better. Yuck on the snow. I hope it's gone soon!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sara....Welcome and thanks for the information.

Ok...this is what I found on quinoa and the abbreviation:

Quinoa is Now Kosher for Passover with OU-P Certification ...
www.ou.org/news/quinoa_kosher_for_passover

Quinoa is Now Kosher for Passover with OU-P Certification. ... is Kosher for Passover when processed with special OU Passover supervision and bearing the OU-P symbol. 

It doesn't say klp but perhaps this is what is meant... KFP for kosher for passover. Do I have this right??? Sara, let me know if I'm on the wrong track.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, you have out-done yourself-- computer problems and you still manage the full bunch of recipes. 

Sarah Chana, welcome. I missed your post but read it on another. 

To several others who post such great pix, thanks so much-- I love seeing them, whether scenery, flower, pets, family, etc. 

We are still very cold in Kansas, maybe getting just a tiny bit of rain, which we need so badly. It frosted last night but I covered things and they look OK today. Hooray! Been really nice having the heat on again!


----------



## iamsam

so glad you dropped by for a cuppa charlotte80 - maybe I am having a craft moment but I don't remember you posting before and I do want to welcome you and hope you stop by again very soon - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Charlotte80 said:


> Good afternoon Sam, Just got home from work, and here is the tea party. You gave us a lot of good sounding recipes as usual. I've just been thinking that this is salad weather. 84o here, I heard it was supposed to get up to 100o today. There is a nice breeze blowing which helps and our nights are nearly always cool, not hot and muggy like in the Midwest where I grew up and spent my young adult years. I have been making a Cowl with a hood for my GD, hope to finish it this weekend. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## iamsam

how lovely of you to stop by sarah - we hope you had a good time with us and will return very soon - there is aways fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. what does klp stand for? --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Sam.
> Do you know that quinoa is now said to be certified k-l-p?


----------



## iamsam

oh my Jeanette - and you are not that far from me - it's been in the low fifties all day. please keep the snow there. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.
> 
> Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I thought the mother of the young man, past student of DH's, who committed suicide must be passed on as he committed suicide on Mother's Day morning. We just talked to someone and they said his mother is totally devastated. I am sure he was not aware of what day it is but how awful at any time, but especially for that day.


----------



## pacer

Busy day with working and knitting. Working again in the morning and then a wedding tomorrow. Sunday is just as busy. The next two weeks promise to be equally as busy if not busier. 

Enjoyed the opening. Welcome to our new guests. I hope you will come and join us again. 

I am tired so not very focused this evening. Take care.


----------



## pacer

We were blessed with frost this morning, fortunately no snow!

Daralene....so sad that a talented musician and friend could not bear to endure life any longer. Those feelings are hard to live with.

Gwen...How did the surprise birthday gathering go?


----------



## Gweniepooh

It was great Pacer. DH has brought it up a couple of times today about how mud e enjoyed it. DH and Hannah played the guitars and sang some together. Everyone really seemed to enjoy themselves too.


pacer said:


> We were blessed with frost this morning, fortunately no snow!
> 
> Daralene....so sad that a talented musician and friend could not bear to endure life any longer. Those feelings are hard to live with.
> 
> Gwen...How did the surprise birthday gathering go?


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


But so very understandable in the circumstances!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


You have the right to kvetch-- and where better to do it than here? My neighbor had a DH who also insisted on getting on the roof-- he fell off, about the same age as yours, luckily was not seriously injured but about scared Helen to pieces!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, loved your quote in the middle about hating and loving.

Have you ever baked whole onions on the grill (or oven)? They are lovely and we used to do them often. I still sometimes do one in the winter when doing something in the oven. Just clean up the onion, wrap in foil (butcher's wrap) and put in with your potatoes or whatever. When done, open the foil, cut onion in quarters and enjoy. Can sprinkle on Parm cheese if you like.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


And with that heat one must vent. I do hope you can go to a hotel. Downright dangerous. Kvetch away.


----------



## jheiens

Sam. I make the lamb kebabs earlier this week--Monday, I think, and Don and I had the last of that meal for lunch today.The lamb was delicious, but I still think that Susan grills too long and too hot for something as ''delicate'' as lamb in a yogurt marinade. Next time I can find NZ lamb as relatively inexpensive as that boned leg was, I will broil it in my new oven that Ben and one of the goslings installed for me recently.

Thanks for the opening--as always, a job well done!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Nittergma yay!!! Congrats and good for you!

Sorlenna,... NO... so sorry about Millie and Peanut. I hope it works out soon for you to have puppy love again.

Still on last week trying to catch up. Crazy day, kitchen sink went wonky last night couldnt shut water off had to shut it off at the pipe. Had to run all over Bloomington this morning trying to find a faucet finally found one to fit at the last store I went to. Not really what I wanted but only choice I had, didnt want to wait three days for one to be ordered. May not be on again till late in the week family plans all weekend then working. Will see how things go. 

Prayers n hugs!!!


----------



## Charlotte80

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


Oh, I sincerely hope that Al doesn't go on the roof to fix the swamp cooler. One of my dear cousins fell off his roof while doing some work and was seriously injured.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marking my place so I can find myself in the morning.


----------



## gagesmom

caught up on last weeks and this weeks now. Made another all in one top and have another ne half done. Using up some odd-left over balls of yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

10:45pm and I am off to bed.


----------



## iamsam

that really is too bad machriste - after jack goes through the chemo you would think the worst would be over - tons of healing energy surrounding you both and you know the prayer warriors are in full swing lifting jack in prayer. --- sam



machriste said:


> Man, even with computer problems, you do a bang up job every week, Sam! It must be getting to be dinner time here (I have a small pork roast in the oven each recipe made me hungrier and hungrier!!! I love cornbread with chili and think the cornmeal/honey muffins sound even better!
> 
> Can't believe it's the end of another week. Jack had a pulmonary function test today, and Monday he sees his ophthalmologist. There seems to be no end to the after affects of the chemo. His vision is noticeably worse and he's been having trouble with insomnia. For Jack who has always slept so easily, this is troublesome. From a little research I did online, it looks like it could be a problem for up to 75% of chemo patients.
> 
> Sunday i will have the rest of my Mother's Day treats--one daughter and i are going to the Shepherd's Festival. We did this last year and vowed to make it an annual event. We've not signed up for any classes (there are a lot of them,) but so enjoyed all the venders and the animals--sheep, llamas and alpacas. Last year, part of the "gift" was a pattern and some hand-dyed yarn for a shawl. Haven't started it yet, but someday... Happy new tea party to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.
> 
> Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


And here I was complaining that I could see my breath when working outside this morning, at least no snow here!


----------



## iamsam

men can be so difficult - I think it is the testosterone - ya' gotta flex you muscles once in a while. tell him I am ten years younger than he is and I wouldn't be on the roof - if I were you I would just call someone and put a band aid on his mouth if he gets lippy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, what is a bumgershoot?
Some interesting recipes again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam

sorry - I guessed wrong - i would think you would need to grill them gently to keep the lamb taste. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam. I make the lamb kebabs earlier this week--Monday, I think, and Don and I had the last of that meal for lunch today.The lamb was delicious, but I still think that Susan grills too long and too hot for something as ''delicate'' as lamb in a yogurt marinade. Next time I can find NZ lamb as relatively inexpensive as that boned leg was, I will broil it in my new oven that Ben and one of the goslings installed for me recently.
> 
> Thanks for the opening--as always, a job well done!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

an umbrella. --- sam --- i thought i had corrected my typo.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, what is a bumgershoot?
> Some interesting recipes again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


I hope you get the air con working soon, tell Al it is much better to pay someone to fix it than try to fix his broken hips if he falls off the roof!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Machristie, sorry Jack si having so many aftereffects from the chemo, you would hope when you are done with that poison that the bad effects would go away. Sounds like the Shepherd festival would be fun to attend.

Welcome to the new people, it's great to visit with new folks & those here are very friendly.


----------



## pammie1234

I don't care much for heights, so I don't get on my roof! A few years ago, I had a "friend" put up gutters. I don't know why because I hadn't had any for 25 years, but they did a terrible job and they started falling off. So, I then called a company that makes gutters that do not collect leaves, etc. Supposedly, never need cleaning out! More expensive than regular ones, but worth it for me as a single older woman!


----------



## agnescr

Good morning its an overcast day 10*C with a brisk wind...good washing day, hopefully no rain but thank goodness no snow,great opening as ever Sam will study the recipes later, nice to hear about your family, off to a craft event at local hall then visiting Colin in the afternoon, hope everyone enjoys your weekend catch you all later


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam suggested I post this- hope I have the URL correct- it was actually sent me by mjs.






It really is rather funny- I first encountered it some time back- these things do go round!


----------



## Lurker 2

I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## HandyFamily

Greetings to all...

On Thursday was David's "kinder-garden graduation". It went well, all the children were so sweet. And the teachers got my knitted bouquets...


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> I thought the mother of the young man, past student of DH's, who committed suicide must be passed on as he committed suicide on Mother's Day morning. We just talked to someone and they said his mother is totally devastated. I am sure he was not aware of what day it is but how awful at any time, but especially for that day.


So very sad at any time, but as you say, I'm sure he didn't realise what day it was. When you're that far down all days are the same.


----------



## angelam

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, loved your quote in the middle about hating and loving.
> 
> Have you ever baked whole onions on the grill (or oven)? They are lovely and we used to do them often. I still sometimes do one in the winter when doing something in the oven. Just clean up the onion, wrap in foil (butcher's wrap) and put in with your potatoes or whatever. When done, open the foil, cut onion in quarters and enjoy. Can sprinkle on Parm cheese if you like.


Haven't tried that way but often put onion quarters in with roast potatoes. Delicious and a lovely aroma while they're cooking!


----------



## bettyirene

One of your lovely recipes says coconut sugar - what exactly is that? I've not heard of it before.


----------



## angelam

Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. This weekend we are due for some warm weather here so I'm definitely thinking of summer salads. I've had a busy week working so have been trying to keep up but not posting much. Have one more week to go and that's it for a while apart from the odd single day here and there. I'm taking a day off on Thursday to go with DD#2 to the Chelsea Flower Show. I've never been before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm planning to spend the weekend working in the garden while the weather is good. I'm definitely a fair weather gardener! 

MELODY Happy Happy Birthday. I hope you have a fun filled day doing whatever you want. Lots of love xx


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Will add my birthday wishes...have a great day x


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


Sure doesn't sound like he should be climbing around on the roof- don't blame you for worrying and objecting. Either his age orhis eyesight would be enough to cause concerns let alone both.


----------



## darowil

HAve a lovley birthday Melody- hope your 'boys' look after nicely.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, just jumping in to say I am still around. Have been busy with life..... Only up to page 78 on last week. So far behind. 

Happy Birthday to those I have missed. Take care all.


----------



## jonibee

Two questions what is a "bumgershoot" (an umbrella?) and what is Spring "Spelt"...dandelions?


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


all of us who are married or have been married are so familar with husbands that seem to have more stubbornness than common sense. Sometimes you just want to hire someone and let the DH b***h about it afterwards. 102 is too darn dangerous and I'm sure it's worse inside.
Hope you solve the problem before one of you have a heat stroke.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> men can be so difficult - I think it is the testosterone - ya' gotta flex you muscles once in a while. tell him I am ten years younger than he is and I wouldn't be on the roof - if I were you I would just call someone and put a band aid on his mouth if he gets lippy. --- sam


Oh, Sam, Sam, I just love you to death!! You understand that macho-man nonsense so well!!! A few years ago, my oldest son realized there was no way he could do the things he was accustomed to doing because of COPD. Until he finally accepted that he was getting older and not in good health, he was almost impossible to live with. And he was only in his mid-50's. That testosterone is stubborn!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> I don't care much for heights, so I don't get on my roof! A few years ago, I had a "friend" put up gutters. I don't know why because I hadn't had any for 25 years, but they did a terrible job and they started falling off. So, I then called a company that makes gutters that do not collect leaves, etc. Supposedly, never need cleaning out! More expensive than regular ones, but worth it for me as a single older woman!


Many years ago when I had my townhouse, I had those same gutters installed...well, they did something to the existing gutters so the leaves didn't collect. That one time fix cost the same amount I paid someone every year to come clean them out. It was a blessing.
I'm also scared of heights and no way was I getting on a ladder long enough to reach the second story!!! I would get dizzy on a kitchen chair.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> So, I then called a company that makes gutters that do not collect leaves, etc. Supposedly, never need cleaning out! More expensive than regular ones, but worth it for me as a single older woman!


Oh, yes, gutters as you described are wonderful. I had Gutter Helmet put on my lake house and NEVER had to clean gutter (black locust trees, tiny leaves, tons of stems, horrible with no caps on gutters). When I have to replace the roofing on this house I will get them for this one!

Sam, loved the band aid on mouth-- your sense of humor is great-- LOL


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam suggested I post this- hope I have the URL correct- it was actually sent me by mjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is rather funny- I first encountered it some time back- these things do go round!


Oh, Julie...that is absolutely hilarious!! Thanks for the morning laugh!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


A very happy birthday, Mellie.....hope your day and all of the year is wonderful.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

HandyFamily said:


> Greetings to all...
> 
> On Thursday was David's "kinder-garden graduation". It went well, all the children were so sweet. And the teachers got my knitted bouquets...


Your knitted bouquets were so pretty-- and something they can keep.


----------



## jknappva

bettyirene said:


> One of your lovely recipes says coconut sugar - what exactly is that? I've not heard of it before.


So glad you decided to stop by...it's been a while!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> I'm taking a day off on Thursday to go with DD#2 to the Chelsea Flower Show.
> 
> An exercise friend brought back pictures of a big flower show he attended while in UK a couple years ago. Wonderful! I wanted every one. When I traveled in UK I loved looking at your gardens-- so much creativity in such small spaces.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Melody. This is a special day and I hope you are able to do something special to celebrate!!!!

I join Julie in singing to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice singing Julie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

HandyFamily....What a special day. Did you manage to keep from crying as you realize your little boy has reached another milestone in growing up. Happy Graduation from Kindergarten to David from Upstate NY.

I'll bet those teachers will treasure their special bouquets that will last forever. So beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...that is absolutely hilarious!! Thanks for the morning laugh!!
> Junek


It is isn't it! Glad it appealed!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam suggested I post this- hope I have the URL correct- it was actually sent me by mjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is rather funny- I first encountered it some time back- these things do go round!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Love to start my morning with a good laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> So glad you decided to stop by...it's been a while!


BettyIrene, Ditto and as to your question, you may have to find Coconut sugar in the area that has special foods. Here, I would go to Lori's a store where I can get organic food and vitamins. They actually might have it in my grocery store in the Organic section as I know they carry coconut flour. If I asked very nicely they might start carrying it if they don't now. I have only recently started hearing about this and perhaps because the Paleo diet is becoming popular and I know they use a lot of coconut products.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Melody. This is a special day and I hope you are able to do something special to celebrate!!!!
> 
> I join Julie in singing to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice singing Julie!


Ah but you have not heard me in recent years- since I wrecked my larynx- have learned to accept it- but wish it were not so- I used to love belting out a good song!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Love to start my morning with a good laugh.


The Italians do do it rather well!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gagesmom-- happy birthday-- may you receive everything you deserve! Lots of happy thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.

_________________________________________

Since it isn't just his health it is yours too I would do like June said. Also, if he gets hurt it is you that would have to care for him or make the decision how he is to be cared for. It may even take a while for them to get there so when you call I might mention DH's age so they realize it is an emergency, which 102F is for him. That said, aside from his eyesite & testosterone mentality, he must really be in great shape for his age to even consider doing that! Hope you can get someone to come soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The Italians do do it rather well!


Oh yes, they do. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Melody.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam from sizzling Southern California where the weatherman told us last night on the news that the worst is over and we should be back into the low 70's next week...can't wait!!! The air was so bad yesterday, the smoke from the San Diego area fires made it hard to breathe, such a terrible loss for the people in that area. All your recipes sound delicious, we have been living on salads, salads and more salads but also on ceviche which is a favorite of my DH and yours truly. Thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party!! Send us rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

The Robin is Back. One day off and now he has banged about 10 times in less than a minute. One of the joys of having a lot of windows. I thought it was done but I should not have breathed a sigh of relief. I thought he was a good daddy but my mother reminded me that he is probably a jealous man. Although too many windows to cover them all, may cover the patio doors so he doesn't sit and go to the bathroom on them. He has made a terrible mess of everything he sits on and probably more so with being upset.


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from sizzling Southern California where the weatherman told us last night on the news that the worst is over and we should be back into the low 70's next week...can't wait!!! The air was so bad yesterday, the smoke from the San Diego area fires made it hard to breathe, such a terrible loss for the people in that area. All your recipes sound delicious, we have been living on salads, salads and more salads but also on ceviche which is a favorite of my DH and yours truly. Thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party!! Send us rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I heard the fires were bad. Do hope you can get some rain. At least some relief from the heat next week. Sassafrass is in the 100's.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Has anybody heard anything from Dreamweaver. I know she had talked of a few trips grandchildren were making and hoping to go. I sure do hope this is the reason she has not been on since the 8th.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes pretty bad, we live north of Sand Diego County so we got a lot of the smoke from those fires, it has been such a dry year so the fear of fires is all over our state.


Angora1 said:


> I heard the fires were bad. Do hope you can get some rain. At least some relief from the heat next week. Sassafrass is in the 100's.


----------



## Cashmeregma

patocenizo said:


> Yes pretty bad, we live north of Sand Diego County so we got a lot of the smoke from those fires, it has been such a dry year so the fear of fires is all over our state.


Yes, and apparently starting earlier than normal. Do hope there will be no deaths.


----------



## Patches39

Hi everyone, it's been a while, so glad to be back. Sam, lovely recipes, will be making a lot of them. You are awesome! No matter what you always come through with a great opening for the new week. :-D 
Missed everyone, will catch up now for this week, :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam suggested I post this- hope I have the URL correct- it was actually sent me by mjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is rather funny- I first encountered it some time back- these things do go round!


Oh my!!!!! That's so funny, good way to start the day :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


I'm singing too, silent singing I s the best, we sound good together, 
Happy Birthday Melody, and may it be blessed with such joy, you will smile for a week, LOL :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Melody (Gage's Mom!)

I hope you have a wonderful day and a very happy year. 

You are such a great addition to TP and we all love your posts about you and your family. These are for you.


----------



## patocenizo

One death was reported but hen the news media is all over the place on this one.


Angora1 said:


> Yes, and apparently starting earlier than normal. Do hope there will be no deaths.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie...that is absolutely hilarious!! Thanks for the morning laugh!!
> Junek


that is hilarious! sheesh!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday, Melody! Congratulations to David! Desert Joy, hope your cooler is set up soon --I'd find someone to do it if I could afford to...too much anxiety with DH on the roof.

Thanks to all who complimented the squares. I must get back to the cardigan ...


----------



## gagesmom

9:45am and I had a bit of a sleep in. That is until 3 dogs jumped up on my bed and started to lick me. Gotta love dog kisses. :lol: 

Going back to catch up


----------



## RookieRetiree

Do you know your neighbors very well? Maybe one of them knows someone who would fix the swamp cooler for you -- we have quite a few people like that here who just keep busy being handymen as volunteers (our community center has a list of people for different jobs). You could tell Al that a Good Samaritan took care of it. If he gets mad at you -- at least it will be within a cooler place. That's too much heat for both of you and very unsafe.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I usually like my meat well cooked, but with lamb and fresh tuna, I like them medium rare or they get chewy.



thewren said:


> sorry - I guessed wrong - i would think you would need to grill them gently to keep the lamb taste. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you find Colin in good spirits --- love a brisk wind on washing day!! Hope it doesn't rain. I think today is supposed to be free of rain (and snow) but not get very warm -- lovely knitting day sitting in the sunshine in the windows. Always think of Daralene's wall of windows (without the bird) when it's a very sunny day and just imagine how cheery her place would be.



agnescr said:


> Good morning its an overcast day 10*C with a brisk wind...good washing day, hopefully no rain but thank goodness no snow,great opening as ever Sam will study the recipes later, nice to hear about your family, off to a craft event at local hall then visiting Colin in the afternoon, hope everyone enjoys your weekend catch you all later


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you all so very much for singing Happy Birthday and all you wonderful bday wishes. It is so quiet here right now. Greg was gone when I woke up and Gage is still asleep.

Shirley I love my birthday cards they are spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very cute ---



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam suggested I post this- hope I have the URL correct- it was actually sent me by mjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is rather funny- I first encountered it some time back- these things do go round!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Mel. I know you took the day off for your birthday -- hope you have a grand time.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Next Wednesday is our DGS's pre-school graduation --- they have it every year to complete the year, but he's oen of the ones moving on to kindergarten so he and 3 others are getting "special awards". I fun to see the kids all dressed up and excited!



HandyFamily said:


> Greetings to all...
> 
> On Thursday was David's "kinder-garden graduation". It went well, all the children were so sweet. And the teachers got my knitted bouquets...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen her on FB --- I need to call her to catch up and relay that we miss her!!



Angora1 said:


> Has anybody heard anything from Dreamweaver. I know she had talked of a few trips grandchildren were making and hoping to go. I sure do hope this is the reason she has not been on since the 8th.


----------



## RookieRetiree

A daughter of a good friend is a fire fighter in the San Jose area -- the whole state has been put on alert to be available to help out in the San Diego area -- really a bad start of the summer.



patocenizo said:


> One death was reported but hen the news media is all over the place on this one.


----------



## gagesmom

okay so Greg came home with a bag(not one for wrapping things) and he gave it to me. 2 t shirts I had been eyeing up last trip to Walmart. Then he said I am going to give you my wallet and bank card and you and Gage can go shopping. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


Ok I am reeling from the shock, but I am not going to take long in getting dressed and ready to go :thumbup: 

Thanks again for my bday wishes. See you later on.

Hi ho Hi ho a shopping I will go.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Melody.
Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're not alone --- we're here to commiserate with you....that is very disheartening, I'm sure...hope the right person comes along.



martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


----------



## patocenizo

What is FB? Just caught it Face Book??? Duh!!


RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen her on FB --- I need to call her to catch up and relay that we miss her!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Martina, selling a house is horrid-- gotta keep it clean/neat, gotta not have anything personal around, yatta, yatta, nO WONDER you are BLUE! ((U)) (that's a couple hugs for YOU)

WQon't be on for a couple days, dread catching up, still haven't figured out how to do that easily. Have a lovely weekend and may those with illness/pain/stress be comforted.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 10:41am. Been being lazy today and not doing much of anything, except for adjusting Chrissy's prom dress it stays on her. Going to play in the dirt this afternoon. 

Today's coffee late but here. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for everyone. 
Have a groovy day!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


I will add to the chorus.Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

HandyFamily said:


> Greetings to all...
> 
> On Thursday was David's "kinder-garden graduation". It went well, all the children were so sweet. And the teachers got my knitted bouquets...


Kindergarden grad is so cute, I'm sure the teachers loved the flowers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Love to start my morning with a good laugh.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Melody!!! May you have many, many, many more!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> The Robin is Back. One day off and now he has banged about 10 times in less than a minute. One of the joys of having a lot of windows. I thought it was done but I should not have breathed a sigh of relief. I thought he was a good daddy but my mother reminded me that he is probably a jealous man. Although too many windows to cover them all, may cover the patio doors so he doesn't sit and go to the bathroom on them. He has made a terrible mess of everything he sits on and probably more so with being upset.


Could you sit out there & when he come around spray him with a garden hose? Maybe that would scare him off? :roll: :roll: Crazy bird


----------



## Bonnie7591

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from sizzling Southern California where the weatherman told us last night on the news that the worst is over and we should be back into the low 70's next week...can't wait!!! The air was so bad yesterday, the smoke from the San Diego area fires made it hard to breathe, such a terrible loss for the people in that area. All your recipes sound delicious, we have been living on salads, salads and more salads but also on ceviche which is a favorite of my DH and yours truly. Thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party!! Send us rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Trying to breathe in smoke is terrible, glad you are far enough away not to worry about the flames. Some of the photos on TV have been incredible, poor people forced from their homes. :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up. Neck really bothering me today so I'm off for awhile. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you sit out there & when he come around spray him with a garden hose? Maybe that would scare him off? :roll: :roll: Crazy bird


Yes, I could actually. Not a bad idea. I wonder if it would lst though or as soon as I leave he would come back. I should get a picture. He is now the sorriest looking robin I have ever seen. I have scared him off many times but not sat out there for hours with the hose. If it would save the poor little guy and my sanity it would be wonderful.

Yay, DH is home from the doctoral ceremony. Now we can go get our carrott dogs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


I don't blame you for being upset, didn't that happen last time too? Get everything spiffed up & they dont show, you'd think they could be polite enough to call.

Well, I better get off here & get something done, the sun is shining. My friend called to say she wants to take me for lunch as she was away on my birthday & I have some more yard work to do.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina...So inconsiderate of people to put in an offer and not even see your house. How do they not know the best one was yet to come. What a lot of work to do....when you could have been knitting. So sorry.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you outdid yourself again. Al still doesn't have our swamp cooler going. Something about breaking off a screw. It's 102 out. Dr. Iresha very worried said we should got to hotel. Course Al won't do that. And I am worried to death and mad as heck he won't let me pay someone to do the swamp cooler. We aren't rich, nor are we poor. And he is 82 with poor peripheral vision do to macular degeneration. And of course the damn swamp is on the roof. Grr. Sorry to kvetch.


You have every right to grumble!! I would too. Sounds a bit like my DF. When he was still with us, he would wait until the last possible minute to get anything fixed, hence instead of getting timely roof repairs he eventually had to replace the bedroom ceilings! Is there anyone who might be able to offer to lend a hand to fix the cooler, as a DIY task if you can't get someone officially?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The Robin is Back. One day off and now he has banged about 10 times in less than a minute. One of the joys of having a lot of windows. I thought it was done but I should not have breathed a sigh of relief. I thought he was a good daddy but my mother reminded me that he is probably a jealous man. Although too many windows to cover them all, may cover the patio doors so he doesn't sit and go to the bathroom on them. He has made a terrible mess of everything he sits on and probably more so with being upset.


I had so hoped he had got to the end of this behaviour- annoying and distressing, and seemingly so futile. It is a wonder he does not hurt himself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Oh my!!!!! That's so funny, good way to start the day :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Wow Melody, have a very Happy Day and let everyone make a big fuss of you.


----------



## Sarah Chana

Lurker 2 said:


> Can someone translate k-l-p for me?


kosher for Passover.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


I am sorry to hear this- I wonder are people hunting houses on the Internet?- that they don't come to see yours- hard when you go to that trouble and nothing happens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sarah Chana said:


> kosher for Passover.


Thanks!


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> okay so Greg came home with a bag(not one for wrapping things) and he gave it to me. 2 t shirts I had been eyeing up last trip to Walmart. Then he said I am going to give you my wallet and bank card and you and Gage can go shopping. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Ok I am reeling from the shock, but I am not going to take long in getting dressed and ready to go :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again for my bday wishes. See you later on.
> 
> Hi ho Hi ho a shopping I will go.


Go for it, girl! What a lovely hubby.


----------



## jknappva

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from sizzling Southern California where the weatherman told us last night on the news that the worst is over and we should be back into the low 70's next week...can't wait!!! The air was so bad yesterday, the smoke from the San Diego area fires made it hard to breathe, such a terrible loss for the people in that area. All your recipes sound delicious, we have been living on salads, salads and more salads but also on ceviche which is a favorite of my DH and yours truly. Thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party!! Send us rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pictures of the fires on tv are horrendous. I hope they're nowhere near you. You and your property will be in my prayers.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


I'm sorry you've had such inconsiderate non-viewers. You'd think they could have told you, or the estate agent. Maybe someone will do that to them on the future.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Melody. May it be filled with many blessings.
Gotta go as I need to get ready for a wedding today.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while, so glad to be back. Sam, lovely recipes, will be making a lot of them. You are awesome! No matter what you always come through with a great opening for the new week. :-D
> Missed everyone, will catch up now for this week, :-D


So glad to see you back again. I missed you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Neck really bothering me today so I'm off for awhile. TTYL


Healing wishes aimed straight at your neck. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 10:41am. Been being lazy today and not doing much of anything, except for adjusting Chrissy's prom dress it stays on her. Going to play in the dirt this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee late but here.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Have a groovy day!


Boy, have I missed coffee with you. And a lovely cup to come back to, wonderful cat face.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Next Wednesday is our DGS's pre-school graduation --- they have it every year to complete the year, but he's oen of the ones moving on to kindergarten so he and 3 others are getting "special awards". I fun to see the kids all dressed up and excited!


It seems like only yesterday that my oldest grandson was graduating from pre-school. But it was definitely longer than that since he'll be 26 next week!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> okay so Greg came home with a bag(not one for wrapping things) and he gave it to me. 2 t shirts I had been eyeing up last trip to Walmart. Then he said I am going to give you my wallet and bank card and you and Gage can go shopping. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Ok I am reeling from the shock, but I am not going to take long in getting dressed and ready to go :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again for my bday wishes. See you later on.
> 
> Hi ho Hi ho a shopping I will go.


What a great birthday surprise. Hurry, before he puts a spending limit on the shopping!!!


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


So sorry for another disappointment. It would have been considerate if they had taken a moment to let one of you know.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 10:41am. Been being lazy today and not doing much of anything, except for adjusting Chrissy's prom dress it stays on her. Going to play in the dirt this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee late but here.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Have a groovy day!


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the cute coffee. This week, I'm having a lot of those days pictured. Having a pain in the "a##" is very tiring!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Neck really bothering me today so I'm off for awhile. TTYL


Oh, Gwen, I'm so sorry. I can sympathize except my pain is in the opposite area! LOL!! 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the cartoon - and wonder how in the heck people learn how to make coffee look so fancy. Was that Chrissy's prom dress hanging behind the photo of the grands on Mother's Day? Hope to see a photo of her in it -- I'm having one of those kinds of days as the cartoon although I will get dressed and then knit socks and shawls...I've gotten brave enough to design my first pair of socks - so far like how they look, but will see how they fit the foot being made for before I post pictures....I swear I'm really going to try toe up and two at a time both top down and toe up, but I'm having so much fun with the one at a time small circular method, that it's hard to move on.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 10:41am. Been being lazy today and not doing much of anything, except for adjusting Chrissy's prom dress it stays on her. Going to play in the dirt this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee late but here.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Have a groovy day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

If I remember correctly, the carrot dogs are at your Farmer's Market.....that means that there are lots of other goodies to get -- I have my eye on the raspberry/rhubarb crisp and other rhubarb recipes --- DH doesn't want to go to appliance store over the weekend -- so we're not going until Monday afternoon---by then, my throat should be well enough to ask all the questions I want answers to.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I could actually. Not a bad idea. I wonder if it would lst though or as soon as I leave he would come back. I should get a picture. He is now the sorriest looking robin I have ever seen. I have scared him off many times but not sat out there for hours with the hose. If it would save the poor little guy and my sanity it would be wonderful.
> 
> Yay, DH is home from the doctoral ceremony. Now we can go get our carrott dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Better to "be one" than "have one" I've heard said --- give the pain to someone else so that you're rid of it....seriously, hope the toosh is feeling better soon.



jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the cute coffee. This week, I'm having a lot of those days pictured. Having a pain in the "a##" is very tiring!! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## martina

Thank you all for your support. I have been reading and have had a nap. 
The robin problem has returned I see, just wondering if you have a local animal or bird protection society you could ask for advice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen - hope the neck ache goes away quickly.

Time for lunch and then a nap before some real serious knitting on the wedding shawl this afternoon.....I frittered away this a.m. working on different patterns for the socks I'm making -- had 3 or 4 versions that weren't quite what I wanted but think I have it now -- I found a copy of the Knitter's Companion by Vicki Square and I'm having a wonderful time going through the stitches & tricks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sarah Chana said:


> kosher for Passover.


Yes, that is what I came up with. Wondering why it isn't KFP? :lol: :lol: :lol: A wonderful addition for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Thank you all for your support. I have been reading and have had a nap.
> The robin problem has returned I see, just wondering if you have a local animal or bird protection society you could ask for advice.


I actually have two things I could use their advice on. There is now a huge hole in the garden in the front of the house where something rather big.....a possum possibly :roll:, has dug in for its home. Nature is taking over. I lived on a farm before with a barn and lived way out in nature hours from the city as a child and never saw this bird behavior before. Maybe too many subdivisions and not enough forests now?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...So sorry your neck is bothering you again. Has it ever stopped hurting or have you had any improvement since the surgery? I sure hope so. I have 2 discs that are displaced in my neck and used to be in horrible pain. Couldn't turn my neck and if I did it would grind and pain with every step from the shoulders to the ears. It has settled down over the years but from time to time I hear it grind a little and a pain and it settles and takes a second to turn. I'm so glad I escaped surgery, but do so hope that yours was worth it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> If I remember correctly, the carrot dogs are at your Farmer's Market.....that means that there are lots of other goodies to get -- I have my eye on the raspberry/rhubarb crisp and other rhubarb recipes --- DH doesn't want to go to appliance store over the weekend -- so we're not going until Monday afternoon---by then, my throat should be well enough to ask all the questions I want answers to.


You are so right and here is my haul. Well a little of it. I put some stuff away already. In the fridge: asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, sweet potato, and red onion. Ooops forgot the kale and dandelion greens that are in the fridge too.

Caren, this morning I used some of the coconut cream with vanilla and cinnamon with strawberries, blackberries and blueberries. Mmmmmm great!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Better to "be one" than "have one" I've heard said --- give the pain to someone else so that you're rid of it....seriously, hope the toosh is feeling better soon.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Some serious knitting going on at your place!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Talk about funny. Got a kick out of this:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259565-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Might be moles---we've seen an increase in the wild animal populations in our area --- as noted by the coyote that was casually walking down our street. I saw a news program where they were tracking the coyotes -- and it was taken in the Chicago suburbs and it looked like they were in our neighborhood!! They've upped the numbers quite a bit of how many they've counted around here...they even showed video of the coyotes going up to patio doors looking for outside dog food bowls...kind of scares me to think they're lurking outside whenever I go out.



Angora1 said:


> I actually have two things I could use their advice on. There is now a huge hole in the garden in the front of the house where something rather big.....a possum possibly :roll:, has dug in for its home. Nature is taking over. I lived on a farm before with a barn and lived way out in nature hours from the city as a child and never saw this bird behavior before. Maybe too many subdivisions and not enough forests now?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great haul----can't wait for ours to open -- not until 2nd weekend in June.



Angora1 said:


> You are so right and here is my haul. Well a little of it. I put some stuff away already. In the fridge: asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, sweet potato, and red onion.
> 
> Caren, this morning I used some of the coconut cream with vanilla and cinnamon with strawberries, blackberries and blueberries. Mmmmmm great!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Happy Birthday Dear Melly!! I hope you have a wonderful year!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wonder if I need to get copy right information to have that put onto a t-shirt before DH's fishing trip to Canada -- I think it would be really cute.



Angora1 said:


> Talk about funny. Got a kick out of this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259565-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if I need to get copy right information to have that put onto a t-shirt before DH's fishing trip to Canada -- I think it would be really cute.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
That would be so perfect for a fishing trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Might be moles---we've seen an increase in the wild animal populations in our area --- as noted by the coyote that was casually walking down our street. I saw a news program where they were tracking the coyotes -- and it was taken in the Chicago suburbs and it looked like they were in our neighborhood!! They've upped the numbers quite a bit of how many they've counted around here...they even showed video of the coyotes going up to patio doors looking for outside dog food bowls...kind of scares me to think they're lurking outside whenever I go out.


Way too big a hole for moles, however I'm sure it's not a coyote. Having a coyote in my yard would really scare me too, especially with small pets and children.

I'm off for a while....See y'all later.

Oh yes, Julie, you are right, that dear bird is all the things you said and so well put.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Melody! It sounds like it is going to be a fantastic one!

Martina, so sorry about the disappointment with the house. I can only hope that the right buyer will be just around the corner.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> okay so Greg came home with a bag(not one for wrapping things) and he gave it to me. 2 t shirts I had been eyeing up last trip to Walmart. Then he said I am going to give you my wallet and bank card and you and Gage can go shopping. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Ok I am reeling from the shock, but I am not going to take long in getting dressed and ready to go :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again for my bday wishes. See you later on.
> 
> Hi ho Hi ho a shopping I will go.


Wow, it is going to be a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you find Colin in good spirits --- love a brisk wind on washing day!! Hope it doesn't rain. I think today is supposed to be free of rain (and snow) but not get very warm -- lovely knitting day sitting in the sunshine in the windows. Always think of Daralene's wall of windows (without the bird) when it's a very sunny day and just imagine how cheery her place would be.


Rain stayed off washing dry...now got to iron it, mostly Colin's stuff will take it back Monday.Colin was a wee bit brighter today though still confused, plenty birds visit my feeders but thank goodness the don't bang on the window,can just imagine the noise my cockatiel would make in reply,and he is noisy enough as it is


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Rain stayed off washing dry...now got to iron it, mostly Colin's stuff will take it back Monday.Colin was a wee bit brighter today though still confused, plenty birds visit my feeders but thank goodness the don't bang on the window,can just imagine the noise my cockatiel would make in reply,and he is noisy enough as it is


So glad Colin was brighter today. Agnes, I hope things make a turnaround for good soon for him. I love his name by the way.


----------



## machriste

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Welcome to newcomers; you're gonna love coming to the Tea Party!

And, happy birthday to Melody. You know we are all sending up prayers for just the right kind of new job for you.


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> The Italians do do it rather well!


Indeed! I'm laughing out loud!!!


----------



## jheiens

I am trying to reach *Souixann* with a PM to let her know that her KAP squares arrived safely this morning, but I am unable to come up with anywhere near the correct spelling of her user name.

Can anyone help me? Thanks so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

just sent you a pm


jheiens said:


> I am trying to reach *Souixann* with a PM to let her know that her KAP squares arrived safely this morning, but I am unable to come up with anywhere near the correct spelling of her user name.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thanks so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Seems to be a cloudy day today. I haven't checked to see if we could have rain, but I am hoping that we do. It is needed so badly.

Paradise Fibers has their Addi needles for 20% off. I don't really NEED any, but I thought if it was a good deal I would go ahead and get some. I need a ME gift!


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if I need to get copy right information to have that put onto a t-shirt before DH's fishing trip to Canada -- I think it would be really cute.


I don't think you would if it is just for one shirt. Now if you wanted to mass produce or sell that would be a different story.


----------



## gagesmom

So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.

Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.

Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans. 

So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.

Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


----------



## gagesmom

Okay I am caught up now. 

Move over Martina I am joining in your pity party.  

Gwen I hope your neck feels better soon.


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> Okay I am caught up now.
> 
> Move over Martina I am joining in your pity party.
> 
> Gwen I hope your neck feels better soon.


So sorry that you are having a horrible day, mine is nothing in comparison.


----------



## KatyNora

*Happy Birthday, Melody!!* Hope you're having a spectacular day!

Edit: OUCH!! So sorry this appeared just after your tale of woe. I posted it about 6 pages ago, but it sure arrived at a poor time. Try to have a good day regardless. Maybe spend your time knitting?


----------



## gagesmom

Oh no I never meant that you disappointment was not important. I just meant I am frustrated and upset too. I hope you didn't take offense. 


martina said:


> So sorry that you are having a horrible day, mine is nothing in comparison.


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


Oh Mel, I really thought you were set for a great shopping trip. It's not fair to spoil your special day. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Better to "be one" than "have one" I've heard said --- give the pain to someone else so that you're rid of it....seriously, hope the toosh is feeling better soon.


I'm so stubborn about the things I want to do that I'm sure I'm making it worse. You'd think at my age I'd know better. Talk about men being stubborn...LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Way too big a hole for moles, however I'm sure it's not a coyote. Having a coyote in my yard would really scare me too, especially with small pets and children.
> 
> I'm off for a while....See y'all later.
> 
> Oh yes, Julie, you are right, that dear bird is all the things you said and so well put.


But not really the best neighbour to have!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Rain stayed off washing dry...now got to iron it, mostly Colin's stuff will take it back Monday.Colin was a wee bit brighter today though still confused, plenty birds visit my feeders but thank goodness the don't bang on the window,can just imagine the noise my cockatiel would make in reply,and he is noisy enough as it is


 :thumbup: It must be so hard for you, this situation with Colin- Take care of yourself, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Indeed! I'm laughing out loud!!!


I would not have posted it, for fear of offending anyone- but for Sam's OK!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I am trying to reach *Souixann* with a PM to let her know that her KAP squares arrived safely this morning, but I am unable to come up with anywhere near the correct spelling of her user name.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thanks so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


siouxann might be it, Joy, without the capital letter! Yup! that is the secret!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


NOT THE BEST ! sorry it turned out like that Melody!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


Well, phooey on Greg, acting like a butthead on your birthday!! I'm so sorry, my dear.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> Oh no I never meant that you disappointment was not important. I just meant I am frustrated and upset too. I hope you didn't take offense.


I didn't take it that way at all, it is just a day to me, while you had a disappointment on your birthday, which I think is worse. We can have a two woman pity party then!


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Talk about funny. Got a kick out of this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259565-1.html


Yes, that's really cute! Just funny with no nastiness involved.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> NOT THE BEST ! sorry it turned out like that Melody!


So sorry you're hopes were dashed. I bet he didn't even realise what he had seemed to be saying! So have a wallow, be kind to yourself and know that we are all hoping things turn out better by the end of your special day. Big birthday hug!


----------



## TNS

DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


Oh no! This is not good at all. Hugs and it sounds like he is a little wrapped up in himself at the moment. How disappointing for you. So sorry Melody. I wish you could hop in the car and come down here, or wait, I could meet you in Toronto and we would have one brilliant time painting the town red, or in KTP colors that would also be purple. LOL Hugs Hon. If you want to have a belated birthday, call me and we will meet either here or somewhere in between.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope you found your car keys and you and Gage can go out for a birthday ice cream cone or something equally fun....you need a pick me up!!



gagesmom said:


> Okay I am caught up now.
> 
> Move over Martina I am joining in your pity party.
> 
> Gwen I hope your neck feels better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> But not really the best neighbour to have!


Right On. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> siouxann might be it, Joy, without the capital letter! Yup! that is the secret!


Actually it is the i in front of the o that does the trick. Joy had left that out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


Would LOVE to see them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been known to give a few men a good competition in the stubbornness department, so know how you feel; rather than let the giant in my house know that he puts things up too high for me to get, I'll get out the 3-step stool to reach stuff on top of the soffit. But, then I swear I can't reach the top of the refrigerator to clean it off so that is his job---I try to make stubbornness work for me rather than against me whenever possible.



jknappva said:


> I'm so stubborn about the things I want to do that I'm sure I'm making it worse. You'd think at my age I'd know better. Talk about men being stubborn...LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melody...You and Gage need to go out and celebrate your birthday. Gage is being taught by his father how to treat a woman and he will treat his wife the same way so you can say you did it for Gage. LOL Besides you need to show him that you respect yourself. If he is a violent man I wouldn't say this but if not, please go out and have a birthday celebration without him. Other than that, tell me when and where we are celebrating.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Melody!!! May you have many, many, many more!


Happy belated Birthday Melody


----------



## martina

TNS said:


> DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


Yes please.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Sam for hosting and for the great recipes.

Sassafras hope the Swamp cooler was fixed or you were able to stay in a motel. 

Machristie sorry Jack is having so many problems. Healing prayers are being sent your way.

Love the pictures.

Take care my dear friends and any newbies welcome.

Many {{HUGS}}
Sharon


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Would LOVE to see them.


Re bird photos.
Please be patient as he is the one to do the clever bits on the computer, and has to download then first (watching so for on TV now so won't happen tonight.......


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Yes please.


Just said to angora that it might be a little while before I can show them, but thanks for the interest.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> Melody...You and Gage need to go out and celebrate your birthday. Gage is being taught by his father how to treat a woman and he will treat his wife the same way so you can say you did it for Gage. LOL Besides you need to show him that you respect yourself. If he is a violent man I wouldn't say this but if not, please go out and have a birthday celebration without him. Other than that, tell me when and where we are celebrating.


Melody, I sort of agree with Angora. You and Gage could have a good time. And, buy yourself something nice as well as the groceries! We all deserve to have a nice birthday. It is hard to believe that men can be so insensitive sometimes.


----------



## martina

pammie1234 said:


> Melody, I sort of agree with Angora. You and Gage could have a good time. And, buy yourself something nice as well as the groceries! We all deserve to have a nice birthday. It is hard to believe that men can be so insensitive sometimes.


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## FrannyGrace

Good timing for the Mushroom Soup Recipe! I just decided I needed to use up the mushrooms in the fridge and that a mushroom soup sounded good and there it is! Thank You!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


Looks like the tiny bird isn't the only one who went wading. I'm surprised it was so unafraid of you and your DH.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been known to give a few men a good competition in the stubbornness department, so know how you feel; rather than let the giant in my house know that he puts things up too high for me to get, I'll get out the 3-step stool to reach stuff on top of the soffit. But, then I swear I can't reach the top of the refrigerator to clean it off so that is his job---I try to make stubbornness work for me rather than against me whenever possible.


And I STILL didn't learn after mentioning it and did even more. I took my 3-step stool and put it by the maintenance office door. Since I know I'm not going to be getting on it and I don't want my daughter on it, they'll get some use out of it. Theirs looks like 9 miles of bad road.
I think us women should be stubborn about a lot of things.. after all, the DH's put off doing things because they know we'll get tired of waiting for them to do a lot of things and do them ourselves!
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Oh yes, quite nasty. We were out and about this afternoon and you can smell the smoke, it has to be worse the closer you are to those fires.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Trying to breathe in smoke is terrible, glad you are far enough away not to worry about the flames. Some of the photos on TV have been incredible, poor people forced from their homes. :-(


----------



## jknappva

FrannyGrace said:


> Good timing for the Mushroom Soup Recipe! I just decided I needed to use up the mushrooms in the fridge and that a mushroom soup sounded good and there it is! Thank You!


Welcome! I don't remember you joining us before. Hope you come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Melody, I sort of agree with Angora. You and Gage could have a good time. And, buy yourself something nice as well as the groceries! We all deserve to have a nice birthday. It is hard to believe that men can be so insensitive sometimes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

The fires are south of where we live but we have the smoke and it is not a good thing to breathe it. We are getting some relief by tomorrow with the temperatures going down and the fog coming in.


jknappva said:


> Pictures of the fires on tv are horrendous. I hope they're nowhere near you. You and your property will be in my prayers.
> Hugs
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom

8pm and I am back 

Friends stopped in with supper. Was a nice surprise. When they were leaving I told them they could take Greg with them :twisted: I know evil, eh?! Well they are taking him with them. So I don't have to look at him tonight. :thumbup: Gage and I will be pigging out and watching movies tonight :thumbup:

Almost forgot this is the all in one that I finished today


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> 8pm and I am back
> 
> Friends stopped in with supper. Was a nice surprise. When they were leaving I told them they could take Greg with them :thumbdown: :twisted: I know evil, eh?! Well they are taking him with them. So I don't have to look at him tonight. :thumbup: Gage and I will be pigging out and watching movies tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Almost forgot this is the all in one that I finished today


Then have a great movie and pigging out night!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good for the two of you....and Greg will get the message too!!



gagesmom said:


> 8pm and I am back
> 
> Friends stopped in with supper. Was a nice surprise. When they were leaving I told them they could take Greg with them :twisted: I know evil, eh?! Well they are taking him with them. So I don't have to look at him tonight. :thumbup: Gage and I will be pigging out and watching movies tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Almost forgot this is the all in one that I finished today


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry everyone for having a pity party earlier. He was gone for the afternoon so Gage and I just hung out. Seeing as I didn't have keys I couldn't really go out, but I chatted with a few friends. :-D 

Did spend some time knitting this afternoon so I did something I wanted for my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> A daughter of a good friend is a fire fighter in the San Jose area -- the whole state has been put on alert to be available to help out in the San Diego area -- really a bad start of the summer.


Hopefully it will be like here. Round Sydney had really bad fires very very early in the season last year and didn't hear of any more really bad fires around the country over summer. Of course we had fires but none of the really nasty ones that I'm aware of. But you seem to get more of them than we do.

ANd now need to head out to church.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for a while. see you in a bit.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


That is just bad manners not to notify anyone. Fair enough putting in the offer and not coming to see yours - but not notifying anyone? Just not right.
However from your perspective one more let down. The place really doesn't want to leave your ownership does it?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


Would love to see more of this little visitor/resident?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Actually it is the i in front of the o that does the trick. Joy had left that out.


I had not noticed that! Hope Joy got her message through!


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello everyone. I am so far behind with being on the road I will never catch up! I should be home by Thursday, I think, then maybe I can keep up again.

Some of those recipes sound really good, Sam.

We have been at a national RV rally this week. Wow! Have I learned a lot at the seminars! I may start a blog of our travels. It was one of the subjects discussed. If I do, I will probably keep most of it private, just for the kids. At least for now. As we still have the house, and M a job, I don't post much about being gone, except for certain places. Absolutely not posted on face book. Here I feel safe. And the wonderful RV people you meet! Old friends, new friends, new places to dream about traveling to......

Amber just sent me a text with pictures of Arriana. Oh my, has she grown! I guess I better hurry up and finish her sweater and bonnet. M says the sweater isn't big enough. I hope it is! Actually, unless I have enough yarn left from the bonnet, the sweater is finished except for sewing up the sleeves. If I have enough yarn left from the bonnet, I will add some length to the bottom of the sweater. She is rather long waisted. Getting to snuggle her is the only thing I am excited about going home for. Every time we go somewhere in the RV, it gets harder for me to go home again. 

Oh well, enough of that! 

Hope everyone is doing great. Prayers, hugs, and best wishes, as the case may be.

Tami


----------



## jheiens

Thanks to Melody and Daralene I got my spelling straightened out and the PM off to Siouxann about her squares' arrival.

Thanks for the help, sisters.

Ohio Joy

P.S.

Only *2* weeks left for getting your squares for the KAP afghan to me.


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday Melanie!!!! You deserve a wonderful day. Your little sweaters are so cute.
Everyone stay off ladders and roofs. I have fell off to many ladders.
We actually had a pretty nice day today. At the lake and still unpacking and working. Another room is cleaned and looks so much better, but still have so much to do.
The young girl who is staying with us is coming for part of Memorial Day weekend and will help me and she is a hard worker and we work well together. 
Haven't planted one flower yet so need to pick some up and bring them with me next weekend. 
Hope all the aches and pains go away.


----------



## gagesmom

thank you one and all for your wonderful and warm birthday wishes. it means so much coming from my kp family  love and ((hugs)) to you all.

off to bed. ttyt.


----------



## Sorlenna

Today I ended up sewing--got the border bands on two quilt tops and pieced another small flannel one. I only had to threaten to throw the sewing machine in the garbage twice...now I have to quilt at least two of them by Christmas. I got the frame put together and need backing fabric for the bigger one; I'm thinking I might try to find a good quality cotton sheet to use.

Lastly I put the crochet border on the Charlotte square and got the ends woven in on another project, so I guess I'll call it a productive enough day. Tired now, though!

I am a bit jealous of all you gardeners--oh, to have a place I could grow things. Someday!

Hope all are well or mending. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Spider

You have really gotten a lot done today. Congratulations. Working on a quilt takes time. Just getting the sewing machine and all the things needed together. I always threaten to throw the machine out a few times a day when I sit down to sew. But so rewarding when all is done. I haven't sewed since I was making some Christmas gifts. I have so many projects and not really any extra time right now.
Made an appt a month ago to see a therapist my Dr. Recomended, she was really good and will see her a few more times. I feel so much stress and anxiety. But she explained some of the reason to me and that helped at least.
Life sure throws us some experiences every now and then. 
I am not sure working six days a week is going to be a good idea, but I love the owners on the antique shop so much and last year the antique shop kept me sane so couldn't say no tho them. Just will be a busy summer. 
Just hope I can keep up with all of you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Spider said:


> Made an appt a month ago to see a therapist my Dr. Recomended, she was really good and will see her a few more times. I feel so much stress and anxiety. But she explained some of the reason to me and that helped at least.
> Life sure throws us some experiences every now and then.
> I am not sure working six days a week is going to be a good idea, but I love the owners on the antique shop so much and last year the antique shop kept me sane so couldn't say no tho them. Just will be a busy summer.
> Just hope I can keep up with all of you.


I know that knowing what causes stress can help, though sometimes it can still catch us up. I am glad you have someone to talk to. I hope you enjoy the work even if it is a lot of hours--maybe you'll be able to cut back a bit if it's too much. And you have our support too.


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, happy birthday.
Al got cooler going at 7 tonight. Let's not talk about it. It's on. Thank you for support. I was so mad and scared and didn't dare upset him as he was going back and forth on roof. Slept four hours this afternoon from exhaustion.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend. 
http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
Hope you all like them. 
I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please. 
I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> thank you one and all for your wonderful and warm birthday wishes. it means so much coming from my kp family  love and ((hugs)) to you all.
> 
> off to bed. ttyt.


Ooh, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just got on a bit ago and didn't know, so happy late, for tomorrow. 
Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, David has deserted me and gone to bed, so I guess I am going to have to catch up in the morning. I sure hope you all don't get tooooo chatty over night. 
Have a great night all, see you tomorrow, I hope.
(((((((((((((( HUGS EVERYONE))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Great opening, Sam.....will have to get to the store for some of those recipes.
> 
> Well, Folks, we had SNOW here this a.m. Is it any wonder that we all have the sniffles.


I sure hope it melted fast, I know David said he had a lot of rain last week. He went through IA, IL, IN, MI, MO, and maybe even Kansas. 
Hope you get over the sniffles fast too and that they don't turn into head colds.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Nittergma yay!!! Congrats and good for you!
> 
> Sorlenna,... NO... so sorry about Millie and Peanut. I hope it works out soon for you to have puppy love again.
> 
> Still on last week trying to catch up. Crazy day, kitchen sink went wonky last night couldnt shut water off had to shut it off at the pipe. Had to run all over Bloomington this morning trying to find a faucet finally found one to fit at the last store I went to. Not really what I wanted but only choice I had, didnt want to wait three days for one to be ordered. May not be on again till late in the week family plans all weekend then working. Will see how things go.
> 
> Prayers n hugs!!!


I agree, Sorlenna, so sorry about the pups.

Glad you were able to find a faucet, 3 days without a sink would definitely not be a fun thing. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> caught up on last weeks and this weeks now. Made another all in one top and have another ne half done. Using up some odd-left over balls of yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Those are just so cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get the air con working soon, tell Al it is much better to pay someone to fix it than try to fix his broken hips if he falls off the roof!


 :thumbup: Or anything else he might dent or break.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. This weekend we are due for some warm weather here so I'm definitely thinking of summer salads. I've had a busy week working so have been trying to keep up but not posting much. Have one more week to go and that's it for a while apart from the odd single day here and there. I'm taking a day off on Thursday to go with DD#2 to the Chelsea Flower Show. I've never been before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm planning to spend the weekend working in the garden while the weather is good. I'm definitely a fair weather gardener!
> 
> MELODY Happy Happy Birthday. I hope you have a fun filled day doing whatever you want. Lots of love xx


Hope that the flower show is fabulous, have a great time!! We'll want to hear all about it.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Melody.
> Weather here warm and sunny. Estate agent turned up but viewers didn't. When he called them they said they had put in an offer for a different house. What a waste of time. Ah, well I am reading and doing nothing else as I am now on strike, not that anyone will notice, but I am feeling very disgruntled. Having a one woman pity party!


Oh my, I can't even imagine how frustrating this all has to be for you. What ever happened to the courtesy of a phone call anyway? I certainly hope you get a buyer soon so that you can move forward, nothing like feeling as if you are in a holding pattern for an extended period of time. 
Vent away. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 10:41am. Been being lazy today and not doing much of anything, except for adjusting Chrissy's prom dress it stays on her. Going to play in the dirt this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee late but here.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for everyone.
> Have a groovy day!


 The coffee is fabulous!!! And the cartoon, is perfect.

It would be a very good thing if Chrissys prom dress stayed on. :shock:

Hope you had fun in the dirt. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> You are so right and here is my haul. Well a little of it. I put some stuff away already. In the fridge: asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, sweet potato, and red onion. Ooops forgot the kale and dandelion greens that are in the fridge too.
> 
> Caren, this morning I used some of the coconut cream with vanilla and cinnamon with strawberries, blackberries and blueberries. Mmmmmm great!!!


Those look wonderful, I sure hope that things start to even out here weather wise soon. Our plants are all in confusion. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> So glad Colin was brighter today. Agnes, I hope things make a turnaround for good soon for him. I love his name by the way.


I'll add my sentiments to Angoras, I do hope things get better.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


 :evil: That is not a good thing ever, but really, it is your birthday, I'd be more than a little miffed too, I think you deserve a really great me gift. I sure hope things got better as the day progressed. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 8pm and I am back
> 
> Friends stopped in with supper. Was a nice surprise. When they were leaving I told them they could take Greg with them :twisted: I know evil, eh?! Well they are taking him with them. So I don't have to look at him tonight. :thumbup: Gage and I will be pigging out and watching movies tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Almost forgot this is the all in one that I finished today


Fantastic that friends stopped, and that they are taking Greg, sometimes a little space is a good thing. 
Hope you had a good evening with Gage and the movies. 
That is cute.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> You have really gotten a lot done today. Congratulations. Working on a quilt takes time. Just getting the sewing machine and all the things needed together. I always threaten to throw the machine out a few times a day when I sit down to sew. But so rewarding when all is done. I haven't sewed since I was making some Christmas gifts. I have so many projects and not really any extra time right now.
> Made an appt a month ago to see a therapist my Dr. Recomended, she was really good and will see her a few more times. I feel so much stress and anxiety. But she explained some of the reason to me and that helped at least.
> Life sure throws us some experiences every now and then.
> I am not sure working six days a week is going to be a good idea, but I love the owners on the antique shop so much and last year the antique shop kept me sane so couldn't say no tho them. Just will be a busy summer.
> Just hope I can keep up with all of you.


So glad that the therapy is helping, it is a relief just to understand why the anxiety and stress is happening, then you can work to minimize it as much as possible. 
Hope the 6 days isn't too much or that you will be able to take an extra day or 2 off if and when you need to. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Did I say a while ago that I was going to go to bed? Oh well, I'm heading off now, but at least I am caught up. 
Good night all, Hugs.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> So to make a long story short the shopping trip was me being sent for groceries so he could go out on his motorcycle.
> 
> Lost my keys somewhere in the house and cant find them. This resulted in a few choice words from Greg. Like I was cutting into his day.
> 
> Anyways I am so frustrated I said I don't want to go anymore why don't we all go together. Well then we end up having words cuz that was no in his plans.
> 
> So he is out on his bike and Gage and I are home.
> 
> Sorry to vent but I am not to happy right now.


Not birthday you want to remember clearly.
After we had been married about 4 years we moved interstate for 12 months. In those days it was cheapest to ring in the evening so heard nothing from my family. Had friends coming round for a shared birthday meal so I was busy all day preparing for that and looking after 2 girls under 3 while their father locked himself away to study. Guests arrived that evening, Sue said Happy Birthday and I said Thank you Sue you are the first person to say that to me today. She looked at me, looked at David and told him off. Afterwards he said 'is that why you've angry all day?'. He had given me my present a few days early and so that was all that mattered. But he has learnt and now always remembers and acknowledges it and our anniversary.
Hopefully Greg will also learn from today.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, happy birthday.
> Al got cooler going at 7 tonight. Let's not talk about it. It's on. Thank you for support. I was so mad and scared and didn't dare upset him as he was going back and forth on roof. Slept four hours this afternoon from exhaustion.


Well at least it is now cool and he is safe. You could have done without the worry but now you can enjoy the cool which you sure need.


----------



## darowil

Well I've managed to catch up. But Have a migraine so not very with it- but first one for about 3 1/2 months so can't complain.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, happy birthday.
> Al got cooler going at 7 tonight. Let's not talk about it. It's on. Thank you for support. I was so mad and scared and didn't dare upset him as he was going back and forth on roof. Slept four hours this afternoon from exhaustion.


Good news! You'll be a lot more comfortable in the heat now, and less worried.hope you can relax a bit and enjoy life.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


Lovely pattern and such a pretty colour, really spring-like.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Well I've managed to catch up. But Have a migraine so not very with it- but first one for about 3 1/2 months so can't complain.


Hope your migraine soon passes. They are no fun at all. I used to get them ever since my early teens, then a chiropractor did just a couple of neck manipulations and I've never developed a full blown one since! This was many years ago, in my 30s, so not when you might expect them to subside on their own so I do believe the treatment cured me!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Then have a great movie and pigging out night!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!

It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 2.7c/37f at 06:42. There was a light frost overnight which makes for lovely photos of the pond; if you get pull yourself away from the races. Which I did for a brief moment. 

Today's coffee and a misty morning view. 

Healing thoughts for those that are in need. Sunny HUGS for everyone. 
Have a fantastic Sunday!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


Good morning London Girl! We are looking forward to meeting you and PurpleFi.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 2.7c/37f at 06:42. There was a light frost overnight which makes for lovely photos of the pond; if you get pull yourself away from the races. Which I did for a brief moment.
> 
> Today's coffee and a misty morning view.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those that are in need. Sunny HUGS for everyone.
> Have a fantastic Sunday!!!


Looking lovely Caren! Do I take it that the flowers and the Tardis are your image, or has it come from someone else?


----------



## jheiens

Hello, Londy. Nice to hear from you.

We are looking forward to meeting you and Purple this fall. The KAP seems to be shaping up to quite a gathering with lots of first-timers coming also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


Welcome! Hopefully, those of us who are meeting up in Goulburn, or Canberra, will be able to meet you on Skype, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The surgery did help but when the weather is changing or I've done too much the pain is horrible. Yesterday we were in a weird weather change yet again and felt horrible. This morning is considerably cooler and rainy but pain is now gone; sorry to have complained. I was just so tired and fed up with it. At least it doesn't hurt daily anymore.


Angora1 said:


> Gwen...So sorry your neck is bothering you again. Has it ever stopped hurting or have you had any improvement since the surgery? I sure hope so. I have 2 discs that are displaced in my neck and used to be in horrible pain. Couldn't turn my neck and if I did it would grind and pain with every step from the shoulders to the ears. It has settled down over the years but from time to time I hear it grind a little and a pain and it settles and takes a second to turn. I'm so glad I escaped surgery, but do so hope that yours was worth it!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

those are quite pretty and very feminine looking.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How wonderful to hear from you London Girl. So excited about meeting you and PurpleFi in October.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 8pm and I am back
> 
> Friends stopped in with supper. Was a nice surprise. When they were leaving I told them they could take Greg with them :twisted: I know evil, eh?! Well they are taking him with them. So I don't have to look at him tonight. :thumbup: Gage and I will be pigging out and watching movies tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Almost forgot this is the all in one that I finished today


Good for you. That gave you a reprieve! Did you ever find your keys?
Glad you had a nice surprise after the unpleasantness earlier in the day.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Sorry everyone for having a pity party earlier. He was gone for the afternoon so Gage and I just hung out. Seeing as I didn't have keys I couldn't really go out, but I chatted with a few friends. :-D
> 
> Did spend some time knitting this afternoon so I did something I wanted for my birthday :thumbup:


Meant to say the all in one you finished is so cute like all your knitting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Happy Birthday Melanie!!!! You deserve a wonderful day. Your little sweaters are so cute.
> Everyone stay off ladders and roofs. I have fell off to many ladders.
> We actually had a pretty nice day today. At the lake and still unpacking and working. Another room is cleaned and looks so much better, but still have so much to do.
> The young girl who is staying with us is coming for part of Memorial Day weekend and will help me and she is a hard worker and we work well together.
> Haven't planted one flower yet so need to pick some up and bring them with me next weekend.
> Hope all the aches and pains go away.


I'm glad the girl you've taken in helps you. Sounds like it's good for everyone! 
Don't overdo the cleaning.. after all, you'll be back to work tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, happy birthday.
> Al got cooler going at 7 tonight. Let's not talk about it. It's on. Thank you for support. I was so mad and scared and didn't dare upset him as he was going back and forth on roof. Slept four hours this afternoon from exhaustion.


I'm glad it's fixed without Al getting hurt. I'm sure the worry and heat caused your exhaustion. Be good to yourself..you do so much.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


They're lovely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


So glad you stopped in to say hello.
I know you're excited about your trip. I sure would be if I were having a trip to Great Britain.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 2.7c/37f at 06:42. There was a light frost overnight which makes for lovely photos of the pond; if you get pull yourself away from the races. Which I did for a brief moment.
> 
> Today's coffee and a misty morning view.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those that are in need. Sunny HUGS for everyone.
> Have a fantastic Sunday!!!


Good morning, Caren. Love your little Tardis nestled in the flowers !
Great misty view.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> The surgery did help but when the weather is changing or I've done too much the pain is horrible. Yesterday we were in a weird weather change yet again and felt horrible. This morning is considerably cooler and rainy but pain is now gone; sorry to have complained. I was just so tired and fed up with it. At least it doesn't hurt daily anymore.


A constant pain is very tiring and impossible to ignore. So glad you're feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Someone had mentioned that it might take a while for a deep bruise to show on the skin surface. She was so right. I now have a lovely bruise on my hip as a reminder not to get careless again!!
Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have three brothers who have RV's and all three tend to get wanderlust - one drives to warm climate and sets up like home with patio, flowers, etc. for the winter---have to really like your neighbors for that, I believe. Another one, just gets in and drives whenever the mood strikes or the heat in FL gets too much---he tends to wander around to the wonderful golf courses as much as he can. And, the other one takes his to visit other family. I don't think it would be for me--but one of my past times with Mom on hot Iowa summer days was to sit on the front porch and watch the traffic go by on the major highway (#169) in front of our house, listen to the Cubs baseball games, shell peas/cut strawberries/snap beans/shuck corn, and listen to Mom imagine being footloose and fancy free to be able to take a camper anywhere in the USA. She never did do the camper thing, but did get to see a lot of the States visiting all of us.



tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. I am so far behind with being on the road I will never catch up! I should be home by Thursday, I think, then maybe I can keep up again.
> 
> Some of those recipes sound really good, Sam.
> 
> We have been at a national RV rally this week. Wow! Have I learned a lot at the seminars! I may start a blog of our travels. It was one of the subjects discussed. If I do, I will probably keep most of it private, just for the kids. At least for now. As we still have the house, and M a job, I don't post much about being gone, except for certain places. Absolutely not posted on face book. Here I feel safe. And the wonderful RV people you meet! Old friends, new friends, new places to dream about traveling to......
> 
> Amber just sent me a text with pictures of Arriana. Oh my, has she grown! I guess I better hurry up and finish her sweater and bonnet. M says the sweater isn't big enough. I hope it is! Actually, unless I have enough yarn left from the bonnet, the sweater is finished except for sewing up the sleeves. If I have enough yarn left from the bonnet, I will add some length to the bottom of the sweater. She is rather long waisted. Getting to snuggle her is the only thing I am excited about going home for. Every time we go somewhere in the RV, it gets harder for me to go home again.
> 
> Oh well, enough of that!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great. Prayers, hugs, and best wishes, as the case may be.
> 
> Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm glad the outcome is a good one, but not good for him to be up there. Hope there are no other lingering effects besides exhaustion---of course!! We can all sigh from relief that both of you are keeping cool (how long did it take to cool down from the 102F degrees?) and that you can let this be behind you....in the meantime, be checking around at Sr.Center, etc. for someone to call the next time something happens.



sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, happy birthday.
> Al got cooler going at 7 tonight. Let's not talk about it. It's on. Thank you for support. I was so mad and scared and didn't dare upset him as he was going back and forth on roof. Slept four hours this afternoon from exhaustion.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great job and they'll go with the slouchy beret perfectly. What's next on your list?



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is good news...these weather patterns have been playing havoc on everything including the sinuses...hope it was a short lived migraine and that it goes away quickly.



darowil said:


> Well I've managed to catch up. But Have a migraine so not very with it- but first one for about 3 1/2 months so can't complain.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Londy --- we're sure looking forward to it!!! We know quite a bit about Purple to help make her trip as fabulous as possible (like a meal in a good old fashioned American style diner) --- we want to hear more about you and what things you'd like to experience.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the mitts - love the Tardis coffee with the planter -- it's Iced coffee/mocha for me this am. Cold has settled into sinus and ears - now I know it's weather related--low barometric pressure--so I've added antihistimines to the medicine routine with the Fever Few..oh how I wish they made me sleepy rather than hyper--no sleep for me today.

My list of things to do is getting longer rather than shorter so better get my butt in gear to finally accomplish some things this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

FrannyGrace said:


> Good timing for the Mushroom Soup Recipe! I just decided I needed to use up the mushrooms in the fridge and that a mushroom soup sounded good and there it is! Thank You!


You and Sam are making me hungry for mushroom soup. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the mitts - love the Tardis coffee with the planter -- it's Iced coffee/mocha for me this am. Cold has settled into sinus and ears - now I know it's weather related--low barometric pressure--so I've added antihistimines to the medicine routine with the Fever Few..oh how I wish they made me sleepy rather than hyper--no sleep for me today.
> 
> My list of things to do is getting longer rather than shorter so better get my butt in gear to finally accomplish some things this week.


So sorry you still are feeling miserable. Hope the things you are taking help you. Would be nice if you didn't have such a long list of things to accomplish. Feel better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking lovely Caren! Do I take it that the flowers and the Tardis are your image, or has it come from someone else?


Thank you  The flowers and Tardis are indeed mine. One of my favorite coffee mugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love your little Tardis nestled in the flowers !
> Great misty view.
> Junek


Good morning June, feels like afternoon I've been up so long. Race day Thank you, the mist not eh pond was nearly gone by the time I finally went out to get the photos/videos.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the mitts - love the Tardis coffee with the planter -- it's Iced coffee/mocha for me this am. Cold has settled into sinus and ears - now I know it's weather related--low barometric pressure--so I've added antihistimines to the medicine routine with the Fever Few..oh how I wish they made me sleepy rather than hyper--no sleep for me today.
> 
> My list of things to do is getting longer rather than shorter so better get my butt in gear to finally accomplish some things this week.


Oh my I understand the sinus, ouch if let go too long. Iced coffee here too, black or with cinnamon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

London Girl...So looking forward to meeting you too. :thumbup: 

Darowil...Change of weather gets me too. I've been taking the medication for quite a few days now. Hope you feel better soon and not like you've been hit by a truck when it is over.

Kaye...Love the blog and great job on the hat and mitts. :thumbup: Exciting to read all about your accomplishments all in one place and I really like the name.

Sassafras...Wonderful that the cooler is working. That sort of heat is nothing to fool around with and I can imagine how you felt with him up on the roof. He must be quite fit to be able to even do that.

Gwen...You don't ever need to apologize for letting us know how you are. I know many of us understand chronic pain and know that we test our limits and sometimes pay. Just know we care about you.

June...Hope you don't have any lasting effects from this fall. I'm sure you are still in pain.

Tami...So glad your traveling experience is so positive. We have friends that do this. They have a home in Austria on the Swiss border and a home in Arizona and take off from Arizona in their RV to wherever the weather is good. 

Rookie...Your memory of sitting with your mother on the porch and doing cooking prep reminds me of memories from my childhood of all my aunts and us smaller ones doing the same things together. It was so much fun and nobody had to do all the work alone.

Caren...Beautiful photos. I had to look up tardis. Always learning something new. I thought it was a British teapot but couldn't see the spout. The pond shot is so lovely.

GagesMom...Glad you and Gage had a nice time. That is a sore subject with me as I think you have guessed. Hope the keys show up. I'm sure you looked in the car. DH did that not too long ago. Your knitted tops are lovely.

I really need to get off here and get some work done. Gorgeous day outside. Hope I have the energy to get out and enjoy it. DH is doing the graduation today. Doctor's degrees were the other day where he did the hooding and today is for the Undergrads. This will take longer as there are a lot more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I had not noticed that! Hope Joy got her message through!


Yes, I sent her the link to her profile but imagine she had already found it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Boy, have I missed coffee with you. And a lovely cup to come back to, wonderful cat face.


Good to see you back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider...I've missed some. Have you given up your job at Bed Bath & Beyond? Sounded from your post like you were working at the Antique Shop again. May just be my convoluted understanding.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Today I ended up sewing--got the border bands on two quilt tops and pieced another small flannel one. I only had to threaten to throw the sewing machine in the garbage twice...now I have to quilt at least two of them by Christmas. I got the frame put together and need backing fabric for the bigger one; I'm thinking I might try to find a good quality cotton sheet to use.
> 
> Lastly I put the crochet border on the Charlotte square and got the ends woven in on another project, so I guess I'll call it a productive enough day. Tired now, though!
> 
> I am a bit jealous of all you gardeners--oh, to have a place I could grow things. Someday!
> 
> Hope all are well or mending. Hugs & blessings.


Sorlenna, could you do growing in containers? You could use rich soil and even shade them if needed or bring them in on too hot days. Yay on the afghan squares being done and on your quilting. Glad the sewing machine survived. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Beautiful photos. I had to look up tardis. Always learning something new. I thought it was a British teapot but couldn't see the spout. The pond shot is so lovely.
> 
> Thank you. I wish I had the tea pot, it is a coffee mug with a lid. Perfect for outdoors in the summer, no bugs sharing my drink. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren...Beautiful photos. I had to look up tardis. Always learning something new. I thought it was a British teapot but couldn't see the spout. The pond shot is so lovely.
> 
> Thank you. I wish I had the tea pot, it is a coffee mug with a lid. Perfect for outdoors in the summer, no bugs sharing my drink. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Great coffee mug!!!!
> 
> Did any of you see the dishcloth afghan? If you missed it, here is a link if you are interested?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259968-1.html
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the cartoon - and wonder how in the heck people learn how to make coffee look so fancy. Was that Chrissy's prom dress hanging behind the photo of the grands on Mother's Day? Hope to see a photo of her in it -- I'm having one of those kinds of days as the cartoon although I will get dressed and then knit socks and shawls...I've gotten brave enough to design my first pair of socks - so far like how they look, but will see how they fit the foot being made for before I post pictures....I swear I'm really going to try toe up and two at a time both top down and toe up, but I'm having so much fun with the one at a time small circular method, that it's hard to move on.


A friend in London says his son learned to make designs like that at one of the coffee shops he worked at. Some of them have a lot of detail. Yes that is Chrissy's prom dress in the back ground. Chris and Chrissy made a lovely couple once again. 
I have been having a lazy week not getting a lot of knitting done but did get my guernsey cast on and started.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Great coffee mug!!!!
> 
> Did any of you see the dishcloth afghan? If you missed it, here is a link if you are interested?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259968-1.html


Thank you :-D :-D

That afghan looks really nice. Something to think about making. Like my list isn't long enough now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D :-D
> 
> That afghan looks really nice. Something to think about making. Like my list isn't long enough now.


Yeah, me too. So long I'm boggled.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Spider...I've missed some. Have you given up your job at Bed Bath & Beyond? Sounded from your post like you were working at the Antique Shop again. May just be my convoluted understanding.


No, last summer worked in the town where are lake home is in an Antique shop I used to work in when I lived at the lake full time. Last summer moving back to the lake full time again they called me and I worked for them from June through Oct. Then in November I took a Home Dec job 90 miles away.
It is a huge store with all kinds of furniture and fabrics for the home. Then we got an apt.there with two bedrooms and two baths once DH found his job. But we are keeping the lake home. So then the antique friend of mine called and they wanted me Wed through Sat and told her I work Mon through Wed , so only could do Thursday, Friday and Sat for her. This year the antique store looks wonderful, flowers and ferns all over and all new items with just a few from last year. They also are adding photography art their daughter in law is doing it is wonderful. So I have frantically trying to get the lake home in order, since everything from the other house was just all put into it when we moved back. What a mess. And with mom having a stroke, I just feel like I can never catch up. Enough of me. Hope this explains a little of what I have been doing.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, feels like afternoon I've been up so long. Race day Thank you, the mist not eh pond was nearly gone by the time I finally went out to get the photos/videos.


I didn't realize the Tardis was a coffee mug. Very cute...I wonder why it's your favorite. LOL!!
Sounds like you might need a nap later but I know with all the teens home, it's probably wishful thinking. Is the pool all ready to use? Perhaps you could just float in that and nap! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> You are so right and here is my haul. Well a little of it. I put some stuff away already. In the fridge: asparagus, Jerusalem artichokes, sweet potato, and red onion. Ooops forgot the kale and dandelion greens that are in the fridge too.
> 
> Caren, this morning I used some of the coconut cream with vanilla and cinnamon with strawberries, blackberries and blueberries. Mmmmmm great!!!


Your garden is going to be lovely. I still have to finish getting my plants into pots. Didn't feel well yesterday so took it easy, am hoping to get some of them planted today. I have not seen Jerusalem artichokes any where. I bought more asparagus roots, I wasn't to expand my small patch of asparagus. Dandelions I have plenty of in the yard. 
Glad you tried the coconut cream :thumbup: I like it much better than regular whipped cream.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yeah, me too. So long I'm boggled.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: I have removed quite a few things from the list, so it isn't too bad. hahaha :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

10:30am and I am back.  

Slept in this morning til 10. was nice change from being up at 7.

Got to go back and catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> No, last summer worked in the town where are lake home is in an Antique shop I used to work in when I lived at the lake full time. Last summer moving back to the lake full time again they called me and I worked for them from June through Oct. Then in November I took a Home Dec job 90 miles away.
> It is a huge store with all kinds of furniture and fabrics for the home. Then we got an apt.there with two bedrooms and two baths once DH found his job. But we are keeping the lake home. So then the antique friend of mine called and they wanted me Wed through Sat and told her I work Mon through Wed , so only could do Thursday, Friday and Sat for her. This year the antique store looks wonderful, flowers and ferns all over and all new items with just a few from last year. They also are adding photography art their daughter in law is doing it is wonderful. So I have frantically trying to get the lake home in order, since everything from the other house was just all put into it when we moved back. What a mess. And with mom having a stroke, I just feel like I can never catch up. Enough of me. Hope this explains a little of what I have been doing.


I remember the moves, but not sure about the jobs. Wow, so you will be working at both places. And of course with your mom having the stroke it is no wonder you are feeling anxiety. Big Hugs Just take it all one step at a time and I'm glad you will be seeing someone to help you sort things out.


----------



## jknappva

I don't think it would be for me--but one of my past times with Mom on hot Iowa summer days was to sit on the front porch and watch the traffic go by on the major highway (#169) in front of our house, listen to the Cubs baseball games, shell peas/cut strawberries/snap beans/shuck corn

Sounds much like my growing up years except we always shelled beans and peas and snapped green beans on the screened back porch and used the front porch and swing for relaxing and, like you, watching the world go by! Guess we did the produce on the back porch because that door opened into the kitchen. Plus the front porch got the morning sun and the back was cooler. No going back into air conditioning when you got hot. You sat on the porch and put that funeral home fan to good use !!LOL!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I didn't realize the Tardis was a coffee mug. Very cute...I wonder why it's your favorite. LOL!!
> Sounds like you might need a nap later but I know with all the teens home, it's probably wishful thinking. Is the pool all ready to use? Perhaps you could just float in that and nap! LOL!!
> Junek


I also have a Tardis travel mug, I'll have to post i one of these days. I have no idea why it's my favorite mug :roll: 
I could definitely use a nap, not likely to happen, the teens are pretty good if I tell them I'm tired. Yes the pool is open, waiting for it to warm back up before turning on the solar heater. Will be nice when I can get in it. Floating in the pool to nap is not a good idea for me, I would burn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I really do take a long time to say good-bye don't I. Just looking at the news online and see that where I live was flooded and some businesses had up to 5 1/2 feet of water in them. Wow, I sure have been out of things with staying at home. I knew there were flood warnings but they had cancelled them for here. Guess that doesn't keep basements from flooding though.


----------



## Sorlenna

Melody, sorry the birthday took a turn and hope you got an apology.

Joy, glad your cooler is up but sorry you had such anxiety! Our significant others can really create it.

Kaye, great mitts! Thanks for sharing. What are you designing next? 

I've a couple more pages to go --on my phone so a little slow this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I really do take a long time to say good-bye don't I. Just looking at the news online and see that where I live was flooded and some businesses had up to 5 1/2 feet of water in them. Wow, I sure have been out of things with staying at home. I knew there were flood warnings but they had cancelled them for here. Guess that doesn't keep basements from flooding though.


OH my goodness that is just awful. I can imagine the damage it has caused. I still have areas flooded that are usually dry by this time of year. It is kind of nice except fort he mosquitos that it has created. Wasn't such a problem when I had the chickens and ducks.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I really do take a long time to say good-bye don't I. Just looking at the news online and see that where I live was flooded and some businesses had up to 5 1/2 feet of water in them. Wow, I sure have been out of things with staying at home. I knew there were flood warnings but they had cancelled them for here. Guess that doesn't keep basements from flooding though.


I guess you didn't get any flooding since you found out about it on tv. The weather continues to be horrible...flooding in the northeast and Florida, horrible fires in CA, snow in CO..not to mention winds and tornadoes in the Midwest. I feel as if here we have our own little Fortress of Solitude!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

all caught up now. They are house keys that I lost, I don't drive


----------



## NanaCaren

Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> The surgery did help but when the weather is changing or I've done too much the pain is horrible. Yesterday we were in a weird weather change yet again and felt horrible. This morning is considerably cooler and rainy but pain is now gone; sorry to have complained. I was just so tired and fed up with it. At least it doesn't hurt daily anymore.


Gwen, you know the rules-complaining is allowed here- that is how the prayer warriors get motivated! 
When you hurt that bad, you need somewhere to land, softly! It is the very least we can do for you, to listen.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Someone had mentioned that it might take a while for a deep bruise to show on the skin surface. She was so right. I now have a lovely bruise on my hip as a reminder not to get careless again!!
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
> Junek


Might have been me- I am sure I commented such!

Hope you are improving, day by day!


----------



## gagesmom

Caren- a handsome couple in deed :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


Very nice you have done fantastic job, definitely on the to make list.


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> Caren- a handsome couple in deed :thumbup:


off for now to knit.
see you later on


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren...Beautiful photos. I had to look up tardis. Always learning something new. I thought it was a British teapot but couldn't see the spout. The pond shot is so lovely.
> 
> Thank you. I wish I had the tea pot, it is a coffee mug with a lid. Perfect for outdoors in the summer, no bugs sharing my drink. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about Amazon etc in the USA but lots of pots for 1 here in the UK all colours... think i would fill cup with coffee the fill pot with refill lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, could you do growing in containers? You could use rich soil and even shade them if needed or bring them in on too hot days. Yay on the afghan squares being done and on your quilting. Glad the sewing machine survived. LOL


I've tried and it just doesn't work too well (I generally don't use a/c and there's not enough room to bring things in if I need to). I do have some green onions growing but in a month or so it will be too hot for them, too.

I still would like a new machine but will have to save up for a while and do some more research.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


beautiful Lassie.... very handsome couple :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  The flowers and Tardis are indeed mine. One of my favorite coffee mugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The coffee is fabulous!!! And the cartoon, is perfect.
> 
> It would be a very good thing if Chrissys prom dress stayed on. :shock:
> 
> Hope you had fun in the dirt.
> Hugs


 The cartoon is me again today. Except I'm hoping to sneak out for a bit to plant a few more plants. Might even do some mowing if Michael doesn't hurry up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I sent her the link to her profile but imagine she had already found it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Don't know about Amazon etc in the USA but lots of pots for 1 here in the UK all colours... think i would fill cup with coffee the fill pot with refill lol


LOVE those pots!!!!! I have one of those pots, mum has several of them. They are perfect for when there is only one or two cups needed. Will try to find mine a post it one day.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


She looks stunning (and so does he)! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A friend in London says his son learned to make designs like that at one of the coffee shops he worked at. Some of them have a lot of detail. Yes that is Chrissy's prom dress in the back ground. Chris and Chrissy made a lovely couple once again.
> I have been having a lazy week not getting a lot of knitting done but did get my guernsey cast on and started.


I am glad you are under way with that! people have even posted their cast on results!


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren- a handsome couple in deed :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna

June, I hope that although you're "more colorful," the pain is lessening. I'm sure you won't forget, either. Keep mending well!

We have to go to the grocery today and I'm not sure what else. There's a new market down at the rail yard as part of the "downtown renovation" that features growers and artisans, and DD mentioned she and a friend may check it out today. Not sure if he wants to go or not, but I know DS was also talking about it when they were here for Mother's Day. It does sound interesting.

Off to get something done...hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> No, last summer worked in the town where are lake home is in an Antique shop I used to work in when I lived at the lake full time. Last summer moving back to the lake full time again they called me and I worked for them from June through Oct. Then in November I took a Home Dec job 90 miles away.
> It is a huge store with all kinds of furniture and fabrics for the home. Then we got an apt.there with two bedrooms and two baths once DH found his job. But we are keeping the lake home. So then the antique friend of mine called and they wanted me Wed through Sat and told her I work Mon through Wed , so only could do Thursday, Friday and Sat for her. This year the antique store looks wonderful, flowers and ferns all over and all new items with just a few from last year. They also are adding photography art their daughter in law is doing it is wonderful. So I have frantically trying to get the lake home in order, since everything from the other house was just all put into it when we moved back. What a mess. And with mom having a stroke, I just feel like I can never catch up. Enough of me. Hope this explains a little of what I have been doing.


Don't add concern about keeping up to all the rest you are carrying!, a six day week is pretty exhausting and then you mention your Mom has had a stroke- wow are you ever a survivor! Do try to fit in some 'me' time into all you are doing!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! You really had a productive day. We will be waiting for photos of the finished quilts. The first few quilts I made I backed with cotton but recently I have been using minky, it makes such cozy quilts & they don't slide off the bed so easy either.



Sorlenna said:


> Today I ended up sewing--got the border bands on two quilt tops and pieced another small flannel one. I only had to threaten to throw the sewing machine in the garbage twice...now I have to quilt at least two of them by Christmas. I got the frame put together and need backing fabric for the bigger one; I'm thinking I might try to find a good quality cotton sheet to use.
> 
> Lastly I put the crochet border on the Charlotte square and got the ends woven in on another project, so I guess I'll call it a productive enough day. Tired now, though!
> 
> I am a bit jealous of all you gardeners--oh, to have a place I could grow things. Someday!
> 
> Hope all are well or mending. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Your garden is going to be lovely. I still have to finish getting my plants into pots. Didn't feel well yesterday so took it easy, am hoping to get some of them planted today. I have not seen Jerusalem artichokes any where. I bought more asparagus roots, I wasn't to expand my small patch of asparagus. Dandelions I have plenty of in the yard.
> Glad you tried the coconut cream :thumbup: I like it much better than regular whipped cream.


I had to get the garden centre to grow them specially for me- if I could have found the artichokes I could have grown some, but they just never are in the vegie shops. I will start harvesting mine soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> beautiful Lassie.... very handsome couple :thumbup:


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


They certainly are a handsome couple- Chrissy especially so!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> She looks stunning (and so does he)! :thumbup:


Thank you. I will pass on all the complements. She had Elishia go with her dress shopping. This was the first dress she tried on, we had her try several more but this one was perfect. The only adjusting I had to do was move the snaps in a bit.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You really had a productive day. We will be waiting for photos of the finished quilts. The first few quilts I made I backed with cotton but recently I have been using minky, it makes such cozy quilts & they don't slide off the bed so easy either.


Hmm. I may have to look into that--have never used it yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you are under way with that! people have even posted their cast on results!


I have a couple inches on the welt done. Works right along once you get the cast on finished. Exciting races today helped too.  I used the channel Island cast on.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to get the garden centre to grow them specially for me- if I could have found the artichokes I could have grown some, but they just never are in the vegie shops. I will start harvesting mine soon.


I haven't see them int he garden shops here. A friend of mine has some in one of her fields she said I could harvest a few. Then I will have them every year. I have a few other herbs I need to replace Kiwi likes to dig them up and eat them. :shock: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> They certainly are a handsome couple- Chrissy especially so!


Thank you very much!! She has been asked if she would like to model or the store we bought the dress at. She is thinking about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> OH my goodness that is just awful. I can imagine the damage it has caused. I still have areas flooded that are usually dry by this time of year. It is kind of nice except fort he mosquitos that it has created. Wasn't such a problem when I had the chickens and ducks.


One lady running an Irish Pub said she has about $12,000 worth of loss with losing business. It was a nice story though as even customers were down there in the basement helping her. Nice when people pull together like that.

I didn't know chickens and ducks helped with mosquitoes. Wow, maybe I should get some chickens.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've tried and it just doesn't work too well (I generally don't use a/c and there's not enough room to bring things in if I need to). I do have some green onions growing but in a month or so it will be too hot for them, too.
> 
> I still would like a new machine but will have to save up for a while and do some more research.


That's a shame but I do understand. It is tricky enough when the temperatures are right.

Can't wait to see the quilts. I'm looking for Caren's photo of Chrissy in her dress right now, so off I go. Not even supposed to be on here. Tee Hee


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Could be a movie actress or model. Such a cute couple. Nothing to worry about with her hair. I'm sure other girls wished they could have had her do theirs. So lovely. If she's the vegetarian, she is a great example.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have a couple inches on the welt done. Works right along once you get the cast on finished. Exciting races today helped too.  I used the channel Island cast on.


and 1 x 1 rib?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't see them int he garden shops here. A friend of mine has some in one of her fields she said I could harvest a few. Then I will have them every year. I have a few other herbs I need to replace Kiwi likes to dig them up and eat them. :shock: :roll:


No, they had to get the seed in specially for me- I had never seen the in the nurseries.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much!! She has been asked if she would like to model or the store we bought the dress at. She is thinking about it.


That is rather a compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> One lady running an Irish Pub said she has about $12,000 worth of loss with losing business. It was a nice story though as even customers were down there in the basement helping her. Nice when people pull together like that.
> 
> I didn't know chickens and ducks helped with mosquitoes. Wow, maybe I should get some chickens.


Just don't get a Beagle dog as well!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> One lady running an Irish Pub said she has about $12,000 worth of loss with losing business. It was a nice story though as even customers were down there in the basement helping her. Nice when people pull together like that.
> 
> I didn't know chickens and ducks helped with mosquitoes. Wow, maybe I should get some chickens.


That is a terrible amount of loss. It is nice that she had help from her customers, shows it was a good place to go.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Yes, a very handsome couple. Chrissy looks gorgeous.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Could be a movie actress or model. Such a cute couple. Nothing to worry about with her hair. I'm sure other girls wished they could have had her do theirs. So lovely. If she's the vegetarian, she is a great example.


Yes she could be very easily. Most years she has a bunch of girls hair that she does. This year as far as know she only did her own. She has been a vegetarian for three years and vegan for just a little over six months. She never really ate very much meat and with her dairy allergy it is even easier for her to be vegan. I started cooking things without eggs and dairy so she could learn.She did a lot of research into it and has really done a good jog of keeping healthy.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Yes, a very handsome couple. Chrissy looks gorgeous.


Thank you very much, they will most likely blush from all the complements.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> and 1 x 1 rib?


I did a 2x2 rib,not sure I like it but it is too much to take out to start over. When I make the next one it will be 1x1 rib seems that is what I prefer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No, they had to get the seed in specially for me- I had never seen the in the nurseries.


Sadly, if this is about the Jerusalem artichokes, mine were cut and in a bag for eating. Don't know I could plant from what is left. Hmmmm, perhaps I should save one out and see if I could get a root going on it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just don't get a Beagle dog as well!


I have the feeling there is a story here, perhaps having to do with why there are no chickens or ducks any more.


----------



## Sorlenna

I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


What a lot of work. Very lovely Sorlenna and wonderful gifts for sure. I love the feel of a quilt.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> What a lot of work. Very lovely Sorlenna and wonderful gifts for sure. I love the feel of a quilt.


Thank you! There for a while (before I learned to knit), I was collecting books on quilt squares and did a lot of them (still have quite a few tops that need quilting).


----------



## London Girl

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome! Hopefully, those of us who are meeting up in Goulburn, or Canberra, will be able to meet you on Skype, too.


Oh that would be wonderful, a truly world-wide get together!!!


----------



## London Girl

Gweniepooh said:


> How wonderful to hear from you London Girl. So excited about meeting you and PurpleFi in October.


Likewise Gwen!!! I think both PurpleFi and I are beyond excited! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

jknappva said:


> So glad you stopped in to say hello.
> I know you're excited about your trip. I sure would be if I were having a trip to Great Britain.
> Junek


From one June to another! We'll be at the airport waiting for you when you _do_ come!!! June M


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Londy --- we're sure looking forward to it!!! We know quite a bit about Purple to help make her trip as fabulous as possible (like a meal in a good old fashioned American style diner) --- we want to hear more about you and what things you'd like to experience.


That was actually my request!!! I am very interested in other people's everyday activities (Does that make me sound just plain nosy??!) I read dear Sam's recipes on here, they sound wonderful but I have never heard of most of the ingredients so also interested in basic American cooking. Like PurpleFi, I sew as well as knit and would love to see some of the work produced in that field. Most of all, I will enjoy just sitting and chatting with you all (it's what I do best!  ) xxx


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I have the feeling there is a story here, perhaps having to do with why there are no chickens or ducks any more.


the first beagle I got ate my peacock and then ate a bunch of my chickens. The Luna finished off the ones that were left. A bird dog when you have birds is not really a good idea. They don't mix. :-(


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


Love your quilts, they are beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

London Girl said:


> Likewise Gwen!!! I think both PurpleFi and I are beyond excited! :thumbup:


I get beyond excited every time I am headed to London. My favorite holiday destination. I will be headed back over again at some point this year, a friend has asked me if I'd like to go with her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad they had a great time at prom.



NanaCaren said:


> A friend in London says his son learned to make designs like that at one of the coffee shops he worked at. Some of them have a lot of detail. Yes that is Chrissy's prom dress in the back ground. Chris and Chrissy made a lovely couple once again.
> I have been having a lazy week not getting a lot of knitting done but did get my guernsey cast on and started.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I did a 2x2 rib,not sure I like it but it is too much to take out to start over. When I make the next one it will be 1x1 rib seems that is what I prefer.


And definitely works better with the Channel Islands cast on!


----------



## Bonnie7591

For many years I received my birthday present in November as we usually went to the city shopping after harvest. I had the nerve to be born in seeding time so not time to acknowledge it then. This week a friend gave me a little flower for my birthday a couple of days after & my husband said, Oh, it was your birthday on Wed. Wasn't it. I forgot his once when our youngest was in PICU at 3months old with whooping cough & now if he forgets he says well you did too.I don't know how I could have forgotten at a time like that!



darowil said:


> Not birthday you want to remember clearly.
> After we had been married about 4 years we moved interstate for 12 months. In those days it was cheapest to ring in the evening so heard nothing from my family. Had friends coming round for a shared birthday meal so I was busy all day preparing for that and looking after 2 girls under 3 while their father locked himself away to study. Guests arrived that evening, Sue said Happy Birthday and I said Thank you Sue you are the first person to say that to me today. She looked at me, looked at David and told him off. Afterwards he said 'is that why you've angry all day?'. He had given me my present a few days early and so that was all that mattered. But he has learnt and now always remembers and acknowledges it and our anniversary.
> Hopefully Greg will also learn from today.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sadly, if this is about the Jerusalem artichokes, mine were cut and in a bag for eating. Don't know I could plant from what is left. Hmmmm, perhaps I should save one out and see if I could get a root going on it.


It is more of a sprouting knob that you need to look for!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I have the feeling there is a story here, perhaps having to do with why there are no chickens or ducks any more.


Caren's Luna did a lot of killing as a headstrong puppy I think she took out a whole lot of Turkeys too- but Caren can correct me on that.

Edit- I see Caren has already answered!


----------



## RookieRetiree

No air conditioning at that house -- it was a very old farm house with a very large attic - 4 bedrooms upstairs and a bedroom, living room, dining room, kitchen, utility room and bathroom (the only one in the house) downstairs. a cemented basement -- good mostly for storage and the utility room/mudroom/porch was put on as an entry way rather than come right into the kitchen. Most of my memories are in that house - it's where we lived after dad died so from age 11 to age 18 was in that place.



jknappva said:


> I don't think it would be for me--but one of my past times with Mom on hot Iowa summer days was to sit on the front porch and watch the traffic go by on the major highway (#169) in front of our house, listen to the Cubs baseball games, shell peas/cut strawberries/snap beans/shuck corn
> 
> Sounds much like my growing up years except we always shelled beans and peas and snapped green beans on the screened back porch and used the front porch and swing for relaxing and, like you, watching the world go by! Guess we did the produce on the back porch because that door opened into the kitchen. Plus the front porch got the morning sun and the back was cooler. No going back into air conditioning when you got hot. You sat on the porch and put that funeral home fan to good use !!LOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2

London Girl said:


> Oh that would be wonderful, a truly world-wide get together!!!


That has rather been what we are aiming at. Especially for those of us for whom travel costs would be around $2,000 just to get one way- and that would be only to LA in my case- one then has to get nearly the other side of the States to reach Defiance!
The Powers that Be, stipulate that I can have only $1,039 in savings- that is barely enough to replace the computer, when that becomes necessary!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And definitely works better with the Channel Islands cast on!


Yes it does I am not happy with the look of the 2x2 rib at all. I do like the cast on, will use it again on other things.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very beautiful -- that's the color of what my sister's bridesmaid dresses were and I've always loved it---they called it melon back then (over 55 years ago). I just purchased some nail polish from Jamberry (DD is having a FB online party) called blush that would have been perfect with that dress.

Why is it that the girls look all grown up as early as 8th grade and most boys haven't caught up yet even in H.S.?

I'm glad you like him and that they are a good couple.



NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Caren's Luna did a lot of killing as a headstrong puppy I think she took out a whole lot of Turkeys too- but Caren can correct me on that.
> 
> Edit- I see Caren has already answered!


I had forgotten about the turkeys.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have a small collection of some of those pot/cup/saucer combinations. Love that poppy one which is my favorite flower. I need to get them out and use them again....real tea party anyone?



agnescr said:


> Don't know about Amazon etc in the USA but lots of pots for 1 here in the UK all colours... think i would fill cup with coffee the fill pot with refill lol


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Very beautiful -- that's the color of what my sister's bridesmaid dresses were and I've always loved it---they called it melon back then (over 55 years ago). I just purchased some nail polish from Jamberry (DD is having a FB online party) called blush that would have been perfect with that dress.
> 
> Why is it that the girls look all grown up as early as 8th grade and most boys haven't caught up yet even in H.S.?
> 
> I'm glad you like him and that they are a good couple.


Love the colour it is all the rage this year, at least here it is. They are calling it "soft mango" now. She is definitely my daughter. 

The two of them were friends before they were dating, he had been to the house a could times.


----------



## London Girl

Lurker 2 said:


> That has rather been what we are aiming at. Especially for those of us for whom travel costs would be around $2,000 just to get one way- and that would be only to LA in my case- one then has to get nearly the other side of the States to reach Defiance!
> The Powers that Be, stipulate that I can have only $1,039 in savings- that is barely enough to replace the computer, when that becomes necessary!


Whatever you do, don't be without a computer, it is your window on the world - and us!!! My son lives in Wellington so I know just how far that trip would be. Thank heavens for technology!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, what is a funeral home fan? Something special?



jknappva said:


> I don't think it would be for me--but one of my past times with Mom on hot Iowa summer days was to sit on the front porch and watch the traffic go by on the major highway (#169) in front of our house, listen to the Cubs baseball games, shell peas/cut strawberries/snap beans/shuck corn
> 
> Sounds much like my growing up years except we always shelled beans and peas and snapped green beans on the screened back porch and used the front porch and swing for relaxing and, like you, watching the world go by! Guess we did the produce on the back porch because that door opened into the kitchen. Plus the front porch got the morning sun and the back was cooler. No going back into air conditioning when you got hot. You sat on the porch and put that funeral home fan to good use !!LOL!!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> all caught up now. They are house keys that I lost, I don't drive


Still a bummer! When I moved into this apartment and the one upstairs in the same building, I had about 1/2 dozen duplicate keys made. I can get them made at Wal-Mart and most hardware stores for about a dollar each. Management would charge me $5.00 for one. Besides my having a couple, my children and my sister have one so I don't have to worry about a lost key.
I sure hope yours turns up soon.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well, we're looking forward to it and I've been researching where diners are along the way from Indianapolis to Sam's in Defiance. DH and I are headed for the Indy 500 in Indianapolis this next weekend and will be doing some first hand exploring and testing. I hope everyone coming to the KAP brings along some of their projects -- I was so keen on seeing Aran's arans and all the lovely things that were made for Baby Bentley...some very beautiful items!



London Girl said:


> That was actually my request!!! I am very interested in other people's everyday activities (Does that make me sound just plain nosy??!) I read dear Sam's recipes on here, they sound wonderful but I have never heard of most of the ingredients so also interested in basic American cooking. Like PurpleFi, I sew as well as knit and would love to see some of the work produced in that field. Most of all, I will enjoy just sitting and chatting with you all (it's what I do best!  ) xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is such great news --- don't know when I'll make it back there, but hope to someday.



NanaCaren said:


> I get beyond excited every time I am headed to London. My favorite holiday destination. I will be headed back over again at some point this year, a friend has asked me if I'd like to go with her.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


What a nice looking couple. Christy is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing. And her hair does look gorgeous!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Guys and remembering dates are just not good combinations....but DH can't get off the hook, my birthday is the day before his!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> For many years I received my birthday present in November as we usually went to the city shopping after harvest. I had the nerve to be born in seeding time so not time to acknowledge it then. This week a friend gave me a little flower for my birthday a couple of days after & my husband said, Oh, it was your birthday on Wed. Wasn't it. I forgot his once when our youngest was in PICU at 3months old with whooping cough & now if he forgets he says well you did too.I don't know how I could have forgotten at a time like that!
> 
> :roll: :roll:


----------



## purl2diva

Beautiful prom pictures. I love the color of her dress and her hair is lovely.

It was prom night here yesterday. Six high schools start with proms at their schools and then come to a central place for post prom. They have a band, food, pictures taken, etc. There is food throughout the night and
a breakfast in the morning. This was started when I was in high school to keep the kids in town. It was a lot of fun.

We were driving by the lake yesterday and saw many of the couples posing for pictures. Lots of beautiful and colorful gowns.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Might have been me- I am sure I commented such!
> 
> Hope you are improving, day by day!


Yes, my butt isn't quite as sore! LOL!!
Went out back and rode around our pond but it was really cool out there. In the low 60's with a very brisk wind. Was hoping to see mama duck and her little ones but I guess they're hunkered down in a sheltered spot.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow, your prices are high over there --- the last computer we purchased was about $750 --- and that was 3 years ago.



Lurker 2 said:


> That has rather been what we are aiming at. Especially for those of us for whom travel costs would be around $2,000 just to get one way- and that would be only to LA in my case- one then has to get nearly the other side of the States to reach Defiance!
> The Powers that Be, stipulate that I can have only $1,039 in savings- that is barely enough to replace the computer, when that becomes necessary!


----------



## RookieRetiree

All the mangoes I've ever seen have been yellow/gold on the inside and green on the outside -- how do they get a peachy color named mango? She absolutely could model for the store.



NanaCaren said:


> Love the colour it is all the rage this year, at least here it is. They are calling it "soft mango" now. She is definitely my daughter.
> 
> The two of them were friends before they were dating, he had been to the house a could times.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> June, I hope that although you're "more colorful," the pain is lessening. I'm sure you won't forget, either. Keep mending well!
> 
> We have to go to the grocery today and I'm not sure what else. There's a new market down at the rail yard as part of the "downtown renovation" that features growers and artisans, and DD mentioned she and a friend may check it out today. Not sure if he wants to go or not, but I know DS was also talking about it when they were here for Mother's Day. It does sound interesting.
> 
> Off to get something done...hugs & blessings!


Yes, the colorful hip and the lingering pain are excellent reminders! But it is better.
The new store sounds interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I had forgotten about the turkeys.


It was all devastation you could have done without- hopefully things are on the improve now- Have you any word on the Barn yet?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much!! She has been asked if she would like to model or the store we bought the dress at. She is thinking about it.


What a great compliment! She would make anything she wears look fantastic! She's a lovely girl.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

London Girl said:


> Whatever you do, don't be without a computer, it is your window on the world - and us!!! My son lives in Wellington so I know just how far that trip would be. Thank heavens for technology!!!


It is certainly easier than 16 or more hours at a time cooped up in a narrow plane seat! Small world! I lived in Wellington for a couple of years when my girls were small- relocated to Christchurch when I managed to leave the abuser.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yes, my butt isn't quite as sore! LOL!!
> Went out back and rode around our pond but it was really cool out there. In the low 60's with a very brisk wind. Was hoping to see mama duck and her little ones but I guess they're hunkered down in a sheltered spot.
> Junek


I am so glad to hear that it is less sore! 60's and wind would be a bit much.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


They're beautiful. I've never had the patience for quilting. And now with arthritis in both shoulders, I can't comfortably use my sewing machine. It's not a fancy one but I'm thinking of giving it to a thrift store when they come to pick up all these clothes I'm clearing out!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, your prices are high over there --- the last computer we purchased was about $750 --- and that was 3 years ago.


What is even worse, the talk is prices will be going even higher- they are going to factor in a percentage to cover disposal costs.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> All the mangoes I've ever seen have been yellow/gold on the inside and green on the outside -- how do they get a peachy color named mango? She absolutely could model for the store.


Ah, but a tropically ripened Mango is definitely peachy in colour- ours come almost red!


----------



## jknappva

London Girl said:


> From one June to another! We'll be at the airport waiting for you when you _do_ come!!! June M


That would really be great but, unfortunately my traveling days are in the past. My health has slowed me. I just hope you and PurpleFi have a wonderful time.
Missing her since she's away in Stratford-on-Avon.

P.S. I've met very few June's so it's a great pleasure to meet you!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That is such great news --- don't know when I'll make it back there, but hope to someday.


I will not pass up a chance to go, all my friends know all they have to do is ask and I'd be happy to go with them. Even if our plans of what to do aren't always the same. We are hoping to head out London as well, she has a couple places she wants to go.


----------



## Sorlenna

London Girl said:


> That was actually my request!!! I am very interested in other people's everyday activities (Does that make me sound just plain nosy??!) I read dear Sam's recipes on here, they sound wonderful but I have never heard of most of the ingredients so also interested in basic American cooking. Like PurpleFi, I sew as well as knit and would love to see some of the work produced in that field. Most of all, I will enjoy just sitting and chatting with you all (it's what I do best!  ) xxx


What has always interested me history-wise is the daily living information--I don't give a hoot about a country's economics or politics. I love to know how regular folks lived and went about their day as that is far more intriguing to me. Small scale history, I call it. It is so much more personal.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> What a nice looking couple. Christy is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing. And her hair does look gorgeous!
> Junek


Thank you  I will pass on to Chrissy.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Guys and remembering dates are just not good combinations....but DH can't get off the hook, my birthday is the day before his!!


One of my friends got married on her birthday--so if he forgets, he's in double trouble forgetting the anniversary too! :XD:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> No air conditioning at that house -- it was a very old farm house with a very large attic - 4 bedrooms upstairs and a bedroom, living room, dining room, kitchen, utility room and bathroom (the only one in the house) downstairs. a cemented basement -- good mostly for storage and the utility room/mudroom/porch was put on as an entry way rather than come right into the kitchen. Most of my memories are in that house - it's where we lived after dad died so from age 11 to age 18 was in that place.


Our house was quite small compared to that. But no one had a.c. and you don't miss what you've never had. 
Most of our days were spent outside.. nothing to entertain you inside since the radio was tuned to Mom's soaps! The only place I remember being air conditioned was the movie theater. My father loved movies. Late every Sat. afternoon we'd drive the 12 miles to "town" to go to the movies...40 cents for adults and 25 cents for children and a big box of popcorn for a dime!! Boy, am I dating myself ! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful. I've never had the patience for quilting. And now with arthritis in both shoulders, I can't comfortably use my sewing machine. It's not a fancy one but I'm thinking of giving it to a thrift store when they come to pick up all these clothes I'm clearing out!
> Junek


Thank you--I will need to do some small practice piece, I think, to get back into the groove as it's been quite a while since I did any quilting. I'm sure, too, that though "not a fancy one," someone would be thrilled to find a machine in a thrift store. I actually prefer the more simple ones, as I don't do embroidery or anything elaborate on mine. The less I have to figure out, the better, so I can get to the sewing. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> Beautiful prom pictures. I love the color of her dress and her hair is lovely.
> 
> It was prom night here yesterday. Six high schools start with proms at their schools and then come to a central place for post prom. They have a band, food, pictures taken, etc. There is food throughout the night and
> a breakfast in the morning. This was started when I was in high school to keep the kids in town. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> We were driving by the lake yesterday and saw many of the couples posing for pictures. Lots of beautiful and colorful gowns.


I am not sure how many of the schools had prom last night except for ours. They do pretty much the same thing here. The high school holds a lock in where they have food and stay the night. They do a drawing fro a car the only requirement is you have to be present at the school when they do the drawing.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, what is a funeral home fan? Something special?


Funeral homes would have hand fans made if heavy cardboard attached to a small wooden handle. They had a religious picture on the front and advertising for the funeral home on the back. With a.c. they've gone the way of the dinosaur. I'll see if I can find a picture.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Funeral homes would have hand fans made if heavy cardboard attached to a small wooden handle. They had a religious picture on the front and advertising for the funeral home on the back. With a.c. they've gone the way of the dinosaur. I'll see if I can find a picture.
> Junek


Here you go, Bonnie, a couple of funeral home fans. You can buy almost anything on eBay!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

look at my pretties. :-D 

going to get the other ones on Tuesday. 
little ones of mixed blues, mixed blacks and whites, etc


----------



## patocenizo

I've been busy knitting Christmas ornaments and just posted them on KP in the picture section...they are really fun to make and before we know it, Christmas will be here...The fires seem to be controlled now and the air is so much better than it has been in the last few days, maybe I'll go out for a walk.


----------



## gagesmom

I just checked them out, they are AWESOME!!!!!


patocenizo said:


> I've been busy knitting Christmas ornaments and just posted them on KP in the picture section...they are really fun to make and before we know it, Christmas will be here...The fires seem to be controlled now and the air is so much better than it has been in the last few days, maybe I'll go out for a walk.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh to be in the tropics --- I'll have to check that out when we're in Hawaii -- I know the papaya's are a very different color (more closely to Chrissy's dress) when ripened on the vine.



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but a tropically ripened Mango is definitely peachy in colour- ours come almost red!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ahhh.....know just the place. There is a working farm (some, but not all new technology) on the way from Indianapolis to Defiance -- we'll need to take a little rest stop there.



Sorlenna said:


> What has always interested me history-wise is the daily living information--I don't give a hoot about a country's economics or politics. I love to know how regular folks lived and went about their day as that is far more intriguing to me. Small scale history, I call it. It is so much more personal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> What has always interested me history-wise is the daily living information--I don't give a hoot about a country's economics or politics. I love to know how regular folks lived and went about their day as that is far more intriguing to me. Small scale history, I call it. It is so much more personal.


Me too Sorlenna. I love that our life in music has opened doors to us all over the world. I got to be invited into homes and partake of Holidays with people in other countries and go to retirement parties, birthdays, and Frauenabends (Ladies Evenings.) Have been so blessed with this. I know it is DH's talent that opened those doors but I put him through college and did without so that he could do what he needed to do. Hours and hours of practicing and transcribing and writing and studying. Learning about people and their customs made the sacrifices all worthwhile. That's what is great on here too. People from all over the world share with us their customs and photos of their celebrations and places they go. We are bound together with our knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh to be in the tropics --- I'll have to check that out when we're in Hawaii -- I know the papaya's are a very different color (more closely to Chrissy's dress) when ripened on the vine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Same here----quarter movies and 10 cent popcorn...

My sister was married and living in town and they had a TV and a window A/C so we'd go visit them on Sundays when it was really hot -- remember watching old shows like Beverly Hillbillies, Mr. Ed, Ed Sullivan and Gunsmoke at her house.

We had big barn fans on the porch -- probably same idea as the funeral parlor fans just not as decorative.



jknappva said:


> Our house was quite small compared to that. But no one had a.c. and you don't miss what you've never had.
> Most of our days were spent outside.. nothing to entertain you inside since the radio was tuned to Mom's soaps! The only place I remember being air conditioned was the movie theater. My father loved movies. Late every Sat. afternoon we'd drive the 12 miles to "town" to go to the movies...40 cents for adults and 25 cents for children and a big box of popcorn for a dime!! Boy, am I dating myself ! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw them on e-Bay and on Ruby Lane.com

Funeral homes would have hand fans made if heavy cardboard attached to a small wooden handle. They had a religious picture on the front and advertising for the funeral home on the back. With a.c. they've gone the way of the dinosaur. I'll see if I can find a picture.
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahhh.....know just the place. There is a working farm (some, but not all new technology) on the way from Indianapolis to Defiance -- we'll need to take a little rest stop there.


Love that restaurant that Sam took us to also, Kissners. We were upstairs. It is quite a lovely atmospheric place.


----------



## sassafras123

Spider, you have had a lot on your plate. Hugs. Hope you get some time to just relax and be good to yourself. Healing energy for your Mom.
Daralene, so glad you didn't get flooded. Love the stories of your travels.
Chrissy's gown is lovely. She is a beautiful young woman. Would be fun for her to model.
Busy packing for trip to Loma Linda Mon-Tuesday. Have to clean house as dust everywhere. Happens every year when we turn on swamp cooler.


----------



## AZ Sticks

These are just darling!!! So Spring like - well - my Spring - maybe not your Spring lol!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> look at my pretties. :-D
> 
> going to get the other ones on Tuesday.
> little ones of mixed blues, mixed blacks and whites, etc


Love your buttons, I should start collecting some again.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Love that restaurant that Sam took us to also, Kissners. We were upstairs. It is quite a lovely atmospheric place.


That was a really nice place to eat, looking forward to going back again this year. :thumbup: Kissners was nice as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, you have had a lot on your plate. Hugs. Hope you get some time to just relax and be good to yourself. Healing energy for your Mom.
> Daralene, so glad you didn't get flooded. Love the stories of your travels.
> Chrissy's gown is lovely. She is a beautiful young woman. Would be fun for her to model.
> Busy packing for trip to Loma Linda Mon-Tuesday. Have to clean house as dust everywhere. Happens every year when we turn on swamp cooler.


Than you, I have my fingers crossed she will take the opportunity. If nothing else it will give here a nice opportunity, she loves to dress up. What better way and get paid for it too.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I get beyond excited every time I am headed to London. My favorite holiday destination. I will be headed back over again at some point this year, a friend has asked me if I'd like to go with her.


Let us know when you will be there and some of us can meet up.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great pictures - she is lovely as always!! The dress makes me think of a princess. I laughed when you said you were working on her dress so it would stay on... my Mom always made my prom dresses and one year she was running behind and sewed me in it!!!! Maybe she didn't trust my date!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Let us know when you will be there and some of us can meet up.


I definitely will let you know. I am hoping for November, my favorite time to be there.  But when ever my friend wants to go, I will force myself to go.   :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Great pictures - she is lovely as always!! The dress makes me think of a princess. I laughed when you said you were working on her dress so it would stay on... my Mom always made my prom dresses and one year she was running behind and sewed me in it!!!! Maybe she didn't trust my date!!!!!!!!!


I have made a couple prom dresses and sewed the girls into it as well. It was hard to get them all in the same place to work on them. Chrissy get too elaborate if she thinks one is being made for her. I would have to call in my sisters to help get it finished in time.


----------



## martina

Anyone interested in history may want to look at Elsie's post on the main page under "something to bring tears to your eyes" . Be warned, it does.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I get beyond excited every time I am headed to London. My favorite holiday destination. I will be headed back over again at some point this year, a friend has asked me if I'd like to go with her.


Be sure and let us know when. I see a London KAP in the future!


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I have made a couple prom dresses and sewed the girls into it as well. It was hard to get them all in the same place to work on them. Chrissy get too elaborate if she thinks one is being made for her. I would have to call in my sisters to help get it finished in time.


I made one prom dress for DD#2; she had very definite ideas of what she wanted it to be, and by the time I was done, we were both calling it the BBB (Big Blue B****)! :roll: But she was a vision in it and loved her prom, so it was all worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That was a really nice place to eat, looking forward to going back again this year. :thumbup: Kissners was nice as well.


Yes, I meant Kissners but couldn't think of the name. Went online and added it later.

The Country Club food was also wonderful and lots of fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Be sure and let us know when. I see a London KAP in the future!


I will let you all know. I would love to meet everyone over there. A London KAP would be so much fun, I would be there for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: Most likely have Jamie in tow as long as she isn't working.


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Very beautiful -- that's the color of what my sister's bridesmaid dresses were and I've always loved it---they called it melon back then (over 55 years ago). I just purchased some nail polish from Jamberry (DD is having a FB online party) called blush that would have been perfect with that dress.
> 
> Why is it that the girls look all grown up as early as 8th grade and most boys haven't caught up yet even in H.S.?
> 
> I'm glad you like him and that they are a good couple.


Some of DD's friends are into the Jamberry. She got me some, but I don't know how to put them on and she has not gotten over here to show me. I guess the whole US is into that now. They are supposed to be more durable for a longer time than nail polish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I meant Kissners but couldn't think of the name. Went online and added it later.
> 
> The Country Club food was also wonderful and lots of fun.


That place was awesome. Jamie and I talked about going there even if it wasn't one of the places we were going to eat. I'm sure she'd remember how to get there too. :wink: :wink:


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Here you go, Bonnie, a couple of funeral home fans. You can buy almost anything on eBay!
> Junek


DD was in an outdoor wedding last June and they had their program on a fan. I thought it was cute. They also had tubs of water available. In Texas, June is usually hot! And it was that night!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I made one prom dress for DD#2; she had very definite ideas of what she wanted it to be, and by the time I was done, we were both calling it the BBB (Big Blue B****)! :roll: But she was a vision in it and loved her prom, so it was all worth it.


That sounds like a few dresses made for brides maids. Sequins were still being sewed on at 4am the day of the wedding. They were gorgeous though. very much worth the headaches.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> I have made a couple prom dresses and sewed the girls into it as well. It was hard to get them all in the same place to work on them. Chrissy get too elaborate if she thinks one is being made for her. I would have to call in my sisters to help get it finished in time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I love memories like that - I had friends who's mothers never sewed or did any crafts and friends that don't - what great memories they have missed. I look at pictures of both my son and daughter and recognize the clothes they are wearing or toys they are playing with as something I made them..... the same with so many pictures from my growing up years - my Mom even made my wedding dress.


Sorlenna said:


> I made one prom dress for DD#2; she had very definite ideas of what she wanted it to be, and by the time I was done, we were both calling it the BBB (Big Blue B****)! :roll: But she was a vision in it and loved her prom, so it was all worth it.


----------



## pammie1234

My mom made our prom dresses, too. They were beautiful! When DD and I were cleaning out the garage we opened an old trunk of mine and some were in there. I said that we need to keep them for dress-up for GDs or my great nieces. She commented that she sure wish I had gotten them out when she was little! Oops! What a guilt trip! I also had the bridesmaid dress I wore in DS's wedding about 46 years ago! (Yes, prom dresses are older!)

NanaCaren, Chrissy is beautiful. Her hair is great! They are a very handsome couple!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks, they are fun to make but you need to be patient!!


gagesmom said:


> I just checked them out, they are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> My mom made our prom dresses, too. They were beautiful! When DD and I were cleaning out the garage we opened an old trunk of mine and some were in there. I said that we need to keep them for dress-up for GDs or my great nieces. She commented that she sure wish I had gotten them out when she was little! Oops! What a guilt trip! I also had the bridesmaid dress I wore in DS's wedding about 46 years ago! (Yes, prom dresses are older!)
> 
> NanaCaren, Chrissy is beautiful. Her hair is great! They are a very handsome couple!


I will miss the old dresses the most when the grand daughters are here this summer. My Mum made my first wedding dress for me the night before my wedding. I changed my mind and decided the fitted dress was not my style. She made me a robe style gown with gold on it. Felt more comfortable in it than the other one.

Thank you, I think she is beautiful as well but then I am supposed to. :wink:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Wow! She looks beautiful, what a pretty dress. How old is she, is that for grad?


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Lovely pattern and such a pretty colour, really spring-like.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 2.7c/37f at 06:42. There was a light frost overnight which makes for lovely photos of the pond; if you get pull yourself away from the races. Which I did for a brief moment.
> 
> Today's coffee and a misty morning view.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those that are in need. Sunny HUGS for everyone.
> Have a fantastic Sunday!!!


Morning. well. late afternoon now. Love your tardis, and the mist looks so neat. Have fun with the races.


----------



## iamsam

go here - I think you will be amazed - I was. --- sam --- oh yes - then scroll down to see miley cyrus's newest outfit. who is going to model it at this years kap?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2626880/Welcome-BrisWOOL-More-100-volunteers-knit-replica-Bristol-including-Clifton-Suspension-Bridge-harbour-city-centre-famous-runaway-crocodile-makes-appearance.html


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning London Girl! We are looking forward to meeting you and PurpleFi.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> those are quite pretty and very feminine looking.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful Chrissy and beautiful dress and yes they o make a handsome couple



NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! She looks beautiful, what a pretty dress. How old is she, is that for grad?


Thank you  She went to her jr prom, next year is her senior prom.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> They're lovely.
> Junek


Thank you, I had to restart them a couple times as my hands are so much bigger, had to use Marla as a template.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Here you go, Bonnie, a couple of funeral home fans. You can buy almost anything on eBay!
> Junek


Learn something new almost every day here, I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Great job and they'll go with the slouchy beret perfectly. What's next on your list?


Thank you. 
I am working on a tank top and going to start baby things.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning. well. late afternoon now. Love your tardis, and the mist looks so neat. Have fun with the races.


Good early evening, Thanks my favorite Tardis now that I no longer have my flu size one. :wink: I love the watching the mist. The races were very good today lots of action. there are still some that I have not watched but will catch up on them.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> London Girl...So looking forward to meeting you too. :thumbup:
> 
> Darowil...Change of weather gets me too. I've been taking the medication for quite a few days now. Hope you feel better soon and not like you've been hit by a truck when it is over.
> 
> Kaye...Love the blog and great job on the hat and mitts. :thumbup: Exciting to read all about your accomplishments all in one place and I really like the name.
> 
> Sassafras...Wonderful that the cooler is working. That sort of heat is nothing to fool around with and I can imagine how you felt with him up on the roof. He must be quite fit to be able to even do that.
> 
> Gwen...You don't ever need to apologize for letting us know how you are. I know many of us understand chronic pain and know that we test our limits and sometimes pay. Just know we care about you.
> 
> June...Hope you don't have any lasting effects from this fall. I'm sure you are still in pain.
> 
> Tami...So glad your traveling experience is so positive. We have friends that do this. They have a home in Austria on the Swiss border and a home in Arizona and take off from Arizona in their RV to wherever the weather is good.
> 
> Rookie...Your memory of sitting with your mother on the porch and doing cooking prep reminds me of memories from my childhood of all my aunts and us smaller ones doing the same things together. It was so much fun and nobody had to do all the work alone.
> 
> Caren...Beautiful photos. I had to look up tardis. Always learning something new. I thought it was a British teapot but couldn't see the spout. The pond shot is so lovely.
> 
> GagesMom...Glad you and Gage had a nice time. That is a sore subject with me as I think you have guessed. Hope the keys show up. I'm sure you looked in the car. DH did that not too long ago. Your knitted tops are lovely.
> 
> I really need to get off here and get some work done. Gorgeous day outside. Hope I have the energy to get out and enjoy it. DH is doing the graduation today. Doctor's degrees were the other day where he did the hooding and today is for the Undergrads. This will take longer as there are a lot more.


Thank you, I don't know, I'm thinking maybe baby, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Melody, sorry the birthday took a turn and hope you got an apology.
> 
> Joy, glad your cooler is up but sorry you had such anxiety! Our significant others can really create it.
> 
> Kaye, great mitts! Thanks for sharing. What are you designing next?
> 
> I've a couple more pages to go --on my phone so a little slow this morning.


Thank you, Sorlenna. I don't know what I'm going to design next, I guess I'll just have to see what strikes me when I pick up a yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very nice. Where did you get them?


gagesmom said:


> look at my pretties. :-D
> 
> going to get the other ones on Tuesday.
> little ones of mixed blues, mixed blacks and whites, etc


----------



## Bonnie7591

patocenizo said:


> I've been busy knitting Christmas ornaments and just posted them on KP in the picture section...they are really fun to make and before we know it, Christmas will be here...The fires seem to be controlled now and the air is so much better than it has been in the last few days, maybe I'll go out for a walk.


Your ornaments are beautiful but PLEASE, don't make me think of winter again yet, we still haven't had any warm weather. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
She is a very beautiful young lady. :thumbup: And she's crafty too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Very nice you have done fantastic job, definitely on the to make list.


And they go really fast, the second one only took me a couple hours. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> go here - I think you will be amazed - I was. --- sam --- oh yes - then scroll down to see miley cyrus's newest outfit. who is going to model it at this years kap?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2626880/Welcome-BrisWOOL-More-100-volunteers-knit-replica-Bristol-including-Clifton-Suspension-Bridge-harbour-city-centre-famous-runaway-crocodile-makes-appearance.html


I saw this earlier today. Amazing to think of all the work that went into this project.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I have been gone most of the day and am heading out again in a few minutes. I just posted a Workshop Happenings, so I hope you will read it. 

Click on Newest topics at the top of this page and you will see the Happenings. I will be back later tonight as we are having a family get together and I will likely not be around until tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!
> She is a very beautiful young lady. :thumbup: And she's crafty too.


Thank you Yes she sure is crafty takes after her granny (my mum) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> I definitely will let you know. I am hoping for November, my favorite time to be there.  But when ever my friend wants to go, I will force myself to go.   :roll:


i will be in Tunisia in November..sone last minute sunshine before a long winter :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> And they go really fast, the second one only took me a couple hours. :thumbup:


I am going to make a couple pairs over the summer so I am ready when the cold weather hits.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Took Sydney to his obedience class this afternoon. Learning so much aug dogs in general and about German Shepherds specifically. Sydney is very much the adolescent now and teething therefore refusing to sleep as much as he should, Trainer said to put him on 3 mg of Melatonin twice a day; have done so and he is zonked now.....about time! At class a younger pup pounced in play on top of his head and scared the bejezuz out of him so the rest of class he was very anxiety ridden and hesitant to try much new. Oh well....at least I know what to work on and how so it was beneficial overall. 

TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much!! She has been asked if she would like to model or the store we bought the dress at. She is thinking about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> i will be in Tunisia in November..sone last minute sunshine before a long winter :thumbup:


I can't blame you for wanting to get in as much sunshine as possible.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I get beyond excited every time I am headed to London. My favorite holiday destination. I will be headed back over again at some point this year, a friend has asked me if I'd like to go with her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: No way could you say no to that, it will be a fun trip.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, your prices are high over there --- the last computer we purchased was about $750 --- and that was 3 years ago.


My new Gateway was only $399.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm old fashioned, I guess, I went with the regular lacquer -- but do have some of the wraps to try the next time DD is here to help out.


pammie1234 said:


> Some of DD's friends are into the Jamberry. She got me some, but I don't know how to put them on and she has not gotten over here to show me. I guess the whole US is into that now. They are supposed to be more durable for a longer time than nail polish.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The corn fields will be different in October than they were in June, so we may be in a bit of trouble finding our way----but I'm sure we'd get there sooner or later. The food was definitely worth it.



NanaCaren said:


> That place was awesome. Jamie and I talked about going there even if it wasn't one of the places we were going to eat. I'm sure she'd remember how to get there too. :wink: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

I knew I drank infused water for reason My summer go to drink. 

Why drink infused waters?

1. Green tea, mint, and lime - For fat burning, digestion, headaches, congestion and breath freshener.

2. Strawberry and kiwi - For cardiovascular health, immune system protection, blood sugar regulation, digestion.

3. Cucumber, lime, and lemon - For water weight management, bloating, appetite control, hydration, digestion

4. Lemon, lime, and orange - For digestion vitamin C, immune defense, heartburn, (Drink this one at room temperature)

Infused waters are good for detoxification energy and hydration. Put as much fruit in water as you like and let the water sit for at least 30 minutes before drinking.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: No way could you say no to that, it will be a fun trip.


I know it would be such a sacrifice to go :roll: but someone has to do it. :wink: :wink: She wants me to go when she takes her daughter as well. I have already told her I'd go both times.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> These are just darling!!! So Spring like - well - my Spring - maybe not your Spring lol!


  Thankfully today dawned a very nice day, warm but breezy, so nice to dry out a little and warm up a tad. I'm trying to not complain tooooo much about the weather, because I know we will have 100+ sooner than later.


----------



## patocenizo

Great idea, I do the cucumber, lime and orange one myself.


NanaCaren said:


> I knew I drank infused water for reason My summer go to drink.
> 
> Why drink infused waters?
> 
> 1. Green tea, mint, and lime - For fat burning, digestion, headaches, congestion and breath freshener.
> 
> 2. Strawberry and kiwi - For cardiovascular health, immune system protection, blood sugar regulation, digestion.
> 
> 3. Cucumber, lime, and lemon - For water weight management, bloating, appetite control, hydration, digestion
> 
> 4. Lemon, lime, and orange - For digestion vitamin C, immune defense, heartburn, (Drink this one at room temperature)
> 
> Infused waters are good for detoxification energy and hydration. Put as much fruit in water as you like and let the water sit for at least 30 minutes before drinking.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> My new Gateway was only $399.


The most we could get for that price would be a mobile phone!

Or perhaps one of the very small netbooks.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> The corn fields will be different in October than they were in June, so we may be in a bit of trouble finding our way----but I'm sure we'd get there sooner or later. The food was definitely worth it.


She is giving me directions to it from the hotel we were at. She is good about land marks.


----------



## NanaCaren

patocenizo said:


> Great idea, I do the cucumber, lime and orange one myself.


 I have had all of them at one time, one of the few ways I can get flavored water and be sure there is no additives in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Have to share this. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car.


Oh my. I am glad it wasn't worse, and yes, he should stop driving if this is the 2nd time--along with get checked out as to why that happened.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


WOW that is scary and so glad there was none in the yard at the time. I hope they made this man go to the hospital too. He needs to get checked out for sure. I can imagine there ail be bruising, ouch.


----------



## Aran

I had a great weekend. Erin & I walked around a flea market holding hands, which felt great. I found some great music for my mom for her birthday. I mostly bought stuff like Vivaldi, Bach, Handel & the like, though also bought "Bach meets the Beatles" which is Beatles music in the style of J.S. Bach. She made feel old, though, when she didn't know who The Police were (I got a greatest hits of theirs). I am a child of the 80's so I remember when The Police were one of the biggest groups around. She also thought I was old for liking Tom Selleck. I think that it's safe to say that Erin & I are now dating, but we're taking things slow. We have no reason to hurry and lots of reasons to take things at a slower pace. We make each other very happy.

After that, we took my mom out for her birthday. Mom wanted to go to a Chinese buffet in a town about 20 miles away, but before we could leave, my older sister & her brood showed up to give Mom her birthday present. For once, all my siblings remembered Mom's birthday & got her something. 

Quaker Meeting was great today. It was one of two times a year we got to meet in a real chapel. We met in Sydney, OH today at the Dorothy Love Retirement Home. The chapel is pretty simple, lots of plain wood in a circular room. The stained glass windows depict the Days of Creation & were designed by a high school student who won the open competition. I offered vocal prayer or ministry that went something like this: "Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of my beauty. I am not too tall or too short. I am not too old or too young. I am not too disabled. I am not the wrong ethnicity. I am not the wrong religion. I am not the wrong size or shape. I am perfect just the way I am. Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of your beauty. Thank you for all of your diversity. Thank you for all of your Light. Thank you for bringing us all together."


----------



## gagesmom

here is #9


----------



## pacer

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


If you don't figure out the ingredients, then let us know. Maybe we can introduce you to those ingredients during the KAP and then you will figure out your equivalencies after seeing it here. We are looking forward to your arrival and meeting more new people at the gathering.


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> here is #9


Have you tried the ruffly one yet?


----------



## gagesmom

At the looney tooney(dollar store)


Gweniepooh said:


> Very nice. Where did you get them?


----------



## gagesmom

no I haven't will have to check that out, thanks 


pacer said:


> Have you tried the ruffly one yet?


----------



## gagesmom

Aran- I am so happy for you and Erin, enjoying your friendship and taking it slow. I also love the prayer you shared too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good early evening, Thanks my favorite Tardis now that I no longer have my flu size one. :wink: I love the watching the mist. The races were very good today lots of action. there are still some that I have not watched but will catch up on them.


A flu sized one would be interesting. lololol...But yes, the loss of the big one has to be a tad painful at times, but on the plus side, you get to remake and remodel. Just like the Doctor, each new one redecorates. 
Having a few races to catch up on will fill in whatever little down time you have, but will be very enjoyable.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Yes she sure is crafty takes after her granny (my mum) :thumbup: :thumbup:


And you!!! You are not lacking in the crafty and handy department.


----------



## Aran

Beautiful prom dress. I still have my prom dress. Doesn't that sound funny coming from a man? The dress was made from dusty rose crepe de chine & used 6 yards of material. I was a size 16 & couldn't find any dresses I liked in my size so one of my classmate's mothers helped me cut out the pattern, and my neighbor who was like a grandma to me helped me sew the dress. It was the late 80's so it had large poufy sleeves with bows on the shoulders, a fitted bodice, & very large skirt which was 10 feet around at the hem. It was big enough that I could have worn a hoop under it, but I just had a crinoline slip underneath instead. It now seems strange to think that I ever wore a beautiful gown to prom. 

On a different note, I finally mailed my afghan squares to Joy. I mailed them Thursday afternoon, and she received them Saturday. They had to almost all the way across the state of Ohio. Who says that the postal service is slow?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to make a couple pairs over the summer so I am ready when the cold weather hits.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have some yarn that I am going to use to make a couple pairs with I think. I want a pair and and they'll make great quick gifts.


----------



## NanaCaren

I think I'd like both or maybe one in the morning and one at night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Opps I'll post a different one here  :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

Chocolate for me...I can crochet a mean knot. 


NanaCaren said:


> Opps I'll post a different one here  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Sydney to his obedience class this afternoon. Learning so much aug dogs in general and about German Shepherds specifically. Sydney is very much the adolescent now and teething therefore refusing to sleep as much as he should, Trainer said to put him on 3 mg of Melatonin twice a day; have done so and he is zonked now.....about time! At class a younger pup pounced in play on top of his head and scared the bejezuz out of him so the rest of class he was very anxiety ridden and hesitant to try much new. Oh well....at least I know what to work on and how so it was beneficial overall.
> 
> TTYL


Poor Sydney, but the socialization at class is very good for him at the very least, and it sounds as though you are both learning plenty so that is a positive also. Have fun with it. 
I would love another German Shepherd, but then remember how much Gundar shed and how he was essentially a puppy for at least 2 years, and then I am over it( a hyper pup and an ADHD child are not the best for retaining ones sanity:roll: lol ), besides, another would not be the same, he was my baby.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have some yarn that I am going to use to make a couple pairs with I think. I want a pair and and they'll make great quick gifts.


I a m thinking they will be good easy gifts too. Will have to look and see what I have left, maybe I can shrink the basket of yarn I have. Then I can get new yarn. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Aran said:


> Beautiful prom dress. I still have my prom dress. Doesn't that sound funny coming from a man? The dress was made from dusty rose crepe de chine & used 6 yards of material. I was a size 16 & couldn't find any dresses I liked in my size so one of my classmate's mothers helped me cut out the pattern, and my neighbor who was like a grandma to me helped me sew the dress. It was the late 80's so it had large poufy sleeves with bows on the shoulders, a fitted bodice, & very large skirt which was 10 feet around at the hem. It was big enough that I could have worn a hoop under it, but I just had a crinoline slip underneath instead. It now seems strange to think that I ever wore a beautiful gown to prom.
> 
> On a different note, I finally mailed my afghan squares to Joy. I mailed them Thursday afternoon, and she received them Saturday. They had to almost all the way across the state of Ohio. Who says that the postal service is slow?


I do- I have had a lot of problems with parcels going astray, and once being picked up by a sniffer dog.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> The most we could get for that price would be a mobile phone!
> 
> Or perhaps one of the very small netbooks.


What is a US$ value to a NZ$ ?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I knew I drank infused water for reason My summer go to drink.
> 
> Why drink infused waters?
> 
> 1. Green tea, mint, and lime - For fat burning, digestion, headaches, congestion and breath freshener.
> 
> 2. Strawberry and kiwi - For cardiovascular health, immune system protection, blood sugar regulation, digestion.
> 
> 3. Cucumber, lime, and lemon - For water weight management, bloating, appetite control, hydration, digestion
> 
> 4. Lemon, lime, and orange - For digestion vitamin C, immune defense, heartburn, (Drink this one at room temperature)
> 
> Infused waters are good for detoxification energy and hydration. Put as much fruit in water as you like and let the water sit for at least 30 minutes before drinking.


 :thumbup: I have an infuser pitcher as well as to go infuser cups. Love the info, I'm going to try them all, I usually just use lemon or lime.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I know it would be such a sacrifice to go :roll: but someone has to do it. :wink: :wink: She wants me to go when she takes her daughter as well. I have already told her I'd go both times.


A true hardship. LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The most we could get for that price would be a mobile phone!
> 
> Or perhaps one of the very small netbooks.


 :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

same here I usually use lemon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Have to share this. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Sydney, but the socialization at class is very good for him at the very least, and it sounds as though you are both learning plenty so that is a positive also. Have fun with it.
> I would love another German Shepherd, but then remember how much Gundar shed and how he was essentially a puppy for at least 2 years, and then I am over it( a hyper pup and an ADHD child are not the best for retaining ones sanity:roll: lol ), besides, another would not be the same, he was my baby.


Ringo could have done with socialization class- but with him being 5 months before I got him- and me needing to be there for Fale, I just did not get there- had enough problems settling him with Rufus!


----------



## NanaCaren

Aran said:


> Beautiful prom dress. I still have my prom dress. Doesn't that sound funny coming from a man? The dress was made from dusty rose crepe de chine & used 6 yards of material. I was a size 16 & couldn't find any dresses I liked in my size so one of my classmate's mothers helped me cut out the pattern, and my neighbor who was like a grandma to me helped me sew the dress. It was the late 80's so it had large poufy sleeves with bows on the shoulders, a fitted bodice, & very large skirt which was 10 feet around at the hem. It was big enough that I could have worn a hoop under it, but I just had a crinoline slip underneath instead. It now seems strange to think that I ever wore a beautiful gown to prom.
> 
> On a different note, I finally mailed my afghan squares to Joy. I mailed them Thursday afternoon, and she received them Saturday. They had to almost all the way across the state of Ohio. Who says that the postal service is slow?


That is neat, if I didm' know you it would sound a bit odd. I would keep the dress too it sounds lovely.

I have to block my squares still best get them finished up and in the mail. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


 :shock: Oh goodness!!!! I'm glad he is alright, but I'm really glad no one was in your yard. I think they need to do a driving fitness evaluation and I agree, take away his license.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:


And the netbooks are tricky for typing- besides the one I had did not do images.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


That was a shock for you. Glad no one was hurt, but you're right - he shouldn't be driving. I hope they take away his licence before another (worse) accident happens. I think if I passed out just once, I wouldn't want to drive anymore.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Aran- I am so happy for you and Erin, enjoying your friendship and taking it slow. I also love the prayer you shared too. :thumbup:


Ditto! I really like the prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no.....that is so scarey. I hope he realizes that this is a sign from heaven that he should no longer be driving. I don't know if I would still have an appetite after that.....hope it all works out for everyone.



Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I have an infuser pitcher as well as to go infuser cups. Love the info, I'm going to try them all, I usually just use lemon or lime.


I have looked at those but am too cheap to buy one. I can spend the money on crafts supplies. I have always just put the fruit/vegetables into my cup/bottle shake and drink. Another good way is to infuse the water and freeze it in ice cube trays with a piece of fruit in it. Have down that for parties many times.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> What is a US$ value to a NZ$ ?


A recent $31 purchase cost me about $37 but today it would have been more- the dollarNZ has just gone down.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> A true hardship. LOLOL


Oh yes the worst kind of hardship :roll: :roll: I am not sure how I'll get through it, the excitement will be awesome :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Why does there have to be a choice? Like knit or crochet -- I want to do both.



NanaCaren said:


> I think I'd like both or maybe one in the morning and one at night.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> I had a great weekend. Erin & I walked around a flea market holding hands, which felt great. I found some great music for my mom for her birthday. I mostly bought stuff like Vivaldi, Bach, Handel & the like, though also bought "Bach meets the Beatles" which is Beatles music in the style of J.S. Bach. She made feel old, though, when she didn't know who The Police were (I got a greatest hits of theirs). I am a child of the 80's so I remember when The Police were one of the biggest groups around. She also thought I was old for liking Tom Selleck. I think that it's safe to say that Erin & I are now dating, but we're taking things slow. We have no reason to hurry and lots of reasons to take things at a slower pace. We make each other very happy.
> 
> After that, we took my mom out for her birthday. Mom wanted to go to a Chinese buffet in a town about 20 miles away, but before we could leave, my older sister & her brood showed up to give Mom her birthday present. For once, all my siblings remembered Mom's birthday & got her something.
> 
> Quaker Meeting was great today. It was one of two times a year we got to meet in a real chapel. We met in Sydney, OH today at the Dorothy Love Retirement Home. The chapel is pretty simple, lots of plain wood in a circular room. The stained glass windows depict the Days of Creation & were designed by a high school student who won the open competition. I offered vocal prayer or ministry that went something like this: "Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of my beauty. I am not too tall or too short. I am not too old or too young. I am not too disabled. I am not the wrong ethnicity. I am not the wrong religion. I am not the wrong size or shape. I am perfect just the way I am. Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of your beauty. Thank you for all of your diversity. Thank you for all of your Light. Thank you for bringing us all together."


So very happy for you Aran. Love the thought of your prom dress, you'll have to take a photo of it sometime so we can see it.  I'm sure though that it does seem strange to you now when you think back, but here you are and a happy young man, so glad to know you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Opps I'll post a different one here  :roll:


LOL!!! Have you been spying on me or did David tell? :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I a m thinking they will be good easy gifts too. Will have to look and see what I have left, maybe I can shrink the basket of yarn I have. Then I can get new yarn. :-D


 :shock: You mean one needs to have a reason for new yarn? LOL!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo could have done with socialization class- but with him being 5 months before I got him- and me needing to be there for Fale, I just did not get there- had enough problems settling him with Rufus!


You had enough on your plate without adding puppy classes. And Ringo is more protective possibly because of it, and with you living alone, that is not a bad thing.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have looked at those but am too cheap to buy one. I can spend the money on crafts supplies. I have always just put the fruit/vegetables into my cup/bottle shake and drink. Another good way is to infuse the water and freeze it in ice cube trays with a piece of fruit in it. Have down that for parties many times.


LOL!! If I hadn't gotten them for about 75 or 85% off, I wouldn't have either. But I do like the idea of the jar like they use. 
I want to put mint in my ice cube trays, fruit is also a fabulous idea. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

off for supper now. see you later


----------



## patocenizo

How awful and sad for that gentleman, I am with you in that he needs his drivers license taken away from him, he is a danger to others as well as to himself.


NanaCaren said:


> WOW that is scary and so glad there was none in the yard at the time. I hope they made this man go to the hospital too. He needs to get checked out for sure. I can imagine there ail be bruising, ouch.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Why does there have to be a choice? Like knit or crochet -- I want to do both.


I would have to eat the chocolate either before or after the crocheting/knitting seems I using a very light colour.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Have you been spying on me or did David tell? :XD: :XD:


ummmm I plead the 5th.  I was thinking it seemed like myself.


----------



## agnescr

angelam said:


> What is a US$ value to a NZ$ ?


1.16 NZ dollar to 1 US dollar

1 NZ dollar to sterling 51p


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: You mean one needs to have a reason for new yarn? LOL!


Right now I do, I have no where to store it at the moment. :| I did buy a couple new balls when i ordered my needles.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! If I hadn't gotten them for about 75 or 85% off, I wouldn't have either. But I do like the idea of the jar like they use.
> I want to put mint in my ice cube trays, fruit is also a fabulous idea. :thumbup:


I have a couple large pickle jars that I have been using for a long time. I used to have a couple with a spigot at the bottom for easy pouring.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You had enough on your plate without adding puppy classes. And Ringo is more protective possibly because of it, and with you living alone, that is not a bad thing.


It was quite an issue at the time- with the two dogs having ding dong battles- I ended up fencing off separate parts of the garden for them. I certainly like that he is protective now! All his cattle herding ancestry coming to the fore.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> 1.16 NZ dollar to 1 US dollar
> 
> 1 NZ dollar to sterling 51p


$1 US is around $0.87 NZ last time I looked, forget how they put the exchange for the £ Sterling!

or do I mean that for $0.87US you get $1 NZ I think that has to be what they mean by it.

and .5241 pence for every $ NZ. That is quite a bit higher than it was in 2011 I think then it was about 47 pence.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> look at my pretties. :-D
> 
> going to get the other ones on Tuesday.
> little ones of mixed blues, mixed blacks and whites, etc


That's quite an assortment!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> caught up on last weeks and this weeks now. Made another all in one top and have another ne half done. Using up some odd-left over balls of yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As always, cute :thumbup:

Have been busy for last several days with sorting out and reorgising bedroom and craft room. Currently hate bedroom as it is almost sterile. This is a result of living with someone with OCD. Depression has been acting up as a result. Do really wish I was in position to move out, but single unit rents up here are too expensive.

Consequently, have not been on much as would like and have missed the news from here.

Sorlenna, hugs to you.

Hugs to anyony with upsetting events occurring.


----------



## jknappva

patocenizo said:


> I've been busy knitting Christmas ornaments and just posted them on KP in the picture section...they are really fun to make and before we know it, Christmas will be here...The fires seem to be controlled now and the air is so much better than it has been in the last few days, maybe I'll go out for a walk.


That's good news. CA is really getting the fires early this year. I hope you can have some good rainfall before too long!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Same here----quarter movies and 10 cent popcorn...
> 
> My sister was married and living in town and they had a TV and a window A/C so we'd go visit them on Sundays when it was really hot -- remember watching old shows like Beverly Hillbillies, Mr. Ed, Ed Sullivan and Gunsmoke at her house.
> 
> We had big barn fans on the porch -- probably same idea as the funeral parlor fans just not as decorative.


The "funeral home" fans were hand-held. We didn't have any fans at all except for those. A couple of people in our neighborhood had tv's and didn't mind a bunch of kids coming over since it was such a novelty!! Only during the summer with no school the next day!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


17 is very young by today's norm, as I understood it!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I definitely will let you know. I am hoping for November, my favorite time to be there.  But when ever my friend wants to go, I will force myself to go.   :roll:


And I'm looking forward to your pictures. I so enjoy everyone's vacation photos or just the ones of the areas where everyone lives...I'm definitely an armchair traveler these days!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> DD was in an outdoor wedding last June and they had their program on a fan. I thought it was cute. They also had tubs of water available. In Texas, June is usually hot! And it was that night!


The daughter of my sister's friend did that. She sent me a picture of it. It was shaped like a shell.. very original.. she had her wedding in my sister's yard overlooking the river. And the bride and groom swans crashed the reception looking for handouts!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> DD was in an outdoor wedding last June and they had their program on a fan. I thought it was cute. They also had tubs of water available. In Texas, June is usually hot! And it was that night!


VA is very hot in summer, too. My sister has had several weddings in her yard. But they were in the afternoon in autumn. Everyone was praying no tropical storms or hurricanes would blow in and ruin them. But they had incredibly good luck.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

busyworkerbee said:


> As always, cute :thumbup:
> 
> Have been busy for last several days with sorting out and reorgising bedroom and craft room. Currently hate bedroom as it is almost sterile. This is a result of living with someone with OCD. Depression has been acting up as a result. Do really wish I was in position to move out, but single unit rents up here are too expensive.
> 
> Consequently, have not been on much as would like and have missed the news from here.
> 
> Sorlenna, hugs to you.
> 
> Hugs to anyony with upsetting events occurring.


Thank you and hugs back to you--I know how you feel about wanting to move and not being able to.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And I'm looking forward to your pictures. I so enjoy everyone's vacation photos or just the ones of the areas where everyone lives...I'm definitely an armchair traveler these days!
> Junek


 I have seen places I have wanted to go through world wide friends. I do enjoy sharing the photos of my holidays. 
Clouds from today, thought this one was rather neat. Looks almost like it is jumping over the trees. A friend said it is looking to see if any traffic is coming.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> go here - I think you will be amazed - I was. --- sam --- oh yes - then scroll down to see miley cyrus's newest outfit. who is going to model it at this years kap?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2626880/Welcome-BrisWOOL-More-100-volunteers-knit-replica-Bristol-including-Clifton-Suspension-Bridge-harbour-city-centre-famous-runaway-crocodile-makes-appearance.html


That girl is ridiculous. If she were my daughter, I would be ashamed to admit it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Learn something new almost every day here, I've never heard of them before.


I think we got in the habit of calling them that because that's what my youngest daughter called them when she was a child.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been gone most of the day and am heading out again in a few minutes. I just posted a Workshop Happenings, so I hope you will read it.
> 
> Click on Newest topics at the top of this page and you will see the Happenings. I will be back later tonight as we are having a family get together and I will likely not be around until tomorrow.


I've missed you the last day or so and hoped you were busy with work shop doings.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Sydney to his obedience class this afternoon. Learning so much aug dogs in general and about German Shepherds specifically. Sydney is very much the adolescent now and teething therefore refusing to sleep as much as he should, Trainer said to put him on 3 mg of Melatonin twice a day; have done so and he is zonked now.....about time! At class a younger pup pounced in play on top of his head and scared the bejezuz out of him so the rest of class he was very anxiety ridden and hesitant to try much new. Oh well....at least I know what to work on and how so it was beneficial overall.
> 
> TTYL


Sounds like a great class. Those little guys give the teens a fit!! LOL !! Poor Sydney.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


WOW!! That is so scary. On the news earlier they reported that an older man had a medical spell and wrecked his car. He died and they're not sure if he died from the medical problem or from the accident. There were four other people in the car who had minor injuries.
I'm surprised they haven't taken away his license. A resident in this building had two accidents within months and they took his license.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I had a great weekend. Erin & I walked around a flea market holding hands, which felt great. I found some great music for my mom for her birthday. I mostly bought stuff like Vivaldi, Bach, Handel & the like, though also bought "Bach meets the Beatles" which is Beatles music in the style of J.S. Bach. She made feel old, though, when she didn't know who The Police were (I got a greatest hits of theirs). I am a child of the 80's so I remember when The Police were one of the biggest groups around. She also thought I was old for liking Tom Selleck. I think that it's safe to say that Erin & I are now dating, but we're taking things slow. We have no reason to hurry and lots of reasons to take things at a slower pace. We make each other very happy.
> 
> After that, we took my mom out for her birthday. Mom wanted to go to a Chinese buffet in a town about 20 miles away, but before we could leave, my older sister & her brood showed up to give Mom her birthday present. For once, all my siblings remembered Mom's birthday & got her something.
> 
> Quaker Meeting was great today. It was one of two times a year we got to meet in a real chapel. We met in Sydney, OH today at the Dorothy Love Retirement Home. The chapel is pretty simple, lots of plain wood in a circular room. The stained glass windows depict the Days of Creation & were designed by a high school student who won the open competition. I offered vocal prayer or ministry that went something like this: "Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of my beauty. I am not too tall or too short. I am not too old or too young. I am not too disabled. I am not the wrong ethnicity. I am not the wrong religion. I am not the wrong size or shape. I am perfect just the way I am. Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of your beauty. Thank you for all of your diversity. Thank you for all of your Light. Thank you for bringing us all together."


What great gifts you gave your mom! I like the Police, too. And most of Sting's solo work. Tom Selleck I can take or leave.
I love your prayer of thanksgiving.
So glad things are going so nicely for you and Erin.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> here is #9


So cute!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear from you --- sorry that your mood is in a slump...hopefully, a couple of throw pillows and a bright new bedspread will make the room feel more cheery. Sending you hugs.



busyworkerbee said:


> As always, cute :thumbup:
> 
> Have been busy for last several days with sorting out and reorgising bedroom and craft room. Currently hate bedroom as it is almost sterile. This is a result of living with someone with OCD. Depression has been acting up as a result. Do really wish I was in position to move out, but single unit rents up here are too expensive.
> 
> Consequently, have not been on much as would like and have missed the news from here.
> 
> Sorlenna, hugs to you.
> 
> Hugs to anyony with upsetting events occurring.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> At the looney tooney(dollar store)


Love that name for it!! Love the dollar stores.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Age 30 might be a little hard to live up to---but the reborn doll is precious. Beautiful niece.



busyworkerbee said:


> One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I think I'd like both or maybe one in the morning and one at night.


Do we HAVE to choose!!? LOL!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> The "funeral home" fans were hand-held. We didn't have any fans at all except for those. A couple of people in our neighborhood had tv's and didn't mind a bunch of kids coming over since it was such a novelty!! Only during the summer with no school the next day!
> Junek


After seeing the funeral fans you posted, I was very impressed by them...our funeral home had emory boards--but since they were the only one around for over 30 miles, there wasn't much competition. There were 2 "parlors" and each had a very large standing fan -- our church had them too -- one on each side of the altar.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I do- I have had a lot of problems with parcels going astray, and once being picked up by a sniffer dog.


Many years ago, sent my mother a Mothers Day card the Wed. before that Sunday. It took that card 10 days to go 40 miles. I could have driven cross country with time to spare in that length of time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


Wish I could see more of her face. What I can see, she looks a lovely girl and happy belated birthday to her!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have seen places I have wanted to go through world wide friends. I do enjoy sharing the photos of my holidays.
> Clouds from today, thought this one was rather neat. Looks almost like it is jumping over the trees. A friend said it is looking to see if any traffic is coming.


 Lovely crisp blue sky and really neat clouds! Love seeing your pictures.. you always find such interesting subjects!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

happy belated birthday melody - hope it was a special day and that you blew out all your candles - hope your wish comes true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just checked the birthday list- *Gagesmom (Melody)* has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday, dear Melody!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam

happy graduation to david - what a lovely gift for the teachers. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Greetings to all...
> 
> On Thursday was David's "kinder-garden graduation". It went well, all the children were so sweet. And the teachers got my knitted bouquets...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I have an infuser pitcher as well as to go infuser cups. Love the info, I'm going to try them all, I usually just use lemon or lime.


I have done the cucumber one and it was surprisingly lovely.


----------



## iamsam

betty Irene - I hope someone answers this - I don't know - I wonder where you would go to find it - amazon no doubt. --- sam



bettyirene said:


> One of your lovely recipes says coconut sugar - what exactly is that? I've not heard of it before.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! If I hadn't gotten them for about 75 or 85% off, I wouldn't have either. But I do like the idea of the jar like they use.
> I want to put mint in my ice cube trays, fruit is also a fabulous idea. :thumbup:


Oh yes, mint is so lovely. Reminds me I need some water now and there is some mint on the counter and strawberries and blueberries in the fridge. Hmmm cucumber too, perhaps in a different glass for later. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm sure amazon has coconut sugar--is there anything they don't have?!


----------



## iamsam

Spelt

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Spelt, also known as dinkel wheat,[2] or hulled wheat,[2] is a species of wheat cultivated since 5000 BCE. Spelt was an important staple in parts of Europe from the Bronze Age to medieval times; it now survives as a relict crop in Central Europe and northern Spain and has found a new market as a health food. Spelt is sometimes considered a subspecies of the closely related species common wheat (T. aestivum), in which case its botanical name is considered to be Triticum aestivum subsp. spelta. It is a hexaploid wheat, which means it has six sets of chromosomes.

Spelt, without and with husks
Spelt contains about 57.9 percent carbohydrates (excluding 9.2 percent fibre), 17.0 percent protein and 3.0 percent fat, as well as dietary minerals and vitamins.[9] As it contains a moderate amount of gluten, it is suitable for some baking. However, because spelt contains gluten it is not suitable for people with coeliac disease.[10] In comparison to hard red winter wheat, spelt has a more soluble protein matrix characterized by a higher gliadin:glutenin ratio.[11][12]

Spelt, uncooked - Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)
Energy - 1,415 kJ (338 kcal) 
Carbohydrates - 70.19 g
Starch - 53.92 g 
Dietary fibre - 10.7 g 
Fat - 2.43 g
Polyunsaturated - 1.258 g 
Protein - 14.57 g

Vitamins

Thiamine (B1) 0.364 mg

Riboflavin (B2) 0.113 mg

Niacin (B3) 6.843 mg

Vitamin B6 0.230 mg

Folate (B9) 45 μg

Vitamin E 0.79 mg

Trace metals

Iron 4.44 mg

Magnesium 136 mg

Phosphorus 401 mg

Zinc 3.28 mg

Other constituents

Water
11.02 g Spelt flour is becoming more easily available, being sold in British supermarkets for a number of years.[13] Spelt bread is sold in health food shops and some bakeries in an increasing variety of types of loaf, similar in colour to light rye breads but usually with a slightly sweet and nutty flavour. Biscuits, crackers, and pretzels are also produced, but are more likely to be found in a specialty bakery or health food store than in a regular grocer's shop.

Spelt pasta is also available in health food stores and specialty shops.

Dutch Jenever makers distil with spelt.[14] Beer brewed from spelt is sometimes seen in Bavaria[15] and Belgium[16] and spelt is distilled to make vodka in Poland[17] and elsewhere.[18][19]

Flour from sprouted spelt grains is increasingly available throughout North America in grocery and health food stores.

In Germany, spelt loaves and rolls (Dinkelbrot) are widely available in bakeries as is spelt flour in supermarkets. The unripe spelt grains are dried and eaten as Grünkern ('green grain').

Spelt is more expensive than modern wheats, first because it is a minority product, but also because it requires the extra stage of husk removal before milling. It makes a rather soft, light loaf with a very good flavour, and it is particularly good for flatbreads, because they can become crisp without being hard (ordinary wheat pizza, for instance, tends to be either tough and leathery or hard).



jonibee said:


> Two questions what is a "bumgershoot" (an umbrella?) and what is Spring "Spelt"...dandelions?


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Lovely crisp blue sky and really neat clouds! Love seeing your pictures.. you always find such interesting subjects!
> Junek


Thank you I just snap photos of what I find interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I used spelt when I lived in Germany. Can get it here too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure amazon has coconut sugar--is there anything they don't have?!


You can buy coconut sugar in some of the stores here, you can also buy it on amazon as well. Most health food stores carry it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Many years ago, sent my mother a Mothers Day card the Wed. before that Sunday. It took that card 10 days to go 40 miles. I could have driven cross country with time to spare in that length of time!
> Junek


Took 3 months once for my friends to get my Christmas card. It was international but still......They laughed when they got it and let us know how long it took. Must have been on that slow boat to China.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Many years ago, sent my mother a Mothers Day card the Wed. before that Sunday. It took that card 10 days to go 40 miles. I could have driven cross country with time to spare in that length of time!
> Junek


Golly I see your point! It can easily take 3-4 working days ordinary postage to get things between the two main islands, that we have.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Took 3 months once for my friends to get my Christmas card. It was international but still......They laughed when they got it and let us know how long it took. Must have been on that slow boat to China.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> betty Irene - I hope someone answers this - I don't know - I wonder where you would go to find it - amazon no doubt. --- sam


 I use coconut sugar quite a bit if using sugar, I find it is not as sweet. Dave told me about it as it is one of the sugars diabetics can use without effecting the blood sugar very much. Of course that is if you use it sensibly and don't over do it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I used spelt when I lived in Germany. Can get it here too.


I have used spelt flour when baking breads, it has a nice flavor to it. Can get whole spelt at walmart, not sure about the flour I buy it a big lots cheaper than most other places.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have used spelt flour when baking breads, it has a nice flavor to it. Can get whole spelt at walmart, not sure about the flour I buy it a big lots cheaper than most other places.


I can get Palm Sugar- not coconut- never seen Spelt- Triticale I have to buy in a mix with Quinoa and something else.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I can get Palm Sugar- not coconut- never seen Spelt- Triticale I have to buy in a mix with Quinoa and something else.


I am lucky to have a couple good bulk stores near me and if I ask
At the one they will order what ever I ask for.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I think I'd like both or maybe one in the morning and one at night.


I can multi task, so can easily do both at the same time. Can't we all.?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes the worst kind of hardship :roll: :roll: I am not sure how I'll get through it, the excitement will be awesome :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am lucky to have a couple good bulk stores near me and if I ask
> At the one they will order what ever I ask for.


I have to go about 20 K to get to a bulk store- two trains and then a bus and bus and two trains home- just not worth the effort! We do have some bulk bins in the local Supermarket- but they have a huge variety of sweets- and a dwindling supply of good stuff!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I can multi task, so can easily do both at the same time. Can't we all.?


yes we can all multi task. I have been doing it a ;title like this all week. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you everyone for your understanding and comments about the accident. Somehow it just helps being able to talk with friends when things happen. I pray this man will be ok. He said he sneezes several times and then passes out. He attributes it to BP but I think ultimately that is the heart that has to do with BP and it could be a symptom showing things are going wrong. He is probably no older than us, although I originally thought he was much older. I did tell him as the took him away on the stretcher that I would be praying for him. I did have a chair for him to sit in rather than him standing. He wanted something to drink and at first I thought that would be ok but then I thought if he needed surgery he shouldn't have anything. I told him if the Medics said it was ok I would get him something. It seemed like it took so long for all the emergency vehicles to get here and I'm sure it was just minutes. I just put my hand gently on his shoulder and talked to him to calm him. He acted calm but I know he was in shock. They said his heart was really racing even though he kept telling them he was fine and didn't want to go to a hospital. I would be the same way, not wanting to go to the hospital. Went out and looked at the yard and the fence is so strong but completely pulled out of the ground and the split rails thrown some distance. Little trees broken right off and he actually hit two of the pine trees. We are so lucky he wasn't killed. I can tell you if you are ever in an accident please try to relax instead of tensing up. He was hardly hurt and you can't get more relaxed than being passed out. I think he was still passed out when I got to him as I thought at first he was dead but I had to leave quickly to get the extinguisher when I thought his car was going to catch fire and there were men there already trying to see if he could get out. Normally I would not move someone but if the car is smoking, that is the exception. Ok, I'm relaxing now, shakes are all gone and I have a huge glass full of strawberries, blueberries, mint and raspberries. Berries are crushed, strawberries sliced and mint bruised. Mmmm good. Drank the first one too fast, will savor the second one. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> yes we can all multi task. I have been doing it a ;title like this all week. :shock: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Could you hear me laughing???
Bill said that sounds about right!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to go about 20 K to get to a bulk store- two trains and then a bus and bus and two trains home- just not worth the effort! We do have some bulk bins in the local Supermarket- but they have a huge variety of sweets- and a dwindling supply of good stuff!


That is quite the trek when one doesn't have a vehicle. That is about how far I have to go for the one. I have recently discovered a little country store about a t bird the distance from me. The ladies that run it are very nice and are more than happy to help.They have several gluten free items in their stare as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your understanding and comments about the accident. Somehow it just helps being able to talk with friends when things happen. I pray this man will be ok. He said he sneezes several times and then passes out. He attributes it to BP but I think ultimately that is the heart that has to do with BP and it could be a symptom showing things are going wrong. He is probably no older than us, although I originally thought he was much older. I did tell him as the took him away on the stretcher that I would be praying for him. I did have a chair for him to sit in rather than him standing. He wanted something to drink and at first I thought that would be ok but then I thought if he needed surgery he shouldn't have anything. I told him if the Medics said it was ok I would get him something. It seemed like it took so long for all the emergency vehicles to get here and I'm sure it was just minutes. I just put my hand gently on his shoulder and talked to him to calm him. He acted calm but I know he was in shock. They said his heart was really racing even though he kept telling them he was fine and didn't want to go to a hospital. I would be the same way, not wanting to go to the hospital. Went out and looked at the yard and the fence is so strong but completely pulled out of the ground and the split rails thrown some distance. Little trees broken right off and he actually hit two of the pine trees. We are so lucky he wasn't killed. I can tell you if you are ever in an accident please try to relax instead of tensing up. He was hardly hurt and you can't get more relaxed than being passed out. I think he was still passed out when I got to him as I thought at first he was dead but I had to leave quickly to get the extinguisher when I thought his car was going to catch fire and there were men there already trying to see if he could get out. Normally I would not move someone but if the car is smoking, that is the exception. Ok, I'm relaxing now, shakes are all gone and I have a huge glass full of strawberries, blueberries, mint and raspberries. Berries are crushed, strawberries sliced and mint bruised. Mmmm good. Drank the first one too fast, will savor the second one. :thumbup:


This was a really nasty experience for you- glad you are enjoying berry crush!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Could you hear me laughing???
> Bill said that sounds about right!


I laughed when I read it this morning the cat just looked at me.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> ummmm I plead the 5th.  I was thinking it seemed like myself.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have a couple large pickle jars that I have been using for a long time. I used to have a couple with a spigot at the bottom for easy pouring.


I had one with the spigot but leaked around it. The pickle jars are a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite an issue at the time- with the two dogs having ding dong battles- I ended up fencing off separate parts of the garden for them. I certainly like that he is protective now! All his cattle herding ancestry coming to the fore.


And they certainly do have the need to herd, even each other if nothing else is around to herd. lol


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


Very pretty, great idea with the doll.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is quite the trek when one doesn't have a vehicle. That is about how far I have to go for the one. I have recently discovered a little country store about a t bird the distance from me. The ladies that run it are very nice and are more than happy to help.They have several gluten free items in their stare as well.


It makes a real difference when people will order in for you- when I lived in Christchurch we had a very small Supermarket diagonally opposite, and they would get large sizes of flour and rice for me- sadly it burnt down- and now is one of the seriously flood prone areas of the city- the land has subsided 1/2 a metre with the quakes- and in some areas is flooding to waist height.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> The daughter of my sister's friend did that. She sent me a picture of it. It was shaped like a shell.. very original.. she had her wedding in my sister's yard overlooking the river. And the bride and groom swans crashed the reception looking for handouts!!
> Junek


Very neat that the swans come for a visit during the wedding.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I had one with the spigot but leaked around it. The pickle jars are a great idea.


Mine leaked too but a little bit of plumbers tape and it was right as rain. :thumbup: :thumbup: Pickle jars are great I use them for all kinds of things. sometimes I buy pickles give them to one of the adult children and keep the jar. They get a baggie full of what ever was in it. I'm mean I know but when I need my jar I can't be waiting on them eating the food from it. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> yes we can all multi task. I have been doing it a ;title like this all week. :shock: :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a real difference when people will order in for you- when I lived in Christchurch we had a very small Supermarket diagonally opposite, and they would get large sizes of flour and rice for me- sadly it burnt down- and now is one of the seriously flood prone areas of the city- the land has subsided 1/2 a metre with the quakes- and in some areas is flooding to waist height.


Ye sit does make a difference. That is a lot for it to have sunk, but then I guess withe the quakes it is to be expected.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I will have to try this, haven't done it before.


NanaCaren said:


> I knew I drank infused water for reason My summer go to drink.
> 
> Why drink infused waters?
> 
> 1. Green tea, mint, and lime - For fat burning, digestion, headaches, congestion and breath freshener.
> 
> 2. Strawberry and kiwi - For cardiovascular health, immune system protection, blood sugar regulation, digestion.
> 
> 3. Cucumber, lime, and lemon - For water weight management, bloating, appetite control, hydration, digestion
> 
> 4. Lemon, lime, and orange - For digestion vitamin C, immune defense, heartburn, (Drink this one at room temperature)
> 
> Infused waters are good for detoxification energy and hydration. Put as much fruit in water as you like and let the water sit for at least 30 minutes before drinking.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Mine leaked too but a little bit of plumbers tape and it was right as rain. :thumbup: :thumbup: Pickle jars are great I use them for all kinds of things. sometimes I buy pickles give them to one of the adult children and keep the jar. They get a baggie full of what ever was in it. I'm mean I know but when I need my jar I can't be waiting on them eating the food from it. :XD: :XD:


You have to do what works. :thumbup: 
If only David would eat the pickles faster. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591

Good thing no one was out in your yard. For sure his liscence should be suspended until the cause of his episodes is investigated at the very least if not permanently. It could have been a tragedy.


Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> And they certainly do have the need to herd, even each other if nothing else is around to herd. lol


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

What a cute idea for a knitting/crochet get together. I so am going to pass this on to Elishia and see what she comes up with.

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2014/05/yarn-ball-basket-cupcakes-with-edible.html

On this note I am heading off to be it has been a very long day for me. I have to be up and have Chrissy an hour away before 08:30 for a school trip.

Good night all pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will have to try this, haven't done it before.


They really are good despite all the health benefits.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Ye sit does make a difference. That is a lot for it to have sunk, but then I guess withe the quakes it is to be expected.


It can end up going up, or down, Napier in 1936 went upwards.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> You have to do what works. :thumbup:
> If only David would eat the pickles faster. lol


That is why I give them away we don't eat them fast enough. or if you have one of those old tupperware pickles containers you could put them into it.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> My new Gateway was only $399.


The last computer I bought, about 5 years ago, was a Mac laptop. Way too expensive, but I have loved it. They have even gone up in price so I hope this one will make it a few more years. The battery is almost worn out, but I just charge it more often.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> The last computer I bought, about 5 years ago, was a Mac laptop. Way too expensive, but I have loved it. They have even gone up in price so I hope this one will make it a few more years. The battery is almost worn out, but I just charge it more often.


Mac users usually are quite dedicated!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> What a cute idea for a knitting/crochet get together. I so am going to pass this on to Elishia and see what she comes up with.
> 
> http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2014/05/yarn-ball-basket-cupcakes-with-edible.html
> 
> On this note I am heading off to be it has been a very long day for me. I have to be up and have Chrissy an hour away before 08:30 for a school trip.
> 
> Good night all pleasant dreams.


Those are great, David said I can't have one, I have told him to not enable me to gain weight. lol
Have a good night, I'm heading that way also, have to walk up to the coffee shop at about 630am and meet Marla, then we are off to Ft. Collins.


----------



## Poledra65

Good night all, sweet dreams. 
See you all sometime tomorrow evening, don't burn up tooooo many pages for me to catch up on. Yah right. lololol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, sweet dreams.
> See you all sometime tomorrow evening, don't burn up tooooo many pages for me to catch up on. Yah right. lololol


ask for the impossible!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Gweniepooh

GOOD GRIEF! At the very least he needs medical attention to find out why he is passing out! You (and he) are both so lucky he wasn't hurt or that no one (like your grandkids or dog) were hurt. Will he be responsible for repairing the damage and cleaning up?



Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That was a beautiful prayer Aran. Also you are such a thoughtful son I know your mom appreciated you and your siblings honoring her for her birthday. I'm also so glad you and Erin seem to be hitting it off; good that you are taking things slow Perhaps things will continue to grow and we will get to meet her in October. It does sound as if you had a wonderful weekend.



Aran said:


> I had a great weekend. Erin & I walked around a flea market holding hands, which felt great. I found some great music for my mom for her birthday. I mostly bought stuff like Vivaldi, Bach, Handel & the like, though also bought "Bach meets the Beatles" which is Beatles music in the style of J.S. Bach. She made feel old, though, when she didn't know who The Police were (I got a greatest hits of theirs). I am a child of the 80's so I remember when The Police were one of the biggest groups around. She also thought I was old for liking Tom Selleck. I think that it's safe to say that Erin & I are now dating, but we're taking things slow. We have no reason to hurry and lots of reasons to take things at a slower pace. We make each other very happy.
> 
> After that, we took my mom out for her birthday. Mom wanted to go to a Chinese buffet in a town about 20 miles away, but before we could leave, my older sister & her brood showed up to give Mom her birthday present. For once, all my siblings remembered Mom's birthday & got her something.
> 
> Quaker Meeting was great today. It was one of two times a year we got to meet in a real chapel. We met in Sydney, OH today at the Dorothy Love Retirement Home. The chapel is pretty simple, lots of plain wood in a circular room. The stained glass windows depict the Days of Creation & were designed by a high school student who won the open competition. I offered vocal prayer or ministry that went something like this: "Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of my beauty. I am not too tall or too short. I am not too old or too young. I am not too disabled. I am not the wrong ethnicity. I am not the wrong religion. I am not the wrong size or shape. I am perfect just the way I am. Thank you, God, for making me this way. Thank you for all of your beauty. Thank you for all of your diversity. Thank you for all of your Light. Thank you for bringing us all together."


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO......that is me for sure.


NanaCaren said:


> Opps I'll post a different one here  :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

DH every so often says we need to get some sheep or goats for Sydney to herd.....uhhhh don't think so......you know who would have to tend to them. If I was younger it would be a different story.....



Poledra65 said:


> And they certainly do have the need to herd, even each other if nothing else is around to herd. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, caught up again. Need to get some rest. Will TTYL. Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up again. Need to get some rest. Will TTYL. Hugs and prayers for all


Sleep well!


----------



## Spider

Sorlenna said:


> She looks stunning (and so does he)! :thumbup:


Ditto on that, she is beautiful. What a smile. And I would love to have her hair!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

11:30pm and I am checking in and catching up.
My ears are starting to really hurt and my nose is starting to get sniffly, also my neck is hurting where your glands would be. :thumbdown:

Okay all caught up and I am off to bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> No, last summer worked in the town where are lake home is in an Antique shop I used to work in when I lived at the lake full time. Last summer moving back to the lake full time again they called me and I worked for them from June through Oct. Then in November I took a Home Dec job 90 miles away.
> It is a huge store with all kinds of furniture and fabrics for the home. Then we got an apt.there with two bedrooms and two baths once DH found his job. But we are keeping the lake home. So then the antique friend of mine called and they wanted me Wed through Sat and told her I work Mon through Wed , so only could do Thursday, Friday and Sat for her. This year the antique store looks wonderful, flowers and ferns all over and all new items with just a few from last year. They also are adding photography art their daughter in law is doing it is wonderful. So I have frantically trying to get the lake home in order, since everything from the other house was just all put into it when we moved back. What a mess. And with mom having a stroke, I just feel like I can never catch up. Enough of me. Hope this explains a little of what I have been doing.


SOunds like you are going to be exhausted with all the working and travelling even without your mothers needs. But I do remember how much you loved it at the antique store (once the creepy man issue settled down that is of course.)


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Lovely couple- Chrissy especially and what a lovley dress she has. Did it stay on? Doesn't look ready to slip down- now that would be very embarrassing if it did slip down.


----------



## darowil

Exhasted today, but my neck aches from lying down yesterday so don't want to lie down today. So will just sit here until time to go to my nextlknitting group. One already today as well as fasting bloods and MAryanne's surgeons appointment. She is now on the waiting list for surgery- probably around 2 months but only time will tell that. Hope it is a bit less than that or it might clash with her 30th birthday weekend late July. Would be nice if she had it befor ethan- but as she is not paying anything for it beggars can't be choosers. And it is so good that she can get it done under our public health system.
BTW the bloods and Maryanne's appoitment where at the same place which was why I did them today so not as bad as it sounded. And the knitting was on my way home so my morning wasn't as bad as it sounded after I wrote it all down!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> the first beagle I got ate my peacock and then ate a bunch of my chickens. The Luna finished off the ones that were left. A bird dog when you have birds is not really a good idea. They don't mix. :-(


Doesn't sound like a good mix- and the dogs are only doing what they are meant to do so rather hard to stop them doing it.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> For many years I received my birthday present in November as we usually went to the city shopping after harvest. I had the nerve to be born in seeding time so not time to acknowledge it then. This week a friend gave me a little flower for my birthday a couple of days after & my husband said, Oh, it was your birthday on Wed. Wasn't it. I forgot his once when our youngest was in PICU at 3months old with whooping cough & now if he forgets he says well you did too.I don't know how I could have forgotten at a time like that!
> 
> How could you have forgotten- it like you had anything else to think and worry about after all!
> 
> :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Guys and remembering dates are just not good combinations....but DH can't get off the hook, my birthday is the day before his!!


That wouldn't work here- David is more likely to forget his as it is not in his diary! As it is his sisters as well he is more likely to remember it.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> All the mangoes I've ever seen have been yellow/gold on the inside and green on the outside -- how do they get a peachy color named mango? She absolutely could model for the store.


Green ones here aren't yet ripe!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


Over here they would have to check out why befor ehe was allowed to drive again, especially having done it twice. Once they found out why and controlled it he might be allowed to drive. It's not as though it is only himslef at risk if he keeps driving either. As you said it could so easily have been much more serious and included injries to people.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> One of the things that kept me busy on Sat6rday was an event in the family. Niece no 2 and boyfriend had a combined 17th birthday party and engagement party. I did have amoverprotective aunty moment and presented my niece with what I called the only great niece I am to have before she is thirty. I gave her a reborn baby doll.


Congrats to them- but it's so young to be engaged! When are they planning on getting married?


----------



## darowil

Well 
i've caught up, not feeling any better.Might try panadol and a coffee to keep me going a few more hours


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure amazon has coconut sugar--is there anything they don't have?!


They do here in the UK priced anywhere between £4.50 and £30
depending on type and weight


----------



## sugarsugar

HI everyone, so so far behind.. I wont comment much or I will never get caught up. Love to all. Things are ok here. Serena is now 1 month old and today wieghs 9lb 3oz!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> HI everyone, so so far behind.. I wont comment much or I will never get caught up. Love to all. Things are ok here. Serena is now 1 month old and today wieghs 9lb 3oz!


What a big girl she is getting to be! Does she grasp things? I have forgotten the major milestones!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I just snap photos of what I find interesting.


And I'm so glad you do!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly I see your point! It can easily take 3-4 working days ordinary postage to get things between the two main islands, that we have.


Usually if I mail a card or letter, it arrives in the next day's mail. My son and family live about the same distance from me. He lives about 1 1/2 miles from where my mother lived.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> yes we can all multi task. I have been doing it a ;title like this all week. :shock: :lol:


I think we all have days/weeks like that. But I don't have the excuse of having a houseful of teens like you do!!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Usually if I mail a card or letter, it arrives in the next day's mail. My son and family live about the same distance from me. He lives about 1 1/2 miles from where my mother lived.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Ok, I'm relaxing now, shakes are all gone and I have a huge glass full of strawberries, blueberries, mint and raspberries. Berries are crushed, strawberries sliced and mint bruised. Mmmm good. Drank the first one too fast, will savor the second one. :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm not surprised you were shaky. That's traumatic that it happened so close to your house and then thinking the driver was dead. He should be glad God was watching over him.
So glad the damage wasn't worse. I hope he has good insurance that won't give you a hard time about paying for the damage!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It can end up going up, or down, Napier in 1936 went upwards.


Hello Julie, how are you doing?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> That is quite the trek when one doesn't have a vehicle. That is about how far I have to go for the one. I have recently discovered a little country store about a t bird the distance from me. The ladies that run it are very nice and are more than happy to help.They have several gluten free items in their stare as well.


Have always loved little country stores....but they're scarcer than hen's teeth in this area now! When I was growing up in the country, there were a couple at each cross-roads. Now you can drive for miles and never see one.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Very neat that the swans come for a visit during the wedding.


Everyone was hoping they would. I think I have a picture of the swans with the little flower girls. I'll post it if I can find it.....not that I'm disorganized or anything! ROLF!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> What a big girl she is getting to be! Does she grasp things? I have forgotten the major milestones!


Not til about 3 months- should be smiling soon


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 7:05 on a lovely day. The sun is trying to peek out from behind the clouds again. I'm off to mum's today so not sure when I'll be back on. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Well
> i've caught up, not feeling any better.Might try panadol and a coffee to keep me going a few more hours


Sorry you're feeling so bad.
Hope you're better soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie, how are you doing?


About to head back to bed! it is nearly 11 -15 pm.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Mac users usually are quite dedicated!


I find a lot less problems with the mac. I'm not above using what ever is available.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 7:05 on a lovely day. The sun is trying to peek out from behind the clouds again. I'm off to mum's today so not sure when I'll be back on.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Have a great day.


Good morning, Caren,
Love the coffee...need another cup already. We were only a few degrees warmer than your temps this morning. 49 F here overnight. Our record low for the night was 46 set in the late 1800's so we were close to that.
Have fun at your mum's and take a few pictures for us!
June


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Sorry you're feeling so bad.
> Hope you're better soon.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Coffee and panadol helped- made it through my knitting without too much problem but now the effects wearing off so think I will head to bed. It is 8.45 so not too bad.


----------



## jknappva

Here's the picture of the swans at the wedding reception, Kaye. Almost didn't find it! Not sure of the size...hope it's not too small!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, David said I can't have one, I have told him to not enable me to gain weight. lol
> Have a good night, I'm heading that way also, have to walk up to the coffee shop at about 630am and meet Marla, then we are off to Ft. Collins.


That is the problem but I figure if I had only one it would be ok as long as they were gluten free. 
Have a good night as well. Enjoy your day tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren,
> Love the coffee...need another cup already. We were only a few degrees warmer than your temps this morning. 49 F here overnight. Our record low for the night was 46 set in the late 1800's so we were close to that.
> Have fun at your mum's and take a few pictures for us!
> June


Just getting to thinking about coffee. It was in the 30's the night before, woke to frost yesterday. Thank goodness not this morning the plants would not be happy with me at all. 
Definite photos, I have promised to get some and post them.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Lovely couple- Chrissy especially and what a lovley dress she has. Did it stay on? Doesn't look ready to slip down- now that would be very embarrassing if it did slip down.


Yes the dress stayed on. there was a tiny mishap of it getting caught in the door.  I will have to see if it can be mended.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound like a good mix- and the dogs are only doing what they are meant to do so rather hard to stop them doing it.


It won't a good mix and I couldn't really get mad at the dog. I didn't realize beagles were bird dogs until it was too late.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Just getting to thinking about coffee. It was in the 30's the night before, woke to frost yesterday. Thank goodness not this morning the plants would not be happy with me at all.
> Definite photos, I have promised to get some and post them.


I'm looking forward to them. Does your mum live in the U.S. or in Canada? I don't remember you saying.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> They do here in the UK priced anywhere between £4.50 and £30
> depending on type and weight


The bag I posted the photo of cost $9 so would be about the same price.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> About to head back to bed! it is nearly 11 -15 pm.


Good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Here's the picture of the swans at the wedding reception, Kaye. Almost didn't find it! Not sure of the size...hope it's not too small!
> Junek


What sweet picture and yes the little girls holding hands is cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm looking forward to them. Does your mum live in the U.S. or in Canada? I don't remember you saying.
> Junek


That is because I mostly just say she lives and hour away. She lives in the U.S. 
Heading out now to drop Chrissy off and head to mum's.


----------



## jheiens

The beagles around here are NOT bird dogs but, rather, rabbit hunters. None we ever had or hunted with ever messed with a bird much less chased down and killed a flock of them. Sorry about the loss.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning from GA. Darowil and Ggesmom sorry you ae feeling bad; sending you hugs. Rookie I hope you aee feeing better too.

Going through coffee withdrawal....DH accidentally broke the carafe this morning so no coffee for now. Awkkkkkkk!


Loved the infused water ideas you posted Caren I had seen it somewhere (don't remember whee) and then when Angora mentioned the one she was drinking it made me make up my mind to see about getting an infuser pitcher. I was onine Walmart has some very reasonable so I'm gong to check into it. Trying to give up soft drinks and artificial sweetened drinks. Tell me, do you eat the fruit eventually? Just curious.

Sydney did really well being crated for the niht last night. He's learning bit by bit.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in and catching up.
> My ears are starting to really hurt and my nose is starting to get sniffly, also my neck is hurting where your glands would be. :thumbdown:
> 
> Okay all caught up and I am off to bed. Night all.


I sure hope you back in the pink again soon. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Exhasted today, but my neck aches from lying down yesterday so don't want to lie down today. So will just sit here until time to go to my nextlknitting group. One already today as well as fasting bloods and MAryanne's surgeons appointment. She is now on the waiting list for surgery- probably around 2 months but only time will tell that. Hope it is a bit less than that or it might clash with her 30th birthday weekend late July. Would be nice if she had it befor ethan- but as she is not paying anything for it beggars can't be choosers. And it is so good that she can get it done under our public health system.
> BTW the bloods and Maryanne's appoitment where at the same place which was why I did them today so not as bad as it sounded. And the knitting was on my way home so my morning wasn't as bad as it sounded after I wrote it all down!


Wonderful that they are able to get Maryanne scheduled for gallbladder surgery, I agree, a little sooner would be nice, especially so it doesn't conflict, but as long as it gets done is the main thing. 
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 7:05 on a lovely day. The sun is trying to peek out from behind the clouds again. I'm off to mum's today so not sure when I'll be back on.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Have a great day.


Beautiful coffee. 
Have a great day at you moms.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I find a lot less problems with the mac. I'm not above using what ever is available.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good night and pleasant dreams.


Thanks- got up- showered so I am ready to start my day later!

Need to buy some honey when I do my shopping so I can make up some of Kathy's (gottastch's) chilli and ginger brew for sore throats- first cold of the year creeping up on me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like what I'm just getting rid of....sorry it came your way. Nose is still a little stuffy, but at least the ears and sinuses seem to be getting cleared.



gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and I am checking in and catching up.
> My ears are starting to really hurt and my nose is starting to get sniffly, also my neck is hurting where your glands would be. :thumbdown:
> 
> Okay all caught up and I am off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


She is beautiful :-D I am with you they are a handsome couple. Lovely color gown


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes a real difference when people will order in for you- when I lived in Christchurch we had a very small Supermarket diagonally opposite, and they would get large sizes of flour and rice for me- sadly it burnt down- and now is one of the seriously flood prone areas of the city- the land has subsided 1/2 a metre with the quakes- and in some areas is flooding to waist height.


Wow, that is quite sad. One forgets that the damage from something like this can be lasting and take forever to repair homes and businesses, if ever, like the one you were talking about. Lives changed forever.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good thing no one was out in your yard. For sure his liscence should be suspended until the cause of his episodes is investigated at the very least if not permanently. It could have been a tragedy.


We do have his address so will be able to find out if he is ok. I am worried that this is a precursor to heart problems and hope they can help him. If he had turned on his street he would have not been at our yard, so apparently he passed out before he would have turned and traveled unconscious all the way to the next street, ours. Thank goodness, also that he didn't hit an oncoming car as he crossed over. Definitely concerned about how he is. I heard one of the EMT's say to the police to check him out as he smelled a whif, meaning alcohol, but I'm sure even if he'd had a drink that he wouldn't have passed out. Think it is a physical condition, perhaps not a heart attack yet, but possibly leading up to something serious in the future. Turns out his is the street before us and about a 4 minutes to walk.


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Here's the picture of the swans at the wedding reception, Kaye. Almost didn't find it! Not sure of the size...hope it's not too small!
> Junek


One of the best pictures i've ever seen! You ought to check into having it in a Bride's magazine!


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> One of the best pictures i've ever seen! You ought to check into having it in a Bride's magazine!


It my sister's picture. She's the photographer in the family. She's had quite a few published in the local paper. 
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

I am up too early today. I'm not real happy with my babies! Tomorrow I have to get up early as I am going to my DS's so we can go finish my mom's accounts. At that time, I will fix it so that my DD will get my investments when I pass on. Not a fun thing to think about, but very necessary. I need to get a will done, but one step at a time.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Darowil and Ggesmom sorry you ae feeling bad; sending you hugs. Rookie I hope you aee feeing better too.
> 
> Going through coffee withdrawal....DH accidentally broke the carafe this morning so no coffee for now. Awkkkkkkk!
> 
> Loved the infused water ideas you posted Caren I had seen it somewhere (don't remember whee) and then when Angora mentioned the one she was drinking it made me make up my mind to see about getting an infuser pitcher. I was onine Walmart has some very reasonable so I'm gong to check into it. Trying to give up soft drinks and artificial sweetened drinks. Tell me, do you eat the fruit eventually? Just curious.
> 
> Sydney did really well being crated for the niht last night. He's learning bit by bit.


Sorry about the coffee. You mentioning being online at Wal-Mart reminded me. The last couple of things I 've ordered from them came the next day!! The last thing I ordered said it would be delivered by May 29. I paid for standard shipping and it was delivered by FedEx!
Sounds like Sydney is a fast learner!

Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, how horrible to come upon accident in your own yard and think the man was dead. He was lucky to have an angel like you there to give him chair and human touch and compassion. Do hope his insurance covers damages and they take drivers license away. They will in a heartbeat if alcohol involved. Glad it wasn't truly tragic and you or grands or dog involved. Hugs.
Aran, so happy for you and Erin. Your mom is lucky to have you for a son. I love your prayer. I can remember many a Quaker meeting in an old one room school house without heat but wood burning stove.
Caren, looking forward to tales of your London trip. 
June, would love to try painting girls with swans. Charming.
Kaye, know you and Marla will have fun trip.
Gwen, not to feel bad. Maya still acts like pup at times, usually late afternoon, and she will be four in August. 
Well I better take shower and act like we are going to Loma Linda today.


----------



## melyn

Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


----------



## melyn

heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


----------



## gagesmom

10:30am and I am awake. Had a lovely lie in this morning. :thumbup: 


Going to try and catch up quickly, think I may be going for a ride on the motorcycle today.(finally) :lol: :lol:

I am feeling a bit better this morning but will be putting cotton in my ears when we are out on the bike today.

Melyn-Gorgeous wedding photos, love the tails on the tuxedo :thumbup: 

Angora- I am so happy that no one was hurt, what a fright.

Will check in later on and let you know how my ride went :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

TNS said:


> DH and I went for a stroll along the beach and got really close to a little bird called a knott, so DH went back to fetch his camera. If anyone is interested I will try to get him to download some of his close ups of this tiny bird as we spent ages just following it as it fed amongst the seaweed at the waters edge. I do love being able to do this, just magical, and very therapeutic for the human observers!


And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Have always loved little country stores....but they're scarcer than hen's teeth in this area now! When I was growing up in the country, there were a couple at each cross-roads. Now you can drive for miles and never see one.
> Junek


The legacy of Walmart, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a darling little bird---I'd follow it and observe it also.



TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


----------



## jheiens

I've just learned that my frigidaire dehumidifier has been on recall list since last year sometime.

If you have such a device, please check *www.greeusa.com* and look down through the listings for various brands and sizes. The danger is fire and smoke damage and over-heated wiring. The number to call is *866-853-2802*.

I'm on the phone with a lovely lady in Indiana but it took many re-connections and repetitions of the ''Your call is so important to us . . . . ' before I was connected to her. She had a lovely and very broad Southern accent. Obviously she was from de-e-e-e-e-e-p in the southern US.

If you pursue this, you will need the brand name, model number and a 'date' code, the serial number ( all of which may contain capital letters).

I am awaiting written information and instructions for claiming a refund and returning whatever is necessary to the recall folks.

Be safe. Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely wedding pictures and of your grandchidren


melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just found this site posted on my FB page by my niece. If you are a dog lover I think it will give you a chuckle or two.

http://fillthewell.com/if-dogs-could-text/


----------



## pammie1234

Melyn, the pictures are great! The wedding looks beautiful and the couple look so happy. I like the GC's picture! That shows how "real" kids are!

TNS, great shots! DH is a good photographer!


----------



## angelam

pammie1234 said:


> I am up too early today. I'm not real happy with my babies! Tomorrow I have to get up early as I am going to my DS's so we can go finish my mom's accounts. At that time, I will fix it so that my DD will get my investments when I pass on. Not a fun thing to think about, but very necessary. I need to get a will done, but one step at a time.


Here in the UK we have what is called LPA (Lasting Power of Attorney). Last year I set one up so that if I have any illness that renders me unable to look after my affairs (Alzheimers, stroke etc) my daughters can take over my financial affairs without any hassle. I also have made a will - but you have to die for that to come into effect! Not the easiest subject to raise with the family but it makes things so much easier if the need arises.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that is quite sad. One forgets that the damage from something like this can be lasting and take forever to repair homes and businesses, if ever, like the one you were talking about. Lives changed forever.


They have had four, I think it is, floods in the last three months that they were told at first were a 100 year event- and then the others kept happening- it is very hard on people- already traumatised by the earthquakes. They have huge problems with the Insurance Companies refusing to settle the claims.


----------



## angelam

melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


Lovely pictures Lyn. What a beautiful weekend for a wedding. Perfect weather, hope you all had a good time.
Hugs back to you ((((())))) x.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA. Darowil and Ggesmom sorry you ae feeling bad; sending you hugs. Rookie I hope you aee feeing better too.
> 
> Going through coffee withdrawal....DH accidentally broke the carafe this morning so no coffee for now. Awkkkkkkk!
> 
> Loved the infused water ideas you posted Caren I had seen it somewhere (don't remember whee) and then when Angora mentioned the one she was drinking it made me make up my mind to see about getting an infuser pitcher. I was onine Walmart has some very reasonable so I'm gong to check into it. Trying to give up soft drinks and artificial sweetened drinks. Tell me, do you eat the fruit eventually? Just curious.
> 
> Sydney did really well being crated for the niht last night. He's learning bit by bit.


I had mentioned the cucumber water before, but it was just putting cucumber in the water, nothing fancy. I ate all my fruit when I was done. LOL whether you are supposed to or not. Of course mine was only in a large glass and I just refilled it once so ithadn't gotten too mushy. I did however crush the fruit, except the strawberries, since they were sliced.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


Wonderful close ups. I've never heard of a Knott before. Is it a wader? I've been enjoying the webcam on Burhou, especially today when I saw my first Puffins! Up until now it has been all gulls.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


Lovely photos, Lyn! flowers and the wedding! Glad you came through without a 'spell'.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


I have managed to forget what sort of bird this is!? Is it a permanent resident or a visitor? I can almost smell the seaweed!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


Great Pictures. Thank you so much and didn't even know birds had eyelashes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


So lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


Couldn't have been more perfect. Just beautiful weather and such a lovely couple. Nice to see the family and so wonderful that you didn't have any dizzy spells. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Here's the picture of the swans at the wedding reception, Kaye. Almost didn't find it! Not sure of the size...hope it's not too small!
> Junek


Love it! Not too small either. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Those sending in KAP reservations* .....I just got Angora1's reservation and she mentioned that the address I put on the form didn't work for her. I have no idea why BUT just in case please PM me and I'll give you my personal email address I used last year if it doesn't work for you so't I can be sure and get your form. I get other mail from it but who knows......technology stumps me at times.

Sorry for the trouble Angora1 and thank you for calling this to my attention.

HUGS!
Gwen

Oh yes....for anyone interested in attending the KAP in Oct. please PM me for a reservation form.  :lol:


----------



## nittergma

You're in my prayers workerbee, depression is no fun is it.


busyworkerbee said:


> As always, cute :thumbup:
> 
> Have been busy for last several days with sorting out and reorgising bedroom and craft room. Currently hate bedroom as it is almost sterile. This is a result of living with someone with OCD. Depression has been acting up as a result. Do really wish I was in position to move out, but single unit rents up here are too expensive.
> 
> Consequently, have not been on much as would like and have missed the news from here.
> 
> Sorlenna, hugs to you.
> 
> Hugs to anyony with upsetting events occurring.


----------



## nittergma

I read it is/was Melody's B.day today. Happy Birthday Meloday! Aaron, I'm happy to hear good things are happening for you!


----------



## KateB

Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


Lovely family and a gorgeous couple. Looks like the weather was fantastic.
At least you got the grandchildren all together!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


Your garden is lovely. Thanks for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 10:30am and I am awake. Had a lovely lie in this morning. :thumbup:
> 
> Going to try and catch up quickly, think I may be going for a ride on the motorcycle today.(finally) :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am feeling a bit better this morning but will be putting cotton in my ears when we are out on the bike today.
> 
> Melyn-Gorgeous wedding photos, love the tails on the tuxedo :thumbup:
> 
> Angora- I am so happy that no one was hurt, what a fright.
> 
> Will check in later on and let you know how my ride went :thumbup:


Glad you feel well enough for a ride. Have fun.
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this site posted on my FB page by my niece. If you are a dog lover I think it will give you a chuckle or two.
> 
> http://fillthewell.com/if-dogs-could-text/


More than just chuckles, Gwen. I laughed out loud! A lot!! Thanks.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> The legacy of Walmart, etc.


I don't think it was Wal-Mart. More that people had cars and trucks and could travel farther without it taking all day. And the large supermarkets could sell items much cheaper.
When I was growing up, in our little village, there were 2 stores at the crossroads and another a couple of houses down the road. The larger store sold everything from shoes to bread to gas to animal feed!
Junek

to


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil...Hope today is better. I had to take another pill during the night.

Sugarsugar...A month old. How precious. Good weight too.

June...We called our insurance and they said this man's insurance company is quite good about getting back to them and paying.

Talking of country stores...We aren't really country but I do try and buy local and use local companies. Sometimes they are good and sometimes not. :roll:


----------



## KateB

Happy belated birthday Mel!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this site posted on my FB page by my niece. If you are a dog lover I think it will give you a chuckle or two.
> 
> http://fillthewell.com/if-dogs-could-text/


Thanks, Gwen. They were hilarious!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


Great to hear from you but a bummer that you had to pay for Wi-Fi! Loved Sea world in Florida and in Tx.
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Being tired and multitasking! That would me for sure!!!


Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Could you hear me laughing???
> Bill said that sounds about right!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you're enjoying your time in Kissimmee...we've enjoyed Sea World too, but have been a little leery of them after the death of one of their trainers a couple of years ago.



KateB said:


> Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Mac users usually are quite dedicated!


I would never use anything but a mac. This one I have now was a new system in some ways so I had a bit of trouble re learning different applications but I would never have any other than a mac. I just have an imac -- none of the other macs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I would never use anything but a mac. This one I have now was a new system in some ways so I had a bit of trouble re learning different applications but I would never have any other than a mac. I just have an imac -- none of the other macs.


Off on another tack I am not quite sure what it is that you are wearing in your new avatar, but it looks really good- crochet?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful coffee.
> Have a great day at you moms.


Thanks  I have just gotten back from Mum's was rather chilly so didn't get many photos. This one is not from Mum's but thought it was neat just the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very cute..I've seen several different versions of this. We once stayed at a B&B on the mountain near Chattanooga, TN and the owner had several gardens where she used old shirts, pants, shoes and boots...she was drooling over DH's size 16's so we sent her an old pair of his boots. She sent back a photo of it in her garden. It looked like Sasquatch had visited since she put them near things planted in little kids' rain boots. It was a funny display. She painted the outside of the boots a very pretty blue. Imagine all that you could do with some of the new duck tape designs!



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks  I have just gotten back from Mum's was rather chilly so didn't get many photos. This one is not from Mum's but thought it was neat just the same.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wow! I've got a lot of catching up to do!! We left last Fri. at 8 a.m. to go to Lancaster, PA for the weekend. It's about a 5 hour drive to where our group was meeting. It absolutely POURED the entire way there!! Our meeting was a group of Amateur Radio operators (Hams) who have been doing Bible study on the air every morning for 44 years. We get together once a year so that they can have a business meeting. It's a lot of fun to see everyone and this year we had a new couple to get acquainted with. Bob and I turned the weekend into a little mini-vacation - we went to see the Sight and Sound production of "Moses" (very impressive) on Fri. afternoon and on Sun. afternoon we went to see the Gaither Vocal Band - a Southern Gospel group. We had a great time and got home about 11 p.m. Sunday night. We slept in a little this morning - we were really tired!! Got most of the laundry done, and now I'm babysitting and trying to speed-read 4 days of KTP! I'm sure I'll catch up by Wed. or so (LOL) Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I would never use anything but a mac. This one I have now was a new system in some ways so I had a bit of trouble re learning different applications but I would never have any other than a mac. I just have an imac -- none of the other macs.


I love your new avatar! Is this a new scarf you've made. Could we have a larger picture so we can see it better?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks  I have just gotten back from Mum's was rather chilly so didn't get many photos. This one is not from Mum's but thought it was neat just the same.


What a great way to recycle old jeans. We have lots of sun but the breeze is a little cool but really nice.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- got up- showered so I am ready to start my day later!
> 
> Need to buy some honey when I do my shopping so I can make up some of Kathy's (gottastch's) chilli and ginger brew for sore throats- first cold of the year creeping up on me.


A cold is not good nor is a sore throat. Good idea to get it taken care of right away.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I don't think it was Wal-Mart. More that people had cars and trucks and could travel farther without it taking all day. And the large supermarkets could sell items much cheaper.
> When I was growing up, in our little village, there were 2 stores at the crossroads and another a couple of houses down the road. The larger store sold everything from shoes to bread to gas to animal feed!
> Junek (quote)
> 
> Of course, if we had just continued to shop regularly at our ''neighborhood'' shops, even the little yarn shops on the Main Street might still be there. Sam Walton did not kidnap any of us and drag us off to his 'big box' place of business, now did he? And we keep buying online because we get a bigger choice at a better price, don't we?
> 
> The Wal-Marts of the world don't carry anything near to what our local yarn shops used to carry. Please, let's realize the parts we all played in the closing of the local shops, wherever we live.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow! I've got a lot of catching up to do!! We left last Fri. at 8 a.m. to go to Lancaster, PA for the weekend. It's about a 5 hour drive to where our group was meeting. It absolutely POURED the entire way there!! Our meeting was a group of Amateur Radio operators (Hams) who have been doing Bible study on the air every morning for 44 years. We get together once a year so that they can have a business meeting. It's a lot of fun to see everyone and this year we had a new couple to get acquainted with. Bob and I turned the weekend into a little mini-vacation - we went to see the Sight and Sound production of "Moses" (very impressive) on Fri. afternoon and on Sun. afternoon we went to see the Gaither Vocal Band - a Southern Gospel group. We had a great time and got home about 11 p.m. Sunday night. We slept in a little this morning - we were really tired!! Got most of the laundry done, and now I'm babysitting and trying to speed-read 4 days of KTP! I'm sure I'll catch up by Wed. or so (LOL) Love and prayers, Paula


Sounds like a fun mini-vac! The Gaithers seem ageless. They've been around forever.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> She is beautiful :-D I am with you they are a handsome couple. Lovely color gown


Thank you! I love the colour, the oher choice was a pale mint green.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was Wal-Mart. More that people had cars and trucks and could travel farther without it taking all day. And the large supermarkets could sell items much cheaper.
> When I was growing up, in our little village, there were 2 stores at the crossroads and another a couple of houses down the road. The larger store sold everything from shoes to bread to gas to animal feed!
> Junek (quote)
> 
> Of course, if we had just continued to shop regularly at our ''neighborhood'' shops, even the little yarn shops on the Main Street might still be there. Sam Walton did not kidnap any of us and drag us off to his 'big box' place of business, now did he? And we keep buying online because we get a bigger choice at a better price, don't we?
> 
> The Wal-Marts of the world don't carry anything near to what our local yarn shops used to carry. Please, let's realize the parts we all played in the closing of the local shops, wherever we live.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> So true! Wal-Mart tried to get a building permit in a small community about 20 miles from me and the powers that be shut them down!! So if people want to shop at one they have to drive at least 20 miles.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Beautiful photos, the wedding, the grandkids, the beautiful flowers & unique planters.

I agree, June, if we didn't travel to shop all the small stores might still be around. When I was a kid we went to Lloydminster (60 miles)maybe twice a year, in summer on a ferry across the Saskatchewan river & in winter on the ice or to North Battleford (80 miles) also once or twice, now we think nothing of running into Lloyd several times a month. Many small towns nearby have completely disappeared, there used to be Elevators, post offices & General stores & all are now gone.
I was out in the yard this morning, put out some petunias but came in frozen. The forecast says it will be really nice by the weekend but this cold drizzly weather is getting sickening!

I came across this recipe & thought it sounded good, hopefully I will soon be wondering how to use up asparagus from the garden, I can only eat so much & DH isn't big on it.
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/baked-asparagus-dip
Well, time to rise up & head back outside.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A cold is not good nor is a sore throat. Good idea to get it taken care of right away.


 :thumbup: It can be quite debilitating! I go out very soon!


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Wonderful close ups. I've never heard of a Knott before. Is it a wader? I've been enjoying the webcam on Burhou, especially today when I saw my first Puffins! Up until now it has been all gulls.


So pleased you've seen your first puffin via PuffinCam. The knott is indeed a wader, usually found in small flocks with others including turnstones and whimbrels etc, when they are much more nervous. This one was on its own and much less nervous than normal, hence the close ups.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandma Paula...That must have been an exhausting trip with rain the whole way and hopefully no fog involved, but I know there are times when it is so hard to see if it is coming down hard. Glad you made it safely there and back. What fun it must have been to get together with everyone. I remember Ham radios, didn't have one but would love it, and also the Gaithers.

Walmart had to do with some of the loss of small business here. A craft store near where they were going up told me that they would probably be out of business after Walmart built as they couldn't compete, and not too long after, they were.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I have managed to forget what sort of bird this is!? Is it a permanent resident or a visitor? I can almost smell the seaweed!


its a knott, and they seem to be resident, although sometimes apparent resident species tun out to migrate but are then replaced by others from further north!
Today's nature photo is something I found under the boards outside the back door. It has now been identified as the chrysalis of the oak eggar moth, and the moth man from the wildlife trust is coming to collect it tomorrow so he can hatch it out. The hairs on the cocoon and also caterpillar are an irritant so its unwise to touch them!


----------



## iamsam

it's all tied into how you few yourself as a man - a lot of men are afraid of looking weak and unable to care for those they love. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Oh, Sam, Sam, I just love you to death!! You understand that macho-man nonsense so well!!! A few years ago, my oldest son realized there was no way he could do the things he was accustomed to doing because of COPD. Until he finally accepted that he was getting older and not in good health, he was almost impossible to live with. And he was only in his mid-50's. That testosterone is stubborn!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


Glad you got through the weekend without any further spells and that the weather cooperated. What a lovely looking family you have, even if they were not all looking at the camera. They were at least all in the same place.


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> Today's nature photo is something I found under the boards outside the back door. It has now been identified as the chrysalis of the oak eggar moth, and the moth man from the wildlife trust is coming to collect it tomorrow so he can hatch it out. The hairs on the cocoon and also caterpillar are an irritant so its unwise to touch them!


Fascinating! I googled pictures of the moth--beautiful thing. Are they endangered and that's why the moth man is collecting it?


----------



## TNS

nittergma said:


> You're in my prayers workerbee, depression is no fun is it.


Bright and healing, encouraging wishes to you from me too!


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


Your garden is beautiful :-D :-D


----------



## gagesmom

5pm and I have to say it was sooooooo awesome going out on the bike. I still have a grin plastered on my face.

Going to catch up.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


Hi Kate, I hope you get your $5 worth, and lose the 6* love bugs. (What are they?) Went to Seaworld about 15 years ago and was similarly impressed but now have some concerns about them keeping the killer whales if you can believe some of the reports about their welfare. Are they still there?
I hope you're still having a wonderful time, certainly sounds like you are.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


A cute little bird.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Fascinating! I googled pictures of the moth--beautiful thing. Are they endangered and that's why the moth man is collecting it?


Not on the redlist, but fairly uncommon. The entomologist (retired university lecturer) does a lot of moth trapping to survey what we have here, and he will often breed caterpillars found in the wild as eggs as this allows him to study them in detail before releasing the moths (or butterflies). He works with the youngsters in the Wildlife Watch organisation too, so can show them how to look after them, and passes on his enthusiasm.


----------



## iamsam

I think I have a moment here - I have been on the phone most of the day for one thing or another. right now I am holding for ocial security - I have it on speaker phone so that helps. we'll see how long before someone answers - this is the third number I have called. getting to talk to a real person is practically impossible these days regardless of who you are calling. so we sit and wait now for someone to come on the line. someone is to help me shortly - oh yeah. rotflmao

well - all our dead trees are down - looks better already.

70° out but there is a cool wind blowing - you need to be out of the wind to be comfortable.

I am pages behind so will start reading.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna

TNS said:


> Not on the redlist, but fairly uncommon. The entomologist (retired university lecturer) does a lot of moth trapping to survey what we have here, and he will often breed caterpillars found in the wild as eggs as this allows him to study them in detail before releasing the moths (or butterflies). He works with the youngsters in the Wildlife Watch organisation too, so can show them how to look after them, and passes on his enthusiasm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what is ceviche? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from sizzling Southern California where the weatherman told us last night on the news that the worst is over and we should be back into the low 70's next week...can't wait!!! The air was so bad yesterday, the smoke from the San Diego area fires made it hard to breathe, such a terrible loss for the people in that area. All your recipes sound delicious, we have been living on salads, salads and more salads but also on ceviche which is a favorite of my DH and yours truly. Thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party!! Send us rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - what are you wearing in your new avatar? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> that is hilarious! sheesh!!


----------



## gagesmom

Ya I am curious too. :lol:


----------



## iamsam

does he not do this very often? --- sam --- where does he work?



gagesmom said:


> okay so Greg came home with a bag(not one for wrapping things) and he gave it to me. 2 t shirts I had been eyeing up last trip to Walmart. Then he said I am going to give you my wallet and bank card and you and Gage can go shopping. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Ok I am reeling from the shock, but I am not going to take long in getting dressed and ready to go :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again for my bday wishes. See you later on.
> 
> Hi ho Hi ho a shopping I will go.


----------



## gagesmom

ya he has never offered me his bank card in 13yrs. I almost passed out.


thewren said:


> does he not do this very often? --- sam --- where does he work?


----------



## iamsam

sarah - how lovely of you to stop in for a cuppa with us - we hope you had a good time - do plan of coming back so - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> kosher for Passover.


----------



## angelam

The Wal-Marts of the world don't carry anything near to what our local yarn shops used to carry. Please, let's realize the parts we all played in the closing of the local shops, wherever we live.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

"Use it or Lose it". How very true that saying has turned out to be, particularly regarding local shops.


----------



## iamsam

I actually feel sorry for the animals - they did not ask for their habitat to be used for huge housing developments and roads, etc. they were here before we were. I think we have brought this problem on ourselves. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Might be moles---we've seen an increase in the wild animal populations in our area --- as noted by the coyote that was casually walking down our street. I saw a news program where they were tracking the coyotes -- and it was taken in the Chicago suburbs and it looked like they were in our neighborhood!! They've upped the numbers quite a bit of how many they've counted around here...they even showed video of the coyotes going up to patio doors looking for outside dog food bowls...kind of scares me to think they're lurking outside whenever I go out.


----------



## iamsam

I think you could use it - when they put it out there like that they have to know people are going to use it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if I need to get copy right information to have that put onto a t-shirt before DH's fishing trip to Canada -- I think it would be really cute.


----------



## iamsam

siouxann --- sam



jheiens said:


> I am trying to reach *Souixann* with a PM to let her know that her KAP squares arrived safely this morning, but I am unable to come up with anywhere near the correct spelling of her user name.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thanks so much.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that makes me feel good fannygrace - you need to tell us how it was. and WELCOME to the knitting tea party and for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



FrannyGrace said:


> Good timing for the Mushroom Soup Recipe! I just decided I needed to use up the mushrooms in the fridge and that a mushroom soup sounded good and there it is! Thank You!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it's all tied into how you few yourself as a man - a lot of men are afraid of looking weak and unable to care for those they love. --- sam


And that makes a lot of sense, Sam. 
Junek


----------



## iamsam

what a treat to hear from you London girl - and I hope you will become a regular and visit with us often - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

and we are most anxious to meet you and purplefi - really looking forward to it. --- sam



London Girl said:


> Good morning from London, everyone! Sam, thank you for the wonderful recipes, I will need to do some research to find out what some of the ingredients are called in the UK!!
> 
> It will only be 4 and a half more months until PurpleFi and myself will be over in Ohio to meet some of you at the knitapalooza, so I thought I should pop in and say 'Hi'! I am really looking forward to our visit and know we will have a wonderful time and make lots of new friends!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> If I remember correctly, the carrot dogs are at your Farmer's Market.....that means that there are lots of other goodies to get -- I have my eye on the raspberry/rhubarb crisp and other rhubarb recipes --- .


Went to Farmers Mkt before I left for DD#2 and almost fell over then I priced the Rhubarb! If they had scales, it was $4 per pound, or some had small bunches at $4. Maybe the grocery store will be cheaper!

I am so glad to be home-- was a long tiring time-- 4 1/2 hrs on road Sat, 6+ on Sun and another 41/2 today. Good news is the shawl I've been struggling with just needs binding off-- would have been done but uses a special one and I didn't think I was doing it right and had left directions at home. then blocking!


----------



## iamsam

I would love to be able to do that - I think it would be great just to take off and drive around for a while - there is so much to see in our country you could spend a lifetime and not see it all. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I have three brothers who have RV's and all three tend to get wanderlust - one drives to warm climate and sets up like home with patio, flowers, etc. for the winter---have to really like your neighbors for that, I believe. Another one, just gets in and drives whenever the mood strikes or the heat in FL gets too much---he tends to wander around to the wonderful golf courses as much as he can. And, the other one takes his to visit other family. I don't think it would be for me--but one of my past times with Mom on hot Iowa summer days was to sit on the front porch and watch the traffic go by on the major highway (#169) in front of our house, listen to the Cubs baseball games, shell peas/cut strawberries/snap beans/shuck corn, and listen to Mom imagine being footloose and fancy free to be able to take a camper anywhere in the USA. She never did do the camper thing, but did get to see a lot of the States visiting all of us.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:



> Not on the redlist, but fairly uncommon. The entomologist (retired university lecturer) does a lot of moth trapping to survey what we have here, and he will often breed caterpillars found in the wild as eggs as this allows him to study them in detail before releasing the moths (or butterflies). He works with the youngsters in the Wildlife Watch organisation too, so can show them how to look after them, and passes on his enthusiasm.


When I was still working there was a Lunar Moth on a bush by the back door. I was the only one who knew what it was because there had been one on a bush by my townhouse. They're not endangered that I know of but fairly unusual to see them. I took it to the Living Museum so they could have it in one of their exhibits.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

isn't that a great afghan. maybe I need to concentrate on dish cloths. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Great coffee mug!!!!
> 
> Did any of you see the dishcloth afghan? If you missed it, here is a link if you are interested?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259968-1.html


----------



## iamsam

great looking couple - very very pretty young lady - dress looks good on her - how do you walk in it? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> great looking couple - very very pretty young lady - dress looks good on her - how do you walk in it? --- sam


Thank you!  the bottom is wider than it looks. She was twirling in it and Seth was trying to figure out how it puffed out.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if I need to get copy right information to have that put onto a t-shirt before DH's fishing trip to Canada -- I think it would be really cute.


I'll bet the people who put things on t-shirts could tell you about copyrights-- a friend who wanted something on a shirt couldn't get it because the t-shirt/press-it-on place said it was protected.


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely sorlenna - what a lot of work. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


----------



## iamsam

do we have the directions for this? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And definitely works better with the Channel Islands cast on!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> do we have the directions for this? --- sam


This is the open I use, was a new cast on for me. I like it will use it again.


----------



## Sorlenna

I googled, and of course it's on youtube (the Channel Islands cast on). I'll have to look at it later.


----------



## iamsam

I lived in a really small town - movies - the ritz was a dime and the state was fifteen cents - pop corn was a nickel - you took a bag and put it under the spout - put in your nickel and and pulled the know and the pop corn dropped into your bag. you could see the popcorn under the orange plastic dome on top. those were the days. double features and a cartoon and a news reel. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Our house was quite small compared to that. But no one had a.c. and you don't miss what you've never had.
> Most of our days were spent outside.. nothing to entertain you inside since the radio was tuned to Mom's soaps! The only place I remember being air conditioned was the movie theater. My father loved movies. Late every Sat. afternoon we'd drive the 12 miles to "town" to go to the movies...40 cents for adults and 25 cents for children and a big box of popcorn for a dime!! Boy, am I dating myself ! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I googled, and of course it's on youtube (the Channel Islands cast on). I'll have to look at it later.


I was surprised at how easy it is to do and it gives a little bit of a different look.


----------



## iamsam

I knew what you were talking about june - what a great memory - we also had some in the church since it had no ac. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Funeral homes would have hand fans made if heavy cardboard attached to a small wooden handle. They had a religious picture on the front and advertising for the funeral home on the back. With a.c. they've gone the way of the dinosaur. I'll see if I can find a picture.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto though I've only been to the FL sea world. Enjoy yourself!


jknappva said:


> Great to hear from you but a bummer that you had to pay for Wi-Fi! Loved Sea world in Florida and in Tx.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've seen something iike those; really cute.

quote=NanaCaren]Thanks  I have just gotten back from Mum's was rather chilly so didn't get many photos. This one is not from Mum's but thought it was neat just the same.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

They were filming some of the movie (A Walk in the Woods) across the road from our home today. It is based on a true story about a man that walked the Appalachian trail. Anyway, DH walked over there and ended up meeting Nick Nolte and got a picture with him. Also saw Robert Redford. DH even invited Nolte to dinner; thank goodness he politely declined since I hadn't taken anything out! LOL We've had several movies filmed in part in Athens. Oh yeah, he also saw Emma Thompson who played Nanny McGee. Kind of cool. There have been several movies with scenes shot in Athens.


----------



## gagesmom

number 10

probably make another 2 for an even dozen.

then I will move on to the next size up


----------



## gagesmom

number 10

probably make another 2 for an even dozen.

then I will move on to the next size up


----------



## pacer

No chance of catching up tonight. Just way too tired. I did have a wonderful opportunity to talk to Poledra on the phone this evening. What a privilege to talk with another fellow KTP member. Okay...I need some sleep so take care while I am away. Another busy and crazy work week is ahead of me. I need to send out my squares this week as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> its a knott, and they seem to be resident, although sometimes apparent resident species tun out to migrate but are then replaced by others from further north!
> Today's nature photo is something I found under the boards outside the back door. It has now been identified as the chrysalis of the oak eggar moth, and the moth man from the wildlife trust is coming to collect it tomorrow so he can hatch it out. The hairs on the cocoon and also caterpillar are an irritant so its unwise to touch them!


Obviously the moth intends to survive!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> do we have the directions for this? --- sam


The info. is all in the Workshop Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna

And I just watched a video from Eunny Jang on how to do that cast on--very pretty results! I may have to use it on something small to practice (she was showing it for a top down sock).


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I finished the pattern for the mitts that I designed to go with Shannon Cooks Yarnster slouchy beret that I had made for a friend.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com
> Hope you all like them.
> I think I have them typed out correct so if anyone notices any mistakes, just let me know please.
> I have just added the pattern to Ravelry also.


From the sounds of things, my adult DGD is wanting a set of these-- don't know yet if she wants the slouchy or not. We'll see.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been working on a Narrow step crochet afghan - It is featured in my new avatar. I took the picture today. I started it a few months ago but am trying to finish all my unfinshed projects. I think this one is going to be quite nice. Right now it is about 2.5 Ft wide so I still have a long way to go.

I finished one last year and liked it -- will use this one for our living room. I am into stashbusting a lot of my individual balls of worsted so I am slowly reducing my stash.

By the way excuse my horrible looking hand - the ambulance paramedics couldn't get a needle into my veins as they were so flat and my bp was so low -- 6 tries and when they finally did get one in it caused a dreadful bruise. I never thought of it when I was taking the picture. I am black and blue up to both my elbows in different places where they tried. I am finally feeling okay -- have not done much of anything except surf KP today. I will see if I can find the finished afghan that I made last year - same pattern. I like this one best though.

We had a family get together yesterday but I was so tired we came home early. By the way my sister received the shawl I knitted for her -- she phoned me 7 times about 5 minutes apart to say how much she loved it -- no memory of previous calls. so sad. However she really really liked it. She called me today and said she 'thought' I might have given it to her as it looked like my work, and when did she get it. Terrible disease but she said she had showed all her friends where she was staying . 

We had a lovely lunch with Anne (Marj's daughter) on Tuesday - she was out here on business ( the '88 Olympic park here is the headquarters for the National olympic team- they are starting to prepare for the summer Olympics in 2 years in Brazil, so Anne gets out here quite often. Says her mom is happy but is very bad as far as recent memory but still looks at all her photos of our childhood and remembers all the kids growing up. Once I tell her who I am we still can have conversations. oh well.

I hope you are all doing well. I haven't caught up and hope I get back to normal tomorrow. 

The workshop is doing well -- and it is nice to see some of our members making Julie's Gansey -- what a great job they all seem to be doing. Lots of interest but then it is to be expected. Tamara Ell's workshop starts on Wednesday - another excellent teacher -- this top is gorgeous. 

I have one workshop in June and one in Sept and Gypsy cream's 2nd class in August. That is all I have booked. I need a break and will start booking for the fall. I don't want to book too much as I am not sure what is happening as far as a move is concerned. Once we know then I can plan. If we do move i might just wait until we are settled to start planning new classes. I think I will just bring back some of the closed classes for a 2nd time round. Haven't decided yet. It sounds like there is a possibilitiy (probabilitiy) of more tests to find out whether the ER doctor was correct . Pat has a lower GI as they are a bit concerned about him -- that is in June 6 - so we are just taking one day at a time.

The weather is lovely today -- not that nice for the first part of the weekend which is not uncommon for the 24th of May long weekend. I doubt that the plants will be put in yet but as I don't have a garden I am not sure. Bonnie - when you you think you will be able to seed?

Well, sorry I haven't been around much -- It took longer to get over my last session than it usually does they seem to be getting worse so I hope they can figure out for sure what is causing them, and do something about it. 

I hope you are all well. I think of you all with love. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised at how easy it is to do and it gives a little bit of a different look.


I looked it up(channel island cast on) after reading Julies workshop, it looks nice & I want to try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

That is so pretty, Shirley. What a good use of odds & ends of yarn. I need to dig through & see if I have some for this at some time. The to-do list never seems to quit growing.
Sorry you had such a time with getting an IV started, those bruises take forever to go away. When I had my surgery they ended up putting it in my foot, my hand was a mess for about 3 weeks.I normally have god veins but 20 hrs fasting makes them disappear.


Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a Narrow step crochet afghan - It is featured in my new avatar. I took the picture today. I started it a few months ago but am trying to finish all my unfinshed projects. I think this one is going to be quite nice. Right now it is about 2.5 Ft wide so I still have a long way to go.
> 
> I finished one last year and liked it -- will use this one for our living room. I am into stashbusting a lot of my individual balls of worsted so I am slowly reducing my stash.
> 
> By the way excuse my horrible looking hand - the ambulance paramedics couldn't get a needle into my veins as they were so flat and my bp was so low -- 6 tries and when they finally did get one in it caused a dreadful bruise. I never thought of it when I was taking the picture. I am black and blue up to both my elbows in different places where they tried. I am finally feeling okay -- have not done much of anything except surf KP today. I will see if I can find the finished afghan that I made last year - same pattern. I like this one best though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Fascinating! I googled pictures of the moth--beautiful thing. Are they endangered and that's why the moth man is collecting it?


I agree, quite beautiful. TNS, thank you for sharing your part in saving an endangered species. Some would have just destroyed it without ever knowing what it was.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, so sorry you had another spell and this one was so bad. It has to be scary for both you and Pat. I think it has taken a lot out of you since Pat got sick and you didn't know for sure if it was his heart. Prayers for you dear friend and Pat too. Holding you close in thought and prayer.

Love the afghan, but then I already told you on your topic post, however, it looks so beautiful wrapped around you.

How wonderful that your sister loves the shawl so much. It must be truly stunning on her with that gorgeous color yarn all the way from India.

Now for them to find out what is causing this problem and take care of you.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> They were filming some of the movie (A Walk in the Woods) across the road from our home today. It is based on a true story about a man that walked the Appalachian trail. Anyway, DH walked over there and ended up meeting Nick Nolte and got a picture with him. Also saw Robert Redford. DH even invited Nolte to dinner; thank goodness he politely declined since I hadn't taken anything out! LOL We've had several movies filmed in part in Athens. Oh yeah, he also saw Emma Thompson who played Nanny McGee. Kind of cool. There have been several movies with scenes shot in Athens.


Wow, what an experience. I don't think I could go up and meet them like your DH does. I'm sure they appreciate being treated like people though and having someone talk with them. Now that would have been something to have Nick Nolte at the dinner table. I was just watching him today in this movie where he plays a billionaire in Europe and ends up married to Uma Thurman. Yes, it is definitely cool that he has met all these great actors in person. You will enjoy this story since you didn't have anything ready to cool. I believe it was Rudolf Serkin's wife who used to have food delivered from a famous restaurant and brought in through the window so people wouldn't know. LOL 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I agree, quite beautiful. TNS, thank you for sharing your part in saving an endangered species. Some would have just destroyed it without ever knowing what it was.


When I had a wood stove for heat I wouldn't let any one burn the logs that had cocoons on them. Everyone thought I was a bit odd for that. It was interesting to see what it was in the spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> number 10
> 
> probably make another 2 for an even dozen.
> 
> then I will move on to the next size up


Wow Melody, that is really something. You are really knitting up a storm. How are you feeling??


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wrote this earlier and thought I had posted it, but alas, it had not been sent: Bonnie, sure hope your weather changes soon. Ours is surprisingly sunny today for a day that was supposed to be rainy.

Julie, hope you can get rid of this cold before it takes hold.

Gwen, got quite a kick out of the dog texting.

Kate, Have been to Sea World in Canada and Fla. So glad you enjoyed it.:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, thanks for spending $5 to stop by.

Rookie, They don't have the whales any more. They still had the Belugas when we were there but not the killer whale that did the special show. At least they don't at the one in Canada and I imagine it is the same all over since that happened.

Designer, Is that the new afghan you posted? You look lovely wrapped in it with that new sexy look.

Caren, That is someone with personality plus! (The pants on the wall as planters.)

Rookie, With DH's shoes being the size of Sasquatch, I sure don't envy you knitting socks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KansasG-ma, Yes, that sure was a long ride. From Kansas to where?

DH wants to watch a movie on the computer so goodnight for now.


----------



## pammie1234

TNS said:


> Hi Kate, I hope you get your $5 worth, and lose the 6* love bugs. (What are they?) Went to Seaworld about 15 years ago and was similarly impressed but now have some concerns about them keeping the killer whales if you can believe some of the reports about their welfare. Are they still there?
> I hope you're still having a wonderful time, certainly sounds like you are.


Sea World was my DD's favorite place to visit. We always watched the Shamu show twice. She has been reading about the killer whales also, and now she refuses to go. Part of me is in agreement, but I sure did like seeing that huge whale jump out of the water!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> About to head back to bed! it is nearly 11 -15 pm.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Here's the picture of the swans at the wedding reception, Kaye. Almost didn't find it! Not sure of the size...hope it's not too small!
> Junek


Awe, just beautiful, and the girls are adorable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> KansasG-ma, Yes, that sure was a long ride. From Kansas to where? .


DD#2 lives in Versailles, Mo, GD goes to college in Springfield, MO, funeral was in Branson. Met in Versailles, drove to Springfield where GD put together this awesome dessert for after funeral, then on to Branson. Then later in reverse. When I get the dessert recipe I will post it.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- got up- showered so I am ready to start my day later!
> 
> Need to buy some honey when I do my shopping so I can make up some of Kathy's (gottastch's) chilli and ginger brew for sore throats- first cold of the year creeping up on me.


A cold is not good, but catching it in the beginning is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


Just beautiful. 
Love the flowers and tree also.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


Very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


Sounds like a blast, glad you are having a great time. I love Sea World, we have one in San Antonio too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks  I have just gotten back from Mum's was rather chilly so didn't get many photos. This one is not from Mum's but thought it was neat just the same.


That's really cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow! I've got a lot of catching up to do!! We left last Fri. at 8 a.m. to go to Lancaster, PA for the weekend. It's about a 5 hour drive to where our group was meeting. It absolutely POURED the entire way there!! Our meeting was a group of Amateur Radio operators (Hams) who have been doing Bible study on the air every morning for 44 years. We get together once a year so that they can have a business meeting. It's a lot of fun to see everyone and this year we had a new couple to get acquainted with. Bob and I turned the weekend into a little mini-vacation - we went to see the Sight and Sound production of "Moses" (very impressive) on Fri. afternoon and on Sun. afternoon we went to see the Gaither Vocal Band - a Southern Gospel group. We had a great time and got home about 11 p.m. Sunday night. We slept in a little this morning - we were really tired!! Got most of the laundry done, and now I'm babysitting and trying to speed-read 4 days of KTP! I'm sure I'll catch up by Wed. or so (LOL) Love and prayers, Paula


It sounds like a great time, glad you had a safe trip, rain and all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> They were filming some of the movie (A Walk in the Woods) across the road from our home today. It is based on a true story about a man that walked the Appalachian trail. Anyway, DH walked over there and ended up meeting Nick Nolte and got a picture with him. Also saw Robert Redford. DH even invited Nolte to dinner; thank goodness he politely declined since I hadn't taken anything out! LOL We've had several movies filmed in part in Athens. Oh yeah, he also saw Emma Thompson who played Nanny McGee. Kind of cool. There have been several movies with scenes shot in Athens.


How cool is that!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> number 10
> 
> probably make another 2 for an even dozen.
> 
> then I will move on to the next size up


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> No chance of catching up tonight. Just way too tired. I did have a wonderful opportunity to talk to Poledra on the phone this evening. What a privilege to talk with another fellow KTP member. Okay...I need some sleep so take care while I am away. Another busy and crazy work week is ahead of me. I need to send out my squares this week as well.


It was a pleasure to chat with you. 
I'm heading to bed too, long day. 
Hope you rested well.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> From the sounds of things, my adult DGD is wanting a set of these-- don't know yet if she wants the slouchy or not. We'll see.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we definitely need a picture of the triple b dress. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I made one prom dress for DD#2; she had very definite ideas of what she wanted it to be, and by the time I was done, we were both calling it the BBB (Big Blue B****)! :roll: But she was a vision in it and loved her prom, so it was all worth it.


----------



## iamsam

as I remember - Heidi and I worked on her dress until 5:30am the day of the wedding that afternoon. we were both younger and didn't mind the lateness. wouldn't want to do it now. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a few dresses made for brides maids. Sequins were still being sewed on at 4am the day of the wedding. They were gorgeous though. very much worth the headaches.


----------



## iamsam

have you seen these? --- sam

http://www.infuserwaterbottles.com/



NanaCaren said:


> I knew I drank infused water for reason My summer go to drink.
> 
> Why drink infused waters?
> 
> 1. Green tea, mint, and lime - For fat burning, digestion, headaches, congestion and breath freshener.
> 
> 2. Strawberry and kiwi - For cardiovascular health, immune system protection, blood sugar regulation, digestion.
> 
> 3. Cucumber, lime, and lemon - For water weight management, bloating, appetite control, hydration, digestion
> 
> 4. Lemon, lime, and orange - For digestion vitamin C, immune defense, heartburn, (Drink this one at room temperature)
> 
> Infused waters are good for detoxification energy and hydration. Put as much fruit in water as you like and let the water sit for at least 30 minutes before drinking.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> we definitely need a picture of the triple b dress. --- sam


Oh, gosh, that was...eleven years ago. I'd really have to dig!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to look at it again -- is that the one where you can make a picot type edge?



NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised at how easy it is to do and it gives a little bit of a different look.


----------



## iamsam

that is so sad - age is not kind. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I was fixing supper when DH said what was that? An older man had passed out while driving and crossed the lane and knocked out our fence and went right into one of our big pine trees and took out the front of his car. His car was smoking so we were on the line for 911 and I got the kitchen fire extinguisher. Eventually DH checked the stove and fortunately I had turned things off. This is the 2nd time the man has passed out. I feel so badly for him but they need to take his license away. If our grandkids had been in that corner of the yard or their dog it would have been a worse tragedy. He didn't want to go to the hospital but I hope they made him after they got him in the ambulance. Think he just wanted to get back in the car and drive home. That car wasn't going anywhere. Took down some smaller trees and the fencing and then impact on the big tree. He will be ok because he was so relaxed being passed out. Didn't even get hurt from the airbag but I think he will be quite bruised. Just got dinner reheated for DH so have to go but had to share.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - thought of you when I saw this. --- sam

http://giraffedreams.blogspot.com/2014/05/i-won-i-won.html



Sorlenna said:


> Oh my. I am glad it wasn't worse, and yes, he should stop driving if this is the 2nd time--along with get checked out as to why that happened.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just saw a Nick Nolte movie the other night and wondered if he was still acting --- it's been awhile. I would love to meet Robert Redford--he's so much more than just a pretty face and has aged well.

I'll have to look for that movie when it comes out.



Gweniepooh said:


> They were filming some of the movie (A Walk in the Woods) across the road from our home today. It is based on a true story about a man that walked the Appalachian trail. Anyway, DH walked over there and ended up meeting Nick Nolte and got a picture with him. Also saw Robert Redford. DH even invited Nolte to dinner; thank goodness he politely declined since I hadn't taken anything out! LOL We've had several movies filmed in part in Athens. Oh yeah, he also saw Emma Thompson who played Nanny McGee. Kind of cool. There have been several movies with scenes shot in Athens.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I really like that pattern and love the way the two of them have worked up. So sad to see your hands -- that's awful when they can't get an IV in painlessly. Hope they find out what's causing the problems and that Pat starts feeling better also.



Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a Narrow step crochet afghan - It is featured in my new avatar. I took the picture today. I started it a few months ago but am trying to finish all my unfinshed projects. I think this one is going to be quite nice. Right now it is about 2.5 Ft wide so I still have a long way to go.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I think of you all with love. Shirley


----------



## pammie1234

I went to dinner with some friends tonight and it was delicious. Of course, I ate too much, but enjoyed every bite!

I'm finishing the remake of "Rosemary's Baby". It is ok, but doesn't hold a candle to the original one with Mia Farrow. A lot was changed, but it wasn't just that. The original just seemed much scarier!

I started a lovey blanket for my great nephew. I frogged it because I thought it seemed too small. The blanket is about 13" square. DD said she thought that was big enough. What do all of you think? It will have an elephant in the middle. When I first saw these, I thought they were pretty ridiculous. But the kids love them! I thought they would be scared of a head on a blanket. So funny how little I know about kids!


----------



## iamsam

year ago when I was growing up the grocery store always had a couple bins - one they poured potatoes in and you picked the ones you wanted - one for tomatoes although that one wasn't very deep - but still you picked your own. onions were done that same way as were other vegies. then they started complaining about getting their hands dirty and so they started packaging them and raising the prices. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have to go about 20 K to get to a bulk store- two trains and then a bus and bus and two trains home- just not worth the effort! We do have some bulk bins in the local Supermarket- but they have a huge variety of sweets- and a dwindling supply of good stuff!


----------



## gagesmom

here is number 11. started and finished it today.

going to do a quick catch up and then I have to get to bed.


----------



## iamsam

she is going to be walking before you know it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> HI everyone, so so far behind.. I wont comment much or I will never get caught up. Love to all. Things are ok here. Serena is now 1 month old and today wieghs 9lb 3oz!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wrote this earlier and thought I had posted it, but alas, it had not been sent: Bonnie, sure hope your weather changes soon. Ours is surprisingly sunny today for a day that was supposed to be rainy.
> 
> Julie, hope you can get rid of this cold before it takes hold.
> ...


Have spent most of the afternoon resting- must make the chilli brew! The cough is not good- but the weather has been very up and down- and someone is burning coal locally. You can see an inversion at night which won't be helping, either.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> A cold is not good, but catching it in the beginning is a good thing.


I just need to get into gear, and get the brew mixed up!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look at it again -- is that the one where you can make a picot type edge?


It does end up with small 'picots'. I have not actually used it myself, as the ganseys I have made are based on a more northern design.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> year ago when I was growing up the grocery store always had a couple bins - one they poured potatoes in and you picked the ones you wanted - one for tomatoes although that one wasn't very deep - but still you picked your own. onions were done that same way as were other vegies. then they started complaining about getting their hands dirty and so they started packaging them and raising the prices. --- sam


We do have bins of produce like that still! I prefer to use those, just because I can pick and choose- especially for my potatoes and tomatoes, and onions for that matter- we have bins of mushrooms too.


----------



## gagesmom

caught up and off to bed.


----------



## iamsam

lovely bride and groom - her were the women in black in the top picture? that is quite a family picture - nice you got all the grandchildren - the little boy looks like he is full of energy.
--- sam



melyn said:


> Hi all,hope everyone is having as glorious weather as we are. We ad a fabulous weekend, my nephews wedding went off without a hitch and I managed to have a complete weekend with no dizzy spells lol, here is the happy couple leaving the gazebo were the ceromy was held, thank goodness the weather was kind to them beause it was so pretty all decked with flowers.


----------



## Bulldog

Just popping in to say I Love You and have not left our family.
Things are so hectic around our house recovering from the tornados.
The trees have been removed from the back yard and front yard. Now we are in the process of getting the roof repaired, the gutter, Jim's storage shed, the back door, and the mailbox.
It is so hot without trees around our house. It is staying 74 in our bedroom. I had Jim hook up the portable ac in here today but it is not putting out really cold air. I may be visiting the girls a lot during the summer.
If I try and talk to Jim about it he just says, am I going to pay the electric bill or do I have $20000 to pay for a bigger unit. He doesn't feel good so I just try and push unkind remarks under the rug.
Been working on washcloth. Gotta get on sewing machine projects and Allyson's socks. I sure pray my family will drop me off in the yarn shops when we go in July and just let me enjoy.
I am trying to keep up with all the postings. Wrote you a long post over the weekend and lost it to computer, so will close before I lose this one. I Truly Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## iamsam

beautiful flowers melyn - the acer tree is beautiful. --- sam



melyn said:


> heres some pics of my plants in flower at the moment, good job I put the triffids at the back of the border I had no idea how big they were going to grow lol. The head statue is just over 2 foot and it towers over it lol
> My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and ((((((hugs))))))))) to everyone. lyn x


----------



## iamsam

great pictures tns - please tell you dh thanks for sharing them - i'm surprised that you could get so close. --- sam



TNS said:


> And here at last are some of the better pics, all taken by DH. Who knew that this little bird has such curly eyelashes!!?


----------



## iamsam

very funny gwen and probably true. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just found this site posted on my FB page by my niece. If you are a dog lover I think it will give you a chuckle or two.
> 
> http://fillthewell.com/if-dogs-could-text/


----------



## iamsam

hey kate - how is the weather? --- sam




KateB said:


> Well here I am in Kissimmee spending $5 to get on here - I hope you appreciate it! :lol: I've only read Sam's opening (as good as always Sam! :thumbup: ) so I've got 45 pages to catch up. The weather here is glorious although the love bugs (which I'd never seen before I came here) are a ****** nuisance! They're everywhere and although we've been assured that they don't bite they are still a pest. We went to Seaworld yesterday and it was fabulous, well worth a visit if you ever get the chance. I'll stop here and go back and skim through what I've missed....and I have missed you, this is more of an addiction than I had realised! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - those afghans are beautiful - great work. tons of healing energh zooming to surround you and pat. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a Narrow step crochet afghan - It is featured in my new avatar. I took the picture today. I started it a few months ago but am trying to finish all my unfinshed projects. I think this one is going to be quite nice. Right now it is about 2.5 Ft wide so I still have a long way to go.
> 
> I finished one last year and liked it -- will use this one for our living room. I am into stashbusting a lot of my individual balls of worsted so I am slowly reducing my stash.
> 
> By the way excuse my horrible looking hand - the ambulance paramedics couldn't get a needle into my veins as they were so flat and my bp was so low -- 6 tries and when they finally did get one in it caused a dreadful bruise. I never thought of it when I was taking the picture. I am black and blue up to both my elbows in different places where they tried. I am finally feeling okay -- have not done much of anything except surf KP today. I will see if I can find the finished afghan that I made last year - same pattern. I like this one best though.
> 
> We had a family get together yesterday but I was so tired we came home early. By the way my sister received the shawl I knitted for her -- she phoned me 7 times about 5 minutes apart to say how much she loved it -- no memory of previous calls. so sad. However she really really liked it. She called me today and said she 'thought' I might have given it to her as it looked like my work, and when did she get it.  Terrible disease but she said she had showed all her friends where she was staying .
> 
> We had a lovely lunch with Anne (Marj's daughter) on Tuesday - she was out here on business ( the '88 Olympic park here is the headquarters for the National olympic team- they are starting to prepare for the summer Olympics in 2 years in Brazil, so Anne gets out here quite often. Says her mom is happy but is very bad as far as recent memory but still looks at all her photos of our childhood and remembers all the kids growing up. Once I tell her who I am we still can have conversations. oh well.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I haven't caught up and hope I get back to normal tomorrow.
> 
> The workshop is doing well -- and it is nice to see some of our members making Julie's Gansey -- what a great job they all seem to be doing. Lots of interest but then it is to be expected. Tamara Ell's workshop starts on Wednesday - another excellent teacher -- this top is gorgeous.
> 
> I have one workshop in June and one in Sept and Gypsy cream's 2nd class in August. That is all I have booked. I need a break and will start booking for the fall. I don't want to book too much as I am not sure what is happening as far as a move is concerned. Once we know then I can plan. If we do move i might just wait until we are settled to start planning new classes. I think I will just bring back some of the closed classes for a 2nd time round. Haven't decided yet. It sounds like there is a possibilitiy (probabilitiy) of more tests to find out whether the ER doctor was correct . Pat has a lower GI as they are a bit concerned about him -- that is in June 6 - so we are just taking one day at a time.
> 
> The weather is lovely today -- not that nice for the first part of the weekend which is not uncommon for the 24th of May long weekend. I doubt that the plants will be put in yet but as I don't have a garden I am not sure. Bonnie - when you you think you will be able to seed?
> 
> Well, sorry I haven't been around much -- It took longer to get over my last session than it usually does they seem to be getting worse so I hope they can figure out for sure what is causing them, and do something about it.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I think of you all with love. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

please dig. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, gosh, that was...eleven years ago. I'd really have to dig!


----------



## iamsam

that is about the size Bentley's are - he likes the silky edging. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I went to dinner with some friends tonight and it was delicious. Of course, I ate too much, but enjoyed every bite!
> 
> I'm finishing the remake of "Rosemary's Baby". It is ok, but doesn't hold a candle to the original one with Mia Farrow. A lot was changed, but it wasn't just that. The original just seemed much scarier!
> 
> I started a lovey blanket for my great nephew. I frogged it because I thought it seemed too small. The blanket is about 13" square. DD said she thought that was big enough. What do all of you think? It will have an elephant in the middle. When I first saw these, I thought they were pretty ridiculous. But the kids love them! I thought they would be scared of a head on a blanket. So funny how little I know about kids!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely Jeanette - love the blue. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


----------



## iamsam

i'm caught up and going to bed. --- sam


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> When I was still working there was a Lunar Moth on a bush by the back door. I was the only one who knew what it was because there had been one on a bush by my townhouse. They're not endangered that I know of but fairly unusual to see them. I took it to the Living Museum so they could have it in one of their exhibits.
> Junek


Wow, aren't they the huge green ones? I've never seen one, only photos.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> I agree, quite beautiful. TNS, thank you for sharing your part in saving an endangered species. Some would have just destroyed it without ever knowing what it was.


It (oak eggar moth) isn't endangered - yet - but I do find anything unusual quite interesting and try to find out what it is! I thought it might be something made by a nearby large spider to protect its eggs, but sent a photo to the Wildlife Trust and that's how the entomologist got involved. He is coming in an hours time to collect it and I'm sure he'll tell me all about its life cycle.


----------



## TNS

Shirley, I love that afghan pattern. It's very effective in the colours you have shown in your two examples. Your hand certainly took a battering, I hope its only cosmetic and not hurting as a result of all the puncturing. I can understand why you feel the need to slow down a while whilst you have to sort out your health issues and the possible move. I hope everything gets sorted out as soon as possible so you can relax, healing wishes coming your way.
The workshops are a valuable resource for us all to use and I'm sure everyone is grateful to have them there as a result of all your efforts, and those of the teachers. Thank you for all this work! Time for a gentle {{{hug}}} I think


----------



## pammie1234

Re: Elephant Lovey: First I cast on 20 more stitches and then I thought that looked a little big. So I cut back to only 10 more. If I don't like that, I'll go back to the original pattern.

It is 1:30 and I don't know why I'm still up! I have to get up at 5:00 so I can leave by 6:00 to go to DS's. Then we will drop the boys off at mother's day out and on to Henderson where the financial people are. I hope I get good news!

I'm just doing a day trip, so I'll be back tomorrow night. I'm sure I'll have lots to catch up on! I'll be thinking of all of you and I wish you lots of good health. Have a happy day and a good night's rest. Until tomorrow, lots of hugs!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


It is a really beautiful church. Just as well they fixed the steps-with a congregation of mainly over 60yos icey steps would not be be safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.

I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country. The sun shone, there was plenty of food and drink and great company.

I don't expect I'll get caught up this week as it is rather busy. I am going to a coven meeting this morning and then on Thursday I am going with some friends to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath. And on Friday I have the WI sewers here. And I have to find some time to take Flo to the opticians as she lost her glasses in Stratford!

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Here's from photos from Stratford...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I lived in a really small town - movies - the ritz was a dime and the state was fifteen cents - pop corn was a nickel - you took a bag and put it under the spout - put in your nickel and and pulled the know and the pop corn dropped into your bag. you could see the popcorn under the orange plastic dome on top. those were the days. double features and a cartoon and a news reel. --- sam


Such lovely memories. I remember being able to go to a movie alone as a child, living in downtown Toronto and never feeling in danger. I could walk there and they often gave away dishes and one time a puppy. Imagine the surprise of the parents when one came home with a puppy. Don't remember the price but it couldn't have been much as we didn't have much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi...Good Morning to you too. Such beautiful photos of Shakespeare country. Purple and Flo look like they are enjoying the scenery and good weather. Oh my, what fun to do all these special things you do. Now a Kaffee Fassett exhibition. Wow, quite a special time. What is a coven?? I know what I think it is but was wondering if it is that??


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi...Good Morning to you too. Such beautiful photos of Shakespeare country. Purple and Flo look like they are enjoying the scenery and good weather. Oh my, what fun to do all these special things you do. Now a Kaffee Fassett exhibition. Wow, quite a special time. What is a coven?? I know what I think it is but was wondering if it is that??


Hi Angora, the 'coven' is really my sewing group that I have run for 20 yrs. Just a group of friends that get together to do various crafts. Our husbands labelled us the coven many years ago and it has just stuck, we've even been given broomsticks as presents!

We had perfect weather all week end and the house we stayed in was just by the river.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Have spent most of the afternoon resting- must make the chilli brew! The cough is not good- but the weather has been very up and down- and someone is burning coal locally. You can see an inversion at night which won't be helping, either.


Sending you lots of cough suppressant wishes and a hug!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> great pictures tns - please tell you dh thanks for sharing them - i'm surprised that you could get so close. --- sam


So was I (surprised to get so close)! But the really close up was enlarged and cropped. He didn't get eye to eye with the bird.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, the 'coven' is really my sewing group that I have run for 20 yrs. Just a group of friends that get together to do various crafts. Our husbands labelled us the coven many years ago and it has just stuck, we've even been given broomsticks as presents!
> 
> We had perfect weather all week end and the house we stayed in was just by the river.


LOL Thanks for explaining Purple. That is funny, not what I was thinking.:XD: :XD: :XD: You must have so much fun together and even giving brooms for gifts. I'm sure there is a lot of laughter and fun along with sewing.

I am just so tired and can't sleep. Got news that a dear young friend, well young to us, who has had cancer now has it spread along the spine and in the brain. He is a giant of a man and always gave out big bear hugs. Just a wonderful person and musician who lives in Michigan. After our experience with other friends and our dear Charlotte, I am just a little sad. He was a student of DH's and then DH hired him years later to take his place when we left for Germany. He then moved back to Michigan and that is when we found out we were going to be grandparents and they called DH and offered the job to him again. Remember when the bird first started banging into the window and they told me that meant a death. DH's just lost one former student and now the outcome with this dear one is to be seen. I'm fine, just trying to take it all in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple...Isn't that amazing that you had perfect weather all week. So glad to hear that. I love that house too. Shakespeare country is just such a lovely area for sure. So nice of you to share it with us.

I've been to Bath when DH was there for a music conference back eons ago. We were in London but made it out to Bath on one of the days we had free either before or after. Also lovely.


----------



## TNS

So sorry to hear of yet another cancer victim, Angora. Makes you realise that you really should 'live for the day'. Caring hugs coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> So sorry to hear of yet another cancer victim, Angora. Makes you realise that you really should 'live for the day'. Caring hugs coming your way.


Thank you TNS. I know you just lost one of your dearest friends. Yes, you are so right. Thank you for the caring hugs. So appreciated. Some caring hugs your way too. I think I will wrap myself with those hugs and see if perhaps I can get some sleep. Our oldest grandson will be here for dinner today as we will be taking him to a musical rehearsal on this side o town. He is the Lion in the Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe, so good things are happening too.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Sending you lots of cough suppressant wishes and a hug!


Now I have mixed up the brew, I can really feel it working! thanks for the hug!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thank you TNS. I know you just lost one of your dearest friends. Yes, you are so right. Thank you for the caring hugs. So appreciated. Some caring hugs your way too. I think I will wrap myself with those hugs and see if perhaps I can get some sleep. Our oldest grandson will be here for dinner today as we will be taking him to a musical rehearsal on this side o town. He is the Lion in the Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe, so good things are happening too.


You must not let these deaths that seem to keep happening get you down as well, I know it is sad, especially for the families of the sufferers- but we don't want you going into a decline, because of caring so much for other people's illnesses- How is the man who impacted your tree, BTW? Do you have any further word about him. Try to keep thinking of positives. Not that we want our Angora to be other than the caring soul that you are.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Flo and Fi are having a great time. I envy you the opportunity to see Fassett exhibitions....I subscribe to his Facebook page and see that he's now into pottery as well. What a talent.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.
> 
> I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country. The sun shone, there was plenty of food and drink and great company.
> 
> I don't expect I'll get caught up this week as it is rather busy. I am going to a coven meeting this morning and then on Thursday I am going with some friends to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath. And on Friday I have the WI sewers here. And I have to find some time to take Flo to the opticians as she lost her glasses in Stratford!
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's from photos from Stratford...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, still trying to catch up on here. Not posting much but I definetely taking in everyones news. We have had at least a week of low 20s c , lovely days... more like Spring than Autumn. I have been getting in the garden a bit and running around a lot ... appointments, caring for mum and stuff here.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, still trying to catch up on here. Not posting much but I definetely taking in everyones news. We have had at least a week of low 20s c , lovely days... more like Spring than Autumn. I have been getting in the garden a bit and running around a lot ... appointments, caring for mum and stuff here.


Hi Cathy! How is Serena?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is 7.7c/45f at 6:35am. Got some plants from mum yesterday that I will hopfully get planted today. On my way home I stopped at SAMs club and picked up some tomato plant, couldn't pass them up. 

Today's coffee 

Healing thoughts for everyone needing them. Sunny HUGS for everyone. 
Have a beautiful happy day!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I lived in a really small town - movies - the ritz was a dime and the state was fifteen cents - pop corn was a nickel - you took a bag and put it under the spout - put in your nickel and and pulled the know and the pop corn dropped into your bag. you could see the popcorn under the orange plastic dome on top. those were the days. double features and a cartoon and a news reel. --- sam


And our theater showed a couple of westerns every Sat.
from 1pm until 9pm every Sat. afternoon on a continuous loop. You could pay once when you went in and stay until closing. It closed for good in 1961. Then the building was used for a Ben Franklin store until it was torn down a few years ago. And a restaurant built on that spot.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I knew what you were talking about june - what a great memory - we also had some in the church since it had no ac. --- sam


That's where ours fans were...in church. Nothing like small town memories. Although to be honest, we weren't large enough to be considered a town! About 12 houses at a crossroads, 3 stores and a church. And except for one family, they were all kin to me!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> They were filming some of the movie (A Walk in the Woods) across the road from our home today. It is based on a true story about a man that walked the Appalachian trail. Anyway, DH walked over there and ended up meeting Nick Nolte and got a picture with him. Also saw Robert Redford. DH even invited Nolte to dinner; thank goodness he politely declined since I hadn't taken anything out! LOL We've had several movies filmed in part in Athens. Oh yeah, he also saw Emma Thompson who played Nanny McGee. Kind of cool. There have been several movies with scenes shot in Athens.


Pretty neat! Robert Redford seems to be ageless.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> number 10
> 
> probably make another 2 for an even dozen.
> 
> then I will move on to the next size up


They are so cute. Are you going to sell them since you've made so many?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on a Narrow step crochet afghan - It is featured in my new avatar. I took the picture today. I started it a few months ago but am trying to finish all my unfinshed projects. I think this one is going to be quite nice. Right now it is about 2.5 Ft wide so I still have a long way to go.
> 
> I finished one last year and liked it -- will use this one for our living room. I am into stashbusting a lot of my individual balls of worsted so I am slowly reducing my stash.
> 
> By the way excuse my horrible looking hand - the ambulance paramedics couldn't get a needle into my veins as they were so flat and my bp was so low -- 6 tries and when they finally did get one in it caused a dreadful bruise. I never thought of it when I was taking the picture. I am black and blue up to both my elbows in different places where they tried. I am finally feeling okay -- have not done much of anything except surf KP today. I will see if I can find the finished afghan that I made last year - same pattern. I like this one best though.
> 
> We had a family get together yesterday but I was so tired we came home early. By the way my sister received the shawl I knitted for her -- she phoned me 7 times about 5 minutes apart to say how much she loved it -- no memory of previous calls. so sad. However she really really liked it. She called me today and said she 'thought' I might have given it to her as it looked like my work, and when did she get it. Terrible disease but she said she had showed all her friends where she was staying .
> 
> We had a lovely lunch with Anne (Marj's daughter) on Tuesday - she was out here on business ( the '88 Olympic park here is the headquarters for the National olympic team- they are starting to prepare for the summer Olympics in 2 years in Brazil, so Anne gets out here quite often. Says her mom is happy but is very bad as far as recent memory but still looks at all her photos of our childhood and remembers all the kids growing up. Once I tell her who I am we still can have conversations. oh well.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I haven't caught up and hope I get back to normal tomorrow.
> 
> The workshop is doing well -- and it is nice to see some of our members making Julie's Gansey -- what a great job they all seem to be doing. Lots of interest but then it is to be expected. Tamara Ell's workshop starts on Wednesday - another excellent teacher -- this top is gorgeous.
> 
> I have one workshop in June and one in Sept and Gypsy cream's 2nd class in August. That is all I have booked. I need a break and will start booking for the fall. I don't want to book too much as I am not sure what is happening as far as a move is concerned. Once we know then I can plan. If we do move i might just wait until we are settled to start planning new classes. I think I will just bring back some of the closed classes for a 2nd time round. Haven't decided yet. It sounds like there is a possibilitiy (probabilitiy) of more tests to find out whether the ER doctor was correct . Pat has a lower GI as they are a bit concerned about him -- that is in June 6 - so we are just taking one day at a time.
> 
> The weather is lovely today -- not that nice for the first part of the weekend which is not uncommon for the 24th of May long weekend. I doubt that the plants will be put in yet but as I don't have a garden I am not sure. Bonnie - when you you think you will be able to seed?
> 
> Well, sorry I haven't been around much -- It took longer to get over my last session than it usually does they seem to be getting worse so I hope they can figure out for sure what is causing them, and do something about it.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I think of you all with love. Shirley


I'm sorry you have such horrible bruising. I hope it's not painful. Do you have to have more tests or wait for the results from what they did at the E.R?

Your afghan is lovely but then all your work is. Even your knitted and crocheted items are works of art.
I'd almost finished my "Coat of many colors" cardigan but when I added the front band, it rolls horribly. I added 5 rows of garter stitch and that didn't solve the problem.
Any suggestions, Shirley? I'm going to wash it and then block the fronts hoping that will help. 
If anyone has any suggestions, they'll be welcome!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, That is someone with personality plus! (The pants on the wall as planters.)
> 
> Rookie, With DH's shoes being the size of Sasquatch, I sure don't envy you knitting socks.


I have seen where people used their old shoes and boots sometimes an old hat and such but never the jeans. I may make one and take it to mum's this week end for her birthday. It can sit down on the beach.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's really cute. :thumbup:


That's what I thought too. Have passed it on to a few of my gardening friends. One figures it would be good for planting potatoes in, easy harvest.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> as I remember - Heidi and I worked on her dress until 5:30am the day of the wedding that afternoon. we were both younger and didn't mind the lateness. wouldn't want to do it now. --- sam


I have done that before for a friends wedding. Now I"d have to think twice. Have made graduation dresses from start to finish the night before graduation too. The girls would come home with a friend that didn't have a dress and we'd get one made or alter one that they had.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a blast, glad you are having a great time. I love Sea World, we have one in San Antonio too.


I've been to the one in San Antone a couple of times. My daughter and friend would buy the season ticket books. Living in Houston, it wasn't that far to drive. Loved the city and the Riverwalk is lovely.
Junek


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, the 'coven' is really my sewing group that I have run for 20 yrs. Just a group of friends that get together to do various crafts. Our husbands labelled us the coven many years ago and it has just stuck, we've even been given broomsticks as presents!
> 
> We had perfect weather all week end and the house we stayed in was just by the river.


Sounds like a lovely weekend. ANd what a beautiful cottage
How great to be able to go to a KF exhibition.
And now to shut down the computer. See if I can sleep better tonight- think David hopes so to. He has woken up when I have and not settled well again after.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> have you seen these? --- sam
> 
> http://www.infuserwaterbottles.com/


Yes, they have some of their other products are pretty useful as well. Elishia has a couple of the bottles, she seems to like them.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


It's beautiful. So completely different from our little country Baptist church. When I was growing up, there were less than 200 members and some of them had moved away. I doubt if there were even 150 there on any given Sun.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Wow, aren't they the huge green ones? I've never seen one, only photos.


Yes. I don't think you see them often. A lovely light green.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to look at it again -- is that the one where you can make a picot type edge?


Yes it is.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.
> 
> I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country. The sun shone, there was plenty of food and drink and great company.
> 
> I don't expect I'll get caught up this week as it is rather busy. I am going to a coven meeting this morning and then on Thursday I am going with some friends to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath. And on Friday I have the WI sewers here. And I have to find some time to take Flo to the opticians as she lost her glasses in Stratford!
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's from photos from Stratford...


So glad you're back..missed you. Lovely pictures. Mini Fi is becoming a well traveled lady.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Sea World was my DD's favorite place to visit. We always watched the Shamu show twice. She has been reading about the killer whales also, and now she refuses to go. Part of me is in agreement, but I sure did like seeing that huge whale jump out of the water!


There has been quite a scandal about the one killer whale that was in Victoria BC and then moved to one of the water parks in the states, can't think of it's name. 2 or of its trainers have been killed while working with him. He is huge and in a tiny area and expected to put a show on. I understand that they are slowly 
stopping the killer whale acts. Not sure what happened to Tillicum (remembered the name). I will look it up and see if I can find something. One year our family was visiting friends up the sunshine coast of BC and a killer whale was caught and kept in a very large penned area -- I am not sure whether they let it go or whether it was given to a sea world somewhere. Beautiful, wild animal and I felt so sorry for it. They travel hundreds of miles free and beautiful. My son and family took a whale watching trip in Victoria and here are a few pictures of a pod of killer whales (Orcas) in the wild.

Here is a recent article about Tillicum who was responsible for 2 deaths of trainers. It is a sad story

http://theorcaproject.wordpress.com/2010/08/28/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-killer-whale-shows/


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> LOL Thanks for explaining Purple. That is funny, not what I was thinking.:XD: :XD: :XD: You must have so much fun together and even giving brooms for gifts. I'm sure there is a lot of laughter and fun along with sewing.
> 
> I am just so tired and can't sleep. Got news that a dear young friend, well young to us, who has had cancer now has it spread along the spine and in the brain. He is a giant of a man and always gave out big bear hugs. Just a wonderful person and musician who lives in Michigan. After our experience with other friends and our dear Charlotte, I am just a little sad. He was a student of DH's and then DH hired him years later to take his place when we left for Germany. He then moved back to Michigan and that is when we found out we were going to be grandparents and they called DH and offered the job to him again. Remember when the bird first started banging into the window and they told me that meant a death. DH's just lost one former student and now the outcome with this dear one is to be seen. I'm fine, just trying to take it all in.


I'm sharing your sorrow. So sad when friends leave us and yours are so young to be facing death.
My condolences. May God comfort you and his family and friends. I pray for an easy passing for him to the other side.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I went to dinner with some friends tonight and it was delicious. Of course, I ate too much, but enjoyed every bite!
> 
> I'm finishing the remake of "Rosemary's Baby". It is ok, but doesn't hold a candle to the original one with Mia Farrow. A lot was changed, but it wasn't just that. The original just seemed much scarier!
> 
> I started a lovey blanket for my great nephew. I frogged it because I thought it seemed too small. The blanket is about 13" square. DD said she thought that was big enough. What do all of you think? It will have an elephant in the middle. When I first saw these, I thought they were pretty ridiculous. But the kids love them! I thought they would be scared of a head on a blanket. So funny how little I know about kids!


Those little blankets are great for children. I see them all the time and most of them are well loved. Seth had one when he was little but sadly his other grandma lost it. 13x13 is a perfect size.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is 7.7c/45f at 6:35am. Got some plants from mum yesterday that I will hopfully get planted today. On my way home I stopped at SAMs club and picked up some tomato plant, couldn't pass them up.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for everyone needing them. Sunny HUGS for everyone.
> Have a beautiful happy day!


Good morning Caren. Interesting cup. What an assortment of plantings you have. Hope you can get everything done you anticipate doing today.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Your afghan is lovely but then all your work is. Even your knitted and crocheted items are works of art.
> I'd almost finished my "Coat of many colors" cardigan but when I added the front band, it rolls horribly. I added 5 rows of garter stitch and that didn't solve the problem.
> Any suggestions, Shirley? I'm going to wash it and then block the fronts hoping that will help.
> If anyone has any suggestions, they'll be welcome!
> Junek


I often do a seed stitch, also use one size at least smaller needles. I can't wait to see your sweater. It is thrilling for me when someone finishes theirs. I hope you get lots of wear out of it. I would think blocking would help but try a slightly tighter band at the bottom, With one of them I had to do nearly 3 inches of garter stitch and blocked it -- it works. try the smaller size needles. I always do my bottom borders a bit tighter than the actual sweater - top down or bottom up.

For the front bands make sure you skipped at least one stitch every 3 or 4 when you picked up stitches along the front - as it is being picked up from a different end than usual as it is knit sideways. check to make sure it is flat as you pick it up - also a smaller needle - otherwise it will curl whenever you add a band you might want to do that. It also helps who you pick up the stitch along the fronts, don't pick up just one loop, pick up both looks -- it gives it a body.


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 47


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> There has been quite a scandal about the one killer whale that was in Victoria BC and then moved to one of the water parks in the states, can't think of it's name. 2 or of its trainers have been killed while working with him. He is huge and in a tiny area and expected to put a show on. I understand that they are slowly
> stopping the killer whale acts. Not sure what happened to Tillicum (remembered the name). I will look it up and see if I can find something. One year our family was visiting friends up the sunshine coast of BC and a killer whale was caught and kept in a very large penned area -- I am not sure whether they let it go or whether it was given to a sea world somewhere. Beautiful, wild animal and I felt so sorry for it. They travel hundreds of miles free and beautiful. My son and family took a whale watching trip in Victoria and here are a few pictures of a pod of killer whales (Orcas) in the wild.
> 
> Here is a recent article about Tillicum who was responsible for 2 deaths of trainers. It is a sad story
> 
> http://theorcaproject.wordpress.com/2010/08/28/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-killer-whale-shows/


I feel the same way about zoos. Leave the animals alone and let them enjoy their freedom instead of caging them. I can understand breeding programs if it's an endangered species.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.
> 
> I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country. The sun shone, there was plenty of food and drink and great company.
> 
> I don't expect I'll get caught up this week as it is rather busy. I am going to a coven meeting this morning and then on Thursday I am going with some friends to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath. And on Friday I have the WI sewers here. And I have to find some time to take Flo to the opticians as she lost her glasses in Stratford!
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's from photos from Stratford...


Welcome back, glad the weather was playing nice for you. Love the Chocolate Box Cottage, looks as if Flo and Fi were enjoying the view. 
Your week does sound rather busy.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I often do a seed stitch, also use one size at least smaller needles. I can't wait to see your sweater. It is thrilling for me when someone finishes theirs. I hope you get lots of wear out of it. I would think blocking would help but try a slightly tighter band at the bottom, With one of them I had to do nearly 3 inches of garter stitch and blocked it -- it works. try the smaller size needles. I always do my bottom borders a bit tighter than the actual sweater - top down or bottom up.
> 
> For the front bands make sure you skipped at least one stitch every 3 or 4 when you picked up stitches along the front - as it is being picked up from a different end than usual as it is knit sideways. check to make sure it is flat as you pick it up - also a smaller needle - otherwise it will curl whenever you add a band you might want to do that. It also helps who you pick up the stitch along the fronts, don't pick up just one loop, pick up both looks -- it gives it a body.


Thank you, Shirley. I knitted the bottom band in garter stitch first before adding the front band. Do you think I should frog that and knit the front bands first, then add the bottom? I did skip the stitches on the front but used the same size needles. I'm going to try your suggestions. I knew you'd have an answer!
You're up early, aren't you? It isn't quite 8 a.m. here. Or agree you in the Central time zone. I'm confused about the time differences. I need to look at my Atlas and refresh my memory of where Calgary is!
Thank you again for the help.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a recent article about Tillicum who was responsible for 2 deaths of trainers. It is a sad story
> 
> http://theorcaproject.wordpress.com/2010/08/28/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-killer-whale-shows/


Those are lovely photos. I should look up some of the one's I have from when I went to Alaska a while ago.

It is very sad to see the whales in captivity, not a wonder there haven't been more problems with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do you have any specific plans for all these adobe baby dresses?


gagesmom said:


> number 10
> 
> probably make another 2 for an even dozen.
> 
> then I will move on to the next size up


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning Caren. Interesting cup. What an assortment of plantings you have. Hope you can get everything done you anticipate doing today.
> Junek


I had to laugh when I saw the cup, it is because I used to have so many different tea/coffee pots. I was told I was addicted to buying them. Not so much now, they take up too much space. 
Seth is here again today so will be helping with some of it. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

A few more photos from the past couple days.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A few more photos from the past couple days.


Seth sure wants to help. Probably when he's really big enough, he won't be so anxious. Love your waterfall and the art work on your mum's shed!!
junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Seth sure wants to help. Probably when he's really big enough, he won't be so anxious. Love your waterfall and the art work on your mum's shed!!
> junek


Seth reminds me of my oldest he never out grew the helpfulness. Even now he is ready to help out when ever asked. The waterfall is one of my favorite features in the yard. I have one at the pool as well. Once we find the leak in the pool I will turn the waterfall on and get a photo of it. 
I love all the art Mum has outdoors, plenty of rocks with drawings and writing on them around the yard and beach.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the pictures especially the side of the shed at your mum's.


NanaCaren said:


> A few more photos from the past couple days.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures especially the side of the shed at your mum's.


Thank you  The pictures are all of her older grand children when they were younger. Not sure which one's these are. I'll have to ask her. I thought I had the other side as well but guess I didn't take the photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

One of Mum's tea sets, she has tea with the (geat)grandchildren when they come over. My personal favorite one.


----------



## gagesmom

oh Caren love that blue pattern.


----------



## gagesmom

9:15am and I am logging in and catching up.


----------



## gagesmom

okay all caught up.

Shirley-love the afghan :thumbup: 

Angora- so sad to hear of yet another student of dh's that has been struck with cancer. prayers going up for this gentle giant

Gwen-June= they are being put into the tote for craft sales and then if there are any new babies come along I have perfect gift :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Caren I truly do love that blue rose tea set, blue in any shade is my fave color :thumbup: 


Thought I would post my set. My grannys good China from when she married my papa.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry you have such horrible bruising. I hope it's not painful. Do you have to have more tests or wait for the results from what they did at the E.R?
> 
> Your afghan is lovely but then all your work is. Even your knitted and crocheted items are works of art.
> I'd almost finished my "Coat of many colors" cardigan but when I added the front band, it rolls horribly. I added 5 rows of garter stitch and that didn't solve the problem.
> Any suggestions, Shirley? I'm going to wash it and then block the fronts hoping that will help.
> If anyone has any suggestions, they'll be welcome!
> Junek


What type of yarn June..acrylic or wool?


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have seen where people used their old shoes and boots sometimes an old hat and such but never the jeans. I may make one and take it to mum's this week end for her birthday. It can sit down on the beach.


Same here. That would be such a lovely idea. :thumbup: What year will this birthday be or should we not ask?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Seth reminds me of my oldest he never out grew the helpfulness. Even now he is ready to help out when ever asked. The waterfall is one of my favorite features in the yard. I have one at the pool as well. Once we find the leak in the pool I will turn the waterfall on and get a photo of it.
> I love all the art Mum has outdoors, plenty of rocks with drawings and writing on them around the yard and beach.


And perhaps Seth will grow up with that helpfulness. I love waterfalls. Since we live in the flat Tidewater area, there are no waterfalls anywhere....plenty of water, poquosons, and inlets.
Did your mum do the artwork? It always adds cheerfulness to the most mundane things.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Julie. I will try not to let these things affect me too much. Sometimes you think it isn't affecting you but I know it hits at some time. I know although I feel fine I do feel like I could just cry while writing this, but I think that is good and ok since I just found out. Having our grandson this evening will help and it is such a gorgeous day. Maybe I will try and get out in the sun and appreciate the life I have. There are always miracles and one never knows. One may be in store for him. I will remember your advice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And perhaps Seth will grow up with that helpfulness. I love waterfalls. Since we live in the flat Tidewater area, there are no waterfalls anywhere....plenty of water, poquosons, and inlets.
> Did your mum do the artwork? It always adds cheerfulness to the most mundane things.
> Junek


Loads of waterfalls here and lots of hills. Of course one can't forget Niagara Falls, not far from here, then upper and lower falls here on the river, upper and lower falls in Letchwork and from here East perhaps 2 dozen falls. Rather an amazing area now that I'm typing this. One falls, Taughenauck (sp?) even reminds one of a tropical falls like those in Hawaii.


----------



## jknappva

OOPSIE!! Sorry.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren I truly do love that blue rose tea set, blue in any shade is my fave color :thumbup:
> 
> Thought I would post my set. My grannys good China from when she married my papa.


Oh I love your china set. My aunt got rid of my nanny's china when she inherited it after Nanny died.  It was beautiful. I would have had my Grandma's one china set if I had of been able to go get it. I had just moved to the states and wasn't allowed back to Canada for x amount of time. Sadly I was no longer close to my dad's family.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> One of Mum's tea sets, she has tea with the (geat)grandchildren when they come over. My personal favorite one.


That's a lovely set. Anything would be special served with that.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Same here. That would be such a lovely idea. :thumbup: What year will this birthday be or should we not ask?


I think it would be too. The picture of the plants I posted yesterday is out back at Mum's she has been doing little bits of weeding everyday that she can. It is coming along very nicely seems how I know how over grown it was in the fall. Mum will always be in her thirties to me, she might have slowed down some but still has a wonderful outlook on life.


----------



## gagesmom

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I love your china set. My aunt got rid of my nanny's china when she inherited it after Nanny died.  It was beautiful. I would have had my Grandma's one china set if I had of been able to go get it. I had just moved to the states and wasn't allowed back to Canada for x amount of time. Sadly I was no longer close to my dad's family.


So sad  in our family all things were passed down to the youngest daughter. So my granny got her moms  hope chest, china cabinet, etc. it was passed on to my mom and since I was her only daughter I got them. my mom got the china and my grandmother was adamant that I was given the china as well.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Caren I truly do love that blue rose tea set, blue in any shade is my fave color :thumbup:
> 
> Thought I would post my set. My grannys good China from when she married my papa.


That is also a lovely set. I love yellow roses. What an interesting collection.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> What type of yarn June..acrylic or wool?


It's acrylic....I'm mildly allergic to wool. Not too itchy or breaking out in rash, just uncomfortable. If I'm going to spend all that time making something, I sure want to enjoy wearing it. I do have some superwash wool socks but stopped buying it and have started buying acrylic or other sock yarn.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

thanks 


jknappva said:


> That is also a lovely set. I love yellow roses. What an interesting collection.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

I thought you might like to see the first spring foal of the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's a filly. By the way, their 2015 calendar is on sale if anyone wants to order one. Just google the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's the one that has my sister's picture in it.

And a picture of my handsome Grandson hard at work at the Houston Science Museum...washing dirt from specimens
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And perhaps Seth will grow up with that helpfulness. I love waterfalls. Since we live in the flat Tidewater area, there are no waterfalls anywhere....plenty of water, poquosons, and inlets.
> Did your mum do the artwork? It always adds cheerfulness to the most mundane things.
> Junek


Yes Mum did the art work. A few years ago she had the grandchildren help her but it has since washed away. She also draws on her picnic table and chairs that are outdoors. THat is why she does it to add a bit of cheerfulness to everything.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - thought of you when I saw this. --- sam
> 
> http://giraffedreams.blogspot.com/2014/05/i-won-i-won.html


Hey, books AND a quilt--that's right up my alley! LOL


----------



## gagesmom

off I go as I am going out in about 45 mins to freshen up my resume and hand a few out. still in my pj's on the laptop.

see you all later :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That's a lovely set. Anything would be special served with that.
> Junek


Even the simplest food the grandchildren think is special and to them it is, they don't get to have fancy plates at hime.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Just popping in to say I Love You and have not left our family....Betty


Betty, dear heart, lifting you up in light & love--you sure do have a full plate right now. I hope you remember to take a minute here or there to take care of you. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> So sad  in our family all things were passed down to the youngest daughter. So my granny got her moms  hope chest, china cabinet, etc. it was passed on to my mom and since I was her only daughter I got them. my mom got the china and my grandmother was adamant that I was given the china as well.


That is what was supposed to happen with Nanny's china too,but my aunt sold and gave away nearly everything.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Just popping in to say I Love You and have not left our family.
> Things are so hectic around our house recovering from the tornados.
> The trees have been removed from the back yard and front yard. Now we are in the process of getting the roof repaired, the gutter, Jim's storage shed, the back door, and the mailbox.
> It is so hot without trees around our house. It is staying 74 in our bedroom. I had Jim hook up the portable ac in here today but it is not putting out really cold air. I may be visiting the girls a lot during the summer.
> If I try and talk to Jim about it he just says, am I going to pay the electric bill or do I have $20000 to pay for a bigger unit. He doesn't feel good so I just try and push unkind remarks under the rug.
> Been working on washcloth. Gotta get on sewing machine projects and Allyson's socks. I sure pray my family will drop me off in the yarn shops when we go in July and just let me enjoy.
> I am trying to keep up with all the postings. Wrote you a long post over the weekend and lost it to computer, so will close before I lose this one. I Truly Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


So glad that things are getting back to normal from the tornados, but not that you are doing without any cooling in the house, the heat can be hard on ones health also. Visiting the girls sounds like a good way to deal with some of it. 
Hugs and love, take care of yourself.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love seeing the china sets. Love the photo of the horses also. 

I have both grandma's china sets in the crawl space being saved for each of our daughters, but neither wants them nor does the DIL so I guess I let them work that out either when we move or we die---not my problem. There's also a set of green glassware plus some other odds and ends of Belleek, Wedgewood and Dutch (Delft?) china pieces accumulated over the years. Should go inventory it at some point---would be a good reason to finally clean out that "catch all".


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


Very beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.
> 
> I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country. The sun shone, there was plenty of food and drink and great company.
> 
> I don't expect I'll get caught up this week as it is rather busy. I am going to a coven meeting this morning and then on Thursday I am going with some friends to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath. And on Friday I have the WI sewers here. And I have to find some time to take Flo to the opticians as she lost her glasses in Stratford!
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's from photos from Stratford...


Lovely!!! 
Losing glasses is not a good thing though.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> LOL Thanks for explaining Purple. That is funny, not what I was thinking.:XD: :XD: :XD: You must have so much fun together and even giving brooms for gifts. I'm sure there is a lot of laughter and fun along with sewing.
> 
> I am just so tired and can't sleep. Got news that a dear young friend, well young to us, who has had cancer now has it spread along the spine and in the brain. He is a giant of a man and always gave out big bear hugs. Just a wonderful person and musician who lives in Michigan. After our experience with other friends and our dear Charlotte, I am just a little sad. He was a student of DH's and then DH hired him years later to take his place when we left for Germany. He then moved back to Michigan and that is when we found out we were going to be grandparents and they called DH and offered the job to him again. Remember when the bird first started banging into the window and they told me that meant a death. DH's just lost one former student and now the outcome with this dear one is to be seen. I'm fine, just trying to take it all in.


Oh Angora, so sorry about the friend of you and DH, so sad how many are lost to cancers. It is a bit hard to grasp, and the grieving starts when we find out that survival is probably not a possibility. 
Hugs


----------



## sassafras123

June, love horse pics. Connor is a handsome young man. Looks tall.
Shirley, love your wrap. Healing energy for you and Pat.
Kaye, somehow missed that sweaters were for your coming grand baby. Congratulations. Grandchildren are the crowning joy of old age.
Daralene, I hope you have a chance to get out in the sunshine. Nature always heals me.
Purple, Love the pics of England. Oh do share Kaffe Fasset exhibit with us. How thrilling to see how delightfully he works with colors.
Paula, I love, love, love the blue on the ceiling of your church. It is celestial and uplifting.
Julie, hugs. Healing energy your way.
Was at Loma Linda dental school yesterday. My dentist gave me $7,000 estimate. Don't have definitive costs from them but round figures less than $1,700. Was there four hours, but had xrays, they even checked my face and neck for sore areas or swollen glands. Did checking with pic all around teeth and took medical hx. Cost $30.00 total. They are slow, she was a third year student but very thorough.
Today go to G/E doctor at Loma Linda. Then home.l


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend where it is 7.7c/45f at 6:35am. Got some plants from mum yesterday that I will hopfully get planted today. On my way home I stopped at SAMs club and picked up some tomato plant, couldn't pass them up.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for everyone needing them. Sunny HUGS for everyone.
> Have a beautiful happy day!


LOL! Love the mug! 
The other photos are also fantastic, love the artwork and the china is just beautiful. 
Seth, lol, that lawn mower is almost bigger than he is. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That's what I thought too. Have passed it on to a few of my gardening friends. One figures it would be good for planting potatoes in, easy harvest.


Not a bad idea at all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> Shirley - those afghans are beautiful - great work. tons of healing energh zooming to surround you and pat. --- sam


Ditto--and love the afghans--so colorful and lively! :thumbup:

Angora, {{{HUGS}}} to you on the news of your friend. It's hard, I know. You do need to let yourself grieve a bit. And being in the sunshine does help, too. I try to get a little every day--sometimes I sit with the cat in a sunspot!

I'm off to work--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I've been to the one in San Antone a couple of times. My daughter and friend would buy the season ticket books. Living in Houston, it wasn't that far to drive. Loved the city and the Riverwalk is lovely.
> Junek


We had season tickets one year, but we only used them 2x since as adults, once we'd been a couple times, we'd pretty much seen everything. We used the Fiesta Texas season passes though every year, enough to have more than gotten our money out of them. 
Love the Riverwalk too.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I feel the same way about zoos. Leave the animals alone and let them enjoy their freedom instead of caging them. I can understand breeding programs if it's an endangered species.
> Junek


I know that many of the animals in the San Antonio zoo are there for rehab or because they were rescues and can not be rehabbed and released back to the wild, or at least they were, haven't been in a few years. So for that I understand, but I don't think we need to go to Africa or Asia or anyplace and trap healthy animals to place into zoos, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Caren I truly do love that blue rose tea set, blue in any shade is my fave color :thumbup:
> 
> Thought I would post my set. My grannys good China from when she married my papa.


Those are very pretty. :thumbup: 
Yellow or blue are my favorite colors for China.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see the first spring foal of the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's a filly. By the way, their 2015 calendar is on sale if anyone wants to order one. Just google the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's the one that has my sister's picture in it.
> 
> And a picture of my handsome Grandson hard at work at the Houston Science Museum...washing dirt from specimens
> Junek


 :thumbup: very pretty, and Grandson is a good looking young man, should be a very interesting job working at the Science Museum.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is what was supposed to happen with Nanny's china too,but my aunt sold and gave away nearly everything.


 My grandmother sold everything of value after my grandfather died. No she didn't need the money, she just didn't want his kids or us grands to get anything, she even sold the things that he'd written down to go to which kid, we found the list in her dresser drawer when we were clearing out the house, the only thing we found still in existence was the watchband that GF wanted to go to his oldest daughter, my aunt Shirley, so we made sure she got that, it was gold and probably worth a good couple thousand, Peg had tried to sell it but the guy was reputable and said no, he wouldn't broker it for her as it was worth more than just the price of the gold, Marla was present when that happened. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora, the 'coven' is really my sewing group that I have run for 20 yrs. Just a group of friends that get together to do various crafts. Our husbands labelled us the coven many years ago and it has just stuck, we've even been given broomsticks as presents!
> 
> We had perfect weather all week end and the house we stayed in was just by the river.


 :lol: :lol: Broomsticks! Cute.
Great photos, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Shirley. I knitted the bottom band in garter stitch first before adding the front band. Do you think I should frog that and knit the front bands first, then add the bottom? I did skip the stitches on the front but used the same size needles. I'm going to try your suggestions. I knew you'd have an answer!
> You're up early, aren't you? It isn't quite 8 a.m. here. Or agree you in the Central time zone. I'm confused about the time differences. I need to look at my Atlas and refresh my memory of where Calgary is!
> Thank you again for the help.
> Junek


I couldn't sleep so was reading KP early!

I would definitely use a smaller size needle for both bands though. It is important that you try to pick up the edges flat. Sometimes it works knitting 3 - missing one, or depending on the yarn, knitting 4 missing one. I also crochet a border up the front outer edges using the crab stitch on one coat and a half double crochet on this one.

On my last coat I didn't reduce the size of the needles on the bottom but did on the front -- I don't like it and plan on frogging the bottom band -- it doesn't look neat and tidy.

Each knitter has a different gauge and it sounds as if you should definitely reduce the needle size and knit quit firmly. I add the bottom to all my sweaters last. I have 'fiddled around on just about every cardigan as each one is different as each pattern is different - if all the yarn is exactly the same worsted it will make a difference but I like different stitches and different weights so I have to 'fudge'.

I am sure you will get it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. I will try not to let these things affect me too much. Sometimes you think it isn't affecting you but I know it hits at some time. I know although I feel fine I do feel like I could just cry while writing this, but I think that is good and ok since I just found out. Having our grandson this evening will help and it is such a gorgeous day. Maybe I will try and get out in the sun and appreciate the life I have. There are always miracles and one never knows. One may be in store for him. I will remember your advice.


I do hope you got out into the sun- I always feel better when I can feel it's warmth. But we are now at that time of year where there is little warmth in anything. I am about to grab a light duvet and lie down on the sofa- to be honest I am feeling quite miserable with this head cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> So sorry to hear of yet another cancer victim, Angora. Makes you realise that you really should 'live for the day'. Caring hugs coming your way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> June, love horse pics. Connor is a handsome young man. Looks tall.
> Shirley, love your wrap. Healing energy for you and Pat.
> Kaye, somehow missed that sweaters were for your coming grand baby. Congratulations. Grandchildren are the crowning joy of old age.
> Daralene, I hope you have a chance to get out in the sunshine. Nature always heals me.
> Purple, Love the pics of England. Oh do share Kaffe Fasset exhibit with us. How thrilling to see how delightfully he works with colors.
> Paula, I love, love, love the blue on the ceiling of your church. It is celestial and uplifting.
> Julie, hugs. Healing energy your way.
> Was at Loma Linda dental school yesterday. My dentist gave me $7,000 estimate. Don't have definitive costs from them but round figures less than $1,700. Was there four hours, but had xrays, they even checked my face and neck for sore areas or swollen glands. Did checking with pic all around teeth and took medical hx. Cost $30.00 total. They are slow, she was a third year student but very thorough.
> Today go to G/E doctor at Loma Linda. Then home.l


Thanks Joy! 
I used to go to the Dental School for my check ups when I was studying in Dunedin, I agree they can be slow- but getting work done at probably less then cost, but still under supervision, can make a huge difference to what one can achieve. I had all my impacted molars removed by them, under closed circuit TV, so the students could learn from it. One dentist was having a real struggle until the senior man stepped in and got one tooth out in what felt like 2 seconds flat.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> That's where ours fans were...in church. Nothing like small town memories. Although to be honest, we weren't large enough to be considered a town! About 12 houses at a crossroads, 3 stores and a church. And except for one family, they were all kin to me!!
> Junek


Sounds like where I came from except we had 1 store & 2 churches. I didnt know I was related to some of the people until I was an adult & one of my cousins did a family history book.


----------



## gagesmom

see you all later


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Pretty neat! Robert Redford seems to be ageless.
> Junek


The last time I saw him on TV I thought he was really showing his age but I just looked him up & he is 77 so I guess he still looks pretty good, I didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Loads of waterfalls here and lots of hills. Of course one can't forget Niagara Falls, not far from here, then upper and lower falls here on the river, upper and lower falls in Letchwork and from here East perhaps 2 dozen falls. Rather an amazing area now that I'm typing this. One falls, Taughenauck (sp?) even reminds one of a tropical falls like those in Hawaii.


Sounds like you live in a pretty area. I love Niagara falls, so beautiful. I have not travelled in New York state, was in Buffalo as a small child & the only thing I remember is a weird colored sky & horrible smell. I think from ?factories.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> That is what was supposed to happen with Nanny's china too,but my aunt sold and gave away nearly everything.


That is so sad when people don't value family heirlooms. I have the china cabinet my parents received as a community wedding gift when they married in1942. I put a note inside as well as told my boys that it is not to be sold, if neither of them want it they are to give it to my sister, my brother wouldn't want it. My sister gave me a dresser that was grandmas, I striped it of 20 layers of paint & now have it in my bedroom. I can't believe how people used to paint over nice wood.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing the china sets. Love the photo of the horses also.
> 
> I have both grandma's china sets in the crawl space being saved for each of our daughters, but neither wants them nor does the DIL so I guess I let them work that out either when we move or we die---not my problem. There's also a set of green glassware plus some other odds and ends of Belleek, Wedgewood and Dutch (Delft?) china pieces accumulated over the years. Should go inventory it at some point---would be a good reason to finally clean out that "catch all".


Before you just let it go, you might check what it is worth. I had my mother's set of Heisey White Orchid crystal. Sold it to a friend for half what the sale places said it was worth (I didn't have to pack/ship it, her daughter got a set she wanted badly). I got over $600.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sad when people don't value family heirlooms..


As we age, we need to remember our children may not live lives that would use these items. My kids like the furniture, just not the glassware/china/silver.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> As we age, we need to remember our children may not live lives that would use these items. My kids like the furniture, just not the glassware/china/silver.


There won't be any glassware/silverware/china to fight over at my house, I've never had any. I have one fancy cake plate that mom got as a wedding gift. I'm more of a Correlle kind of girl.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sad when people don't value family heirlooms. I have the china cabinet my parents received as a community wedding gift when they married in1942. I put a note inside as well as told my boys that it is not to be sold, if neither of them want it they are to give it to my sister, my brother wouldn't want it. My sister gave me a dresser that was grandmas, I striped it of 20 layers of paint & now have it in my bedroom. I can't believe how people used to paint over nice wood.


I have a bread cabinet (the kind with the slide out metal top) that was my grandmother's--it is not worth much but I love it and use it to hold craft supplies. I did paint it to match my kitchen when I first got it, since I intend to keep it and then, if one of the kids wants it, fine by me--it's about 75 years old now, I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Love all the photos.

Rookie, fancy looking church. The old catholic church in our town has been turned into a museum As it has paintings by Berthold Von Imhoff, he was from here & was famous for his religious painting in churches in Canada & the US.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berthold_Imhoff
http://www.imhoffgallery.com/ImhoffArt/index.htm
Melody, good luck on the job hunt.

Betty, try not to overdo with the tornado clean up, especially in the heat. Take care of yourself. You could send a little of your heat our way, another cloudy, drizzly cold day here. Hard to get motivated to do anything but am going to put some more petunias out, I think they can survive the cold.
Shirley, hope they get to te bottom of your dizzy sells soon & get you feeling better.take care.
Julie, get feeling better soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

One of my neighbors grew REAL artichokes a couple years ago. took lots of space for very little return (1 per plant, it looked like). We grew Jerusalem artichokes one year and they kept coming up several years after. We used a plow/tractor and apparently missed a few little ones. Never planted them again!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes Mum did the art work. A few years ago she had the grandchildren help her but it has since washed away. She also draws on her picnic table and chairs that are outdoors. THat is why she does it to add a bit of cheerfulness to everything.


Great idea!


----------



## angelam

That is a really lovely afghan Shirley. I spotted it as soon as I saw your new avatar. Such a great mix of colours. It has really inspired me to learn to crochet. I do hope the doctors get to the bottom of your "turns" and can set up a treatment regime very soon and you start feeling better. Lots of love to you and Pat. x


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: very pretty, and Grandson is a good looking young man, should be a very interesting job working at the Science Museum.


He's been interested in becoming a paleontologist since he was 4 yrs. old. He'll soon be 12. The paleontologists at the museum were so impressed with him that they invited him to help with specimens as long as his mother is with him. Usually they have to be 13. He and my daughter even got to go on a dig with the group
last year.
He's really shot up in height in the last year. He's a little over 5' tall.


----------



## melyn

Hi Sam, 1 of the women in black was the registrar who married the couple and the other welcomed everyone there and told us about the place and what was going to happen when, i expect she has an official title but don't know what it is lol. The youngest boy in the picture has his sister sitting on the left they are the children of my eldest son and yes not only is he full of energy but he and his sister fight and wind each other up all the time and he was poking her just moments b4 i took the picture, he hates his picture being taken especially if he is anywhyere near his sister lol

quote=thewren]lovely bride and groom - her were the women in black in the top picture? that is quite a family picture - nice you got all the grandchildren - the little boy looks like he is full of energy.
--- sam[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I couldn't sleep so was reading KP early!
> 
> I would definitely use a smaller size needle for both bands though. It is important that you try to pick up the edges flat. Sometimes it works knitting 3 - missing one, or depending on the yarn, knitting 4 missing one. I also crochet a border up the front outer edges using the crab stitch on one coat and a half double crochet on this one.
> 
> On my last coat I didn't reduce the size of the needles on the bottom but did on the front -- I don't like it and plan on frogging the bottom band -- it doesn't look neat and tidy.
> 
> Each knitter has a different gauge and it sounds as if you should definitely reduce the needle size and knit quit firmly. I add the bottom to all my sweaters last. I have 'fiddled around on just about every cardigan as each one is different as each pattern is different - if all the yarn is exactly the same worsted it will make a difference but I like different stitches and different weights so I have to 'fudge'.
> 
> I am sure you will get it.


Thank you for your excellent advice, Shirley. I knew you'd have the solution! The yarn I'm using for the borders is not as 'heavy' as the yarn used for the main part even though they're both supposed to be worsted. I find that definition can vary a bit. Since that's the case, I think I'm going down 2 needle sizes. I also think I'll frog the bottom band and add that after the fronts. No problem with that rolling even though I used the same size needle.
Thanks again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you got out into the sun- I always feel better when I can feel it's warmth. But we are now at that time of year where there is little warmth in anything. I am about to grab a light duvet and lie down on the sofa- to be honest I am feeling quite miserable with this head cold.


Oh, Julie, I'm so sorry you're sick. Wrapping up and lying on the sofa is a good idea. Feel better soon, dear heart.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I was caught up when I left, my phone, my phone, it's been an ongoing insure that it doesn't hold a charge well, but was trying to get through until the 2nd week of June so that I could upgrade. My local place can't upgrade until 7 days before the date, so I called Verizon, they upgraded me, my new phone is supposed to ship today, 2 day fedex. Yay, $50 and I get a rebate for that. 
I haven't been able to get it to come back on and stay on this morning, says, when it's plugged in, to connect to charger. :roll: 
Well I guess I have a couple pages to go. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> He's been interested in becoming a paleontologist since he was 4 yrs. old. He'll soon be 12. The paleontologists at the museum were so impressed with him that they invited him to help with specimens as long as his mother is with him. Usually they have to be 13. He and my daughter even got to go on a dig with the group
> last year.
> He's really shot up in height in the last year. He's a little over 5' tall.


Oh yes, I remember seeing the pictures you posted of them at the dig, fantastic when one so young has a good clear vision of what they want to do and are able to pursue it. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, going to exercise now. Have a great day all, stay safe and hopefully well. Hoping Julie and Melody are feeling much better.


----------



## Poledra65

For anyone having a difficult day, I saw this and thought it was a pretty good one.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> There has been quite a scandal about the one killer whale that was in Victoria BC and then moved to one of the water parks in the states, can't think of it's name. 2 or of its trainers have been killed while working with him. He is huge and in a tiny area and expected to put a show on. I understand that they are slowly
> stopping the killer whale acts. Not sure what happened to Tillicum (remembered the name). I will look it up and see if I can find something. One year our family was visiting friends up the sunshine coast of BC and a killer whale was caught and kept in a very large penned area -- I am not sure whether they let it go or whether it was given to a sea world somewhere. Beautiful, wild animal and I felt so sorry for it. They travel hundreds of miles free and beautiful. My son and family took a whale watching trip in Victoria and here are a few pictures of a pod of killer whales (Orcas) in the wild.
> 
> Here is a recent article about Tillicum who was responsible for 2 deaths of trainers. It is a sad story
> 
> http://theorcaproject.wordpress.com/2010/08/28/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-killer-whale-shows/


I'd far rather see these magnificent creatures in their natural habitat than seeing them perform for the public. I don't like seeing any creature in captivity.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Love all the photos.
> 
> Rookie, fancy looking church. The old catholic church in our town has been turned into a museum As it has paintings by Berthold Von Imhoff, he was from here & was famous for his religious painting in churches in Canada & the US.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berthold_Imhoff
> http://www.imhoffgallery.com/ImhoffArt/index.htm
> Melody, good luck on the job hunt.
> 
> Betty, try not to overdo with the tornado clean up, especially in the heat. Take care of yourself. You could send a little of your heat our way, another cloudy, drizzly cold day here. Hard to get motivated to do anything but am going to put some more petunias out, I think they can survive the cold.
> Shirley, hope they get to te bottom of your dizzy sells soon & get you feeling better.take care.
> Julie, get feeling better soon.


I am working on it! will stay close to home and drink Olbas tea and sip gottastch's brew today. Tomorrow I will have to go and sort out my shopping- I found which account my money was in once I got home.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Love the mug!
> The other photos are also fantastic, love the artwork and the china is just beautiful.
> Seth, lol, that lawn mower is almost bigger than he is.
> Have a great day.


I thought is was rather unique and wasn't sure if I should post it or not. Thanks love my mum's artwork is always up lifting to see. The china was a gift to mum from My older sister and myself one year for christmas. Mum's was lost in one of her many moves.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> For anyone having a difficult day, I saw this and thought it was a pretty good one.


love this, thanks for sharing. I sent it to my DD#2 who is having a bad time right now, changing jobs to a lower paying one, etc.


----------



## gagesmom

quickly got caught up, my bff and her kids are coming soon. time for a stitch and bitch :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey but warm Surrey.
> 
> I am back from a wonderful week end in Shakespeare country.
> 
> Love the minis!!! They are darling! We lived in the Midlands in 1973-74. My two older kids started school in the British system, one in the Infant School, and one in a Play Group. We were quite close to Stratford and spent many happy hours there and also in Coventry--the Cathedral there is stunning, and a place where we enjoyed some marvelous music. Good memories.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My grandmother sold everything of value after my grandfather died. No she didn't need the money, she just didn't want his kids or us grands to get anything, she even sold the things that he'd written down to go to which kid, we found the list in her dresser drawer when we were clearing out the house, the only thing we found still in existence was the watchband that GF wanted to go to his oldest daughter, my aunt Shirley, so we made sure she got that, it was gold and probably worth a good couple thousand, Peg had tried to sell it but the guy was reputable and said no, he wouldn't broker it for her as it was worth more than just the price of the gold, Marla was present when that happened. Oh well, that's life.


I had to take care of my dad's setae when he died not much fun at all but, I was the only one everyone trusted to be fair no matter what. It made me think and I have told my bunch if they so much as huff during the reading of the will they get nothing. Same goes for if they try to contest it. This is all written into the will. They all know who gets what and how things are to be divided. I left nothing to chance for if something were to happen suddenly. Now that they are pretty much all old enough to take care of themselves, things are easier. None of them like the part about losing their part if they complain, but understand why.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Caren I truly do love that blue rose tea set, blue in any shade is my fave color :thumbup:
> 
> Thought I would post my set. My grannys good China from when she married my papa.


Oh that is so lovely. I have roses too with the gold. Quite similar but roses are pink so between Caren, you and myself, we have 3 of the colors covered. :thumbup: Mom told me the ones I have are from the grocery store and you used to get a certain setting at different times. Really quite lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> One of Mum's tea sets, she has tea with the (geat)grandchildren when they come over. My personal favorite one.


Caren, that is lovely. So sorry about the other set and that the family wouldn't save it for you to have when you could get back up there. Sentimental value would have made it priceless for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I had to take care of my dad's setae when he died not much fun at all but, I was the only one everyone trusted to be fair no matter what. It made me think and I have told my bunch if they so much as huff during the reading of the will they get nothing. Same goes for if they try to contest it. This is all written into the will. They all know who gets what and how things are to be divided. I left nothing to chance for if something were to happen suddenly. Now that they are pretty much all old enough to take care of themselves, things are easier. None of them like the part about losing their part if they complain, but understand why.


What is a setae if not already asked? I come up with brush or bristle. How wise of you to have it in a will. Bill's mother had money she wanted her children to have and Bill's dad had everyone sign something so that he and his new wife got it all. I think I will give my son the little bit, and it's not much, before I die so no other woman gets her dirty little hands in it. Tells you something about our step-mother and my FIL. Oh well, all is forgiven so no need in digging up old stuff but it was obvious dad would never forgive us if we didn't.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> quickly got caught up, my bff and her kids are coming soon. time for a stitch and bitch :thumbup:


YAY!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I was caught up when I left, my phone, my phone, it's been an ongoing insure that it doesn't hold a charge well, but was trying to get through until the 2nd week of June so that I could upgrade. My local place can't upgrade until 7 days before the date, so I called Verizon, they upgraded me, my new phone is supposed to ship today, 2 day fedex. Yay, $50 and I get a rebate for that.
> I haven't been able to get it to come back on and stay on this morning, says, when it's plugged in, to connect to charger. :roll:
> Well I guess I have a couple pages to go.
> Hope everyone is doing well.


A phone that won't hold its charge is frustrating. So glad you can upgrade. Yippee!!! Thanks for that encouraging post about making it through rough days! Hugs to you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> What is a setae if not already asked?


I took it as a typo--estate.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Thank you for your excellent advice, Shirley. I knew you'd have the solution! The yarn I'm using for the borders is not as 'heavy' as the yarn used for the main part even though they're both supposed to be worsted. I find that definition can vary a bit. Since that's the case, I think I'm going down 2 needle sizes. I also think I'll frog the bottom band and add that after the fronts. No problem with that rolling even though I used the same size needle.
> Thanks again.
> Junek


I would try going the same size needles for the bottom too. I think that would be the reason for your problem. Next time, put the heavier yarn on the borders. I wonder if you could add some contrasting sock wool with your lighter weight yarn to increase the weight. Certainly the smaller needles should help. look closely how I attached the border-- make sure you follow along a row as it makes it much tidier. Ask me how I know.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It really is breathtaking Rookie-


RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is so sad when people don't value family heirlooms. I have the china cabinet my parents received as a community wedding gift when they married in1942. I put a note inside as well as told my boys that it is not to be sold, if neither of them want it they are to give it to my sister, my brother wouldn't want it. My sister gave me a dresser that was grandmas, I striped it of 20 layers of paint & now have it in my bedroom. I can't believe how people used to paint over nice wood.


I have learned recently that it isn't the heirlooms that count it is the memories of them. I don't except my bunch to keep what they won't use. If they want to sell something that is left to them that is fine by me. Just don't complain because you don't think what you have is fair. In the barn fire I lost an old medical book that I had bought at a yard sale: When I opened the cover of the book it had my grandpa's name in it. The lady thought I was a bit odd for crying over a book. I didn't even know at the time he had studied to be a doctor. If whom ever had been given the book hadn't of sold it I would have missed out on a lovely part of my family history.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I took it as a typo--estate.


That's so funny. I was googling it and looking it up and even tried for a British definition. It seems to me I remember a word like that meaning a lovely old-fashioned type of couch but I couldn't fine that so it must be a different spelling. Well, it was fun looking up the different things anyway. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have learned recently that it isn't the heirlooms that count it is the memories of them. I don't except my bunch to keep what they won't use. If they want to sell something that is left to them that is fine by me. Just don't complain because you don't think what you have is fair. In the barn fire I lost an old medical book that I had bought at a yard sale: When I opened the cover of the book it had my grandpa's name in it. The lady thought I was a bit odd for crying over a book. I didn't even know at the time he had studied to be a doctor. If whom ever had been given the book hadn't of sold it I would have missed out on a lovely part of my family history.


The story of finding the book is truly an amazing one and what a special moment that was for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> A former parishioner posted this professional photo of my hometown church. It's been updated a couple of times and some major renovations have been done to the entry (used to have 20 steps or more up to the front door on the outside - it's been changed to have the stairs indoors; no more icy steps in the winter). It's still one of the prettiest churches I've ever seen and holds a lot of memories - baptisms, weddings, funerals, etc. My Dad's family was one of the founding families who worked on finding the architects, etc. Many local parishes have consolidated due to lack of priests, but this one is still going although the schools are now closed and most of the parishioners are in their 60's plus. I wonder about it's future.


How gorgeous and the color translated beautifully. Quite special knowing your family took part in the choice of architect and founding of the town.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, I lived in Florida as a child when we first moved to the States and then again as a young adult. I've never heard of love bugs, but I take it I should be glad I don't know them! I see where they were not native and apparently have gotten very bad. Imagining them hanging around your head and threatening to go up the nose and in the mouth. but the picture of them makes them look bigger than I was imagining. Yes, things like that are enough to make you go back inside and quit enjoying the beauty. Hope they go away. Don't wear any perfume or hair spray or basically anything with scent. I hope that might help. I found this on them:
Love Bug Season Love bugs are a nuisance on the Florida beach. Love bug season on the Florida beaches occurs twice each year, April-May and August-September. Sadly, this is May. I know in Canada they have black fly season and these will take a hunk out of you and man, it hurts. Don't know if the tip above will help or not but it is worth a try.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, that is lovely. So sorry about the other set and that the family wouldn't save it for you to have when you could get back up there. Sentimental value would have made it priceless for you.


The sentimental value even if I don't have it is priceless all the good memories I have of it. I only hope that who ever ended up with it has created happy memories too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> What is a setae if not already asked? I come up with brush or bristle. How wise of you to have it in a will. Bill's mother had money she wanted her children to have and Bill's dad had everyone sign something so that he and his new wife got it all. I think I will give my son the little bit, and it's not much, before I die so no other woman gets her dirty little hands in it. Tells you something about our step-mother and my FIL. Oh well, all is forgiven so no need in digging up old stuff but it was obvious dad would never forgive us if we didn't.


   it should say estate, should have proof read it before posting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> here is #9


Oh, my favorite so far-- but I've liked all of them! Might have to make some just to have on hand for babies.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> That's so funny. I was googling it and looking it up and even tried for a British definition. It seems to me I remember a word like that meaning a lovely old-fashioned type of couch but I couldn't fine that so it must be a different spelling. Well, it was fun looking up the different things anyway. LOL


Ah--you were thinking of a settee, maybe?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, so DH didn't tell me our grandson was not coming for dinner or that taking him to rehearsal was cancelled. I was there when he took the call and he didn't tell me. He says he thought I knew as I was in the room when he took the call, but I can't hear what's being said or know who the call is from. This reminds me of Rookie saying her kids thought sending to the one was to both of them, that they were a unit. LOL Now DH thinks I am so much a part of him that I know what the call was about. Then he can't understand why I am upset. I planned my day around this. Well, I'm not really upset but I did let it be known that I want to know things like this. It changes my plans and believe it or not, I do have a life. LOL It was cute to watch us try and control our tone of voice so that we could actually have a discussion about it. Yay!!! I was able to change my tone, not totally, but it was better and we discussed it, but were glad when it was over. We are laughing about how our tone of voice changes and makes discussion quite difficult and both working on it. So proud to catch myself. DH changed his tone and apologized. Quite a ways to go but sure getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I think I'd like both or maybe one in the morning and one at night.


How both at the same time but I will lick my fingers REALLY, REALLY well before picking up the yarn again!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so DH didn't tell me our grandson was not coming for dinner or that taking him to rehearsal was cancelled. I was there when he took the call and he didn't tell me. He says he thought I knew as I was in the room when he took the call, but I can't hear what's being said or know who the call is from. Then he can't understand why I am upset.


Oh, I get that too--we are supposed to be mind readers, aren't we?! I get very annoyed as I need to know things as far in advance as possible (I am terrible at being spontaneous).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> How both at the same time but I will lick my fingers REALLY, REALLY well before picking up the yarn again!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I get that too--we are supposed to be mind readers, aren't we?! I get very annoyed as I need to know things as far in advance as possible (I am terrible at being spontaneous).


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Relationships make us grow don't they. I'm talking spiritually. Of course, I have grown in the hips too. :roll:

I admit to being that way too, but with different things. Like wanting him to do something and thinking because he will fall over it he will know to do it. He will walk around it for days and never see it till I finally ask him to do it, so I can't get totally upset with him. I've learned it's best to ask when I want something done. I'd better be careful what I say as some of you will get to meet him in October. OK, top secret. Nobody heard me say a thing, right.......!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I took it as a typo--estate.


 :XD: :XD: that is what it was.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Relationships make us grow don't they. I'm talking spiritually. Of course, I have grown in the hips too. :roll:
> 
> I admit to being that way too, but with different things. Like wanting him to do something and thinking because he will fall over it he will know to do it. He will walk around it for days and never see it till I finally ask him to do it, so I can't get totally upset with him. I've learned it's best to ask when I want something done. I'd better be careful what I say as some of you will get to meet him in October. OK, top secret. Nobody heard me say a thing, right.......!!!!


Around here it's more like making plans on Friday for something on Tuesday and not getting around to telling me until Monday night!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> The story of finding the book is truly an amazing one and what a special moment that was for sure.


It really was. The reason I was buying the book was Grant wanted to be a doctor and I figured there are some things that will not change, likes bones, veins ect.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> How both at the same time but I will lick my fingers REALLY, REALLY well before picking up the yarn again!!


I would lick my fingers very well too or have a damp cloth beside the chocolates.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for all the nice comments - my sister is up in that area right now and I might have her stop at the Historical Center to see if they have a collage of all the different versions of the church. I remember it being done when I was in high school and they had special artisans doing the gold leafing - it was so impressive to watch.



AZ Sticks said:


> It really is breathtaking Rookie-


----------



## RookieRetiree

We used to call them June bugs and whenever we'd be down at my Mom's our car would be splattered with them - they actually had screens that went in front of the grill that prevented the mess into the engine....we needed several gallons of windshield wiper solvent for the 21 hour trip.


Angora1 said:


> Kate, I lived in Florida as a child when we first moved to the States and then again as a young adult. I've never heard of love bugs, but I take it I should be glad I don't know them! I see where they were not native and apparently have gotten very bad. Imagining them hanging around your head and threatening to go up the nose and in the mouth. but the picture of them makes them look bigger than I was imagining. Yes, things like that are enough to make you go back inside and quit enjoying the beauty. Hope they go away. Don't wear any perfume or hair spray or basically anything with scent. I hope that might help. I found this on them:
> Love Bug Season Love bugs are a nuisance on the Florida beach. Love bug season on the Florida beaches occurs twice each year, April-May and August-September. Sadly, this is May. I know in Canada they have black fly season and these will take a hunk out of you and man, it hurts. Don't know if the tip above will help or not but it is worth a try.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's happened so much at my house, that one look tells it all and DH gets it---he's fully aware of the shortcoming, but still happens from time to time. Sam's right, the maile brain is wired so differently than ours. DH went to the appliance store and came home recommending a special one, etc. etc....so we went back there last night---there was on 1 electric slide in range to look at (all were gas) and the one he liked didn't have a model there (which he knew)....what a waste of time. He didn't agree that it would have been helpful for him to tell me that there was no floor sample before we went over there. Duh?



Angora1 said:


> Ok, so DH didn't tell me our grandson was not coming for dinner or that taking him to rehearsal was cancelled. I was there when he took the call and he didn't tell me. He says he thought I knew as I was in the room when he took the call, but I can't hear what's being said or know who the call is from. This reminds me of Rookie saying her kids thought sending to the one was to both of them, that they were a unit. LOL Now DH thinks I am so much a part of him that I know what the call was about. Then he can't understand why I am upset. I planned my day around this. Well, I'm not really upset but I did let it be known that I want to know things like this. It changes my plans and believe it or not, I do have a life. LOL It was cute to watch us try and control our tone of voice so that we could actually have a discussion about it. Yay!!! I was able to change my tone, not totally, but it was better and we discussed it, but were glad when it was over. We are laughing about how our tone of voice changes and makes discussion quite difficult and both working on it. So proud to catch myself. DH changed his tone and apologized. Quite a ways to go but sure getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Took DGS to the Dr. today - he was complaining if it hurting while peeing -- so today was a banner day -- he got to pee into a container. He was quite leery until I explained the how and showed that the cup had a splash guard (I'd never seen one like it before) so he wouldn't pee on his hand--then he was just fine with it. I'll be interested to find out what he tells his classmates. But, anyway, the quick test for UTI showed nothing, but they'll send it out for the full culture. Dr. says lots of drinks and back to "baby safe" bath products. I think the world of his Dr. She's been there so much for us as a family realizing that our DD is a young widow -- the Dr. goes above and beyond every time I or DD see her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> That girl is ridiculous. If she were my daughter, I would be ashamed to admit it!
> Junek


Ah, but she (Myley Cyrus) is one smart cookie and making $$ hand over fist. Yes, I'm not at all sure I would claim her as my GD, let alone DGD.


----------



## iamsam

good afternoon - honest - I haven't been just laying around in the sun of the beautiful day we are having although it wouldn't be difficult. 80° - soft gentle breeze - bright sun - this is the time when I wish I had a lap top since I could be sitting outside doing this.

I actually have been working on this weeks opening so it isn't all to do on Friday. I hate being rushed.

I've always loved instant breakfast - I could drink several a day - so when I saw this I thought I just had to share.

[color=red\Dark Chocolate Strawberry Breakfast Smoothie[/color]

Serves: 2 (or 1 large smoothie)

Ingredients

1 packet Dark Chocolate Carnation Breakfast Essentials Complete Nutritional Drink
1 (5.3 ounce) container strawberry Greek yogurt (about ½-2/3 cup)
1 quart strawberries, hulled and frozen
½ cup milk or unsweetened almond milk

Instructions

Let frozen strawberries soften slightly (you can speed this up by microwaving for a few seconds).

Combine the Dark Chocolate Carnation Breakfast Essentials packet, strawberry Greek yogurt, frozen strawberries, and milk in a blender on high speed until smooth.

Divide between two glasses and enjoy.

http://sharedappetite.com/breakfast/dark-chocolate-strawberry-breakfast-smoothie/

I actually probably with a lot of certainty would not be sharing this - notice - it make ONE large drink. and I like supersized drinks like this.

everyone seems to be gone except alexis and bailee - have to idea where they are. I guess they will come home when they are ready.

tomorrow afternoon I have a dentist appointment - where they are going to look and I am going to suggest pulling five teeth - on the bottom. they will add the five teeth to my bottom plate. I will be so glad to get them out. I really don't mind going to the dentist - I have had them wake me up because my mouth kept going shut. lol

the rest of the week is to be this beautiful. possible rain showers tomorrow and Thursday. we had rain this morning - must have been early since I never saw any. of course when you don't get out of bed until ten you tend to miss things.

a cousin of gary's several several several times removed lives just across the road and down the hill a little. he was the guy that kept our driveway cleared this winter. Heidi takes care of their little girl who is really cute and sweet. I digress. he came and got the mower last night - andy, his wife and daughter all on a four wheeler - put a tow rope on the mower and away they went. I just talked to Heidi (who is at bailee's track event) and she said it was done and would probably be home either tonight or tomorrow. yeah maybe I can mow tomorrow and get it all one length.

I have a couple of pages to catch up so will start reading. don't think there is going to be anything on television tonight except for reruns. I should watch and start emptying my dvr. we will see. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

that is sad daralene - I fail to see the reason since there are so many that should already be dead. sending you lots of hugs. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> LOL Thanks for explaining Purple. That is funny, not what I was thinking.:XD: :XD: :XD: You must have so much fun together and even giving brooms for gifts. I'm sure there is a lot of laughter and fun along with sewing.
> 
> I am just so tired and can't sleep. Got news that a dear young friend, well young to us, who has had cancer now has it spread along the spine and in the brain. He is a giant of a man and always gave out big bear hugs. Just a wonderful person and musician who lives in Michigan. After our experience with other friends and our dear Charlotte, I am just a little sad. He was a student of DH's and then DH hired him years later to take his place when we left for Germany. He then moved back to Michigan and that is when we found out we were going to be grandparents and they called DH and offered the job to him again. Remember when the bird first started banging into the window and they told me that meant a death. DH's just lost one former student and now the outcome with this dear one is to be seen. I'm fine, just trying to take it all in.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I remember seeing the pictures you posted of them at the dig, fantastic when one so young has a good clear vision of what they want to do and are able to pursue it. :thumbup:


We wondered if he'd change his mind as he's been growing up but he hasn't wavered at all. And, of course, being so involved at the museum has reinforced his desire!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

loved the westerns - roy rogers and dale evans - and everyone else - geen autry - I don't think you will find a movie theater that shows a double feature anywhere anymore. --- sam --- they cost a bit more than a dime.



jknappva said:


> And our theater showed a couple of westerns every Sat.
> from 1pm until 9pm every Sat. afternoon on a continuous loop. You could pay once when you went in and stay until closing. It closed for good in 1961. Then the building was used for a Ben Franklin store until it was torn down a few years ago. And a restaurant built on that spot.
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, after a few emails and phone calls, someone has to come out and check the power pole--half the house is out--the "good half," since it's affecting the dishwasher and the TV! LOL We had an electrician here to check the house and he says it's on the outside, so I called the power company. Boy, the things I take for granted...! Most of the outlets are working, at least, and the stove and hot water are gas, and the fridge is on, so it could be worse. It will be nice to have everything working again properly, though. They are pretty good about getting things done in a timely manner, so we should have things back up to snuff by tonight. It was a very odd thing, though.

I haven't knitted for a couple of days--thumb playing up again, so I'm trying to rest it. Bothersome but seems better. 

DD gave me a cucumber soda today--it's very different but I like it. I rarely drink soda so it's a treat.

Off to get things together for supper...hugs & blessings!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I would try going the same size needles for the bottom too. I think that would be the reason for your problem. Next time, put the heavier yarn on the borders. I wonder if you could add some contrasting sock wool with your lighter weight yarn to increase the weight. Certainly the smaller needles should help. look closely how I attached the border-- make sure you follow along a row as it makes it much tidier. Ask me how I know.


I decided to frog the bottom border and add that after the front borders. I probably will use the same size needles for the bottom since that laid flat.
Thank you again for the advice.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

love the shed caren - very cute. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A few more photos from the past couple days.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I have learned recently that it isn't the heirlooms that count it is the memories of them. I don't except my bunch to keep what they won't use. If they want to sell something that is left to them that is fine by me. Just don't complain because you don't think what you have is fair. In the barn fire I lost an old medical book that I had bought at a yard sale: When I opened the cover of the book it had my grandpa's name in it. The lady thought I was a bit odd for crying over a book. I didn't even know at the time he had studied to be a doctor. If whom ever had been given the book hadn't of sold it I would have missed out on a lovely part of my family history.


I'm so sorry that you lost something else that was so special.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the shed caren - very cute. --- sam


Thanks I love the little things mum does around her place to make it even more cheery.


----------



## iamsam

sending you blankets of healing energy to wrap up in. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you got out into the sun- I always feel better when I can feel it's warmth. But we are now at that time of year where there is little warmth in anything. I am about to grab a light duvet and lie down on the sofa- to be honest I am feeling quite miserable with this head cold.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy cow, got home from knitting and the heavens opened. Wow, I'm glad it waited until I had just come in and let the dogs out and in. 
Watching Doris Day and Rock Hudson in Send me no flowers. 
Since I'd be soaked even with an umbrella or bumbershoot, I'll be staying in.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> We used to call them June bugs and whenever we'd be down at my Mom's our car would be splattered with them - they actually had screens that went in front of the grill that prevented the mess into the engine....we needed several gallons of windshield wiper solvent for the 21 hour trip.


What we call June bugs are much larger and are really a type of cicada, I think. Have no idea why we call them June bugs since they really don't show up until July or August. There aren't as many around as there were when I was growing up. There would be a constant buzz from them.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I thought is was rather unique and wasn't sure if I should post it or not. Thanks love my mum's artwork is always up lifting to see. The china was a gift to mum from My older sister and myself one year for christmas. Mum's was lost in one of her many moves.


A very thoughtful gift for sure. 
Her artwork is fun.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, but she (Myley Cyrus) is one smart cookie and making $$ hand over fist. Yes, I'm not at all sure I would claim her as my GD, let alone DGD.


She made a ton of money before she decided to be so outrageous. It's hard to believe her father had a tv show that was very inspiring and family oriented!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

estate daralene - think spell check struck again. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> What is a setae if not already asked? I come up with brush or bristle. How wise of you to have it in a will. Bill's mother had money she wanted her children to have and Bill's dad had everyone sign something so that he and his new wife got it all. I think I will give my son the little bit, and it's not much, before I die so no other woman gets her dirty little hands in it. Tells you something about our step-mother and my FIL. Oh well, all is forgiven so no need in digging up old stuff but it was obvious dad would never forgive us if we didn't.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> love this, thanks for sharing. I sent it to my DD#2 who is having a bad time right now, changing jobs to a lower paying one, etc.


That would be very stressful. Glad she's employed but losing wages is really sucky.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I had to take care of my dad's setae when he died not much fun at all but, I was the only one everyone trusted to be fair no matter what. It made me think and I have told my bunch if they so much as huff during the reading of the will they get nothing. Same goes for if they try to contest it. This is all written into the will. They all know who gets what and how things are to be divided. I left nothing to chance for if something were to happen suddenly. Now that they are pretty much all old enough to take care of themselves, things are easier. None of them like the part about losing their part if they complain, but understand why.


My family knows the same thing, fortunately it's just David and Christopher and they are both pretty much in agreement that they don't want the sewing machines, fabric, or knitting yarn or accoutrements. lol... So that pretty much narrows it all down.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> A phone that won't hold its charge is frustrating. So glad you can upgrade. Yippee!!! Thanks for that encouraging post about making it through rough days! Hugs to you.


Thank you, I'm so glad that they could do it for me. 
I thought when I read it, that I was doing pretty good on my bad days after all. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It really was. The reason I was buying the book was Grant wanted to be a doctor and I figured there are some things that will not change, likes bones, veins ect.


 :thumbup: That was destiny, finding that book.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Well, after a few emails and phone calls, someone has to come out and check the power pole--half the house is out--the "good half," since it's affecting the dishwasher and the TV! LOL We had an electrician here to check the house and he says it's on the outside, so I called the power company. Boy, the things I take for granted...! Most of the outlets are working, at least, and the stove and hot water are gas, and the fridge is on, so it could be worse. It will be nice to have everything working again properly, though. They are pretty good about getting things done in a timely manner, so we should have things back up to snuff by tonight. It was a very odd thing, though.
> 
> I haven't knitted for a couple of days--thumb playing up again, so I'm trying to rest it. Bothersome but seems better.
> 
> DD gave me a cucumber soda today--it's very different but I like it. I rarely drink soda so it's a treat.
> 
> Off to get things together for supper...hugs & blessings!


I have a gas range, but if the electricity goes out, my stove won't light.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, got home from knitting and the heavens opened. Wow, I'm glad it waited until I had just come in and let the dogs out and in.
> Watching Doris Day and Rock Hudson in Send me no flowers.
> Since I'd be soaked even with an umbrella or bumbershoot, I'll be staying in.


You were lucky to have missed getting soaked. We are expecting rain tomorrow.We have not dried up from the last rain yet, can you ever tell by the number of mosquitoes around.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it was Wal-Mart. More that people had cars and trucks and could travel farther without it taking all day. And the large supermarkets could sell items much cheaper.
> When I was growing up, in our little village, there were 2 stores at the crossroads and another a couple of houses down the road. The larger store sold everything from shoes to bread to gas to animal feed!
> Junek (quote)
> 
> Of course, if we had just continued to shop regularly at our ''neighborhood'' shops, even the little yarn shops on the Main Street might still be there. Sam Walton did not kidnap any of us and drag us off to his 'big box' place of business, now did he? And we keep buying online because we get a bigger choice at a better price, don't we?
> 
> The Wal-Marts of the world don't carry anything near to what our local yarn shops used to carry. Please, let's realize the parts we all played in the closing of the local shops, wherever we live.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Really true-- glad you posted it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

*June*-- I just thought of something. I rarely wash my coats at the beginning. I pin the on a plastic childrens floor mat (the kind in sections_ and water spray the coat open and then closed. early in the evening until it is quite damp. then I leave it overnight and un pin it. I don't wash it - I had one of my pullover coats of many colors run a bit as the red was not color fast. If you do wash your coat of many colors be very careful. Acrylics don't need a lot of work. That does set the shape if there is any little thing you want to correct. If I was one I wash it by hand although acrylic wool is able to be machine washed. I find if I use a washer it softens the yarn a bit too much. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> A very thoughtful gift for sure.
> Her artwork is fun.


Mum wanted the set but would never have spent that kind of obey on herself. We figured it was a good gift for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Around here it's more like making plans on Friday for something on Tuesday and not getting around to telling me until Monday night!


Oh yes, that too. Of course, arranging for company to come a day before it is written on the calendar is another no, no. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> estate daralene - think spell check struck again. --- sam


I am not happy with spell check at all it has said some nit very noise things to people lately. My own cult for not reading it before hitting send. I sent thugs to a friend instead of hugs. Was a week before he spoke to me again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It really was. The reason I was buying the book was Grant wanted to be a doctor and I figured there are some things that will not change, likes bones, veins ect.


A very wise mother you are and so true. There are certain things in life that do not change.


----------



## Poledra65

It hailed!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It's happened so much at my house, that one look tells it all and DH gets it---he's fully aware of the shortcoming, but still happens from time to time. Sam's right, the maile brain is wired so differently than ours. DH went to the appliance store and came home recommending a special one, etc. etc....so we went back there last night---there was on 1 electric slide in range to look at (all were gas) and the one he liked didn't have a model there (which he knew)....what a waste of time. He didn't agree that it would have been helpful for him to tell me that there was no floor sample before we went over there. Duh?


Oh Rookie...LOL Ya gotta love 'em.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Took DGS to the Dr. today - he was complaining if it hurting while peeing -- so today was a banner day -- he got to pee into a container. He was quite leery until I explained the how and showed that the cup had a splash guard (I'd never seen one like it before) so he wouldn't pee on his hand--then he was just fine with it. I'll be interested to find out what he tells his classmates. But, anyway, the quick test for UTI showed nothing, but they'll send it out for the full culture. Dr. says lots of drinks and back to "baby safe" bath products. I think the world of his Dr. She's been there so much for us as a family realizing that our DD is a young widow -- the Dr. goes above and beyond every time I or DD see her.


It means so much to have a good doctor who really cares. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My family knows the same thing, fortunately it's just David and Christopher and they are both pretty much in agreement that they don't want the sewing machines, fabric, or knitting yarn or accoutrements. lol... So that pretty much narrows it all down.


I can' timeline why neither one of them wouldn't want your craft supplies.  
My bunch have picked what they want and don't want, Thankfully there have never been any arguments over and of it. Except sewing machines, I used to have one for each child that wanted one. The farm will get divided seems how it is big enough and they can do what ever they wish with their part of it. The other properties will get sold and the money divided. I don't want the same thing to happen with my bunch as I had to do for dad's estate.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I have a gas range, but if the electricity goes out, my stove won't light.


Oh No....That's no help. :x

Sorlenna, it must be strange to have half the house on and half off. Ours was totally off the other night and wouldn't you know, our huge generator that is supposed to save us AND our neighbors didn't work. Someone will be coming to look at it. The person we bought it from has moved so I guess that's why he never came to do maintenance and I couldn't find a number for him. Hired a new company and they will take care of it, but wouldn't you know that the first time we really needed it, it didn't work. :lol: :lol: :lol: Once we get it fixed we won't need it again till it is outdated and not working at all. Oooh I sound cynical. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: That was destiny, finding that book.


It sure was and it was nice to have. It was the only thing of my grandpa's I had. HE died what I was just about 2 years old, I didn't really know him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> loved the westerns - roy rogers and dale evans - and everyone else - geen autry - I don't think you will find a movie theater that shows a double feature anywhere anymore. --- sam --- they cost a bit more than a dime.


Oh, Sam, one of the thrills of my fairly young life was getting Gene Autry's autograph (still have it). We lived on a farm near a very small KS town and often drove 2 hrs to Wichita for shows or to Independence (1 hr) and this was the second time to see Gene. My dad loved his music. When we were told he wasn't giving autographs, my barely 5 ft mother stood her ground, pointed out it was the second time we'd drive long distances to see Gene, and in a blizzard yet. Man came back, took me in, I stood right beside Gene while he wrote.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


Wow, did it EVER. That looks like a couple inches. It must be quite cool there too or at least it is now, if it wasn't.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> What we call June bugs are much larger and are really a type of cicada, I think. Have no idea why we call them June bugs since they really don't show up until July or August. There aren't as many around as there were when I was growing up. There would be a constant buzz from them.
> Junek


Our June bugs are 5/8 inch long very rounded beetles. They lay eggs that make white/grey grubs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I am not happy with spell check at all it has said some nit very noise things to people lately. My own cult for not reading it before hitting send. I sent thugs to a friend instead of hugs. Was a week before he spoke to me again.


I'm laughing till I'm crying trying to figure this one out too Caren. Thank you so much Hon. I think it is better if we don't correct them and get a few laughs. Life is way tooooo serious and laughter is good for our health. You don't need to change one bit. I might from time to time just ask what something means. I figured out nit and noise quite easily but took a second on cult as I thought you meant that for real till I figured fault. I love it the way it is and I promise to ask you before I quit talking to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I've sent out some doozies. My sister just texts me back and says WHAT??? I read it and can't even figure out what I meant either with the word it chooses to put in for me. Just so funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sam, one of the thrills of my fairly young life was getting Gene Autry's autograph (still have it). We lived on a farm near a very small KS town and often drove 2 hrs to Wichita for shows or to Independence (1 hr) and this was the second time to see Gene. My dad loved his music. When we were told he wasn't giving autographs, my barely 5 ft mother stood her ground, pointed out it was the second time we'd drive long distances to see Gene, and in a blizzard yet. Man came back, took me in, I stood right beside Gene while he wrote.


Wow, that's quite some mother and as tiny as she was, she sure was mighty!!!! Bravo Mama. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> A very wise mother you are and so true. There are certain things in life that do not change.


I did what I thought was right for them and some times it was good and sometimes not.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> That's so funny. I was googling it and looking it up and even tried for a British definition. It seems to me I remember a word like that meaning a lovely old-fashioned type of couch but I couldn't fine that so it must be a different spelling. Well, it was fun looking up the different things anyway. LOL


You are correct- there is a word like that for couch. But I can not think of how to spell it. Settee (It is in my spelling guide which lives in the drawer next to the computer. Usually used now when I mess up a word so much that spellcheck can't work what I am trying to spell!)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *June*-- I just thought of something. I rarely wash my coats at the beginning. I pin the on a plastic childrens floor mat (the kind in sections_ and water spray the coat open and then closed. early in the evening until it is quite damp. then I leave it overnight and un pin it. I don't wash it - I had one of my pullover coats of many colors run a bit as the red was not color fast. If you do wash your coat of many colors be very careful. Acrylics don't need a lot of work. That does set the shape if there is any little thing you want to correct. If I was one I wash it by hand although acrylic wool is able to be machine washed. I find if I use a washer it softens the yarn a bit too much. Shirley


You are right about machine washing it and changing the texture to soften it too much. I think that is what my mother did to the Commuter Capelet. I had given that to her and she gave it back to me but I think she machine washed it. Just seems such a different texture now. Oh well, from now on I know to perhaps start knitting for me for a change. I couldn't figure out why it was different but I'll bet that is exactly what it is.


----------



## darowil

Almost caught up but need to head out now. Have a busy day so not sure when I will get back on. HAd hoped to get caught up but didn't quite make it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


WOW!!! it sure did. Hope it didn't do too much damage the plants. :shock: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm laughing till I'm crying trying to figure this one out too Caren. Thank you so much Hon. I think it is better if we don't correct them and get a few laughs. Life is way tooooo serious and laughter is good for our health. You don't need to change one bit. I might from time to time just ask what something means. I figured out nit and noise quite easily but took a second on cult as I thought you meant that for real till I figured fault. I love it the way it is and I promise to ask you before I quit talking to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I've sent out some doozies. My sister just texts me back and says WHAT??? I read it and can't even figure out what I meant either with the word it chooses to put in for me. Just so funny.


Most times it isn't too bad when spell check hits, but after a very bad day at work to come home and get a text that is sending thugs your way, not what you want to read.Most times he does ask WHAT!! My one friend says she has gotten good at reading spell check and knows what I've said. We have all had good laughs over some of the words it chooses for us.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> You are correct- there is a word like that for couch. But I can not think of how to spell it. Settee (It is in my spelling guide which lives in the drawer next to the computer. Usually used now when I mess up a word so much that spellcheck can't work what I am trying to spell!)


I have that happen at times, that's when I ask Jamie.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> He's been interested in becoming a paleontologist since he was 4 yrs. old. He'll soon be 12. The paleontologists at the museum were so impressed with him that they invited him to help with specimens as long as his mother is with him. Usually they have to be 13. He and my daughter even got to go on a dig with the group
> last year.
> He's really shot up in height in the last year. He's a little over 5' tall.


Its great that the museum lets him work there, such good experience for him. I took my youngest son to the Royal Tyrell museum in Drumheller, Alberta to see all the dinosaurs found in the Alberta badlands, very interesting place.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> For anyone having a difficult day, I saw this and thought it was a pretty good one.


Excellent advise.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> It really was. The reason I was buying the book was Grant wanted to be a doctor and I figured there are some things that will not change, likes bones, veins ect.


Is he a doctor?


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Most times it isn't too bad when spell check hits, but after a very bad day at work to come home and get a text that is sending thugs your way, not what you want to read.Most times he does ask WHAT!! My one friend says she has gotten good at reading spell check and knows what I've said. We have all had good laughs over some of the words it chooses for us.


Have to agree. Thugs coming your way at any time is not good, but especially after a hard day at work. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


Golly and this is the second half of May!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see the first spring foal of the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's a filly. By the way, their 2015 calendar is on sale if anyone wants to order one. Just google the Wild Horses of Corolla. It's the one that has my sister's picture in it.
> 
> And a picture of my handsome Grandson hard at work at the Houston Science Museum...washing dirt from specimens
> Junek


The picture of the horse and foal is wonderful. Thank you.

Great shot of grandson and he is quite handsome. How wonderful that he is so talented in this field and such opportunities have opened up to him due to his interest and capabilities.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> My family knows the same thing, fortunately it's just David and Christopher and they are both pretty much in agreement that they don't want the sewing machines, fabric, or knitting yarn or accoutrements. lol... So that pretty much narrows it all down.


My family also won't want those items but I told them I will come back & haunt them if they just throw the stuff out, either sell it or donate it. My neighbor & his sons burned several barrels of yarn & other craft supplies that were his moms, how crazy is that?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I have a gas range, but if the electricity goes out, my stove won't light.


That is kind of a pain in the butt. I thought that would be one advantage of a gas stove. I have an electric stove but we bought a propane camp stove for when the power goes out, it's crazy how often we have had to use it. With all the oilfield demand for power our system is nearly maxed out so any little storm Knocks it out.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


What a mess. DId it damage your plants?


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sam, one of the thrills of my fairly young life was getting Gene Autry's autograph (still have it). We lived on a farm near a very small KS town and often drove 2 hrs to Wichita for shows or to Independence (1 hr) and this was the second time to see Gene. My dad loved his music. When we were told he wasn't giving autographs, my barely 5 ft mother stood her ground, pointed out it was the second time we'd drive long distances to see Gene, and in a blizzard yet. Man came back, took me in, I stood right beside Gene while he wrote.


That's a really cool story, your mom was dynamite. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Wow, did it EVER. That looks like a couple inches. It must be quite cool there too or at least it is now, if it wasn't.


Not too bad, an inch or two at most and then the sun came out, so it's melting fast. Was a bit of a shock though. lol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> WOW!!! it sure did. Hope it didn't do too much damage the plants. :shock: :shock:


 :? It tore up the leaves on the tomatoes and broccoli but I think they'll be fine after they get over the shock. The sun came out and it's really nice now.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly and this is the second half of May!


Why yes ma'am it is, it's also Wyoming for you. I talked to David a little bit ago while I was at Marlas, he said his boss said that they were dodging Tornadoes there, only 35 or so miles away. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family also won't want those items but I told them I will come back & haunt them if they just throw the stuff out, either sell it or donate it. My neighbor & his sons burned several barrels of yarn & other craft supplies that were his moms, how crazy is that?


Oh No!!!!! Sacrilege. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> My family also won't want those items but I told them I will come back & haunt them if they just throw the stuff out, either sell it or donate it. My neighbor & his sons burned several barrels of yarn & other craft supplies that were his moms, how crazy is that?


Yes, they know that Roseanne gets all the sewing stuff, and Andrea (or Carly if she takes up knit or crochet) get all the yarn and knitting stuff, or donate it all. 
Burning is just absurd, so many places that would have come and gotten it for free and it would have done so much good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, just so sorry you are not feeling well with this cold. Glad you are taking care of yourself and hope the house isn't too damp and chilly.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a mess. DId it damage your plants?


A little, but not too horribly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Why yes ma'am it is, it's also Wyoming for you. I talked to David a little bit ago while I was at Marlas, he said his boss said that they were dodging Tornadoes there, only 35 or so miles away. :shock:


I wondered if that was the sign of tornadoes. Pray they all stay safe where they are occurring. I didn't know Wyoming got tornadoes too, but guess there aren't many places that don't any more. We even get them but normally they aren't anything like the ones in Texas, Oklahoma, and that part of the country.


----------



## Poledra65

:shock: OOps that's the wrong one, here's the other one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: OOps that's the wrong one, here's the other one.


 :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is kind of a pain in the butt. I thought that would be one advantage of a gas stove. I have an electric stove but we bought a propane camp stove for when the power goes out, it's crazy how often we have had to use it. With all the oilfield demand for power our system is nearly maxed out so any little storm Knocks it out.


That is a great idea. We could have used that this last power outage, but to be honest, it was the middle of the night and just about 5 hrs., so not really a terrible inconveniences. Especially when I compare it to the 2 weeks we were without power in one of the ice storms back in the early 90's. Now that was bad but sure went in the memory books. Look like a bomb had bone off with all the imploded trees and sounded like cannons going off when they did that. My yard was wais high with branches and broken trees. So I can't really complain about this last outage, however, getting a propane gas stove sounds like an excellent idea.

Bonnie, I have to tell you that the link you gave reminded me that I had ordered something like that once for watering things so I went on a search and found it. Between the baster and the caps that go on gallon jugs and turn them into sprinklers, I am all set now for watering my new seedlings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> You are correct- there is a word like that for couch. But I can not think of how to spell it. Settee (It is in my spelling guide which lives in the drawer next to the computer. Usually used now when I mess up a word so much that spellcheck can't work what I am trying to spell!)


That is the correct spelling. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

This is amazing. 
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/19/313968112/whoa-watch-a-spectacular-supercell-take-form-in-wyoming?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Why yes ma'am it is, it's also Wyoming for you. I talked to David a little bit ago while I was at Marlas, he said his boss said that they were dodging Tornadoes there, only 35 or so miles away. :shock:


Goodness me- at least you did not get those! Glad you managed to have a word with David!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, just so sorry you are not feeling well with this cold. Glad you are taking care of yourself and hope the house isn't too damp and chilly.


Damp is Auckland- we specialise in it! I've just mixed up another batch of the honey, chilli/Ginger mix- which is definitely helping!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> This is amazing.
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/19/313968112/whoa-watch-a-spectacular-supercell-take-form-in-wyoming?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=


Wow! Wouldn't you have a stroke if that was heading your way?


----------



## Bonnie7591

It was finally nice today, spent most of the day outside potatoes are in, 11 dozen petunias planted I probably won't be able to move tomorrow!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Someone in UK posted a picture of a plant they called a "triffid" (may not have it spelled right). I think it is what we call "mullein" which I have had in my yard by accident. Was very tall but had pretty yellow flowers most of the summer and birds loved it.


----------



## gagesmom

10:45pm and I am signing in to catch up before bed.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its great that the museum lets him work there, such good experience for him. I took my youngest son to the Royal Tyrell museum in Drumheller, Alberta to see all the dinosaurs found in the Alberta badlands, very interesting place.


Anyone who comes to Alberta should take a side day trip from Calgary to Drumheller- it is the most wonderful Dinasaurs museum -- They have found dinasaur bones thousands and thousands of years old and it is world class. We drive out every other year or so. I never get tired of it. The Tirell Museum is world renowned. It is interesting for all ages.

Here is the link -- the pictures at the bottom are full sized models of different dinasaurs, it is wonderful.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Tyrrell_Museum_of_Palaeontology


----------



## gagesmom

night everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's precious.. I was watching the Statler Bros. Farewell Tour and they sang "Whatever happened to Randolph Scott"....love that song and they sure got quite a few of the Saturday matinee movies mentioned in there.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sam, one of the thrills of my fairly young life was getting Gene Autry's autograph (still have it). We lived on a farm near a very small KS town and often drove 2 hrs to Wichita for shows or to Independence (1 hr) and this was the second time to see Gene. My dad loved his music. When we were told he wasn't giving autographs, my barely 5 ft mother stood her ground, pointed out it was the second time we'd drive long distances to see Gene, and in a blizzard yet. Man came back, took me in, I stood right beside Gene while he wrote.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tornado warnings around here and lots of thunder and lightning. It did get up to 80 degrees today so had the house opened up. Now will wait out the storm...and then back to bed. Pre-school graduation tomorrow -- DGS is very excited and we're headed for a family celebration at I-Hop.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken. 

The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good night all


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is kind of a pain in the butt. I thought that would be one advantage of a gas stove. I have an electric stove but we bought a propane camp stove for when the power goes out, it's crazy how often we have had to use it. With all the oilfield demand for power our system is nearly maxed out so any little storm Knocks it out.


It's fixed! Yay! Turned out to be the transformer on the neighbor's pole, apparently. I had no trouble with the stove, thank goodness. I was texting DD about the electric repairs, as we went out for a bit, and spell check wanted to change the company name to OHM (only the M is right, lol).

We sometimes get hail here in July--it's more a summer thing and always a little weird.

Julie, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- at least you did not get those! Glad you managed to have a word with David!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: On both counts. 
So glad the brew is working.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Wouldn't you have a stroke if that was heading your way?


 :shock: I'd have more than one stroke if that was headed my way.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Tornado warnings around here and lots of thunder and lightning. It did get up to 80 degrees today so had the house opened up. Now will wait out the storm...and then back to bed. Pre-school graduation tomorrow -- DGS is very excited and we're headed for a family celebration at I-Hop.


Hope you don't get anything to worry about. stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


So pretty, sad that the rest was lost, especially as you were willing to see that it was properly handled. 
The one painted by your aunt is also very pretty. '


----------



## Poledra65

Night everyone, sweet dreams, and hope that everyone not feeling so well will be feeling much better with the rising sun. 
Hugs.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so DH didn't tell me our grandson was not coming for dinner or that taking him to rehearsal was cancelled. I was there when he took the call and he didn't tell me. He says he thought I knew as I was in the room when he took the call, but I can't hear what's being said or know who the call is from. This reminds me of Rookie saying her kids thought sending to the one was to both of them, that they were a unit. LOL Now DH thinks I am so much a part of him that I know what the call was about. Then he can't understand why I am upset. I planned my day around this. Well, I'm not really upset but I did let it be known that I want to know things like this. It changes my plans and believe it or not, I do have a life. LOL It was cute to watch us try and control our tone of voice so that we could actually have a discussion about it. Yay!!! I was able to change my tone, not totally, but it was better and we discussed it, but were glad when it was over. We are laughing about how our tone of voice changes and makes discussion quite difficult and both working on it. So proud to catch myself. DH changed his tone and apologized. Quite a ways to go but sure getting better. :thumbup:


David rang me today to say that the father of a good friend was in hospital. And then mentioned in passing that he had spoken to my friends husband a week or so ago about what had been going on with them. (Mind you communication was clearly good as his FIL was already in hospital for a few weeks and he didn't mention it to David) And no it hadn't occured to David to tell me! Despite that fact that the orginal freiendhips were between her and me. Really should follow up on my thoughts as I have been thinking of her for a couple of weeks now and telling myself I must ring her.

Funny thing today. Had lunch with Maryanne, opened my mouth to tell her something about an old friend of hers whom we rarely have contact with now (I had seen her mother at the market yesterday as I was coming home). But Maryanne started telling me about a strange dream she had recently- and the same family turned up in the dream!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


What an unfortunate ending to the story. Your aunt's work is lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It's fixed! Yay! Turned out to be the transformer on the neighbor's pole, apparently. I had no trouble with the stove, thank goodness. I was texting DD about the electric repairs, as we went out for a bit, and spell check wanted to change the company name to OHM (only the M is right, lol).
> 
> We sometimes get hail here in July--it's more a summer thing and always a little weird.
> 
> Julie, I hope you're feeling better.


Not on top of things yet- but at least not a lot worse!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: On both counts.
> So glad the brew is working.


Holding my own, I think!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


It sure did hail- good that you did make it home and not get caught in all that hail.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I am not happy with spell check at all it has said some nit very noise things to people lately. My own cult for not reading it before hitting send. I sent thugs to a friend instead of hugs. Was a week before he spoke to me again.


And are all these mistakes deleibrate or spellcheck? Love the sending thugs- sure he appreciated them no end.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It sure was and it was nice to have. It was the only thing of my grandpa's I had. HE died what I was just about 2 years old, I didn't really know him.


It's amazing how that happened- and what you leant as a result of the find.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I did what I thought was right for them and some times it was good and sometimes not.


And tht is all we can do- most parents do what they think is right at the time and we can do no more than that. Of course we will not always get it right.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I have that happen at times, that's when I ask Jamie.


I was given this book by my sister many years ago becuase I can't spell and this was pre spell check days and still find it very useful. It is just a list of words with no definitions, clarification only when needed (e.g. male says masculine cf mail). It seems that when I want to spell a word no one is here to ask,


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> This is amazing.
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/19/313968112/whoa-watch-a-spectacular-supercell-take-form-in-wyoming?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=


It is stunning- as they say some of the destructive aspects of nsture are also stunningly beautiful.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


How terrible not making sure it was packed well, your aunts work is really beautiful-they are the ones I best.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora, so sorry to hear of another loss. I know it is hard on you because you will miss them so much. One thing that may help you is just remembering that they are no longer in pain or ill from the cancer treatments. It's hard, but I do feel that death is often welcome when you are just tired of being sick. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> That's so funny. I was googling it and looking it up and even tried for a British definition. It seems to me I remember a word like that meaning a lovely old-fashioned type of couch but I couldn't fine that so it must be a different spelling. Well, it was fun looking up the different things anyway. LOL


You must be thinking of "settee"


----------



## TNS

Sam, HOW could you possibly snooze in the dentists chair? :shock: 
Or were you exaggerating a little? :XD: 
Whatever the case, hope you enjoy the upcoming visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have to laugh at my post as I said that it looked like a bone went off in the back yard after the ice storm in the 90's. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now I wonder how that would look??? Perhaps my yard would be full of dogs climbing over the branches to get to the bone fragments.:XD: :XD: :XD: Actually, it looked like a bomb went off. I think I might have actually typed the wrong word because I was using the computer and it just puts down what I type. LOL Shows how my brain was working._ :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> You must be thinking of "settee"


Yes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their comments on my friend with cancer, but he has just undergone treatments for the spinal cancer and brain tumors. At this point they are still hoping and praying for a miracle. He has not passed but I am afraid it is not looking good.

Your love and understanding helps one get through things like this and I know it is good for me to talk things out as that is how I do it. My BFF now lives over an hour away and we don't see each other as often. So thanks for being there. Big Hugs to each and every one of you and here's to staying healthy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, how are you feeling today and is the hand too sore? Hoping there are better days ahead.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!

Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos.....

ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their comments on my friend with cancer, but he has just undergone treatments for the spinal cancer and brain tumors. At this point they are still hoping and praying for a miracle. He has not passed but I am afraid it is not looking good.
> 
> Your love and understanding helps one get through things like this and I know it is good for me to talk things out as that is how I do it. My BFF now lives over an hour away and we don't see each other as often. So thanks for being there. Big Hugs to each and every one of you and here's to staying healthy.


Good morning Angora, sending you some calming hugs xxx


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> it's all tied into how you few yourself as a man - a lot of men are afraid of looking weak and unable to care for those they love. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kaye...I have never seen such amazing filming of a super cell and here it was in your state. Yikes!!!! Scary for sure.

Gwen...So sad that people think they can pack things themselves and not have them get broken. I even got something from someone on Ebay and they obviously pack many things. I got my ancient Vitamix from him and it came with the handle broken. He couldn't believe it so I sent him a photo. He had even packed it with lots of packing but it was not the right sort of packing. Imagine if it had been delicate like your dishes. The handle was replaced, but the dishes were sentimental and lost. Such a shame she took it on herself even when you offered to pay. Glad you have other things from your mom and aunt. What a gorgeous tea set from Japan and the one your aunt painted is lovely too.

Sorlenna...Glad they found the problem and you have full electricity again.

Designer... I do hope to visit that museum someday.

Darowil...That is a shame you weren't told about the friend's FIL. Strange how you had been thinking of her at this time and telling yourself you should call her. I've had this type of thing happen too. Then to have Maryann have dreamt about them. There are things we don't understand for sure.

Rookie...Have a wonderful celebration with family and hope you stay safe from those storms. Tornadoes can be so devastating.

I'm off to see if I can fall asleep again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Another baby photo....


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Angora, sending you some calming hugs xxx


How beautiful and serene. You are quite the photographer Purple. Just lovely and thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


How absolutely beautiful. Frame it for sure. I just want to hug her. Give her some love from Auntie Angora.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


Beautiful! Keep them coming!


----------



## martina

Help! I have lost the address for the squares for the KP blanket. Could someone send it to me please? Off to London for a few days. Hope to keep in touch. Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PM Ohio Joy, Jheiens. She will give you her address privately.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:08. With a chance of rain and thunderstorms this afternoon. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs to everyone. Have a glorious day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Have spent most of the afternoon resting- must make the chilli brew! The cough is not good- but the weather has been very up and down- and someone is burning coal locally. You can see an inversion at night which won't be helping, either.


oh dear, i hope it doesnt last long and you feel better quickly. No fun at all... I have finally ditched my cough.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> *June*-- I just thought of something. I rarely wash my coats at the beginning. I pin the on a plastic childrens floor mat (the kind in sections_ and water spray the coat open and then closed. early in the evening until it is quite damp. then I leave it overnight and un pin it. I don't wash it - I had one of my pullover coats of many colors run a bit as the red was not color fast. If you do wash your coat of many colors be very careful. Acrylics don't need a lot of work. That does set the shape if there is any little thing you want to correct. If I was one I wash it by hand although acrylic wool is able to be machine washed. I find if I use a washer it softens the yarn a bit too much. Shirley


Thank you, Shirley. You always have the best suggestions. And I definitely will try them. This is the first sweater I've knitted that has bright colors. The bottom and decorative stitches on sleeves and yoke are Red Heart Americana, the yoke, sleeves and bands are black. It's bright but I love bright colors. Still wondering why all of my hand knitted sweaters are pastel?? Seems to be contradictions there.LOL!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> How absolutely beautiful. Frame it for sure. I just want to hug her. Give her some love from Auntie Angora.


I will, she is in my arms now, having a little talking time.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


WOW!! It sure did. Hope it wasn't large enough to cause damage. When my children were small, living in a farming communiy, Vacation Bible School was always in the afternoons. And the classrooms were in the basement. When we went home one afternoon, we had no idea,there'd been a bad storm. My husband was driving home in terrible hail storm. He said he knew no one would believe how large the hail was so he had put several in the freezer. It was larger than baseballs. He said he was afraid it would break the windshield!! Never seen any that large before or since.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Big Hugs back. Death of anyone in our worlds of contact throw everyone off-kilter. So sad to hear and prayers for everyone involved.



Angora1 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their comments on my friend with cancer, but he has just undergone treatments for the spinal cancer and brain tumors. At this point they are still hoping and praying for a miracle. He has not passed but I am afraid it is not looking good.
> 
> Your love and understanding helps one get through things like this and I know it is good for me to talk things out as that is how I do it. My BFF now lives over an hour away and we don't see each other as often. So thanks for being there. Big Hugs to each and every one of you and here's to staying healthy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a lovely garden party and love the flowers. Have a good swim.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!
> 
> Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....
> 
> ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely!!



sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning to you too.. I found that if I take two needles that seem the same and roll them between my hands, I can tell if they are the same or different -- if gauge isn't a factor I just use the first two that are the same. This is usually when I'm using my longer DPNs for face cloths...they aren't marked with the size as well as the regular needles are.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:08. With a chance of rain and thunderstorms this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs to everyone. Have a glorious day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie and Mel -- hope you are feeling better. I ended up sleeping for over 6 hours last night so feel much more refreshed. Need to be at the school by 9:00 a.m. for graduation ceremony. 

DH watched DGS last night and told me that he uses soap tablets that color the bath water---lightbulb that that's the reason for DGS's issues. He tends to have dry skin anyway, but those dyes are probably extra irritants. DD was funny --- but why would they sell something that was harmful? She may have a PhD in biochemistry, but a bit lacking in the common sense.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its great that the museum lets him work there, such good experience for him. I took my youngest son to the Royal Tyrell museum in Drumheller, Alberta to see all the dinosaurs found in the Alberta badlands, very interesting place.


He's become good friends with one of the leading paleontologists in the country, Dr. Bacca, think that's how you spell it. He's been on tv quite often, not as much now as when he was younger. And, of course, being in the middle of things,keeps Connor's interest sharp.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd love to be able to get my DGS connected with him -- he's such a dinosaur nut and can tell you just about everything that is in a book with about 250 different dinosaurs. I want to try to keep his interest keen and I think being around others who are so involved.



jknappva said:


> He's become good friends with one of the leading paleontologists in the country, Dr. Bacca, think that's how you spell it. He's been on tv quite often, not as much now as when he was younger. And, of course, being in the middle of things,keeps Connor's interest sharp.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> That is a great idea. We could have used that this last power outage, but to be honest, it was the middle of the night and just about 5 hrs., so not really a terrible inconveniences. Especially when I compare it to the 2 weeks we were without power in one of the ice storms back in the early 90's. Now that was bad but sure went in the memory books. Look like a bomb had bone off with all the imploded trees and sounded like cannons going off when they did that. My yard was wais high with branches and broken trees. So I can't really complain about this last outage, however, getting a propane gas stove sounds like an excellent idea.
> 
> Bonnie, I have to tell you that the link you gave reminded me that I had ordered something like that once for watering things so I went on a search and found it. Between the baster and the caps that go on gallon jugs and turn them into sprinklers, I am all set now for watering my new seedlings.


I think we had that same ice storm. I had a townhouse and stood at the front door watching transformers blow as far as the eye could see. We were very lucky..we never lost power at all. In the small town, my sister lived in, it was out for almost 2 weeks. Then when it did come on, she could see most of the homes around her were lit and her power was still out. She called the company and there was one switch no one had flipped. Within a couple of minutes, she had power. Sounds like something that would happen to me!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to you too.. I found that if I take two needles that seem the same and roll them between my hands, I can tell if they are the same or different -- if gauge isn't a factor I just use the first two that are the same. This is usually when I'm using my longer DPNs for face cloths...they aren't marked with the size as well as the regular needles are.


Good morning. I have done that for years before I got a gage and almost always I would end up with the same sizes. If gauge wasn't important and most times it wasn't.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


What a cutie pie she is. I would put that photo in a frame on the wall.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is he a doctor?


No he is studying to be a nurse instead.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Have to agree. Thugs coming your way at any time is not good, but especially after a hard day at work. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know I felt rather bad about it too.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


What a shame your cousin was so stubborn! When I moved to TX and back to, VA, I had several items I wanted to arrive safely. I took them to the UPS store and had them packed and shipped. It was worth every penny.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :? It tore up the leaves on the tomatoes and broccoli but I think they'll be fine after they get over the shock. The sun came out and it's really nice now.


Those are usually good survivors so hopefully they will perk back up. My plants got touched by frost a few days ago and look to be okay now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Why yes ma'am it is, it's also Wyoming for you. I talked to David a little bit ago while I was at Marlas, he said his boss said that they were dodging Tornadoes there, only 35 or so miles away. :shock:


I hope everyone was safe fro the tornadoes. Not good to be having to dodge them at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: OOps that's the wrong one, here's the other one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love them both.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I have to laugh at my post as I said that it looked like a bone went off in the back yard after the ice storm in the 90's. :XD: :XD: :XD: Now I wonder how that would look??? Perhaps my yard would be full of dogs climbing over the branches to get to the bone fragments.:XD: :XD: :XD: Actually, it looked like a bomb went off. I think I might have actually typed the wrong word because I was using the computer and it just puts down what I type. LOL Shows how my brain was working._ :-(


And I never noticed! I guess I read what I expected it to be.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone so much for their comments on my friend with cancer, but he has just undergone treatments for the spinal cancer and brain tumors. At this point they are still hoping and praying for a miracle. He has not passed but I am afraid it is not looking good.
> 
> Your love and understanding helps one get through things like this and I know it is good for me to talk things out as that is how I do it. My BFF now lives over an hour away and we don't see each other as often. So thanks for being there. Big Hugs to each and every one of you and here's to staying healthy.


You and your friend, his family and friends will remain in my prayers.
Hugs, dear heart
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!
> 
> Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....
> 
> ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


Glad Flo got her glasses quickly.
Love the pictures. Thank you.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> This is amazing.
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/19/313968112/whoa-watch-a-spectacular-supercell-take-form-in-wyoming?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=


That is amazing to watch.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


She's adorable. Another precious baby to watch grow up!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:08. With a chance of rain and thunderstorms this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs to everyone. Have a glorious day.


Good morning,Caren. Hope you don't get too much rain and nasty storms. We're at 68f at 6 am. So we know it's going to be hot. Some rain predicted for later.. I don't hold out much hope since our humidity has been so low. The air is very dry...humidity of 39 and 40%is very unusual.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Someone in UK posted a picture of a plant they called a "triffid" (may not have it spelled right). I think it is what we call "mullein" which I have had in my yard by accident. Was very tall but had pretty yellow flowers most of the summer and birds loved it.


It was Melyn, it does look very much like mullein. Mullien is a good plant to make cold tea from, have been using it for years. All the birds love the it here too. Some of the ones I have grow to be over 5 feet, while others don't' get over 3 feet.


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Shirley. You always have the best suggestions. And I definitely will try them. This is the first sweater I've knitted that has bright colors. The bottom and decorative stitches on sleeves and yoke are Red Heart Americana, the yoke, sleeves and bands are black. It's bright but I love bright colors. Still wondering why all of my hand knitted sweaters are pastel?? Seems to be contradictions there.LOL!!
> Junek


That color should be Mexicana instead of Americana. Not sure if I can blame it on spell check. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie and Mel -- hope you are feeling better. I ended up sleeping for over 6 hours last night so feel much more refreshed. Need to be at the school by 9:00 a.m. for graduation ceremony.
> 
> DH watched DGS last night and told me that he uses soap tablets that color the bath water---lightbulb that that's the reason for DGS's issues. He tends to have dry skin anyway, but those dyes are probably extra irritants. DD was funny --- but why would they sell something that was harmful? She may have a PhD in biochemistry, but a bit lacking in the common sense.


When my girls were small, I had to stop using the bubble bath for children because it irritated the same area on their little bottoms.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd love to be able to get my DGS connected with him -- he's such a dinosaur nut and can tell you just about everything that is in a book with about 250 different dinosaurs. I want to try to keep his interest keen and I think being around others who are so involved.


From the time Connor could read, he was collecting books on dinosaurs and prehistoric animals. He's become quit knowledgeable on his own. And of course, being involved at the museum is a Godsend.
I hope your DGS can find someone who shares his interest.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


That was very nice of you to give the china to your cousin. I would have been heartbroken as well getting it back all broken. At least you have the memories that go with what you have left of it. Love the tea service your aunt painted.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> And are all these mistakes deleibrate or spellcheck? Love the sending thugs- sure he appreciated them no end.


OH dear I am really going to have to read everything before I hit send. I thought I had, guess not. He was not amused at all at the thugs.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


Gorgeous photo. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm learning right along with him and he's learning more so he can answer my questions ... He has a remarkable capacity for memorization and can tell me what the information on a certain page is (300 page book) even if the print is too small for me to read. We've taken him to quite a few outings at the Field Museum and maybe we can find a summer class there.



jknappva said:


> From the time Connor could read, he was collecting books on dinosaurs and prehistoric animals. He's become quit knowledgeable on his own. And of course, being involved at the museum is a Godsend.
> I hope your DGS can find someone who shares his interest.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> WOW!! It sure did. Hope it wasn't large enough to cause damage. When my children were small, living in a farming communiy, Vacation Bible School was always in the afternoons. And the classrooms were in the basement. When we went home one afternoon, we had no idea,there'd been a bad storm. My husband was driving home in terrible hail storm. He said he knew no one would believe how large the hail was so he had put several in the freezer. It was larger than baseballs. He said he was afraid it would break the windshield!! Never seen any that large before or since.
> Junek


I've heard of it but never seen it. Easy to get hurt at that size let alone damage. Wow....Was that farming country in Va.?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!
> 
> Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....
> 
> ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


The birds were up early here too, the dogs were not at all impressed. I thought it sounded rather nice.

Looks like you were all enjoying yourselves. Your rhododendrons and violas look lovely as ever.

Glad Flo has new glasses. :thumbup:

Gentle hugs for you dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I think we had that same ice storm. I had a townhouse and stood at the front door watching transformers blow as far as the eye could see. We were very lucky..we never lost power at all. In the small town, my sister lived in, it was out for almost 2 weeks. Then when it did come on, she could see most of the homes around her were lit and her power was still out. She called the company and there was one switch no one had flipped. Within a couple of minutes, she had power. Sounds like something that would happen to me!


That happened to me too. We were the last street to get our electric and the other side of the street got theirs first and we still had none. After two weeks with below normal temperatures and no power I just about cried. And there were a few times I did with no hot water or anything for two weeks and at the same time my dad was dying. I was at work every day and drove from work down to see my dad on weekends so at least I was warm then.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning,Caren. Hope you don't get too much rain and nasty storms. We're at 68f at 6 am. So we know it's going to be hot. Some rain predicted for later.. I don't hold out much hope since our humidity has been so low. The air is very dry...humidity of 39 and 40%is very unusual.


Good morning June, no storms as of yet. Not that I am minding right now I still have plants to get planted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I know I felt rather bad about it too.


Re: Thugs
Caren, it really is so funny that I would have gotten such a kick out of it even if I was tired from work. And knowing you, how could anyone be upset. In fact I'm laughing again as I write this. It really is so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

Going to sign off for now Seth is here again today. He is still sleepy so not being his best. :/ Will catch up when I can.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Re: Thugs
> Caren, it really is so funny that I would have gotten such a kick out of it even if I was tired from work. And knowing you, how could anyone be upset. In fact I'm laughing again as I write this. It really is so cute.


It is funny now but just not at the time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


These are lovely-- have not seen what appears to be maple leaves on the china-- love it! So sorry you lost such a lovely set. Your aunt's painting looks good!


----------



## purl2diva

Beautiful baby!


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie and Mel -- hope you are feeling better. I ended up sleeping for over 6 hours last night so feel much more refreshed. Need to be at the school by 9:00 a.m. for graduation ceremony.
> 
> DH watched DGS last night and told me that he uses soap tablets that color the bath water---lightbulb that that's the reason for DGS's issues. He tends to have dry skin anyway, but those dyes are probably extra irritants. DD was funny --- but why would they sell something that was harmful? She may have a PhD in biochemistry, but a bit lacking in the common sense.


I bought my DD some bath crayons when she was little. She loved drawing on the tub and cleaning it off. That is until she got a horrible yeast infection! She didn't like it, but they went in the trash! I was very careful from then on about bubble baths also. She still likes to take them and soak in the tub, but hopefully she is careful with the suds!


----------



## pammie1234

Why doesn't anyone listen to me? I told Bailey very firmly not to get up until 8:00 this morning. He woke up at 6:00. That also woke up Fancy. They both wanted to go out and eat breakfast. They were starving! I know I fed them last night, but they acted like they hadn't eaten in forever!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a look of love in that photo. Some of my favorite pictures of my oldest DD are in black and white. Serena is a beautiful baby.


sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie hope you get better soon . Melody also hope you are recovering.

DH is having the floor of the shed pat of the barn that he just rebuilt poured today. Cement truck is here now. For a window in the shed he took repurposed an old exterior door that had lots of windows and hung it sideways, It really looks need and lets in lot of light and air. The shed also has a door adjoining the main part of his workshop/barn. It is going to be very functional now. 

Our temps are finally headed upwards again. Suppose to be in the 80s today.

Thanks for the comments on the tea services I posted. My aunt was an amazing china painter. Many of her works were sold all over the US. My other aunt, her sister, pour, painted, and clothed porcelain dolls, She received orders from across the US also. Both of these lovely ladies began these ventures after long careers as educators. I'm fortunate to have some of each of their works,


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, Serena is soo cute! Beautiful photo.

Gwen, lovely china, terrible your cousin was stubborn & so much got broken. I really like the painted china.

Sunny but windy here this morning & lots of outside work to be done so time to rise up.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie and Mel -- hope you are feeling better. I ended up sleeping for over 6 hours last night so feel much more refreshed. Need to be at the school by 9:00 a.m. for graduation ceremony.
> 
> DH watched DGS last night and told me that he uses soap tablets that color the bath water---lightbulb that that's the reason for DGS's issues. He tends to have dry skin anyway, but those dyes are probably extra irritants. DD was funny --- but why would they sell something that was harmful? She may have a PhD in biochemistry, but a bit lacking in the common sense.


At least I am able to breath to some extent- I am swallowing masses of Olbas Tea, as well as sipping gottastch's patent brew with chilli and ginger- just waiting for the honey to come to room temperature to make some more up- I am having to store it in the fridge- because there are a lot of ants around.
I recall bubble bath causing problems when my two were small, that and bath salts can also cause issues.


----------



## sassafras123

Wow that is one scary super cell.
Serena is a beautiful baby.
Took Maya out and threw her new toy for her for half an hour. Too tired to walk.
Speed read through KTP to catch up so forget what I wanted to comment on.
Had a fall last night and I am ok but shoulder is sore. Antispasmodic med working.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Why doesn't anyone listen to me? I told Bailey very firmly not to get up until 8:00 this morning. He woke up at 6:00. That also woke up Fancy. They both wanted to go out and eat breakfast. They were starving! I know I fed them last night, but they acted like they hadn't eaten in forever!


We have that little ruse, all day here- Ringo is constantly doing his sit up and beg routine for more food!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And tht is all we can do- most parents do what they think is right at the time and we can do no more than that. Of course we will not always get it right.


Amen to that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Pammie...Your thoughts are so appreciated. Somehow I worded things that it seemed like he had passed already. DH's one student sadly committed suicide, and this student, long the head of the department where he is teaching and now an International performer/composer, is the one that is now going through treatments for spinal and brain cancer. It has not been a good time to have people younger than us dying or so ill. Being on here though I realize that we are sharing the same pain all over the world. One sure can't think they are alone when coming here. Again, thank you to you and all the others for their kind words.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!
> 
> Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....
> 
> ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


How special to be at a pub with good friends and perfect weather in Stratford. I will have to get some violas and rhododendrums are a favorite of mine, but so are violas. My lily of the valley are up but not yet open and bleeding hearts have blossomed. Loving it.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm learning right along with him and he's learning more so he can answer my questions ... He has a remarkable capacity for memorization and can tell me what the information on a certain page is (300 page book) even if the print is too small for me to read. We've taken him to quite a few outings at the Field Museum and maybe we can find a summer class there.


Feeding a child's interest keeps them focused and interested. I hope you can find a summer program that will keep his interest alive. Even though my daughter isn't that interested, she takes him to everything that's available. And says she's learning things she never knew.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I've heard of it but never seen it. Easy to get hurt at that size let alone damage. Wow....Was that farming country in Va.?


Yes, there wasn't any damage reported although there was damage to plants but it was in the middle of summer so they had time to recover. There wasn't wind damage at all, surprisingly.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie hope you get better soon . Melody also hope you are recovering.
> 
> DH is having the floor of the shed pat of the barn that he just rebuilt poured today. Cement truck is here now. For a window in the shed he took repurposed an old exterior door that had lots of windows and hung it sideways, It really looks need and lets in lot of light and air. The shed also has a door adjoining the main part of his workshop/barn. It is going to be very functional now.
> 
> Our temps are finally headed upwards again. Suppose to be in the 80s today.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the tea services I posted. My aunt was an amazing china painter. Many of her works were sold all over the US. My other aunt, her sister, pour, painted, and clothed porcelain dolls, She received orders from across the US also. Both of these lovely ladies began these ventures after long careers as educators. I'm fortunate to have some of each of their works,


Lucky you with summer temperatures coming- We are into the winter rains! Although it is only 14 degrees outside, so could be a lot worse! (57F).
I am fully expecting to get soaked, when I go out today- can't put it off much longer! I will be wearing my new chullo I think, although it will be more of a problem with downpours than being really cold.
The shed renovations sound really good! I am sure Brantley will be doing a real craftsman's job on it!
I can't remember if I posted about your tea sets- I have been a bit involved with keeping up with the Workshop, but both the photos were lovely, especially the hand-painted one- I have done a little of ceramic painting- a lengthy and painstaking process! This of course is how come you have your kilns!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> That happened to me too. We were the last street to get our electric and the other side of the street got theirs first and we still had none. After two weeks with below normal temperatures and no power I just about cried. And there were a few times I did with no hot water or anything for two weeks and at the same time my dad was dying. I was at work every day and drove from work down to see my dad on weekends so at least I was warm then.


Terrible circumstances at any time but particularly trying then. My condolences on the death of your father. No matter how long it's been, losing a parent always leaves such a hole in our lives.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, no storms as of yet. Not that I am minding right now I still have plants to get planted.


Hope they hold off until you finish planting. And that you don't get flooded again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Why doesn't anyone listen to me? I told Bailey very firmly not to get up until 8:00 this morning. He woke up at 6:00. That also woke up Fancy. They both wanted to go out and eat breakfast. They were starving! I know I fed them last night, but they acted like they hadn't eaten in forever!


Pets don't have a snooze button!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie hope you get better soon . Melody also hope you are recovering.
> 
> DH is having the floor of the shed pat of the barn that he just rebuilt poured today. Cement truck is here now. For a window in the shed he took repurposed an old exterior door that had lots of windows and hung it sideways, It really looks need and lets in lot of light and air. The shed also has a door adjoining the main part of his workshop/barn. It is going to be very functional now.
> 
> Our temps are finally headed upwards again. Suppose to be in the 80s today.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the tea services I posted. My aunt was an amazing china painter. Many of her works were sold all over the US. My other aunt, her sister, pour, painted, and clothed porcelain dolls, She received orders from across the US also. Both of these lovely ladies began these ventures after long careers as educators. I'm fortunate to have some of each of their works,


You're lucky to have such heirlooms! Sounds like Brantley will have a neat workshop. When I was a child, my father did a lot of carpentry in addition to his job at the shipyard. He laid a wooden floor in part of an old barn and had his work shop there. But there was no door so not a lot of work was done there in the winter.

Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Wow that is one scary super cell.
> Serena is a beautiful baby.
> Took Maya out and threw her new toy for her for half an hour. Too tired to walk.
> Speed read through KTP to catch up so forget what I wanted to comment on.
> Had a fall last night and I am ok but shoulder is sore. Antispasmodic med working.


My deepest sympathy on your fall. Hope the shoulder isn't permanently damaged. I still have a sore butt from my fall last week but it's getting better. I can really relate!
Gentle hugs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Pammie...Your thoughts are so appreciated. Somehow I worded things that it seemed like he had passed already. DH's one student sadly committed suicide, and this student, long the head of the department where he is teaching and now an International performer/composer, is the one that is now going through treatments for spinal and brain cancer. It has not been a good time to have people younger than us dying or so ill. Being on here though I realize that we are sharing the same pain all over the world. One sure can't think they are alone when coming here. Again, thank you to you and all the others for their kind words.


And my thoughts and prayers continue for you. Illness knows no age.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> Pets don't have a snooze button!!
> Junek


Of course they go right back to sleep since they have a full tummy. I got up, hoping that I would work some. Instead I have knitted, checked the computer, and repeated these activities all morning!


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you with summer temperatures coming- We are into the winter rains! Although it is only 14 degrees outside, so could be a lot worse! (57F).
> I am fully expecting to get soaked, when I go out today- can't put it off much longer! I will be wearing my new chullo I think, although it will be more of a problem with downpours than being really cold.
> The shed renovations sound really good! I am sure Brantley will be doing a real craftsman's job on it!
> I can't remember if I posted about your tea sets- I have been a bit involved with keeping up with the Workshop, but both the photos were lovely, especially the hand-painted one- I have done a little of ceramic painting- a lengthy and painstaking process! This of course is how come you have your kilns!


Please send some my way! Our drought is not ending soon and it is very dry.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Please send some my way! Our drought is not ending soon and it is very dry.


Oh that I could! You must have had drought through the winter?


----------



## nittergma

What a sweet baby!


sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


----------



## nittergma

Oh those are lovely tea sets!! I have some pieces of my family's china too. unfortunately it is not complete but it's still nice to have them for memory's sake.


Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely china posted. I was given a full set including tea service that my parents bought during the Marshall Period living in Japan. They originally gave it to my aunt who in turn gave it to me many many years later as a wedding present. Long story short, my cousin was very upset that her mom gave it to me and occasionally would mention it so many many years later when my aunt was moving from GA back to MD to be near her daughter I gave it to my cousin. (I had inherited my mom's china from the same period). A few years ago I got a all from said cousin asking if I'd like it back that she had no room for it. Of course I said yes and said I'd pay to have it properly packed so it would arrive from FL safely. She said no need and she would take care of it. She attempted to pack it herself and when it arrived uninsured almost all of it was smashed. I do still have the tea service but not much more. I was simply heartbroken.
> 
> The same aunt was quite the china painter and she also painted a tea service for me.


----------



## Sorlenna

Serena is lovelier by the day, Cathy!

Sorry to hear about your fall, Joy, and I hope your shoulder is mended quickly.

Julie, stay as dry and warm as you can!

I'm working on some odds & ends today. DD#1 asked me yesterday for some pullovers for the GC for fall/winter, so I'll look up some patterns that I can use (with other designs included, likely). I think if I find a simple one that works it will be easy to put some patterns across the fronts.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Serena is lovelier by the day, Cathy!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fall, Joy, and I hope your shoulder is mended quickly.
> 
> Julie, stay as dry and warm as you can!
> 
> I'm working on some odds & ends today. DD#1 asked me yesterday for some pullovers for the GC for fall/winter, so I'll look up some patterns that I can use (with other designs included, likely). I think if I find a simple one that works it will be easy to put some patterns across the fronts.
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


That is indeed my intention!
And now I need to lie down for a bit- too much time sitting at the computer- and I really stiffen up! it is rising 4 -30 am., here. And my goodness gracious has it been wet so far?!
Good luck with the pattern hunt!


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh that I could! You must have had drought through the winter?


It seems like it has been about 1 1/2 years since we have been on water restrictions. My yard is pretty much gone! I can't do anything about it because I can't water enough to get it going. I have a lot of muddy areas when we do get some rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just checking in. Wish I could send some of our upcoming rain by way of Texas and CA and any other areas that need it -- we have enough for now.

Hope everyone stays upright -- no more falls or spills...take care; I don't want to have to find our bubblewrap rolls.

Good Day to all..


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> It seems like it has been about 1 1/2 years since we have been on water restrictions. My yard is pretty much gone! I can't do anything about it because I can't water enough to get it going. I have a lot of muddy areas when we do get some rain.


Here, too...I can't remember when we didn't have water restrictions. I think we are in year 7 or 8 now of the drought...moved to extreme a year or two ago. We got very little over the winter (when we should get about half the yearly average). Some places at the river we could wade across--you can see the bottom. It's terrible.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> It seems like it has been about 1 1/2 years since we have been on water restrictions. My yard is pretty much gone! I can't do anything about it because I can't water enough to get it going. I have a lot of muddy areas when we do get some rain.


Can you save water from your washing machine, for instance? I had buckets in the shower and kitchen all through this summer so I could keep my pot plants alive.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Here, too...I can't remember when we didn't have water restrictions. I think we are in year 7 or 8 now of the drought...moved to extreme a year or two ago. We got very little over the winter (when we should get about half the yearly average). Some places at the river we could wade across--you can see the bottom. It's terrible.


That is not good! Would you flood if it were to rain?- because the ground will be like a skate board when it rains, if it ever does!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not good! Would you flood if it were to rain?- because the ground will be like a skate board when it rains, if it ever does!


We would not, but others would if rain were significant.


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you save water from your washing machine, for instance? I had buckets in the shower and kitchen all through this summer so I could keep my pot plants alive.


Good idea. I am pretty conservative with my water, so I'm not too concerned. I am planting some flowers and veggies and will water them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> We would not, but others would if rain were significant.


Can be a real problem here- the surface flooding, although we have avoided it the 13 years I have been living here- a lot of our soils are clay so we tend to go from one extreme to the other- but nothing like the prolonged dry you are having.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Good idea. I am pretty conservative with my water, so I'm not too concerned. I am planting some flowers and veggies and will water them.


Where does your water supply come from?


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Hi Kate, I hope you get your $5 worth, and lose the 6* love bugs. (What are they?) Went to Seaworld about 15 years ago and was similarly impressed but now have some concerns about them keeping the killer whales if you can believe some of the reports about their welfare. Are they still there?
> I hope you're still having a wonderful time, certainly sounds like you are.


Yes we saw a show that had about 6 Killer Whales in it. I was a bit concerned at the size of pools they keep these creatures in, but they seem to do a lot for animal rescue and conservation and the parks are how they fund a lot of it. Really not sure if one outweighs the other?


----------



## KateB

I've just caused chaos at reception by asking for the internet instead of wi-Fi, but I played the 'silly old lady' card and the young girl sorted it out for me! Went to Universal Studios yesterday which was good but a bit disappointing as we enjoyed it more the last time (about 18 years ago) but I think it was more to do with the fact that we really didn't know much about the films...never watched Shrek, Minnions, Transformers, etc. We're going to Animal Kingdom tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, and then home on Friday. I've really enjoyed this holiday, but 3 weeks away from my boy is too much!
I'll try to skim through what I've missed now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB, don't you love being able to pull out the "little old lady" routine when you need it? Everu now and then it has helped-- but I don't use it often, just when I REALLY need it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, meant to add my bit about water. I collect shower water, have for years, for my flowers. Lots of work hauling it outside, etc. I use gal milk jugs with triangle hole across top just below regular opening. Can scoop it out of tub, etc. I did save clothes washing water when I lived at the lake (water was very expensive) but it was a hassle-- a LOT comes out at a time, need a big storage box and being able to stop washer if getting full, etc. Can't do that with present washer. I would NOT save dish washing liquid-- too much food particles, detergent is much stronger, etc. I do save the rinse water from hand-washing dishes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, meant to add my bit about water. I collect shower water, have for years, for my flowers. Lots of work hauling it outside, etc. I use gal milk jugs with triangle hole across top just below regular opening. Can scoop it out of tub, etc. I did save clothes washing water when I lived at the lake (water was very expensive) but it was a hassle-- a LOT comes out at a time, need a big storage box and being able to stop washer if getting full, etc. Can't do that with present washer. I would NOT save dish washing liquid-- too much food particles, detergent is much stronger, etc. I do save the rinse water from hand-washing dishes.


I am unable to save the clothes washing water- for fear of airlocks in the machine- but as I don't have a dish washer I have no problems using the water from that- especially from soaking anything prior to wash up!


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Kate, Have been to Sea World in Canada and Fla. So glad you enjoyed it.:thumbup:  :thumbup: Wow, thanks for spending $5 to stop by.
> 
> ........$10 now!!
> 
> :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, Have been to Sea World in Canada and Fla. So glad you enjoyed it.:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, thanks for spending $5 to stop by.
> 
> ........$10 now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it ends up worth it- especially for you as a canny Scot!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> hey kate - how is the weather? --- sam


Hitting 90 today Sam!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope it ends up worth it- especially for you as a canny Scot!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> So sorry to hear of yet another cancer victim, Angora. Makes you realise that you really should 'live for the day'. Caring hugs coming your way.


From me too, and well said TNS.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I am unable to save the clothes washing water- for fear of airlocks in the machine- but as I don't have a dish washer I have no problems using the water from that- especially from soaking anything prior to wash up!


I used to do that but I don't have a clothes washer. I do have a dishwasher but if there are just a few I use the rinse when I can to water plants inside (the same for when I have to clean out the Boys' water bowl).


----------



## Sorlenna

I found a cute pattern on Ravelry that has both sizes called "Everyday Pullover Sweater" by Raya Budrevich. It has some slipped stitches in the yoke and shows for two colors, but I think with one color and some sort of knit/purl thing on the front it will also be good. 

Today I think I will get back to the Charlotte sleeves for at least a while; the thumb has settled down a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I used to do that but I don't have a clothes washer. I do have a dishwasher but if there are just a few I use the rinse when I can to water plants inside (the same for when I have to clean out the Boys' water bowl).


 :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

thats what it is also called verbascum, not sure bout spelling. think 1 of them is going to be spectacular when it flowers and very tall will post pics as it grows, that is if i don't get eaten by it lol



NanaCaren said:


> It was Melyn, it does look very much like mullein. Mullien is a good plant to make cold tea from, have been using it for years. All the birds love the it here too. Some of the ones I have grow to be over 5 feet, while others don't' get over 3 feet.


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Where does your water supply come from?


I think it is Lake Ray Hubbard which is to the east of us. Our homeowners association is having a presentation about catching rainwater. I think this will only work if it rains!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I think it is Lake Ray Hubbard which is to the east of us. Our homeowners association is having a presentation about catching rainwater. I think this will only work if it rains!


A very valid point- but it would be good if one were prepared!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You look like you're really enjoying it!! Have the places been fairly quiet as schools aren't out yet --- wait until 2 weeks from now!!

Have a safe trip back home.



KateB said:


> I've just caused chaos at reception by asking for the internet instead of wi-Fi, but I played the 'silly old lady' card and the young girl sorted it out for me! Went to Universal Studios yesterday which was good but a bit disappointing as we enjoyed it more the last time (about 18 years ago) but I think it was more to do with the fact that we really didn't know much about the films...never watched Shrek, Minnions, Transformers, etc. We're going to Animal Kingdom tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, and then home on Friday. I've really enjoyed this holiday, but 3 weeks away from my boy is too much!
> I'll try to skim through what I've missed now.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> I think it is Lake Ray Hubbard which is to the east of us. Our homeowners association is having a presentation about catching rainwater. I think this will only work if it rains!


We used to have a rain barrel and we used the water to wash our hair. 

I was outside working in the yard a bit earlier and wow someone has a powerful flower blooming of some kind--it smelled amazing!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> You look like you're really enjoying it!! Have the places been fairly quiet as schools aren't out yet --- wait until 2 weeks from now!!
> 
> Have a safe trip back home.


Thanks Julie, not looking forward to the flight....I really don't like flying and on this flight everyone goes to sleep as it's through the night UK time, and I can't! (We should arrive at Glasgow airport on Saturday at 7.30am) Last time we did this flight I was walking up and down the aisle as my legs were jumpy and I swear every other person on that flight was asleep..... Had to fight an urge to shout, "Fire!" and watch the mayhem, but I controlled it! :evil: :roll: Parks have been a lot quieter when we came in July. Our schools don't stop until the very end of June and as far as I know the English schools don't stop until July.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


What a beautiful dress worn by a stunning girl! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Hope the flight goes better *Kate* for you than you are expecting- not very keen on being a sardine myself- find the flight over the Tasman to be as much as I want to handle!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, Have been to Sea World in Canada and Fla. So glad you enjoyed it.:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, thanks for spending $5 to stop by.
> 
> ........$10 now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that's highway robbery! Glad you are having a good vacation, hard to believe it is 3weeks already.
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

Daralene, did you get hail that deep or was it snow?!


----------



## sassafras123

Kate sounds like you had great trip. Three weeks is a long vacay. Safe trip home and enjoy your boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafras...So sorry you had a fall. I may be mistaken but it seems like you had another one not long ago. Regardless, do hope you will be ok with no lasting effects. I am still feeling effects from my fall from the jacuzzi and that was 6 months ago or more. One fall and lasting pain sometimes. Do take care.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Learn something new almost every day here, I've never heard of them before.


Nor me (re funeral fans) over here they'd be better giving out scarves or gloves! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, Have been to Sea World in Canada and Fla. So glad you enjoyed it.:thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, thanks for spending $5 to stop by.
> 
> ........$10 now!!
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you.
> Jamie and I had to pay for wifi in London at one of the hotels. They other one was free we just had to get a password every day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And my thoughts and prayers continue for you. Illness knows no age.
> Junek


How true. I feel so fortunate to be my age and I know my aunt who is 95 can't believe how fortunate she is.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> What a beautiful dress worn by a stunning girl! :thumbup:


Well thank you!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Sydney to his obedience class this afternoon. Learning so much aug dogs in general and about German Shepherds specifically. Sydney is very much the adolescent now and teething therefore refusing to sleep as much as he should, Trainer said to put him on 3 mg of Melatonin twice a day; have done so and he is zonked now.....about time! At class a younger pup pounced in play on top of his head and scared the bejezuz out of him so the rest of class he was very anxiety ridden and hesitant to try much new. Oh well....at least I know what to work on and how so it was beneficial overall.
> 
> TTYL


Glad it was of benefit. When we took our 13 month old Golden Retriever to classes we were asked not to bring him back as he was too disruptive! :shock: He was a wonderful dog and so good with the boys (he was 5 when DS#1 was born) but being the first dog for both DH and me, he wasn't as well trained as he might have been....and he was a Goldie - they have 2 kinds, really calm and placid or completely nuts, he was the latter! He died in 1988 and I miss him yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> thats what it is also called verbascum, not sure bout spelling. think 1 of them is going to be spectacular when it flowers and very tall will post pics as it grows, that is if i don't get eaten by it lol


It will be interesting to se how tall it ends up getting. I have some stalks still in the fields from last year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So sorry to hear about the extreme droughts and then the fires in California too. I hope the weather changes and those of you in the drought states can get some of our rain. We have the flooding. Of course I know it is really bad when you get flash flooding in your areas too.

So I didn't take the phone off the hook to take a nap.LOL The cell phone went off at the same time as the land line and the timer on the stove had been set, BY ME, so that woke me up. Got back in the nap mood again later and DH called. When will I ever learn to take the phone off the hook. Was afraid insurance would call but of course, none of the calls were from them. :XD: :XD: :XD: At least I had about 3 hrs. sleep. I was dreaming a bee or wasp was buzzing on my face. Kept trying to brush it away but it kept coming back and wouldn't stop. Finally woke up and the buzzing wasp was DH snoring and of course it kept repeating. :XD: :XD: :XD: So naps and night sleeping or shall we say, lack of them, are making me a little tired. Truly quite funny with everything going off at once and that bee or wasp during the night continually bothering me.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


She is so beautiful!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I've just caused chaos at reception by asking for the internet instead of wi-Fi, but I played the 'silly old lady' card and the young girl sorted it out for me! Went to Universal Studios yesterday which was good but a bit disappointing as we enjoyed it more the last time (about 18 years ago) but I think it was more to do with the fact that we really didn't know much about the films...never watched Shrek, Minnions, Transformers, etc. We're going to Animal Kingdom tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, and then home on Friday. I've really enjoyed this holiday, but 3 weeks away from my boy is too much!
> I'll try to skim through what I've missed now.


We enjoyed Sea World much more than Disney World. But we were there many years ago, before Disney had REAL animals. Everything was animated. We enjoyed the Busch Gardens in Tampa more than anything in Orlando. Universal wasn't in existence...that shows you how long ago it was!
I'm like you in that I haven't seen in any of those movies, either!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Daralene, did you get hail that deep or was it snow?!


Kaye got it, not me, and yes it was hail and about 2" deep. Amazing. I didn't get any, just some rain. Supposed to get more today and thunder storms but so far just a lovely overcast day with sun breaking through from time to time.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Nor me (re funeral fans) over here they'd be better giving out scarves or gloves! :lol:


That's understandable with the difference in climate. With no air conditioning during the summer months and temperatures in the high 80's and 90's F with humidity about that high, fans were a necessity. And you still about melted!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I think it is Lake Ray Hubbard which is to the east of us. Our homeowners association is having a presentation about catching rainwater. I think this will only work if it rains!


Tonight our town is having a meeting about getting solar for some of the town buildings. I am so thrilled that there is someone interested in this. I saw, too late, that they had a demonstration of electric cars and wish I could have gone just to learn about them. I would love to have solar on the house even though we are so cloudy so much of the time, still get enough sun to help. Just not so sure how long we will be able to stay here. Right now I can barely get back in the house from the deck and using the front porch is really hard and after several years of living in the family room I am seriously thinking of selling. DH isn't though. Of course this right after I was just thinking I was doing so great I could move back upstairs where the shower and bath are and a real bedroom too. I should have known better. :wink: I probably need one of those places for older people that doesn't have any stairs anywhere, even getting in and out of the shower is level with the floor, not in a bathtub.


----------



## gagesmom

4pm and I just got in a bit ago. Worked later then I expected(more $$$ :thumbup: )

Had to get my resumes, they look good :thumbup: 

Have to do some laundry tonight but it can wait. I am going to catch up here first ;-)


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 4pm and I just got in a bit ago. Worked later then I expected(more $$$ :thumbup: )
> 
> Had to get my resumes, they look good :thumbup:
> 
> Have to do some laundry tonight but it can wait. I am going to catch up here first ;-)


Good for you for having the resumes ready to go. Glad they look good. Hoping you find something just perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


Lovely, with that tinge of pink!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


Ooooooh. Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had a golden also who always retained some of the pup in him, but he was great with the three kids -- and very protective if a stranger came around. But if we let it be known that the person was okay, that dog would just go lay down as if bored. Really miss having a dog like him around, but do not miss sweeping up all the hairs every day--man they shed!



KateB said:


> Glad it was of benefit. When we took our 13 month old Golden Retriever to classes we were asked not to bring him back as he was too disruptive! :shock: He was a wonderful dog and so good with the boys (he was 5 when DS#1 was born) but being the first dog for both DH and me, he wasn't as well trained as he might have been....and he was a Goldie - they have 2 kinds, really calm and placid or completely nuts, he was the latter! He died in 1988 and I miss him yet.


----------



## gagesmom

off I go for now. will check in later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the swans.. 

The pre-school kids put on a skit called Pete the Cat -- it was very cute. Our DGS is head + shoulders taller than every other kid in the class - they range in age from 3-1/2 to 5. Of course, they put him in between two of the smaller boys so he really stood out. They are so cute. I'm sure he'll want to watch the graduation video a thousand times; I remember that he did with the one from last year.

It was pretty obvious that there are two girls who have extreme crushes on DGS...they about tripped each other trying to sit by him when they all got their snacks.

We'll have our graduation dinner at I-Hop (International House of Pancakes) which is open 24 hours. They'll have more of a selection of things that he likes to eat. I think he's still to eat a hot dog or hamburger---turned his nose up at them every time they've been served.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!

I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.

Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We all have been getting our share of wild life activity at our homes. The are cute---how much did you charge the mom for fox sitting?



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> We all have been getting our share of wild life activity at our homes. The are cute---how much did you charge the mom for fox sitting?


I guess I'll have them here for free. I've also got a nest box with some baby robins as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Tonight our town is having a meeting about getting solar for some of the town buildings. I am so thrilled that there is someone interested in this. I saw, too late, that they had a demonstration of electric cars and wish I could have gone just to learn about them. I would love to have solar on the house even though we are so cloudy so much of the time, still get enough sun to help. Just not so sure how long we will be able to stay here. Right now I can barely get back in the house from the deck and using the front porch is really hard and after several years of living in the family room I am seriously thinking of selling. DH isn't though. Of course this right after I was just thinking I was doing so great I could move back upstairs where the shower and bath are and a real bedroom too. I should have known better. :wink: I probably need one of those places for older people that doesn't have any stairs anywhere, even getting in and out of the shower is level with the floor, not in a bathtub.


Or you could go downhill faster because you aren't challenging your body from time to time??? I find the strength training/stretching/balance classes at Sr Center are REALLY beneficial for me (arthritis + a few other things) and missed Monday and gonna have to work to get Friday's because next Mon is a holiday!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora, loved the alarms/phones/bees story!! 

Purple Fi-- loved the fox story/pix-- darling. Can't think of a safer place for them. 

Ah, me, there was something else I wanted to comment on but have forgotten. I always enjoy the pix, whether of kids, girls in prom dresses or just scenery, and of course, the swans!! TY for posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We all have been getting our share of wild life activity at our homes. The are cute---how much did you charge the mom for fox sitting?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Or you could go downhill faster because you aren't challenging your body from time to time??? I find the strength training/stretching/balance classes at Sr Center are REALLY beneficial for me (arthritis + a few other things) and missed Monday and gonna have to work to get Friday's because next Mon is a holiday!!


Maybe I'll give it a try. I belong to a gym but there's no way I could do their classes right now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Maybe I'll give it a try. I belong to a gym but there's no way I could do their classes right now.


Maybe you could do some individual work on whatever machines or walk the track or whatever until you can build up a bit-- or check, maybe they have something just for seniors! Some do in our town.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, Lurker, did you see this bit about the purple jellyfish? https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/t1.0-1/c127.37.466.466/s50x50/180211_1828601916882_852872_n.jpg

If I am not mistaken, that is near where you live???

Angora, I knew there was something else-- I noticed today when walking that one of my neighbors has installed solar panels on a shed in the backyard, gets full sun most of the day. I think I counted about 10 panels. Should be interesting-- I sometimes talk to the guy as he gardens, etc, too.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely, with that tinge of pink!


Hard to take a bad picture with sunset's "golden light" especially when you have beautiful subjects.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


What a treat to 'baby-sit' foxes. Not everyone has that chance! LOL!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Prom photos, a handsome handsome couple in my opinion. Chrissy did her own hair, she was all worried it wouldn't look good. Silly girl.


Gorgeous girl! Handsome guy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, what great swan photos.

Purple, baby foxes are so cute, we have a den nearby & I sometimes see them in the yard. OK as long as they don't mark their territory, smells as bad as a skunk.
I got some more plants out but now have to wait for one of he guys to till before I can do more.
Some nasty clouds floating about & lots of thunder but no rain yet.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too. 
==========
I feel very badly but I am going to have to postpone all the workshops I have booked for the next few months due to the health 
issues.
I do not feel I can do a good job with the workshops and I hope to re schedule them later in the year. Health issues with both me and my husband make it impossible to carry on during the next few months.
I apologize for causing you any inconvenience and hopefully will be able to start the workshops up again in the year. I want to thank Prismaticr and nrc1940 for their absolute support and to all the teachers who have given time and knowledge to make this such a successful section. 

I am not quitting but postponing and hopefully will be able to have the time to start them up again in the early fall. As there is also the possibility of a major move for us -- it is better to do this now - rather than do a poor job of assisting the wonderful people who are willing to teach for KP. 

The section will remain open and the closed workshops will be available for the use of all our KP members permanently. I will continue with the Workshop Happenings, but will include tips and information and possibly small projects. Thanks , Shirley (designer1234)

PS This will not affect those workshops which are no in progress. 

----------
We both will have numerous tests and procedures and right now we are in the process, both of us, of finding out exactly what 
is transpiring with both of us as far as our health is concerned. I will keep you all in the loop as soon as I know what, if anything is 
happening with either of us. Love to you all. I thank you for all the support -- I hope to start them up again when life settles down. I think I am ready for a break. Shirley


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I took quick shots of parts of the quilt tops (they are draped over the frame).


Lovely!! I would like to do that, not sure I'm exacting enough to have them come out right.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Lurker, did you see this bit about the purple jellyfish? http://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/t1.01/c127.37.466.466/s50x50/180211_1828601916882_852872_n.jpg
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that is near where you live???
> 
> Angora, I knew there was something else-- I noticed today when walking that one of my neighbors has installed solar panels on a shed in the backyard, gets full sun most of the day. I think I counted about 10 panels. Should be interesting-- I sometimes talk to the guy as he gardens, etc, too.


Sorry it comes up blank!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hard to take a bad picture with sunset's "golden light" especially when you have beautiful subjects.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

*Shirley* your health and Pat's is of far greater importance, than being there for the workshops- you have done a fantastic job with what has been achieved so far. Hopefully we can continue without the need for editing- or can we contact Rachel, or Nadene for that?


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, what is a funeral home fan? Something special?


We called them church fans...a piece of almost square stiff cardboard on a BIG popsicle stick. They had pictures on them at church


----------



## Kansas g-ma

OK, try again-- diff website

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2634591/The-colour-just-screams-dont-mess-Scientists-baffled-new-PURPLE-species-jellyfish-washes-Queensland-beach.html

If this doesn't come up, then search purple jellyfish. They think it is a new species.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Thanks Julie, not looking forward to the flight....I really don't like flying and on this flight everyone goes to sleep as it's through the night UK time, and I can't! (We should arrive at Glasgow airport on Saturday at 7.30am) Last time we did this flight I was walking up and down the aisle as my legs were jumpy and I swear every other person on that flight was asleep..... Had to fight an urge to shout, "Fire!" and watch the mayhem, but I controlled it! :evil: :roll: Parks have been a lot quieter when we came in July. Our schools don't stop until the very end of June and as far as I know the English schools don't stop until July.


You might have problems flying again if you had given to your impluse to yell fire!
The flights are the wost part of travelling far. I hate getting home at that time (especially with big time differences) as a long time to stay awake and very hard to do so. Last time I went to London we arrived early but spent the day riding the buses- it had been snowing (in fact we arrived 24 hours late because Heathrow was closed) and we ended up finsinf snow to admire (lovely after our hato weather). That way we stayed reasonably awake for the day and I had little problems after that. Maryanne had more problems, but then she does lalways ike her sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, try again-- diff website
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2634591/The-colour-just-screams-dont-mess-Scientists-baffled-new-PURPLE-species-jellyfish-washes-Queensland-beach.html
> 
> If this doesn't come up, then search purple jellyfish. They think it is a new species.


The one who is close, is busy worker bee!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about the extreme droughts and then the fires in California too. I hope the weather changes and those of you in the drought states can get some of our rain. We have the flooding. Of course I know it is really bad when you get flash flooding in your areas too.
> 
> So I didn't take the phone off the hook to take a nap.LOL The cell phone went off at the same time as the land line and the timer on the stove had been set, BY ME, so that woke me up. Got back in the nap mood again later and DH called. When will I ever learn to take the phone off the hook. Was afraid insurance would call but of course, none of the calls were from them. :XD: :XD: :XD: At least I had about 3 hrs. sleep. I was dreaming a bee or wasp was buzzing on my face. Kept trying to brush it away but it kept coming back and wouldn't stop. Finally woke up and the buzzing wasp was DH snoring and of course it kept repeating. :XD: :XD: :XD: So naps and night sleeping or shall we say, lack of them, are making me a little tired. Truly quite funny with everything going off at once and that bee or wasp during the night continually bothering me.


Just as well you didn't slap the wasp!
I haven't been sleeping been all that well again. Was up for a number of hours overnight- but kept off the computer and did end up with enough sleep. The tiredness from the migraine seems to have finally gone.
Saw my doctor yesterday and she told me I need to get away for a while. Told David and he said what a great idea so is planning on ringing the owners of the place we stayed over Easter. Some time with just me and my books and knitting sounds delightful. Unreliable phone so no one ringing me etc sounds blissful. Won't be for a couple of weeks. Have the Handknitters Guild exhibition at the end of May and need to stay around till then. But will try for early June. Already thinking what to take in the way of knitting! Such as start my Eriskay Gansey which I've needed to delay as I am knitting a couple of things for the exhibition which need finishing.


----------



## gagesmom

well I just finished the on line questionnaire for Walmart, I e-mailed them my resume earlier, but didn't have time to get the questions done. So the resume is submitted and that is all done now. I am going out tomorrow in the day before work to hand some resumes out as well.

Have done laundry since I signed off earlier and still have bedding to wash. That can wait til tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* your health and Pat's is of far greater importance, than being there for the workshops- you have done a fantastic job with what has been achieved so far. Hopefully we can continue without the need for editing- or can we contact Rachel, or Nadene for that?


Julie , I just posted on your workshop that I will be helping until you decide you wish to close it. So if you need me just email and I will be there for you.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Tonight our town is having a meeting about getting solar for some of the town buildings. I am so thrilled that there is someone interested in this. I saw, too late, that they had a demonstration of electric cars and wish I could have gone just to learn about them. I would love to have solar on the house even though we are so cloudy so much of the time, still get enough sun to help. Just not so sure how long we will be able to stay here. Right now I can barely get back in the house from the deck and using the front porch is really hard and after several years of living in the family room I am seriously thinking of selling. DH isn't though. Of course this right after I was just thinking I was doing so great I could move back upstairs where the shower and bath are and a real bedroom too. I should have known better. :wink: I probably need one of those places for older people that doesn't have any stairs anywhere, even getting in and out of the shower is level with the floor, not in a bathtub.


Tough decisions to need to make- but it is so much better if you can make this type of move in your own time, not becuase you are forced to do so. 
Having the bathroom and bedrooms upstairs are my biggest concern with this place (although at this stage we are both able to manage them with no problems. But even a broken leg will cause problems as we will need to get upstairs).


----------



## gagesmom

got to go for now and check the laundry.
Gage is making me crazy and I have to get a few things done before he goes to bed and I get to sit and knit. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


Enjoy Kaffe I sure am envious.
The cute little foxes really should have stayed still for you so you coul dget a clear photo. how uncoperative of them.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


As always she had got lovely shots. So nice that the swans returned just so we can get our shots of them!

Think I am more alert- started out reading and not responding and now I find that I am. Need to go out soon as it is our KP day.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I guess I'll have them here for free. I've also got a nest box with some baby robins as well.


Do foxes go for birds?


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too.
> ==========
> I feel very badly but I am going to have to postpone all the workshops I have booked for the next few months due to the health
> issues.
> Shirley


Sorry that you are in a situation wher you feel the need to put the workshops on hold for a while. But the health of you and Pat does need to be your first priority.
Maybe those of us like me who aren't managaing to do the ones we want to can get others done in the meantime!


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, try again-- diff website
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2634591/The-colour-just-screams-dont-mess-Scientists-baffled-new-PURPLE-species-jellyfish-washes-Queensland-beach.html
> 
> If this doesn't come up, then search purple jellyfish. They think it is a new species.


This is very near Busyworkerbee. When I was up in Queesnland earlier this year we stayed near the Sunshine Coast (just inland) and met up with Busyworkerbee she lived very close.
What a beautiful colour jellyfish it is.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie , I just posted on your workshop that I will be helping until you decide you wish to close it. So if you need me just email and I will be there for you.


Thanks, Shirley! Will do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

For PurpleFi -

And my DGS wants to know "and what did the fox say?"







Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And my DGS wants to know "and what does the fox say?"


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope your health issues are easily resolved and that you are able to refresh with this break---you sure do deserve it. All the best to you and Pat and praying for speedy results.

ote=Designer1234]Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too. 
==========
. Shirley[/quote]


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lovely swans and adorable foxes!

Shirley, I do hope you and Pat have answers soon, and of course we understand that you need a break from the workshops. Be well, both of you!


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Lurker, did you see this bit about the purple jellyfish? https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/t1.0-1/c127.37.466.466/s50x50/180211_1828601916882_852872_n.jpg
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that is near where you live???
> 
> Angora, I knew there was something else-- I noticed today when walking that one of my neighbors has installed solar panels on a shed in the backyard, gets full sun most of the day. I think I counted about 10 panels. Should be interesting-- I sometimes talk to the guy as he gardens, etc, too.


There's a big push over here for people to have solar panels on roofs. I think it has more to do with the amount of light they pick up rather than actual sunshine?


----------



## KateB

Shirley - I hope things get resolved for you and Pat very soon, both in terms of your health and the move. You have done a great job with the workshops and as Darowil said maybe this is our chance to go back and do some of the older workshops.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Holding my own, I think!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> It sure did hail- good that you did make it home and not get caught in all that hail.


Yes, I'm glad of that, it was larger than a pea, about the size of a shelled peanut I'd say.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. The birds were singing away at 3.45 this morning, it really was quite beautiful, if a little early!
> 
> Going tohave a lazy day today, a bit of a walk and then a swim later.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.....
> 
> ps Flo has got some new glasses :thumbup:


How beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Another baby photo....


AWE!!!!!!!!! She's just so precious, a snuggle from me too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 8.8c/48f at 07:08. With a chance of rain and thunderstorms this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs to everyone. Have a glorious day.


Good Day to you Caren, it's much to late for me to say morning. lol
David google messaged me to take extra clothes to the shop that he was headed back there to swap out trucks, so it was nice to see him real quick. Took him a few extra goodies too.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> WOW!! It sure did. Hope it wasn't large enough to cause damage. When my children were small, living in a farming communiy, Vacation Bible School was always in the afternoons. And the classrooms were in the basement. When we went home one afternoon, we had no idea,there'd been a bad storm. My husband was driving home in terrible hail storm. He said he knew no one would believe how large the hail was so he had put several in the freezer. It was larger than baseballs. He said he was afraid it would break the windshield!! Never seen any that large before or since.
> Junek


That's some big hail!! This wasn't too horrible, could have caused a lot of damage, but it could have been much worse.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie and Mel -- hope you are feeling better. I ended up sleeping for over 6 hours last night so feel much more refreshed. Need to be at the school by 9:00 a.m. for graduation ceremony.
> 
> DH watched DGS last night and told me that he uses soap tablets that color the bath water---lightbulb that that's the reason for DGS's issues. He tends to have dry skin anyway, but those dyes are probably extra irritants. DD was funny --- but why would they sell something that was harmful? She may have a PhD in biochemistry, but a bit lacking in the common sense.


LOL! Some of the smartest people I know just have issues with the common sense part, I think it's just that they have too much other stuff going on in their brains and their brains just don't work that way. But, that's why she has you.


----------



## Poledra65

Have to run to Marlas so hopefully I'll get caught up when I get back, I have guitar lessons tomorrow night and haven't practiced at all until today, haven't had any time, so I'll have to put another hour into it tonight and a couple hours tomorrow, but I've gotten down what I needed to learn. 
See you all in a bit. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Lurker, did you see this bit about the purple jellyfish? https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/t1.0-1/c127.37.466.466/s50x50/180211_1828601916882_852872_n.jpg
> 
> If I am not mistaken, that is near where you live???
> 
> Angora, I knew there was something else-- I noticed today when walking that one of my neighbors has installed solar panels on a shed in the backyard, gets full sun most of the day. I think I counted about 10 panels. Should be interesting-- I sometimes talk to the guy as he gardens, etc, too.


Great, if you do talk with him you will have to let me know if he is just doing things for the garden or if he is getting enough for the house?? I'll have to look up the purple jellyfish. Sounds interesting.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no, will you end up with blisters? I remember when our son first began to learn, he really had sore fingers.



Poledra65 said:


> Have to run to Marlas so hopefully I'll get caught up when I get back, I have guitar lessons tomorrow night and haven't practiced at all until today, haven't had any time, so I'll have to put another hour into it tonight and a couple hours tomorrow, but I've gotten down what I needed to learn.
> See you all in a bit.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Shirley, thank you for letting us know. Your health is the utmost priority right now and I am glad you are doing this for yourself and for your husband. Please do keep us in the loop as I know I am going to be praying for you and others too.
Bushels of Hugs and sure hope they can find something to stop what is happening to you and to help the love of your life too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry it comes up blank!


I got a picture of a dog, but I did google purple jellyfish and they had one come up on a beach in Queensland and said the arms have multiple mouths all up and down them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, you little devil you. Love your spirit and I'm glad you controlled it. :XD: :XD: :XD: I think things are never dull when you are around and I imagine the party doesn't even begin till you arrive. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know that feeling in the legs, restless legs, and have to move or lift them and have them rubbed. Not easy on an airplane. :roll: Too bad you can't sleep but perhaps you get too excited. Besides, you have to be ready for that fire. Have a safe trip home and don't plan anything so you can sleep.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> Tonight our town is having a meeting about getting solar for some of the town buildings. I am so thrilled that there is someone interested in this. I saw, too late, that they had a demonstration of electric cars and wish I could have gone just to learn about them. I would love to have solar on the house even though we are so cloudy so much of the time, still get enough sun to help. Just not so sure how long we will be able to stay here. Right now I can barely get back in the house from the deck and using the front porch is really hard and after several years of living in the family room I am seriously thinking of selling. DH isn't though. Of course this right after I was just thinking I was doing so great I could move back upstairs where the shower and bath are and a real bedroom too. I should have known better. :wink: I probably need one of those places for older people that doesn't have any stairs anywhere, even getting in and out of the shower is level with the floor, not in a bathtub.


I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty with the stairs. I do as much as I can, but don't think I can go solar. Our homeowners association probably wouldn't allow it. I have satellite TV and I'm surprised it is allowed. I don't like the look myself, but it is in the back, so not a huge eye sore!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Just as well you didn't slap the wasp!
> I haven't been sleeping been all that well again. Was up for a number of hours overnight- but kept off the computer and did end up with enough sleep. The tiredness from the migraine seems to have finally gone.
> Saw my doctor yesterday and she told me I need to get away for a while. Told David and he said what a great idea so is planning on ringing the owners of the place we stayed over Easter. Some time with just me and my books and knitting sounds delightful. Unreliable phone so no one ringing me etc sounds blissful. Won't be for a couple of weeks. Have the Handknitters Guild exhibition at the end of May and need to stay around till then. But will try for early June. Already thinking what to take in the way of knitting! Such as start my Eriskay Gansey which I've needed to delay as I am knitting a couple of things for the exhibition which need finishing.


Yes, but perhaps tonight I will after he woke me up two times. Oh wait, it was on my face, so that means..... :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
What a lovely idea to get away. I have never done that. Would be fun to book somewhere near water as I love the energy in the air. Hmmmm tropical would be nice too. Such a special time that will be. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> well I just finished the on line questionnaire for Walmart, I e-mailed them my resume earlier, but didn't have time to get the questions done. So the resume is submitted and that is all done now. I am going out tomorrow in the day before work to hand some resumes out as well.
> 
> Have done laundry since I signed off earlier and still have bedding to wash. That can wait til tomorrow. lol.


Wishing you luck with the job hunting!!!!!! Either luck or knowing someone who has some clout. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good Day to you Caren, it's much to late for me to say morning. lol
> David google messaged me to take extra clothes to the shop that he was headed back there to swap out trucks, so it was nice to see him real quick. Took him a few extra goodies too.


Hello Kaye, rather late now I've been out and about most of the day at the home to try and find the kitchen. Which I will finish tomorrow. 
Glad you got to see David even if it was only for a short time. I bet he was happy to get dry clothes and more goodies.  Always nice when we can see them half way through the week when they are away. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Tough decisions to need to make- but it is so much better if you can make this type of move in your own time, not becuase you are forced to do so.
> Having the bathroom and bedrooms upstairs are my biggest concern with this place (although at this stage we are both able to manage them with no problems. But even a broken leg will cause problems as we will need to get upstairs).


I am the only one I know of ever on either side of the family to have these problems, so I thought I always wanted stairs for built in exercise. Used to climb 15 flights of stairs. Hmmmm, maybe that's why I'm having trouble now. You may never have trouble Darowil. My aunt, 95, still does stairs with no problem at all and I hope you will be like that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> got to go for now and check the laundry.
> Gage is making me crazy and I have to get a few things done before he goes to bed and I get to sit and knit. :thumbup:


I remember those days and boy do they ever go by fast. Mine is now 46. He's now officially older than I think I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> There's a big push over here for people to have solar panels on roofs. I think it has more to do with the amount of light they pick up rather than actual sunshine?


That's good. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Good Day to you Caren, it's much to late for me to say morning. lol
> David google messaged me to take extra clothes to the shop that he was headed back there to swap out trucks, so it was nice to see him real quick. Took him a few extra goodies too.


Oh how nice. I know you loved getting to see him even if it was real quick. Remember those bad winds, well found out my niece and her husband were driving back from California and were in that dust storm that Sassafras mentioned when she had those extreme winds. They really had to do some maneuvering and it was dangerous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I'm sorry you are having so much difficulty with the stairs. I do as much as I can, but don't think I can go solar. Our homeowners association probably wouldn't allow it. I have satellite TV and I'm surprised it is allowed. I don't like the look myself, but it is in the back, so not a huge eye sore!


It is possible we might even not be able to have it but it does at least look like the town is going that way, so possibility is good. Can't afford it now anyway, but perhaps down the road.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Those are usually good survivors so hopefully they will perk back up. My plants got touched by frost a few days ago and look to be okay now.


I think they will be okay, just need a little TLC. 
Glad yours are okay. 
Doesn't look like anything was damaged in Scottsbluff from Tornadoes, so that is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Tough decisions to need to make- but it is so much better if you can make this type of move in your own time, not becuase you are forced to do so.
> Having the bathroom and bedrooms upstairs are my biggest concern with this place (although at this stage we are both able to manage them with no problems. But even a broken leg will cause problems as we will need to get upstairs).


We are lucky we built a bungalow style house, only 2 steps down to porch & laundry room otherwise all level. We really appreciated that when Delbert broke his pelvis in 5 places & had to use a walker for several months.


----------



## gagesmom

Hey everybody,

Just me checking in, going to catch up.


Here is #12 of the newborn size. I will make more of different sizes.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Wow that is one scary super cell.
> Serena is a beautiful baby.
> Took Maya out and threw her new toy for her for half an hour. Too tired to walk.
> Speed read through KTP to catch up so forget what I wanted to comment on.
> Had a fall last night and I am ok but shoulder is sore. Antispasmodic med working.


So glad you are okay, and that the meds are working, take care and don't over do it.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> We have that little ruse, all day here- Ringo is constantly doing his sit up and beg routine for more food!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Pammie...Your thoughts are so appreciated. Somehow I worded things that it seemed like he had passed already. DH's one student sadly committed suicide, and this student, long the head of the department where he is teaching and now an International performer/composer, is the one that is now going through treatments for spinal and brain cancer. It has not been a good time to have people younger than us dying or so ill. Being on here though I realize that we are sharing the same pain all over the world. One sure can't think they are alone when coming here. Again, thank you to you and all the others for their kind words.


Yes, we are definitely not alone here, it is very comforting.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Of course they go right back to sleep since they have a full tummy. I got up, hoping that I would work some. Instead I have knitted, checked the computer, and repeated these activities all morning!


 sounds like good work to me.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I've just caused chaos at reception by asking for the internet instead of wi-Fi, but I played the 'silly old lady' card and the young girl sorted it out for me! Went to Universal Studios yesterday which was good but a bit disappointing as we enjoyed it more the last time (about 18 years ago) but I think it was more to do with the fact that we really didn't know much about the films...never watched Shrek, Minnions, Transformers, etc. We're going to Animal Kingdom tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, and then home on Friday. I've really enjoyed this holiday, but 3 weeks away from my boy is too much!
> I'll try to skim through what I've missed now.


You do not look to me to be old enough to use the little old lady card.  But good you getting her to sort it all for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, meant to add my bit about water. I collect shower water, have for years, for my flowers. Lots of work hauling it outside, etc. I use gal milk jugs with triangle hole across top just below regular opening. Can scoop it out of tub, etc. I did save clothes washing water when I lived at the lake (water was very expensive) but it was a hassle-- a LOT comes out at a time, need a big storage box and being able to stop washer if getting full, etc. Can't do that with present washer. I would NOT save dish washing liquid-- too much food particles, detergent is much stronger, etc. I do save the rinse water from hand-washing dishes.


Our washing machine in Texas had the drain hose going out into the garden, so if I did laundry, the garden got watered. Was just careful about the products I used. I sure wish I could do that here.


----------



## sassafras123

Love the little old lady card!
Daralene, just sore shoulder which I am using Biofreeze on. Though tired and napped three hours again today. Do hope you feel stronger soon. If you moved where would you move? Somewhere warmer like Florida? That was my third fall in three weeks. Need to stop running around out of town so much.
Love swans.
Had a wonderful Golden and they sure do shed.


----------



## gagesmom

goodnight everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Our washing machine in Texas had the drain hose going out into the garden, so if I did laundry, the garden got watered. Was just careful about the products I used. I sure wish I could do that here.


I am unable to hook the washing machine permanently for watering- because the window I would like it to go out is too high, and I am not prepared to run the risk of creating an airlock!- most of our wash detergents are based on mutton tallow, so I suspect are environmentally friendly- we do have those graded as eco-friendly- which I try to use whenever possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Love the little old lady card!
> Daralene, just sore shoulder which I am using Biofreeze on. Though tired and napped three hours again today. Do hope you feel stronger soon. If you moved where would you move? Somewhere warmer like Florida? That was my third fall in three weeks. Need to stop running around out of town so much.
> Love swans.
> Had a wonderful Golden and they sure do shed.


I can assure for their size Corgi's would have to be the champion shedder!


----------



## Poledra65

I just saw these and thought they were both to great not to share.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I just saw these and thought they were both to great not to share.


they are great!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 4pm and I just got in a bit ago. Worked later then I expected(more $$$ :thumbup: )
> 
> Had to get my resumes, they look good :thumbup:
> 
> Have to do some laundry tonight but it can wait. I am going to catch up here first ;-)


Wonderful on the extra hours and on getting your resumes done, hope you find the job of your dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


Breath taking!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


Oh so cute. Are you becoming mother goose with all your little residents and visitors.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Maybe I'll give it a try. I belong to a gym but there's no way I could do their classes right now.


I've been doing Daily Burn www. dailyburn.com and I love it, they have all levels and the modifications for those who need them, the first month is free, so you can see if it's something for you. True Beginner is the best program to start with and even stay with if its the plan that works best for you, but you can always do any of the other workouts or programs that they have. If you like to workout at home, it's great, no boredom.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too.
> ==========
> I feel very badly but I am going to have to postpone all the workshops I have booked for the next few months due to the health
> issues.
> I do not feel I can do a good job with the workshops and I hope to re schedule them later in the year. Health issues with both me and my husband make it impossible to carry on during the next few months.
> I apologize for causing you any inconvenience and hopefully will be able to start the workshops up again in the year. I want to thank Prismaticr and nrc1940 for their absolute support and to all the teachers who have given time and knowledge to make this such a successful section.
> 
> I am not quitting but postponing and hopefully will be able to have the time to start them up again in the early fall. As there is also the possibility of a major move for us -- it is better to do this now - rather than do a poor job of assisting the wonderful people who are willing to teach for KP.
> 
> The section will remain open and the closed workshops will be available for the use of all our KP members permanently. I will continue with the Workshop Happenings, but will include tips and information and possibly small projects. Thanks , Shirley (designer1234)
> 
> PS This will not affect those workshops which are no in progress.
> 
> ----------
> We both will have numerous tests and procedures and right now we are in the process, both of us, of finding out exactly what
> is transpiring with both of us as far as our health is concerned. I will keep you all in the loop as soon as I know what, if anything is
> happening with either of us. Love to you all. I thank you for all the support -- I hope to start them up again when life settles down. I think I am ready for a break. Shirley


Oh Shirley, don't give it a thought, you need to concentrate the majority of your energy on your and Pats health. Hoping and praying it's nothing major and that you will both be fine soon. Also with the possible move to Vancouver, you have a full plate already. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just as well you didn't slap the wasp!
> I haven't been sleeping been all that well again. Was up for a number of hours overnight- but kept off the computer and did end up with enough sleep. The tiredness from the migraine seems to have finally gone.
> Saw my doctor yesterday and she told me I need to get away for a while. Told David and he said what a great idea so is planning on ringing the owners of the place we stayed over Easter. Some time with just me and my books and knitting sounds delightful. Unreliable phone so no one ringing me etc sounds blissful. Won't be for a couple of weeks. Have the Handknitters Guild exhibition at the end of May and need to stay around till then. But will try for early June. Already thinking what to take in the way of knitting! Such as start my Eriskay Gansey which I've needed to delay as I am knitting a couple of things for the exhibition which need finishing.


You getting away for a bit sounds wonderful, hopefully you won't have any more migraines between now and then, or while you are away either for that matter.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, will you end up with blisters? I remember when our son first began to learn, he really had sore fingers.


Fingers are not too bad, but I supposed poking them frequently with knitting needles helps. lolol... Now Marlas fingers are a mess, she's learning mandolin.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Kaye, rather late now I've been out and about most of the day at the home to try and find the kitchen. Which I will finish tomorrow.
> Glad you got to see David even if it was only for a short time. I bet he was happy to get dry clothes and more goodies.  Always nice when we can see them half way through the week when they are away. :wink:


 Yes, he likes to shower and change clothes each day on the road if possible or every other day at least, but he refuses to pay, so it has to be a truck stop that he has free shower points for. lol
It was good to see him for a few minutes.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh how nice. I know you loved getting to see him even if it was real quick. Remember those bad winds, well found out my niece and her husband were driving back from California and were in that dust storm that Sassafras mentioned when she had those extreme winds. They really had to do some maneuvering and it was dangerous.


Oh so glad they made it safe and sound, dust storms can be so bad, we get them here when they drag the fields and there hasn't been any rain so the dust just flies in the wind and obscures visibility badly.


----------



## Poledra65

Well ladies and gents, I'm caught up and so I'm off to head toward bed and my book, I really love Agatha Raisin. 
Sweet dreams and Julie and Melody, feel much better tomorrow. 
Kate, David said if you'd yelled fire, we would have to take up a collection for bail. lolol so don't. lol
Hugs all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> I guess I'll have them here for free. I've also got a nest box with some baby robins as well.


You seem to have a real wildlife reserve! How lovely to get up 'close and personal' to all these wild things.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Shirley, I do hope you and Pat have answers soon, and of course we understand that you need a break from the workshops. Be well, both of you!


I second these sentiments, and am wishing you both improving health.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Yes, but perhaps tonight I will after he woke me up two times. Oh wait, it was on my face, so that means..... :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> What a lovely idea to get away. I have never done that. Would be fun to book somewhere near water as I love the energy in the air. Hmmmm tropical would be nice too. Such a special time that will be. :thumbup:


One of the places I might go to is near the sea so why not come and join me?


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Angora, so sorry about the friend of you and DH, so sad how many are lost to cancers. It is a bit hard to grasp, and the grieving starts when we find out that survival is probably not a possibility.
> Hugs


So true... Hugs Angora.


----------



## darowil

Well I need to rethink what I will have for tea. Talking to Vicky and burnt the beans I was cooking to make minestrone soup with. David ahs just grabbed bits as he has had to go out. Just remembered that I had Sepherds Pie and salad for lunch (a number of us had lunch after the KP catchup so I don't really need much. Might see i have more beans and try again tomorrow (at least it was only th ebeans I hadn't yet added the veggies etc).


----------



## Spider

I know it is the middle of the night for many of you and don't even know if any are on or not. Can not sleep tonight. Oh how I wish I could. Now I will be a wreck all day and I was going to get so much done tomorrow at the apt. I am off from my decorating job now until June 2. But in a week I start the antique job so have that time to be at the lake and plant flowers and reorganize that house.
It is so nice to be able to come here and share problems.
The young girl that came to us with problems is still living with us. I want her to see how wonderful a person she is and that she can do anything and that she doesn't have to rush into anything. 
Shirley, take this time for you and Pat. You are in all our thoughts.
Think about you all.
Love that new baby.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> I know it is the middle of the night for many of you and don't even know if any are on or not. Can not sleep tonight. Oh how I wish I could. Now I will be a wreck all day and I was going to get so much done tomorrow at the apt. I am off from my decorating job now until June 2. But in a week I start the antique job so have that time to be at the lake and plant flowers and reorganize that house.
> It is so nice to be able to come here and share problems.
> The young girl that came to us with problems is still living with us. I want her to see how wonderful a person she is and that she can do anything and that she doesn't have to rush into anything.
> Shirley, take this time for you and Pat. You are in all our thoughts.
> Think about you all.
> Love that new baby.


Hope you can get to sleep soon- early evening here for me. In fact going to go down and find something to eat. Not too fussed what- probably just rubbish! Unfortunatelly I like eating rubbish but at least I had a reasonable lunch.
It's so hard to get people to see what a lovely person they are if they think they aren't. And it is draining living with someone like that as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I have learned recently that it isn't the heirlooms that count it is the memories of them. I don't except my bunch to keep what they won't use. If they want to sell something that is left to them that is fine by me. Just don't complain because you don't think what you have is fair. In the barn fire I lost an old medical book that I had bought at a yard sale: When I opened the cover of the book it had my grandpa's name in it. The lady thought I was a bit odd for crying over a book. I didn't even know at the time he had studied to be a doctor. If whom ever had been given the book hadn't of sold it I would have missed out on a lovely part of my family history.


Gosh, you were definately meant to have that book I reckon. So glad it came to you but sorry to hear it was lost in the fire.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so DH didn't tell me our grandson was not coming for dinner or that taking him to rehearsal was cancelled. I was there when he took the call and he didn't tell me. He says he thought I knew as I was in the room when he took the call, but I can't hear what's being said or know who the call is from. This reminds me of Rookie saying her kids thought sending to the one was to both of them, that they were a unit. LOL Now DH thinks I am so much a part of him that I know what the call was about. Then he can't understand why I am upset. I planned my day around this. Well, I'm not really upset but I did let it be known that I want to know things like this. It changes my plans and believe it or not, I do have a life. LOL It was cute to watch us try and control our tone of voice so that we could actually have a discussion about it. Yay!!! I was able to change my tone, not totally, but it was better and we discussed it, but were glad when it was over. We are laughing about how our tone of voice changes and makes discussion quite difficult and both working on it. So proud to catch myself. DH changed his tone and apologized. Quite a ways to go but sure getting better. :thumbup:


Good to hear! I often have been known to say.. I am good but not good enough to read minds, yet. LOL


----------



## jheiens

I find it hard to believe that no one is posting at this time of the morning. Nothing new appearing since Cathy's post a couple of hours ago.

If I didn't know better, I might think that all the Tea Party's knitters had been abducted by aliens. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one is posting at this time of the morning. Nothing new appearing since Cathy's post a couple of hours ago.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I might think that all the Tea Party's knitters had been abducted by aliens. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well I am here- but it is gone 11 p.m., here, Joy and I need to get back to bed!


----------



## jheiens

Have a good rest, Julie. Will chat with you later in your day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend it is 07:23 and 12.7c/55f. The sun is shining beautifully the birds are chirping and collecting worms after the night rain/early morning rain. 

Today's coffee all the way from across the big pond. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS all the way around. 
Have a groovy day!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> It hailed!!!!


Good heavens! It sure did. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Beautiful china sets everyone by the way.  Keep getting people popping in each evening.... ruining my TP time. LOL. Up to page 70. Goodnight. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This will now give Brantley 2 rooms to his workshop both with concrete floors which of course are hard on the legs but sure better than dirt. He is now trying to slowly get it organized and neat which will take quite a number of days. His does have a door and a wood burning stove. Still a bit cold in the winter though. If I won the lottery first thing I'd do is have him built a workshop like Norm Abrams has.



jknappva said:


> You're lucky to have such heirlooms! Sounds like Brantley will have a neat workshop. When I was a child, my father did a lot of carpentry in addition to his job at the shipyard. He laid a wooden floor in part of an old barn and had his work shop there. But there was no door so not a lot of work was done there in the winter.
> 
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too.
> ==========
> I feel very badly but I am going to have to postpone all the workshops I have booked for the next few months due to the health
> issues.
> I do not feel I can do a good job with the workshops and I hope to re schedule them later in the year. Health issues with both me and my husband make it impossible to carry on during the next few months.
> I apologize for causing you any inconvenience and hopefully will be able to start the workshops up again in the year. I want to thank Prismaticr and nrc1940 for their absolute support and to all the teachers who have given time and knowledge to make this such a successful section.
> 
> I am not quitting but postponing and hopefully will be able to have the time to start them up again in the early fall. As there is also the possibility of a major move for us -- it is better to do this now - rather than do a poor job of assisting the wonderful people who are willing to teach for KP.
> 
> The section will remain open and the closed workshops will be available for the use of all our KP members permanently. I will continue with the Workshop Happenings, but will include tips and information and possibly small projects. Thanks , Shirley (designer1234)
> 
> PS This will not affect those workshops which are no in progress.
> 
> ----------
> We both will have numerous tests and procedures and right now we are in the process, both of us, of finding out exactly what
> is transpiring with both of us as far as our health is concerned. I will keep you all in the loop as soon as I know what, if anything is
> happening with either of us. Love to you all. I thank you for all the support -- I hope to start them up again when life settles down. I think I am ready for a break. Shirley


My dear Shirley, I'm so sorry your and Pat's health is at the point that you can't do the things you like.
You've added so much to our knowledge that I can't thank you enough.
Please know that you and Pat are in my prayers and heart constantly. I hope when all the tests are completed and the move is finalized, you can once again work with the workshops.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

It sure sounds as if you've been having fun Kate. Hope you ar using a good sunscreen. Enjoy Animal Kingdom today and have a save trip home Friday.



KateB said:


> I've just caused chaos at reception by asking for the internet instead of wi-Fi, but I played the 'silly old lady' card and the young girl sorted it out for me! Went to Universal Studios yesterday which was good but a bit disappointing as we enjoyed it more the last time (about 18 years ago) but I think it was more to do with the fact that we really didn't know much about the films...never watched Shrek, Minnions, Transformers, etc. We're going to Animal Kingdom tomorrow which I am really looking forward to, and then home on Friday. I've really enjoyed this holiday, but 3 weeks away from my boy is too much!
> I'll try to skim through what I've missed now.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> We called them church fans...a piece of almost square stiff cardboard on a BIG popsicle stick. They had pictures on them at church


Ours were always in the little rack on the back of the pews with the hymnal.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

So beautiful. Said it before but your sister is such a wonderful photographer.


jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister of the swans in the sunset yesterday. Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> well I just finished the on line questionnaire for Walmart, I e-mailed them my resume earlier, but didn't have time to get the questions done. So the resume is submitted and that is all done now. I am going out tomorrow in the day before work to hand some resumes out as well.
> 
> Have done laundry since I signed off earlier and still have bedding to wash. That can wait til tomorrow. lol.


Praying for good luck with your job hunt. I've heard Wal-Mart treats their employees well. A friend of my daughter worked as a security guard for Wal-Mart quite a few years.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love IHOP. DD and I go every so often for breakfast if we need to get an early start. I really enjoy the omelets.


RookieRetiree said:


> Love the swans..
> 
> The pre-school kids put on a skit called Pete the Cat -- it was very cute. Our DGS is head + shoulders taller than every other kid in the class - they range in age from 3-1/2 to 5. Of course, they put him in between two of the smaller boys so he really stood out. They are so cute. I'm sure he'll want to watch the graduation video a thousand times; I remember that he did with the one from last year.
> 
> It was pretty obvious that there are two girls who have extreme crushes on DGS...they about tripped each other trying to sit by him when they all got their snacks.
> 
> We'll have our graduation dinner at I-Hop (International House of Pancakes) which is open 24 hours. They'll have more of a selection of things that he likes to eat. I think he's still to eat a hot dog or hamburger---turned his nose up at them every time they've been served.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> As always she had got lovely shots. So nice that the swans returned just so we can get our shots of them!
> 
> Think I am more alert- started out reading and not responding and now I find that I am. Need to go out soon as it is our KP day.


Glad you're feeling better. My sister really likes the fact that everyone enjoys her pictures.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness, how cute the pups (aren't fox babies called kittens?) are, Hope mom doesn't make a habit of hanging around your garden though, Our area is really having an increase of coyotes lately. Quite vicious creatures and very fast. Of couse, humans have taken over so much of their habitat.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley thank you for all the wonderful workshops you've arranged up to now. Prayers for good test results for you and for Pat and look forward to the return of the workshops. Most important is that you and Pat are in good health, Again, your workshops have been greatly appreciated and your work is fabulous.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just posted this on Main and notified all those who were booked for future workshops. I want you all to know right away too.
> ==========
> I feel very badly but I am going to have to postpone all the workshops I have booked for the next few months due to the health
> issues.
> I do not feel I can do a good job with the workshops and I hope to re schedule them later in the year. Health issues with both me and my husband make it impossible to carry on during the next few months.
> I apologize for causing you any inconvenience and hopefully will be able to start the workshops up again in the year. I want to thank Prismaticr and nrc1940 for their absolute support and to all the teachers who have given time and knowledge to make this such a successful section.
> 
> I am not quitting but postponing and hopefully will be able to have the time to start them up again in the early fall. As there is also the possibility of a major move for us -- it is better to do this now - rather than do a poor job of assisting the wonderful people who are willing to teach for KP.
> 
> The section will remain open and the closed workshops will be available for the use of all our KP members permanently. I will continue with the Workshop Happenings, but will include tips and information and possibly small projects. Thanks , Shirley (designer1234)
> 
> PS This will not affect those workshops which are no in progress.
> 
> ----------
> We both will have numerous tests and procedures and right now we are in the process, both of us, of finding out exactly what
> is transpiring with both of us as far as our health is concerned. I will keep you all in the loop as soon as I know what, if anything is
> happening with either of us. Love to you all. I thank you for all the support -- I hope to start them up again when life settles down. I think I am ready for a break. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I am the only one I know of ever on either side of the family to have these problems, so I thought I always wanted stairs for built in exercise. Used to climb 15 flights of stairs. Hmmmm, maybe that's why I'm having trouble now. You may never have trouble Darowil. My aunt, 95, still does stairs with no problem at all and I hope you will be like that too.


I can so sympathize with you. Until my power chair learns to climb stairs, they're an impossibility for me, too. And the last year I worked full time, I went up and down the stairs multiple times a day. I only used the elevator when I had an armful of books. The 5 yrs. I worked part-time after that, we had to climb 2 flights of outside stairs to get from the parking lot into the building! Things do change, not always for the best, unfortunately!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Just me checking in, going to catch up.
> 
> Here is #12 of the newborn size. I will make more of different sizes.


I'm sure they're going to sell well..didn't you say they were for a craft show? They're all really pretty.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Angora1 said:


> I remember those days and boy do they ever go by fast. Mine is now 46. He's now officially older than I think I am.


What a great attitude! I certainly don't feel or act my age!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I just saw these and thought they were both to great not to share.


Love those. I particularly like the last one. Reminds me of a solo a friend would sing at church that had a line that said something similar. "Help won't help tomorrow, if you give up today". That's something to remember!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh so glad they made it safe and sound, dust storms can be so bad, we get them here when they drag the fields and there hasn't been any rain so the dust just flies in the wind and obscures visibility badly.


There's one stretch of road in the country where I used to live that has that problem in the spring after the fields are cultivated and before the crops grow. If it gets a little dry with a brisk wind, there are fields on both sides so it can be dangerous.


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, the workshops are wonderful, but your health and Pat's need to be a priority now. There are so many that we can go back and do that is fine not to have anything new. I have quite a few that I was not able to do, so I certainly have ones I can do. Please do not think about it anymore. Just concentrate on getting better and helping Pat, too.

Melyn, good luck on the job hunt. I know it can be frustrating, but stay with it and I'm sure you will find the right job for you.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend it is 07:23 and 12.7c/55f. The sun is shining beautifully the birds are chirping and collecting worms after the night rain/early morning rain.
> 
> Today's coffee all the way from across the big pond.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS all the way around.
> Have a groovy day!!


Good morning,Caren! When you post our morning coffee, I've been up long enough to be ready for my 'second breakfast' when I see the lovely coffee you send. It always makes me hungry.
We got a little rain overnight but not enough to even make the driveway damp.
Hope you have a great day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> This will now give Brantley 2 rooms to his workshop both with concrete floors which of course are hard on the legs but sure better than dirt. He is now trying to slowly get it organized and neat which will take quite a number of days. His does have a door and a wood burning stove. Still a bit cold in the winter though. If I won the lottery first thing I'd do is have him built a workshop like Norm Abrams has.


And wouldn't that be great. Some of my best memories I have of my childhood was playing with the scrap pieces of wood from whatever Dad was working on.
After he died when I was 17, some nights I would go out and just stand in his workshop. That was where I really felt him with me. We never stop missing our parents,no matter how long it's been.
I know Brantley will enjoy his new and improved workshop.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Good Morning Sunshine(s)   

It is just like the Indy car races here this morning. Deuce is in the lead, with Badger right on his tail, Tank is bringing up the rear. :lol: :lol: :lol: Crazy dogs, but I love'em.

Have to go back and catch up. :thumbup:

Caught up now so I will have a quick look through kp and then I have to do dishes and get out today to cash my cheque and get a few things at the store :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, best wishes with job hunting. Any business would be lucky to have you.
Shirley healing energy for you and Pat.
Daralene, thinking of you as I Biofreeze my knees in prep. For our morning walk.
Julie, hope you feel better today.


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, IHOP was one of my mom's favorite places. When I see their sign, I always think of her. We had some fun times at the IHOP table!


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Joy 


sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, best wishes with job hunting. Any business would be lucky to have you.
> Shirley healing energy for you and Pat.
> Daralene, thinking of you as I Biofreeze my knees in prep. For our morning walk.
> Julie, hope you feel better today.


----------



## gagesmom

That is my hope, 


jknappva said:


> I'm sure they're going to sell well..didn't you say they were for a craft show? They're all really pretty.
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I can so sympathize with you. Until my power chair learns to climb stairs, they're an impossibility for me, too. And the last year I worked full time, I went up and down the stairs multiple times a day. I only used the elevator when I had an armful of books. The 5 yrs. I worked part-time after that, we had to climb 2 flights of outside stairs to get from the parking lot into the building! Things do change, not always for the best, unfortunately!
> Junek


My aunt lived in an upstairs apartment & she had one of those lifts installed with a track & a fold up chair. It worked very well & when folded didn't take up much room, she even sat bags of groceries on it & her husband would take them off at the top. I don't think that kind of lift is terribly expensive & it allowed her to stay in her house for many years.

Angora, one of those lifts might be a whole lot less expensive than moving?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, how's the cold? Better, I hope.
Joy, sorry you've had another fall, hope the ice h elps & you are on the mend soon.
Daralene, hope you are feeling better again soon.
Shirley, no need to feel bad about postponing the workshops, you have done so much work in the past & have been so much help & inspiration to poeple on KP. Now it is your turn to put your energies into looking after yourself & Pat. I hope all is sorted out soon & you are both well again. Take care.


----------



## gagesmom

off again, see you in a while :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend it is 07:23 and 12.7c/55f. The sun is shining beautifully the birds are chirping and collecting worms after the night rain/early morning rain.
> 
> Today's coffee all the way from across the big pond.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS all the way around.
> Have a groovy day!!


Good morning Caren, coffee looks fantastic. The banana is cute. lol
I've exercised, and now I need to get Wicket around and go over to Marlas, we are going to get him all clipped down for the summer, even with brushing he felts up, he has such fine hair, it's just easier to keep it short in the winter and take it all off for the most part, come summer. 
Have a fantastic day, I'll take groovy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I think sometime today I'm going to have to put a chair on the deck & sit quietly with my camera, the hummingbirds are back & there has been a crowd of goldfinches around the bird feeder, they must like canola seed.after yesterda being warm, we are finally getting some leaves, we got a shower that really greened the grass, will have to get that trimmed up soon.
Off to put out more plants, I hope I can have everything out by the weekend.
I have been waiting for some stuff to come in at the lumberyard, some of the rock work fell off the front of my house, I have 8 large flat slabs that need to be stuck back on. DH says I watered the planter & it splashed on the rock work causing them to fall off. My neighbors says it's just the shifting of the house after 30 yrs. I had to order in dye to color the mirror to match the old stuff. I sure hope I can make a good job of it.
I have to get that done before I can put plants in the planter, hopefully later today or tomorrow I will get it done, the dye is to come in today.
Well, time to get off my butt & get after it. Have a good day all.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, best wishes with job hunting. Any business would be lucky to have you.
> Shirley healing energy for you and Pat.
> Daralene, thinking of you as I Biofreeze my knees in prep. For our morning walk.
> Julie, hope you feel better today.


This cold is not letting go yet! I am drinking my Olbas Tea, sniffing Olbas Oil, sucking on Strepsils and my patent brew- but only just keeping things under control. Cut my 'coffee' back to one a day, though I find it hard to cut out eggs and cheese, I did buy a small piece of Monk Fish yesterday which I will make into a Thai curry, I think. 
Just got a crustless quiche into the oven- with onion, broccoli, spinach and potato as well as the cheese eggs and milk- pepper but no added salt- trying to make it more diabetic friendly- sweated most of the vegies- rather than cooking them in butter as the recipe reads.
I have never heard of Biofreeze- I gather it helps painful knees?
Otherwise seconding your thoughts, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, how's the cold? Better, I hope.
> Joy, sorry you've had another fall, hope the ice h elps & you are on the mend soon.
> Daralene, hope you are feeling better again soon.
> Shirley, no need to feel bad about postponing the workshops, you have done so much work in the past & have been so much help & inspiration to poeple on KP. Now it is your turn to put your energies into looking after yourself & Pat. I hope all is sorted out soon & you are both well again. Take care.


Still clinging, Bonnie, wish it was not affecting my breathing- won't be moving very fast for a day or two I suspect.


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning,Caren! When you post our morning coffee, I've been up long enough to be ready for my 'second breakfast' when I see the lovely coffee you send. It always makes me hungry.
> We got a little rain overnight but not enough to even make the driveway damp.
> Hope you have a great day.
> Junek


Good afternoon June. When I post coffee most mornings I've been up had my green smoothie and made coffee for the teens. 
Plenty of rain over night here.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My aunt lived in an upstairs apartment & she had one of those lifts installed with a track & a fold up chair. It worked very well & when folded didn't take up much room, she even sat bags of groceries on it & her husband would take them off at the top. I don't think that kind of lift is terribly expensive & it allowed her to stay in her house for many years.
> 
> Angora, one of those lifts might be a whole lot less expensive than moving?


I'm very fortunate that I live on the 1st floor of an apartment building built for seniors. Elevator to all 3 floors with stairs for times when the electricity is off. Automatic front doors. All of the doors in the apartments are 3 ft. wide to allow for wheelchairs. There are laundry rooms on each floor and a trash chute so you don't even have to go outside to take out your trash. As I said, I feel very fortunate to have found this place. I've lived here for 9 yrs. And don't plan on going anywhere!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


>


The most important things to start the day are the big girl panties and a big cuppa!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I hope you get well soon. It's hard to feel bad, but not really sick enough to be in bed! Hang in there! I hope the "treatments" work miracles!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love, some days big girl panties are a must.


----------



## jknappva

I FINALLY saw Puffins on the webcam. I'd been checking since April and was afraid there weren't going to be any at all since I haven't seen any until today. But they were EVERYWHERE! So glad the storms and bad weather didn't kill all of them!!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> I FINALLY saw Puffins on the webcam. I'd been checking since April and was afraid there weren't going to be any at all since I haven't seen any until today. But they were EVERYWHERE! So glad the storms and bad weather didn't kill all of them!!
> Junek


How is your hip? I hope that it is better.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you Bonnie.
Got my first zucchini and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Picked some basil also for salad.
Julie, Biofreeze is like IcyHot only in roll on form. Takes the ache out of knees and shoulder.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I hope you get well soon. It's hard to feel bad, but not really sick enough to be in bed! Hang in there! I hope the "treatments" work miracles!


Thanks Pammie! I am keeping up the treatments!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Bonnie.
> Got my first zucchini and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Picked some basil also for salad.
> Julie, Biofreeze is like IcyHot only in roll on form. Takes the ache out of knees and shoulder.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Just a quick check in before we get ready to go and get Gage from school.

I work at 4:30 to 8 tonight. I will get dropped off at work when they are on the way home.

I will be early so I can get something to eat and knit.


Julie- I hope your cold doesn't get any worse. A trip to the drs or hospital may be in order soon if your breathing gets worse. Warm hugs and hot soup :-D

Shirley- We all understand and support you in taking care of yours and your husbands health. Prayers and positive thoughts. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just a quick check in before we get ready to go and get Gage from school.
> 
> I work at 4:30 to 8 tonight. I will get dropped off at work when they are on the way home.
> 
> I will be early so I can get something to eat and knit.
> 
> Julie- I hope your cold doesn't get any worse. A trip to the drs or hospital may be in order soon if your breathing gets worse. Warm hugs and hot soup :-D
> 
> Shirley- We all understand and support you in taking care of yours and your husbands health. Prayers and positive thoughts. :-D


Thanks Melody! Not feeling brilliant! Will be watching out what is going on.


----------



## gagesmom

If I lived closer I would be there tucking you in for a good rest and taking care of you.

I am just worried about your breathing. Promise you will get to the drs if it gets too bed. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> If I lived closer I would be there tucking you in for a good rest and taking care of you.
> 
> I am just worried about your breathing. Promise you will get to the drs if it gets too bed. :thumbup:


Thanks for the thought Melody! I do promise!


----------



## pammie1234

i have suddenly started feeling very sleepy! I guess I need to get up and get moving! I'm sure it won't last long!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Love the little old lady card!
> Daralene, just sore shoulder which I am using Biofreeze on. Though tired and napped three hours again today. Do hope you feel stronger soon. If you moved where would you move? Somewhere warmer like Florida? That was my third fall in three weeks. Need to stop running around out of town so much.
> Love swans.
> Had a wonderful Golden and they sure do shed.


I thought you had just fallen right before this fall. 3 falls in 3 weeks is too much. Mine came in 3's too. Biofreeze is a great product. I am better today with walking. DH thinks it is because I did some very gentle stretching. Have to get off. DH needs computer.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All...just checking in to save a spot. Have not had Internet access for most of the week....time has been taken up with odds & ends...and dealing with a car accident! ( Our brand new car...not even a month old....some one tried to make a right turn from the left lane...into us! PFUI! No one hurt...still drivable, but awkward to deal with when not at home. oh well....best wishes & hugs to all...I'll try to do a quick scan of this week's KTP, but no promises!

Ohio is beautiful...have seen loads of eagles! Still so exciting to see one....especially when they come close to the house!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> The most important things to start the day are the big girl panties and a big cuppa!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love, some days big girl panties are a must.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, Fedex came to deliver my new phone, Marla and I missed them by 10 minutes.  We will go by the address on the card tonight on the way to lessons and see if we can pick it up, so disappointing, I'd have it activated and working by now if they had told me it would need a signature.


----------



## Poledra65




----------



## NanaCaren

Stopping in to post this Seth says I need to cause he said. This is right after there was thunder loud enough to shake the house.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


>


Guess I'm never growing up, but then I knew that a long time ago.  :thumbdown: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> Hi All...just checking in to save a spot. Have not had Internet access for most of the week....time has been taken up with odds & ends...and dealing with a car accident! ( Our brand new car...not even a month old....some one tried to make a right turn from the left lane...into us! PFUI! No one hurt...still drivable, but awkward to deal with when not at home. oh well....best wishes & hugs to all...I'll try to do a quick scan of this week's KTP, but no promises!
> 
> Ohio is beautiful...have seen loads of eagles! Still so exciting to see one....especially when they come close to the house!
> Carol il/oh


Oh no!  I hope it's an easy repair...dealing with the insurance can be a pain, though. I hope the other person is well covered.


----------



## Poledra65

Caren, saw this and thought of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Caren, saw this and thought of you.


That is so cool. Will have to look and see if I have an a propitiate log for one. Would look neat at the back of the house.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to post this Seth says I need to cause he said. This is right after there was thunder loud enough to shake the house.


Tell Seth Thank You. That one cloud looked like it was trying to form a funnel. Hope Not.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RE: Cmaliza's accident



Sorlenna said:


> Oh no!  I hope it's an easy repair...dealing with the insurance can be a pain, though. I hope the other person is well covered.


Carol, hard to believe someone would make a turn from the right land going left, but we sure know they try. Makes it hard going through another car to do it. Amazing that nobody was hurt and so thankful that you are all ok. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know, I have spent a lot of time with insurance and getting estimates, etc. Lots of appointments set up for this week having people come over to look at things for estimates. Again, just so glad you are ok. Would have to be the new car.... :x


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Tell Seth Thank You. That one cloud looked like it was trying to for a funnel. Hope Not.


I hope not too. There are tornado warnings a few hours from here though. Lots more thunder predicted for tonight and possible rain. there are flood warnings in the adjoining county to mine. One town got more than 3inches of rain in 2 hours they re expecting up to 5 inches before it passes by 5pm tonight. It has been beautiful watching the clouds today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Fedex came to deliver my new phone, Marla and I missed them by 10 minutes.  We will go by the address on the card tonight on the way to lessons and see if we can pick it up, so disappointing, I'd have it activated and working by now if they had told me it would need a signature.


Oh no, well I hope you can get it tonight, that is if there isn't one lady named Kaye driving all over town looking for Fedex trucks and blocking them at the pass. I would be disappointed too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Storms from here seem to have headed your way, Caren. I think they're done with us for a couple of days. We had thunder, lightning, some hail and flash floods. It was clear today, but another front is supposed to be coming through in a couple of days. Looks like it's going to be a stormy couple of weeks.

Carol, so sorry about the car---what a hassle, but glad to hear that you're okay. 

I'm still fighting this bug, whatever it is---it's still affecting my ears and sinuses. Going to go get some tea with honey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Fedex came to deliver my new phone, Marla and I missed them by 10 minutes.  We will go by the address on the card tonight on the way to lessons and see if we can pick it up, so disappointing, I'd have it activated and working by now if they had told me it would need a signature.


How very annoying!


----------



## Lurker 2

I have decided to stay home and nurse my cold today- rather than go out and spread it. Need to get dressed into something warmer- it is quite a windy day which of course makes it feel colder.


----------



## angelam

Just looking in to mark my spot. I've had a wonderful day at Chelsea Flower Show but I'm absolutely whacked and my feet are killing me, so its a soak in a nice warm bath and early bed for me. I have one more day at work tomorrow and that's it for a while except for a few odd days. I'll catch up with you all over the weekend. Love and hugs to all. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Just looking in to mark my spot. I've had a wonderful day at Chelsea Flower Show but I'm absolutely whacked and my feet are killing me, so its a soak in a nice warm bath and early bed for me. I have one more day at work tomorrow and that's it for a while except for a few odd days. I'll catch up with you all over the weekend. Love and hugs to all. xx


That is a very good outing to have had- we only ever get the occasional reference to it on our news. Bet there were some wonderful scents around, let alone colours! Enjoy your bath and rest!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I FINALLY saw Puffins on the webcam. I'd been checking since April and was afraid there weren't going to be any at all since I haven't seen any until today. But they were EVERYWHERE! So glad the storms and bad weather didn't kill all of them!!
> Junek


I'm so glad you've got to see them at last, June. I have to admit to not having seen any yet - but have not been on the site very often. Now we just have to hope they have a good breeding season before we can breathe a sigh of relief.
We've got reasonable numbers of the other seabirds back too, so I'm not sure where all the dead ones due to storms would have been breeding, presumably not many 'Alderney' ones.

Julie, keep that cold at bay, and hope you get some well deserved rest.
Does the bubble wrap need getting out to protect some of our sisters from falls? I hope you are recovering without too much damage. Hugs to everyone in need of them.

Martina, I bet that Chelsea was a wonderful experience. Rest up now and tell us all when you've time.


----------



## pammie1234

I sure hope the tornados pass by!


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> I sure hope the tornados pass by!


Without causing any damage.


----------



## pacer

Just been popping on here to read when I can. It has been a stressful week and busy as well. I have a lot to do this weekend. I agree with Darowil's doctor on getting away to refresh one's life. Sure am praying for Shirley and Pat as well as Julie and others who have been of poor health as of late. I have really enjoyed the pictures of the swans and horses as well as the flowers and foxes. Thanks for brightening up my day.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I FINALLY saw Puffins on the webcam. I'd been checking since April and was afraid there weren't going to be any at all since I haven't seen any until today. But they were EVERYWHERE! So glad the storms and bad weather didn't kill all of them!!
> Junek


I'm glad to hear that- I was beginning to wonder if there were many as each time I've looked I've seen none (might have seen one in the distance once).


----------



## Gweniepooh

June would you post the address for the webcam. I've lost it .


jknappva said:


> I FINALLY saw Puffins on the webcam. I'd been checking since April and was afraid there weren't going to be any at all since I haven't seen any until today. But they were EVERYWHERE! So glad the storms and bad weather didn't kill all of them!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol so sorry about the car accident but so, so glad no injuries. Sending peaceful vibes as you deal with the issues that follow such a misfortune.



cmaliza said:


> Hi All...just checking in to save a spot. Have not had Internet access for most of the week....time has been taken up with odds & ends...and dealing with a car accident! ( Our brand new car...not even a month old....some one tried to make a right turn from the left lane...into us! PFUI! No one hurt...still drivable, but awkward to deal with when not at home. oh well....best wishes & hugs to all...I'll try to do a quick scan of this week's KTP, but no promises!
> 
> Ohio is beautiful...have seen loads of eagles! Still so exciting to see one....especially when they come close to the house!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

All right!!! Woohoo!!!


Poledra65 said:


>


    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> June would you post the address for the webcam. I've lost it .


http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk 
Maybe not June but here it is.

This is a lovely one of Peregrine Falcons at Nottingham Uni in the UK (came from KP -of course-at some time)- should have posted it earlier but never quite got round to it. They are growing and now hope out the 'nest' but I notice that they seem to all still be there while they are sleeping (there were 4 last time I could see them all together) http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/index.html?campaignid=falcons


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is adorable! Wonder if I could get DH to do that with a log from the trees we had felled?


Poledra65 said:


> Caren, saw this and thought of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear Rookie....had hoped it had cleared up by now. sending you healing prayers.


RookieRetiree said:


> Storms from here seem to have headed your way, Caren. I think they're done with us for a couple of days. We had thunder, lightning, some hail and flash floods. It was clear today, but another front is supposed to be coming through in a couple of days. Looks like it's going to be a stormy couple of weeks.
> 
> Carol, so sorry about the car---what a hassle, but glad to hear that you're okay.
> 
> I'm still fighting this bug, whatever it is---it's still affecting my ears and sinuses. Going to go get some tea with honey.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Margaret! Bookmarked both sites. Will check on them in the morning since it is night there now. (I know cause i just checked.....)


darowil said:


> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk
> Maybe not June but here it is.
> 
> This is a lovely one of Peregrine Falcons at Nottingham Uni in the UK (came from KP -of course-at some time)- should have posted it earlier but never quite got round to it. They are growing and now hope out the 'nest' but I notice that they seem to all still be there while they are sleeping (there were 4 last time I could see them all together) http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/index.html?campaignid=falcons


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> How is your hip? I hope that it is better.


My butt is still a little sore but much better, thank you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I thought you had just fallen right before this fall. 3 falls in 3 weeks is too much. Mine came in 3's too. Biofreeze is a great product. I am better today with walking. DH thinks it is because I did some very gentle stretching. Have to get off. DH needs computer.


Glad you're feeling better. Sometimes gentle exercise does help.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melody! Not feeling brilliant! Will be watching out what is going on.


Sure hope your cold is short-lived. But head to the Dr. If your breathing gets more difficult. I waited too long last spring and ended up with bronchitis and a lingering cough.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Margaret! Bookmarked both sites. Will check on them in the morning since it is night there now. (I know cause i just checked.....)


And why I can't work out if all the falcons are there. But when I checked last night (my time) only one was in the nest and I could just see one outside the nest. But looks like more than two sleeping together


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Hi All...just checking in to save a spot. Have not had Internet access for most of the week....time has been taken up with odds & ends...and dealing with a car accident! ( Our brand new car...not even a month old....some one tried to make a right turn from the left lane...into us! PFUI! No one hurt...still drivable, but awkward to deal with when not at home. oh well....best wishes & hugs to all...I'll try to do a quick scan of this week's KTP, but no promises!
> 
> Ohio is beautiful...have seen loads of eagles! Still so exciting to see one....especially when they come close to the house!
> Carol il/oh


So sorry about the new car but glad no one was hurt. Hope you can get it repaired quickly.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> That is adorable! Wonder if I could get DH to do that with a log from the trees we had felled?


I thought of you and your DH doing this as well. Maybe he could prop them up on something so you would not have to bend down to take care of the plants. If you have a stump that is a bit tall he could hollow out a section on the top of the stump for you to plant in. The possibilities are endless. Would love to see you play around with it. Maybe you would be able to avoid some of the summer flooding this way.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


>


What a relief!! I was worried that I might have to attempt growing up ! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Time for coffee I think. Starving today so won't eat yet. While I'm not losing weight anymore with the starving I haven't put on weight so that is positive.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to post this Seth says I need to cause he said. This is right after there was thunder loud enough to shake the house.


Very impressive! Thanks to Seth!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> What a relief!! I was worried that I might have to attempt growing up ! LOL!!
> Junek


Think it's too late by the time we reach 50.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Storms from here seem to have headed your way, Caren. I think they're done with us for a couple of days. We had thunder, lightning, some hail and flash floods. It was clear today, but another front is supposed to be coming through in a couple of days. Looks like it's going to be a stormy couple of weeks.
> 
> Carol, so sorry about the car---what a hassle, but glad to hear that you're okay.
> 
> I'm still fighting this bug, whatever it is---it's still affecting my ears and sinuses. Going to go get some tea with honey.


And I thought you were all well. Hope you can soon get the ears and sinuses well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided to stay home and nurse my cold today- rather than go out and spread it. Need to get dressed into something warmer- it is quite a windy day which of course makes it feel colder.


Excellent idea, Julie. Please take good care of you!
More hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> June would you post the address for the webcam. I've lost it .


Just Google Burhou living islands and it will come up..I'm sorry I don't have the url saved to this tablet
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Bonnie.
> Got my first zucchini and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Picked some basil also for salad.
> Julie, Biofreeze is like IcyHot only in roll on form. Takes the ache out of knees and shoulder.


Biofreeze also comes in a tube. My SIL is a chiropractor and uses it a lot. I was introduced to Blue Emu and then found Blue Goo which I now use instead of Biofreeze but Walmart has quit carrying the jar of it. Really helps with arthritis, I think.


----------



## pammie1234

Someone posted on our neighborhood email that there was a bobcat in his backyard. The gates were closed, so he guess he jumped the 8 foot fence. He got some baby birds out of their nest. The mama bird has been calling and looking for her babies. Breaks my heart even though I understand that it is the circle of life.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sure hope your cold is short-lived. But head to the Dr. If your breathing gets more difficult. I waited too long last spring and ended up with bronchitis and a lingering cough.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June! I am doing very little this morning but rest and listen to the radio. Bronchitis is no good at all- mine are usually head colds.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Excellent idea, Julie. Please take good care of you!
> More hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Kate I had a goldie named Murphy and he got kicked out of puppy kindergarten too!!! But he was such a love and the happiest dog I have ever had the pleasure to be owned by!!!


KateB said:


> Glad it was of benefit. When we took our 13 month old Golden Retriever to classes we were asked not to bring him back as he was too disruptive! :shock: He was a wonderful dog and so good with the boys (he was 5 when DS#1 was born) but being the first dog for both DH and me, he wasn't as well trained as he might have been....and he was a Goldie - they have 2 kinds, really calm and placid or completely nuts, he was the latter! He died in 1988 and I miss him yet.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just love this!!! Alan says that Mama Fox knew they would be safe and happy in your yard and could get a sip of water from your pond!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Good evening fromSurrey. Here's a photo of three baby foxes that were brought to our garden by their mum and left to play for half an hour before she collected them. Didn't know I was running a foxes creche!
> 
> I will not be on in the morning as I'm off to Bath early to see the Kaffe Fasset exhibition.
> 
> Sorry the photo is a bit blurry but the foxes were playing chase.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh man.... that is making me queasy!


Poledra65 said:


> Have to run to Marlas so hopefully I'll get caught up when I get back, I have guitar lessons tomorrow night and haven't practiced at all until today, haven't had any time, so I'll have to put another hour into it tonight and a couple hours tomorrow, but I've gotten down what I needed to learn.
> See you all in a bit.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

My Bailey didn't get kicked out of kindergarten obedience school, but his certificate said that he needed more training. In other words, he failed! DD threw it away because it offended her!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I know what you mean Bonnie - we have never had a 2 story, but the farmhouse in Missouri was above grade and had steps out both doors into the mudroom and front porch. Didn't give it much thought at the time but did put a one level house on the requirement list for the next move. Alan ended up in a wheelchair for most of 1 year after surgeries on his feet and other than taking the molding off of a couple of skinny doorways he had no trouble getting around this place thank goodness. I don't plan on moving so this will be a good place for us as time goes on...


Bonnie7591 said:


> We are lucky we built a bungalow style house, only 2 steps down to porch & laundry room otherwise all level. We really appreciated that when Delbert broke his pelvis in 5 places & had to use a walker for several months.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You really need to think about a life alert or consider taking a buddy with you when you and Mya go for your walks. we don't need you taking a tumble in the desert.


sassafras123 said:


> Love the little old lady card!
> Daralene, just sore shoulder which I am using Biofreeze on. Though tired and napped three hours again today. Do hope you feel stronger soon. If you moved where would you move? Somewhere warmer like Florida? That was my third fall in three weeks. Need to stop running around out of town so much.
> Love swans.
> Had a wonderful Golden and they sure do shed.


----------



## tami_ohio

Ohio Joy can you please PM me with your address so I can mail you squares? Searching from my phone takes forever! If I don't get a message tomorrow I will unpack the computer. We are finally home again!!!

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk
> Maybe not June but here it is.
> 
> This is a lovely one of Peregrine Falcons at Nottingham Uni in the UK (came from KP -of course-at some time)- should have posted it earlier but never quite got round to it. They are growing and now hope out the 'nest' but I notice that they seem to all still be there while they are sleeping (there were 4 last time I could see them all together) http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/index.html?campaignid=falcons


Thank you for both links.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Rookie....had hoped it had cleared up by now. sending you healing prayers.


Hope you are feeling better soon Rookie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Time for coffee I think. Starving today so won't eat yet. While I'm not losing weight anymore with the starving I haven't put on weight so that is positive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Someone posted on our neighborhood email that there was a bobcat in his backyard. The gates were closed, so he guess he jumped the 8 foot fence. He got some baby birds out of their nest. The mama bird has been calling and looking for her babies. Breaks my heart even though I understand that it is the circle of life.


Oh my goodness. Nobody is safe with an 8' fence not being a deterrent. That's terrible and sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, just saw your post again and realized I neglected to say anything about your DH breaking his pelvis 5X. It seems I remember you mentioning this before. How awful. Was this a farm accident? I remember hearing about tractor rollovers when we lived in the country.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafras...YOu had asked me if we moved where would we move to. DH is still teaching so it would still be in this area.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Caren, saw this and thought of you.


That's beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I hope not too. There are tornado warnings a few hours from here though. Lots more thunder predicted for tonight and possible rain. there are flood warnings in the adjoining county to mine. One town got more than 3inches of rain in 2 hours they re expecting up to 5 inches before it passes by 5pm tonight. It has been beautiful watching the clouds today.


I'm glad that missed you. I hope no one was hurt in the floods but things are probably a mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, just saw your post again and realized I neglected to say anything about your DH breaking his pelvis 5X. It seems I remember you mentioning this before. How awful. Was this a farm accident? I remember hearing about tractor rollovers when we lived in the country.


We dug a new well & he went down in the trench to hook it up & it caved in on him. Was almost fatal, both lungs collapsed, dislocated shoulder & pelvis broken, he was in hospital for a month, very scary. He certainly got a different outlook on life after that, now he enjoys life instead of all work.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Carol, sorry to hear your new car got wrecked, glad no one was hurt.

I got lots of plants out today but still lots more to do. I would have got more done but had the GKs fr the afternoon & GD was over tired so not in the mood to garden. More tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cool. Will have to look and see if I have an a propitiate log for one. Would look neat at the back of the house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, well I hope you can get it tonight, that is if there isn't one lady named Kaye driving all over town looking for Fedex trucks and blocking them at the pass. I would be disappointed too.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:  :roll: We did that, couldn't find her. 
But I picked it up at the FedEx office tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have decided to stay home and nurse my cold today- rather than go out and spread it. Need to get dressed into something warmer- it is quite a windy day which of course makes it feel colder.


Staying in is probably a good decision. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Just looking in to mark my spot. I've had a wonderful day at Chelsea Flower Show but I'm absolutely whacked and my feet are killing me, so its a soak in a nice warm bath and early bed for me. I have one more day at work tomorrow and that's it for a while except for a few odd days. I'll catch up with you all over the weekend. Love and hugs to all. xx


Glad you had a great time, hope you have a great nights rest.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Staying in is probably a good decision. Take care. :thumbup:


Given I now feel like I am running a temperature, and not thinking clearly at all I think it was.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Without causing any damage.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (re: Tornadoes)


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Given I now feel like I am running a temperature, and not thinking clearly at all I think it was.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hopefully it will start to pass soon. Take care, hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully it will start to pass soon. Take care, hugs.


At least I have my cough mix, and for that matter the cough is subsiding a little. I am so glad I have the Olbas Tea- I am drinking little else!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> We dug a new well & he went down in the trench to hook it up & it caved in on him. Was almost fatal, both lungs collapsed, dislocated shoulder & pelvis broken, he was in hospital for a month, very scary. He certainly got a different outlook on life after that, now he enjoys life instead of all work.


It would make him think differently- sure sounds like he was lucky to survive all that.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Given I now feel like I am running a temperature, and not thinking clearly at all I think it was.


If you do have a temperature it may be time to be thinking of seeing the doctor (by taxi or a lift not bus) before it gets worse. The cold should be gone by now so if you are getting worse could be you need antibiotics for a chest infection. They are useless for colds but could be bacterial in the chest.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol so sorry about the car accident but so, so glad no injuries. Sending peaceful vibes as you deal with the issues that follow such a misfortune.


I agree, hope you are able to get it fixed with little problem.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> That is adorable! Wonder if I could get DH to do that with a log from the trees we had felled?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: We need pictures if he does it.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> My butt is still a little sore but much better, thank you.
> Junek


 So glad it is getting better, take it easy and no falls.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, I sure hope you start to feel better soon!

Bonnie, what a close call for your DH. I'm sure you were both really scared. I'm so glad that it had a positive influence on him.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh man.... that is making me queasy!


LOL! Well, I did well enough at my lesson tonight, he was impressed and gave me a new song to learn for next time, but I was playing in double time, and he said I was making it Reggae with the tempo. lololol... I like Reggae.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> My Bailey didn't get kicked out of kindergarten obedience school, but his certificate said that he needed more training. In other words, he failed! DD threw it away because it offended her!


 :shock: :XD:

When I lived in Kodiak, AK my Irish Wolfhound was let out of the yard by a neighbor child ( he was an indoor dog but I had let him in the yard while I ran to the store) and he was running down the side of the highway and a police officer pulled over, opened the back door of his cruiser and said get in, to the officers surprise, Darby got in. lolol...I got a ticket, went to the court and the judge (who had been in our obedience class) said if it happened again, she'd revoke his obedience certificate. lol I wasn't charged a fine thankfully. LOL
And yes, I was terribly relieved to find out he was okay and hadn't managed to get hit by a car or something.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> We dug a new well & he went down in the trench to hook it up & it caved in on him. Was almost fatal, both lungs collapsed, dislocated shoulder & pelvis broken, he was in hospital for a month, very scary. He certainly got a different outlook on life after that, now he enjoys life instead of all work.


 :shock: I'm so glad he is okay, how scary that must have been for you both, I can see how that would definitely change a point of view on life.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> At least I have my cough mix, and for that matter the cough is subsiding a little. I am so glad I have the Olbas Tea- I am drinking little else!


Glad you have the tea and cough mixture also. Do go to the doctor though if you need to.


----------



## gagesmom

11:15pm and I a, finally getting on kp.

I have to go back and catch up.


----------



## Poledra65

Buwhahahahaha!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, so does this make it superwash alpaca wool? LOL


----------



## gagesmom

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 


off to bed, check in tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It would be so neat. I showed them to him and he said "yeah those are a good idea" but no offer to do it. Don't want to push it too much since today I actually got him to semi-agree to refinishing the living room and dining room floors......MAJOR sanding and poly-ing project but so needs to be done. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Talked to Marianne a bit ago. Dr's office called and from X-rays she just had done they think she has chipped a bone in her ankle and also possibly has a hairline fracture in her ankle. Soonest she can get into the orthopedic doctor is Tuesday owning and she has been told to put NO weight on that foot. She has a walker and C is going to go try to find her boot from when she previously had ankle issues; supposedly in the storage unit they rent. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers which of course I know many of you do.



pacer said:


> I thought of you and your DH doing this as well. Maybe he could prop them up on something so you would not have to bend down to take care of the plants. If you have a stump that is a bit tall he could hollow out a section on the top of the stump for you to plant in. The possibilities are endless. Would love to see you play around with it. Maybe you would be able to avoid some of the summer flooding this way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

IF I can get him to do it you will definitely get pictures. My priority right now is to nudge him along to refinish our living room and dining room hardwood floors. He sounded very up for doing that project and it sure needs it


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: We need pictures if he does it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What kind of guitar are you learning? Any particular genre (other than your Reggae tempo,,,,lol). We have so many different guitars it is sort of a joke here. Electric Bass, Acoustic, Classical...on and on.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, I did well enough at my lesson tonight, he was impressed and gave me a new song to learn for next time, but I was playing in double time, and he said I was making it Reggae with the tempo. lololol... I like Reggae.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree Julie. Don't play around too long with self medicating; sounds like antibiotics may be in order Keeping yu in prayers.



Poledra65 said:


> Glad you have the tea and cough mixture also. Do go to the doctor though if you need to.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I saw this on FB and ROTFLMAO!


Poledra65 said:


> Buwhahahahaha!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow didn't realize how late it is....little after midnight Going to hit the hay.
Will catch up with ya'll tomorrow. Sweet dreams and healing vibes to all in need,


----------



## Sorlenna

Gentle hugs, dear Julie--and healing thoughts.

Finally made some progress on the Charlotte sleeve! Yay! We also got about a minute's worth of rain--gorgeous while it lasted and hope we get more.

Hugs & blessings to all...heading off to sleep.


----------



## pammie1234

I have really been sleepy today, but I'm getting in the bed! I will soon as I really am tired. See you tomorrow!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, so does this make it superwash alpaca wool? LOL


Love the alpaca and the iPad one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Julie. Don't play around too long with self medicating; sounds like antibiotics may be in order Keeping yu in prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Gentle hugs, dear Julie--and healing thoughts.
> 
> Finally made some progress on the Charlotte sleeve! Yay! We also got about a minute's worth of rain--gorgeous while it lasted and hope we get more.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all...heading off to sleep.


Thank you so much! It is rolling around to the evening news here- I am feeling better for staying home- and will stay put tomorrow too. 
Sleep well!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> It would be so neat. I showed them to him and he said "yeah those are a good idea" but no offer to do it. Don't want to push it too much since today I actually got him to semi-agree to refinishing the living room and dining room floors......MAJOR sanding and poly-ing project but so needs to be done. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Talked to Marianne a bit ago. Dr's office called and from X-rays she just had done they think she has chipped a bone in her ankle and also possibly has a hairline fracture in her ankle. Soonest she can get into the orthopedic doctor is Tuesday owning and she has been told to put NO weight on that foot. She has a walker and C is going to go try to find her boot from when she previously had ankle issues; supposedly in the storage unit they rent. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers which of course I know many of you do.


 I'll keep my fingers crossed for your floors getting done. 
Glad that Marianne has at least some answers, now hopefully C can find the boot and on Tuesday they'll get some solutions figured out. Hoping her mom is doing a bit better too.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of guitar are you learning? Any particular genre (other than your Reggae tempo,,,,lol). We have so many different guitars it is sort of a joke here. Electric Bass, Acoustic, Classical...on and on.


Right now, acoustic, but I am getting an electric for my birthday, Marla decided I needed one so put it on layaway, it's a custom paint job on an Ibanez $200.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Gentle hugs, dear Julie--and healing thoughts.
> 
> Finally made some progress on the Charlotte sleeve! Yay! We also got about a minute's worth of rain--gorgeous while it lasted and hope we get more.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all...heading off to sleep.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Love the alpaca and the iPad one!


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Well night all, Julie and Rookie, take care. 
Sweet dreams everyone, see you all in the morning, or middle of the night where Julie is concerned. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Time for coffee I think. Starving today so won't eat yet. While I'm not losing weight anymore with the starving I haven't put on weight so that is positive.


That's how it's going for me too, but DH is still losing despite having a higher calorie allowance on his starvation days. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :XD:
> 
> When I lived in Kodiak, AK my Irish Wolfhound was let out of the yard by a neighbor child ( he was an indoor dog but I had let him in the yard while I ran to the store) and he was running down the side of the highway and a police officer pulled over, opened the back door of his cruiser and said get in, to the officers surprise, Darby got in. lolol...I got a ticket, went to the court and the judge (who had been in our obedience class) said if it happened again, she'd revoke his obedience certificate. lol I wasn't charged a fine thankfully. LOL
> And yes, I was terribly relieved to find out he was okay and hadn't managed to get hit by a car or something.


What a good example of doing as you're told! And what a relief to get him back unscathed. Great story, thanks.


----------



## agnescr

Good morning from a dry Fife though they are saying slight chance of showers temp not expected to get above 13c so none to warm.
Sorry to hear of every ones health issues and hope there are improvements soon 
Shirley after all the effort you have put into all the workshops all will understand that your 1st priority is Pat and yourself do take care
Julie hope that the cold/chest problems are showing improvement,don't delay doctors appointment if it should worsen
Joy hope shoulder? is improved
I really should take notes as I read postings as my brain has gone blank as to who said what
Local council supposed to install new doors and windows yesterday ,but they didn't turn up.seems they had been round the day before informing tenants of change but as I was at the hospital visiting Colin I missed them,no note or phone call informing me of change,neighbour told me later gggrrrrrr.
Getting a new over the bath shower installed this am so had better move so that I am not still in my jammies when the plumber/electricians arrive 
take care and hugs to all xx


----------



## martina

Shirley, it is important that you see to your own problems. The workshops can wait. 
I hope your cold I'd better Julie. Here is a hug from me.
I had a great day , yesterday for my birthday. Eldest son took me into London, we had lunch, went to the V and A where bought me membership, so we went into the Wedding dresses exhibition, some gorgeous ones, then youngest son met us, we had coffee then saw the Italian fashion exhibition and the cast court. Younger son and his husband gave me a beautiful card, lovely chocolates from Fortnum and Mason, ( they package them so nicely with boxes and ribbons) and Az vouchers. Then we had dinner at the South bank and came back tired and happy. Today I am off to a knitting group then get my nails done. Tomorrow is son in laws birthday party in the evening and something in the daytime. Back home Sunday. 
I hope all with problems get help, as always those in need of prayers are in mine. Has anyone heard from Sam, or Dreamweaver?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then going for a swim, so I will try to do some catch up later.

Had a great time at the Kaffe Fasset exhibition yesterday, so much colour, so many wonderful ideas - my brain is buzzing.

Here are some photos....


----------



## PurpleFi

Has anyone heard from Sam, or Dreamweaver?[/quote]

Hi Martina,

Dreamweaver is just very busy trying to sort out her Mum and trying to keep some sanity in her life at the same time, but she is ok, just rather busy.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Has anyone heard from Sam, or Dreamweaver?


Hi Martina,

Dreamweaver is just very busy trying to sort out her Mum and trying to keep some sanity in her life at the same time, but she is ok, just rather busy.[/quote]

Good to hear that she is OK- seeing as she hasn't posted on KP since the 8th I have getting concerned about her- and was wondering as I came here what was going on with her.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, I bring my cell phone on our walks.
It's the middle of the night so I am going to see if I can go back to sleep.
Love Kaffe Fassat pics. Yummy colors.
Agnes, happy belated birthday. And A sounds grand.


----------



## RookieRetiree

His designs are so awesome. There's a group on Facebook where most people post their quilts and other projects made with this fabrics, but also some pottery, knitting, and needlework. I love his work!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then going for a swim, so I will try to do some catch up later.
> 
> Had a great time at the Kaffe Fasset exhibition yesterday, so much colour, so many wonderful ideas - my brain is buzzing.
> 
> Here are some photos....


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> So glad it is getting better, take it easy and no falls.


Believe me, the reminder not to get careless is a lasting one! LOL!! Thanks.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I sure hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> Bonnie, what a close call for your DH. I'm sure you were both really scared. I'm so glad that it had a positive influence on him.


You're both so lucky that your DH survived. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, so does this make it superwash alpaca wool? LOL


LOL!! Poor baby. He does NOT look happy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> It would be so neat. I showed them to him and he said "yeah those are a good idea" but no offer to do it. Don't want to push it too much since today I actually got him to semi-agree to refinishing the living room and dining room floors......MAJOR sanding and poly-ing project but so needs to be done. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Talked to Marianne a bit ago. Dr's office called and from X-rays she just had done they think she has chipped a bone in her ankle and also possibly has a hairline fracture in her ankle. Soonest she can get into the orthopedic doctor is Tuesday owning and she has been told to put NO weight on that foot. She has a walker and C is going to go try to find her boot from when she previously had ankle issues; supposedly in the storage unit they rent. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers which of course I know many of you do.


Thank you for the update on Marianne. Please give her my love and tell her she and her mom are always in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then going for a swim, so I will try to do some catch up later.
> 
> Had a great time at the Kaffe Fasset exhibition yesterday, so much colour, so many wonderful ideas - my brain is buzzing.
> 
> Here are some photos....


What wonderful decorations for the exhibit. For a KF exhibit, it needs a colorful venue with his color work. I know it was truly glorious!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Turning the computer off now. Probably won't be back till tomorrow afternoon or evening my time as I have a conference all day whihc means leaving home soon after 8am. Well hope I'm not back on till then beciuase it will mean I haven't slept well!


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 7:45am and all the dogs have been fed and outside. Gage is still asleep and Greg is gone to get coffee-hot chocolate for me and Gage. I have Gages lunch ready for school and I have about 20 minutes to go on kp til it is time wake him up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

I am caught up going to look the site for a bit.


gagesmom said:


> Going on 7:45am and all the dogs have been fed and outside. Gage is still asleep and Greg is gone to get coffee-hot chocolate for me and Gage. I have Gages lunch ready for school and I have about 20 minutes to go on kp til it is time wake him up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend it is 11c/52f at the wonderful hour of 8am. I won't be able to catch up today Seth will be here again. We are getting ready for a house full of teens this afternoon. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then going for a swim, so I will try to do some catch up later.
> 
> Had a great time at the Kaffe Fasset exhibition yesterday, so much colour, so many wonderful ideas - my brain is buzzing.
> 
> Here are some photos....


Good afternoon, cloudy here today too. Wow very colourful.

Forgot to mention yesterday love the baby foxes, their mum sure knew they'd be safe with you.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon, cloudy here today too. Wow very colourful.
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday love the baby foxes, their mum sure knew they'd be safe with you.


Hi Caren,

The exhibition was really good, we had to go round twice. They even yarn bombed the lamp posts outside and the trees


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Good to hear that she is OK- seeing as she hasn't posted on KP since the 8th I have getting concerned about her- and was wondering as I came here what was going on with her.


There is a whole thread asking about her I saw it yesterday but couldn't let them know what was happening. I hope life settles down for her.

As for me -- I go for a meeting about a stress test today - we have lots going on -- Pat is having a test on the 6th and as he is on warfarin he has to give himself injections to change over to heparen for the procedure.

I will keep in touch. We are doing okay.

I am relieved I am able to relax about the workshops -- and that I cancelled those workshops we had planned. I think I was ready to do that even if there wasn't a specific reason. I have pushed pretty hard and feel that I accomplished what I set out to do.

Thanks again for all the support. I will be in and out this next 3 weeks.

Shoulder is doing very well since last cortisone shot , Pat is still doing all the lifting and arm twisting (jars, etc) so we are doing well. I have cut back the typing by half and not knitting or crocheting too long at once. my afghan is coming along very well and I am going to like it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> There is a whole thread asking about her I saw it yesterday but couldn't let them know what was happening. I hope life settles down for her.
> 
> As for me -- I go for a meeting about a stress test today - we have lots going on -- Pat is having a test on the 6th and as he is on warfarin he has to give himself injections to change over to heparen for the procedure.
> 
> I will keep in touch. We are doing okay.
> 
> I am relieved I am able to relax about the workshops -- and that I cancelled those workshops we had planned. I think I was ready to do that even if there wasn't a specific reason. I have pushed pretty hard and feel that I accomplished what I set out to do.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support. I will be in and out this next 3 weeks.
> 
> Shoulder is doing very well since last cortisone shot , Pat is still doing all the lifting and arm twisting (jars, etc) so we are doing well. I have cut back the typing by half and not knitting or crocheting too long at once. my afghan is coming along very well and I am going to like it.


I'm hoping the results from your stress test is good news. Will you have to wait on the results?
I know you and Pat both will be relieved when his G I tests are done. It's always a worry when you have to wait so long for tests.
I'm glad to hear your shoulder is doing so well. 
You and Pat are always in my prayers.
Hugs
June


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend it is 11c/52f at the wonderful hour of 8am. I won't be able to catch up today Seth will be here again. We are getting ready for a house full of teens this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Good morning,Caren. If you want that cookie, you better grab it...looks like it will be gone quickly!!
I'm sure you have a very full day as always. Hope the weather is nice for you.
I'm heading for a dr's appt. simply because his nurse won't renew my prescriptions unless I come in every 6 months. A real nuisance...HE knows if I need him, I'll call for an appt. Just hope there's no one sneezing, sniffling and coughing in the waiting room so I WILL be sick when I leave.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, so does this make it superwash alpaca wool? LOL


~~~I'm still chuckling! SO funny! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Buwhahahahaha!!! :XD: :XD:


~~~OUCH! :XD: :XD: Bet the friend didn't see it coming, either!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, sorry to hear your new car got wrecked, glad no one was hurt.
> 
> ~~~Thanks, Bonnie. Gotta' go with the positive aspects.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, hope you are able to get it fixed with little problem.


~~~Thanks....It doesn't look like we'll be able to get it fixed here....just not enoughtime....so we'll have to deal with it back in Chicago. That's like starting all over again. pfui. oh well.....it could have been worse! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> So sorry about the new car but glad no one was hurt. Hope you can get it repaired quickly.
> Junek


~~~Thanks, I think we are out of time to get it fixed here. It "hurts" to look at it, but at least it still runs. 
:|


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then going for a swim, so I will try to do some catch up later.
> 
> Had a great time at the Kaffe Fasset exhibition yesterday, so much colour, so many wonderful ideas - my brain is buzzing.
> 
> Here are some photos....


Oooh, that looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend it is 11c/52f at the wonderful hour of 8am. I won't be able to catch up today Seth will be here again. We are getting ready for a house full of teens this afternoon.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Morning!! Hi Seth, have a great day.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol so sorry about the car accident but so, so glad no injuries. Sending peaceful vibes as you deal with the issues that follow such a misfortune.


~~~Thanks, Gwen....I have to keep focused on positive aspects. Frustrating, but could be a whole lot worse.

Family will all descend on the house today, so need to get ready. I'm kaing the Sausage soup from MN Kathy....I've made it several times....always gets good reviews! And it's SO easy. LOve it!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> It sure sounds as if you've been having fun Kate. Hope you ar using a good sunscreen. Enjoy Animal Kingdom today and have a save trip home Friday.


Thanks Gwen. I was a bit disappointed in Animal Kingdom, not really their fault, but I found there were more things geared up for kids and we didn't have any with us! However the 'safari' and the water rapid ride were good, as was the 3D film of a bug's life. Just hanging about the pool at the moment (had to leave the apartment by 10am) and we'll head to the airport about 2pm. Meet up with you all in the new KTP when I'm home.
Kate x


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


>


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Wahoo! I'm saved! :lol: :lol
(re not growing up!)


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Oh no!  I hope it's an easy repair...dealing with the insurance can be a pain, though. I hope the other person is well covered.


~~~Thanks, Sorlenna. She had insurance, but she was very young. 5 days after the accident she still had not contacted her insurance company. They are, of course, dragging their feet. Frustrations!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271772-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

